# All East Coast Lowriders POST IT UP!



## PedaLScraperZ

yo whats up people, i dont know if this been done before on the bikes forum but ima try it. I'm fairly new to lay it low, but been in the lowrider bicycle circuit since '97! My goal on this topic is to have all us east coast lowriders connect with one another and bring East coast lowrider bicycles back on the map. Like Drastic Auto Club did in the past with Reoccuring Nightmare. Post pics of our rides, club info, just shoot the shit and bullshit, post auto and bike show events, whatever. But, Please no drama or haters. Lets keep this topic hot homies and on page 1. East Coast Stand up and unite. West Coast, Down South, up North, feel free to drop in check us out and let us now what you think too!!!


----------



## LiLD90043

West Coasta droppin in  ...................


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

wadup lil d


----------



## mr.casper

WAT UP HOMIES WELL LETS REP THE EAST-COAST...MARYLAND WASHINGTON DC IN DA HOUSE!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DOUBLEPOST


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 20 2010, 10:55 PM~16674402
> *WAT UP HOMIES WELL LETS REP THE EAST-COAST...MARYLAND WASHINGTON DC IN DA HOUSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHINGONES


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Sup man good topic! Post pics of your bikes!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

our bikes are not as good as the west coast n down south but some day will have something similar!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ Lowrider Bicycle Club- Poconos, Pa in the house (a few of our rides)


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 20 2010, 09:57 PM~16674423
> *CHINGONES
> *


gracias homies...


----------



## LiLD90043

Thats wats up  Keepn those kids outta trouble  Shoulda did that wit me :biggrin: lol.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE, LINCOLNSAL, mr.casper
thas wats up fellas less than 10minutes and we rollin hard lets keep it goin


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 10:10 PM~16674554
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE, LINCOLNSAL, mr.casper
> thas wats up fellas less than 10minutes and we rollin hard lets keep it goin
> *


  

one of my bikes is under constructions pics sooon!


----------



## LiLD90043

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 09:51 PM~16674368
> *wadup lil d
> *


Westup witcha


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LiLD90043_@Feb 20 2010, 10:07 PM~16674525
> *Thats wats up   Keepn those kids outta trouble  Shoulda did that wit me :biggrin: lol.
> *


yep dats our goal to help them youngster out...been there done that!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 20 2010, 09:06 PM~16674509
> *our bikes are not as good as the west coast n down south but some day will have something similar!
> *


theres a 12" build going on in the east coast called "lil hater" so far it looks to be one of the top 5 in the game! D-twist got down on the parts!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

i like this one!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 20 2010, 10:18 PM~16674602
> *i like this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## LiLD90043

Wat time is it over there?its 9:20pm ova here


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

12:22


----------



## HNIC's LADY

~*~ Wow East Coast Holdin It Down!!!~*~


~*~ Maryland killin it~*~

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LiLD90043

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 10:21 PM~16674633
> *12:22
> *


----------



## LiLD90043

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 20 2010, 10:06 PM~16674509
> *our bikes are not as good as the west coast n down south but some day will have something similar!
> *


Aslong as you got a passion for lowridin it dont matter G :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 21 2010, 01:20 AM~16674625
> *x2
> *


yea i sold that one to a cat in Indonesia, homeboy payed more for me to ship it then for the bike it was crazy


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 20 2010, 10:24 PM~16674662
> *~*~ Wow East Coast Holdin It Down!!!~*~
> ~*~ Maryland killin it~*~
> 
> :0  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LiLD90043_@Feb 20 2010, 10:29 PM~16674709
> *Aslong as you got a passion for lowridin it dont matter G :thumbsup:
> *


u rite!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

heres some more from PedaL ScraperZ


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 10:29 PM~16674713
> *yea i sold that one to a cat in Indonesia, homeboy payed more for me to ship it then for the bike it was crazy
> *


u be building some nice rides homie!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 21 2010, 01:38 AM~16674807
> *u be building some nice rides homie!
> *


back atcha bro, two thumbs up
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 09:29 PM~16674713
> *yea i sold that one to a cat in Indonesia, homeboy payed more for me to ship it then for the bike it was crazy
> *


dang man that is crazy! hold it down!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 09:38 PM~16674803
> *heres some more from PedaL ScraperZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

~*~ Peep the tinted windshield~*~ :biggrin: 









~*~ My baby girls pedal car body~*~ :biggrin: 









~*~NEW YORK, NEW YORK...veiw from the Throgs Neck Bridge<B.X>~*~









~*~ Test panel for a project!!!~*~ uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

wheres the pics of "loose change"?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 09:56 PM~16674981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is some creative stuff bro!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

THATS WHATS UP I'M DIGGIN THE LOVE FROM ALL YA!!!!LETS BLOW THIS TOPIC THE F*CK UP:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 10:01 PM~16675035
> *THATS WHATS UP I'M DIGGIN THE LOVE FROM ALL YA!!!!LETS BLOW THIS TOPIC THE F*CK UP:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


i told you bro! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

living it up cc in north carolina
















more pics later


----------



## HNIC's LADY

~*~ 5 POINTS QUEENS~*~....>>>H.N.I.C.<<<

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 20 2010, 10:05 PM~16675066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~*~ 5 POINTS QUEENS~*~....>>>H.N.I.C.<<<
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i been there before, i heard they are tearing it down is that true? i had a piece up there way back in the day, its probaly long gone!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 21 2010, 02:04 AM~16675057
> *i told you bro! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


NO DOUBT SPROCKET TOO BAD ODL AND THEM GUYS SOLD THOSE TWO RADICAL BIKES THEY HAD, HOPE THEY GOT PICS LAYIN AROUND AND CAN POST UP AND WOULD LIKE TO SEE NOTORIOUS ENEMY'S RIDE UP ON HERE TOO


----------



## mr.casper

old school pic with by carnal in china town nyc!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 21 2010, 02:05 AM~16675066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~*~ 5 POINTS QUEENS~*~....>>>H.N.I.C.<<<
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NY ART RIGHT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

my homies from aztec soulz bc


----------



## LiLD90043

Off topic but...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

how you get videos on this b*tch?????


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 10:19 PM~16675181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: you did it!


----------



## LiLD90043

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 11:20 PM~16675188
> *how you get videos on this b*tch?????
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

CANT FORGET DRASTIC's TRIKE THAT PUT US ON THE MAP


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LiLD90043_@Feb 20 2010, 10:24 PM~16675223
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 20 2010, 11:08 PM~16675085
> *i been there before, i heard they are tearing it down is that true? i had a piece up there way back in the day, its probaly long gone!
> *


~*~ I think they are tearing it down...it was falling apart to begin with but the final straw as a young girl around 17-18 was drunk and fell because a railing broke or something, so i heard~*~

THAT PLACE WILL ALWAYS BE POPPIN THO


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 11:26 PM~16675235
> *CANT FORGET DRASTIC's TRIKE THAT PUT US ON THE MAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 20 2010, 10:26 PM~16675237
> *~*~ I think they are tearing it down...it was falling apart to begin with but the final straw as a young girl around 17-18 was drunk and fell because a railing broke or something, so i heard~*~
> 
> THAT PLACE WILL ALWAYS BE POPPIN THO
> 
> 
> *


dang thats crazy!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS_BacSI7Tw


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 11:26 PM~16675235
> *CANT FORGET DRASTIC's TRIKE THAT PUT US ON THE MAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *































CANT FOR GET LOW MENTALITY


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

anyone got pics a loyalty and lunatics bikes???


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 11:43 PM~16675375
> *anyone got pics a loyalty and lunatics bikes???
> *


lowyalty bc nc











uce nc


















chain reaction owner comes on here sometimes he got some good bikes too!


----------



## LiLD90043

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 11:30 PM~16675268
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS_BacSI7Tw
> *


Sup East Coastas  :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 20 2010, 11:51 PM~16675431
> *lowyalty bc nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uce nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chain reaction owner comes on here sometimes he got some good bikes too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


~*~ yes he does have some good bikes!!!~*~

~*~ I'm feelin ya style N.C~*~


:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

good looks casper, lild, hniclady :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2010, 12:02 AM~16675504
> *good looks casper, lild, hniclady  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lets keep it rolling homies!


----------



## spooky.NY

Firme rydaz bronx n.y









Got more pics


----------



## LiLD90043

Damn 4 pages awready?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## LiLD90043

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 20 2010, 10:37 PM~16674790
> *u rite!
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LiLD90043_@Feb 21 2010, 03:06 AM~16675530
> *Damn 4 pages awready?
> *


thats whats up!!! we killin it quickly :worship:


----------



## spooky.NY

Firme rydaz bronx n.y


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

there we go was good spooky


----------



## spooky.NY




----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2010, 01:11 AM~16675567
> *there we go was good spooky
> *


Wuts up dogs


----------



## west_13

kleans ass bikes...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 21 2010, 03:20 AM~16675642
> *kleans ass bikes...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

post just bout 3 hrs old, 4 pages deep. almost hittin 5. !!!!DAMMM!!!!


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2010, 12:27 AM~16675683
> *post just bout 3 hrs old, 4 pages deep. almost hittin 5. !!!!DAMMM!!!!
> *


thats right keep putting it down pedal scraperz  :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

any ya with pics of natural born killer and pinnacle post em up n rep. for Miami


----------



## spooky.NY

WE NEED THE PICS FROM NATURAL BORN KILLER AND PINNCLE BOTH GUYS ARE FROM MIAMI ALSO FROM EAST COAST BAD ASS BIKES


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

x2


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE, LiLD90043, LINCOLNSAL
whats good fellas thanks for stopping by, hey sprocket mag all these bikes motivation to make it back up north to get a photo shoot


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ondalow's archive rides


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Feb 21 2010, 01:32 AM~16675714
> *WE NEED THE PICS FROM NATURAL BORN KILLER AND PINNCLE BOTH GUYS ARE FROM MIAMI ALSO FROM EAST COAST BAD ASS BIKES
> *


Pinaccle


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

alright East Coast I'll talk to ya 2maro, gotta go to bed i got drill at 6am and do army shit, keep this poppin' good night playas :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Feb 21 2010, 01:32 AM~16675714
> *WE NEED THE PICS FROM NATURAL BORN KILLER AND PINNCLE BOTH GUYS ARE FROM MIAMI ALSO FROM EAST COAST BAD ASS BIKES
> *


NATURAL BORN KILLER ALSO MIAMI EASTCOAST


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo somebody get at neal-nybonecollector he upstate NY gotta have him put it down on this thread too :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Feb 20 2010, 11:56 PM~16675875
> *NATURAL BORN KILLER ALSO MIAMI EASTCOAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

F-CK IT I CANT SLEEP three hours aint sh*t anyway

here's more pics of Drastic's Classic back in the day


----------



## R.O.C

WEST COA$T :machinegun: HAHAHAA JK SIK BIKES :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

good lookin R.O.C thanks for stoppin by and showing sum love


----------



## Latino66

kool bikes.. keep em pics comen..


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2010, 02:56 AM~16675869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright East Coast I'll talk to ya 2maro, gotta go to bed i got drill at 6am and do army shit, keep this poppin' good night playas :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


There is a national Guard bout 150 yards from my place. They are there this weekend.


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Feb 21 2010, 12:56 AM~16675875
> *NATURAL BORN KILLER ALSO MIAMI EASTCOAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



~*~ spooky*ny.....love this bike, lots of talent....& The paint is insane!!!~*~


----------



## HNIC's LADY

~*~ east coats killin it~*~

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Feb 21 2010, 12:10 AM~16675563
> *Firme rydaz bronx n.y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all hell yeah FIRME RYDERS WERE MY MOTIVTION 4 MY BIKES SHOUT OUT TO PYSCHO SPOOKY TIMIDO MR MEXXICAN N THE REST OF THE HOMIES FIRME BIKES!


----------



## HNIC's LADY

~*~ Firme Ryders, Bronx NY :biggrin: uffin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PurpleLicious

we are up north... but still in the east


----------



## spooky.NY

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 21 2010, 12:34 PM~16678041
> *we are up north... but still in the east
> *


YA YOU'RE CLOSE TO NEW YORK RIGHT


----------



## HNIC's LADY

SOME MORE OLD E-TOWN SHOTS I THINK.. :biggrin: ON DA LOW..NICE BIKES GUYS


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 21 2010, 10:59 AM~16678190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE OLD E-TOWN SHOTS I THINK.. :biggrin: ON DA LOW..NICE BIKES GUYS
> *


that frame looks like the old school mexica frame?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

*VIEJITOS NEW YORK CHAPTER IN THE HOUSE!*

















my 2 bikes 3 years ago


















*and the new build 'LIL HATER' stay tuned on that repping big EAST COAST !*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16230038


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 21 2010, 01:38 PM~16678895
> *VIEJITOS NEW YORK CHAPTER IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 bikes 3 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new build 'LIL HATER' stay tuned on that repping big EAST COAST !
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16230038
> *


AHUEVO...CAN`T WAIT TO SEE LIL HATER!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Feb 21 2010, 12:42 PM~16678093
> *YA YOU'RE CLOSE TO NEW YORK RIGHT
> *



yup around 5 hours up north of NYC and maybe 2 hours to get in the state of new york


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Feb 21 2010, 02:42 PM~16678093
> *YA YOU'RE CLOSE TO NEW YORK RIGHT
> *


lol Purples we just wrote the exact same thing lol


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 21 2010, 04:59 PM~16679789
> *lol Purples we just wrote the exact same thing lol
> *


wuahahha :roflmao:


----------



## syked1

they say great minds think alike


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Feb 21 2010, 10:46 AM~16677093-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn i wonder what happened to ChicanoS c.c those were the good times back in 05' i wanted to join them but they were up in rhode island they had some sick bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HNIC's [email protected] 21 2010, 01:59 PM~16678190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE OLD E-TOWN SHOTS I THINK.. :biggrin: ON DA LOW..NICE BIKES GUYS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 21 2010, 02:13 PM~16678270
> *that frame looks like the old school mexica frame?
> *


yeah i bought it a while back but unfortunately the frame broke :angry: and had to sell it at least it was good for one show took second place in e-town :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2010, 02:40 AM~16675751
> *ondalow's archive rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   
i miss my frame


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 21 2010, 01:38 PM~16678895
> *VIEJITOS NEW YORK CHAPTER IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 bikes 3 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new build 'LIL HATER' stay tuned on that repping big EAST COAST !
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16230038
> *



~*~ CANT WAIT TO SEE LIL HATER...LOOKIN GOOD GUYS~*~


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Feb 21 2010, 04:16 PM~16679482-->
> 
> 
> 
> AHUEVO...CAN`T WAIT TO SEE LIL HATER!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> es todo loco stay tuned !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HNIC's LADY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:24 PM~16681485
> *~*~ CANT WAIT TO SEE LIL HATER...LOOKIN GOOD GUYS~*~
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats good today east coast, glad to see we getting more of us in here.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 21 2010, 04:57 PM~16680702
> *
> i miss my frame
> *


you sold them both already?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here's a video of some of my past and present bikes, my family and my year in Afghanistan
i had music on this video too but, for some reason it dont play?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 21 2010, 04:56 PM~16680692
> *yeah i bought it a while back but unfortunately the frame broke :angry: and had to sell it at least it was good for one show took second place in e-town  :biggrin:
> *


  oh sweet so it was noahs old frame! sorry it broke on you bro thats sucks!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

another east coast bad ass ride, lil bastard!!! anyone with more pics of that post em up, this is all I can find


----------



## HNIC's LADY

SOME MORE GOOD PIC'S :biggrin: FROM E-TOWN...I LOVE THESE FORKS :wow:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16682589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE GOOD PIC'S :biggrin: FROM E-TOWN...I LOVE THESE FORKS :wow:
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY

SOME MORE :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

OLD SHOTS WRITE :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

MY ''OUT THE BOX'' ..I CALL IT.....BACK IN THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

DAMM EAST COAST U GUYS GOT SOME NICE BIKES


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

one of Lunatics lowrider club lowrider bikes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 12:11 AM~16683140
> *DAMM EAST COAST U GUYS GOT SOME NICE BIKES
> *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave: loyalty b.c


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats good loyalty, keep em coming bro. lookin good


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2010, 09:50 PM~16683742
> *whats good loyalty, keep em coming bro. lookin good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 22 2010, 12:51 AM~16683768
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hi eddie wasup bro !!!! :biggrin: 
real good pic of :biggrin: the chain reaction whit out a chain hahaha just fooling around homie !!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2010, 09:55 PM~16683835
> *hi eddie wasup bro !!!!  :biggrin:
> real good pic of  :biggrin:  the chain reaction whit out a chain hahaha just fooling around homie !!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chillin homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 22 2010, 12:58 AM~16683889
> *chillin homie :biggrin:
> *


same here and gething ready for scrape !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more of pinnacle from miami, compliments of sprocketsmag's new website.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 01:05 AM~16683977
> *more of pinnacle from miami, compliments of sprocketsmag's new website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMMMMMMMMM THAT BIKE IS SUPER SICK !!!!! 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:
respect !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2010, 10:05 PM~16683977
> *more of pinnacle from miami, compliments of sprocketsmag's new website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pinnacle is in miami???


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2010, 10:02 PM~16683931
> *same here  and gething ready  for scrape !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this sh*t is crazy!!!!!!!!! figured id share it with ya


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 21 2010, 09:11 PM~16684071
> *pinnacle is in miami???
> *


it was made by mike linnville from florida, then it was sold to a musuem in chicago!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meeba

Them chain reaction bike and trike are sweet. I saw the bike at a show in Jersey and was mesmerized with the quality of the build and the display was nice too. Hats off to you homie.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 22 2010, 06:37 AM~16686376
> *Them chain reaction bike and trike are sweet. I saw the bike at a show in Jersey and was mesmerized with the quality of the build and the display was nice too. Hats off to you homie.
> *




for sure cuz! These are super build , never saw game over tricycle live... but look nice on pic :thumbsup: T T T 4 ed-E


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 09:43 PM~16674294
> *yo whats up people, i dont know if this been done before on the bikes forum but ima try it. I'm fairly new to lay it low, but been in the lowrider bicycle circuit since '97! My goal on this topic is to have all us east coast lowriders connect with one another and bring East coast lowrider bicycles back on the map. Like Drastic Auto Club did in the past with Reoccuring Nightmare. Post pics of our rides, club info, just shoot the shit and bullshit, post auto and bike show events, whatever. But, Please no drama or haters. Lets keep this topic hot homies and on page 1. East Coast Stand up and unite. West Coast, Down South, up North, feel free to drop in check us out and let us now what you think too!!!
> *


what up homie. just poppin thru 2 show the luv! alot of bad azz bikes in here! keep up the good work! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 22 2010, 04:37 AM~16686376
> *Them chain reaction bike and trike are sweet. I saw the bike at a show in Jersey and was mesmerized with the quality of the build and the display was nice too. Hats off to you homie.
> *


thank you so much meeba i really appreciate your comment yes i built both of these bikes last year in less then 1 year with my boy frank and parts from my boy jas from ccf customs


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 06:12 AM~16686499
> *for sure cuz! These are super build , never saw game over tricycle live... but look nice on pic :thumbsup: T T T 4 ed-E
> *


thanks antwan hopefully im taking the tricycle to canada this year


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 06:14 AM~16686504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT ya looking real good


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 22 2010, 12:24 PM~16687956
> *thanks antwan hopefully im taking the tricycle to canada this year
> *



Nice!! Sure you Loyalty guys are coming this year??


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 22 2010, 12:26 PM~16687974
> *TTT ya looking real good
> *



:x: Dreaming about getting mine evantually :x:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

again thanks for everybody stopping in, posting pics, comments, etc. cant thank you all individually, so this for evryone!!! THANKS FOR THE LOVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

some o.g. bikes from visual reality car club at a show in york, PA


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 05:20 AM~16686522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those forks are bad ass!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo i got this sent to me and its funny as shit, check it out


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 22 2010, 01:29 PM~16688436
> *those forks are bad ass!
> *



Thank you man :biggrin: 

Trying to put some more for 2010 :x:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 10:39 AM~16688514
> *Thank you man :biggrin:
> 
> Trying to put some more for 2010 :x:
> *


you gonna add that seat you won? that thing is gonna look rite on your bike man good win!! and you name starts with an "A" lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 10:34 AM~16688479
> *yo i got this sent to me and its funny as shit, check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he didnt even fight back!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

REMIX


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 22 2010, 01:42 PM~16688533
> *you gonna add that seat you won? that thing is gonna look rite on your bike man good win!! and you name starts with an "A" lol
> *




Yeah for sure :thumbsup: It's a coincidence, I was lucky of course


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 22 2010, 02:44 PM~16688555
> *he didnt even fight back!
> *


old white dude 67 yrs old !!!
thats crazy


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 10:45 AM~16688564
> *old white dude 67 yrs old !!!
> thats crazy
> *


that just goes to show you can never underestimate anyone!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 10:45 AM~16688563
> *Yeah for sure :thumbsup: It's a coincidence, I was lucky of course
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

post pics of it with the new seat bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 01:53 PM~16688632
> *post pics of it with the new seat bro
> *




Sorry for the inside pic, it's winter outside


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 10:53 AM~16688624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! cant wait to see it with the forks!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 10:57 AM~16688661
> *Sorry for the inside pic, it's winter outside
> *


it gets pretty bad up there huh?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i think all the east is cold today, we spose to get more snow today


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 22 2010, 01:57 PM~16688665
> *nice! cant wait to see it with the forks!
> *




:0 You don't know HOW I can't wait... I shipped back to the plater because the gold finish was faded a couple of days after I got it :tears: 

Should have news this week... or soon!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 10:59 AM~16688677
> *:0 You don't know HOW I can't wait... I shipped back to the plater because the gold finish was faded a couple of days after I got it :tears:
> 
> Should have news this week... or soon!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 22 2010, 01:58 PM~16688669
> *it gets pretty bad up there huh?
> *



Well it's not that bad! We had snow for the christmas week and notthing after that.
And today it's almost 35°F (2-3°C) and we're waiting for a snowfall for the next couple of days


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 01:59 PM~16688673
> *i think all the east is cold today, we spose to get more snow today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where you from homie??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 11:01 AM~16688695
> *Well it's not that bad! We had snow for the christmas week and notthing after that.
> And today it's almost 35°F (2-3°C) and we're waiting for a snowfall for the next couple of days
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Poconos PA


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Here's a few bikes from VA. I ran into at a show out there.


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 02:23 PM~16688872
> *Here's a few bikes from VA. I ran into at a show out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I was toying around with the idea of throwing some 13's on a bike just like that one. Oh well, it was already done and looks good too. maybe i will try something different with it then.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pm me if you need any help with your build bro, we local to each other and I'll hook you up bro


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

* not giving a fuck big N.Y.C and its not photoshop pic*


















:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:0


----------



## west_13

T

T

T


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 22 2010, 03:22 PM~16690776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not giving a fuck big N.Y.C and its not photoshop pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:wow:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 01:30 PM~16688005
> *:x: Dreaming about getting mine evantually :x:
> *


 cette ete big quand ils sera pret (les nouvelles plaques couper laser)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

big shout out to Johnny at Krazy Kutting, Karizcon-outstanding work playa


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

MORE EAST COAST BIKES AND TRIKES


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

AND MORE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

MORE OF DRASTIC'S REOCCURING NIGHTMARE FROM NEW YORK


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

MORE OF LOW MENTALITY'S HEAVY HITTER- SO BLUE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

A FEW MORE EAST COAST SICK RIDES


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ONE OF THE BEST LOWRIDER BIKE SHOPS HERE ON THE EAST COAST
FANTASY TOYS- OUT OF OHIO


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

FANTASY TOYS CONTINUED


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

MORE OF ON DA LOW REPPIN HARD FOR NYC


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

MORE OF ON DA LOW-NYC


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 22 2010, 08:33 PM~16692076
> * cette ete big quand ils sera pret (les nouvelles plaques couper laser)
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Is it possible to customize them?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

REST IN PEACE BIKE CLUB- FLORIDA- NATURAL BORN KILLER


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

NATURAL BORN KILLER (cont)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:biggrin: hope ya enjoying the pictures


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 11:41 PM~16694844
> *NATURAL BORN KILLER (cont)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Some D Twist over there :worship:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

one of the baddest bikes to come out from the east coast- PINNACLE


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 11:31 PM~16694677
> *MORE OF ON DA LOW REPPIN HARD FOR NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




These guys have some solid custom builds and some nuts to ride these bikes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 08:47 PM~16694959
> *one of the baddest bikes to come out from the east coast- PINNACLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


arguably one of the best bikes ever built!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 23 2010, 12:03 AM~16695250
> *arguably one of the best bikes ever built!
> *



I agree! It takes hours to analyze every pieces  some sick ass work of course....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 08:41 PM~16694844
> *NATURAL BORN KILLER (cont)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the second to last pic is pinnacle!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 23 2010, 12:05 AM~16695291
> *the second to last pic is pinnacle!!!!!!
> *



You did your lessons  









just j/kn bro


----------



## HNIC's LADY

NICE PIC'S........WOW :thumbsup: uffin: :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 09:07 PM~16695329
> *You did your lessons
> just j/kn bro
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

YEA BRO, I WAS JUST BLASTING OUT PICS TO SHOW EM OFF FOR THE EAST COAST AND THAT ONE SLIPPED ON ME, BUT DAMN BRO, GOOD F*CKING EYE. THATS ATTENTION TO DETAIL RIGHT THERE


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 09:10 PM~16695371
> *YEA BRO, I WAS JUST BLASTING OUT PICS TO SHOW EM OFF FOR THE EAST COAST AND THAT ONE SLIPPED ON ME, BUT DAMN BRO, GOOD F*CKING EYE. THATS ATTENTION TO DETAIL RIGHT THERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

WHAT YOU THINK OF OUR NEW PLAQUE BY JOHNNY/KRAZY KUTTING-CAME OUT SICK RIGHT


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 09:12 PM~16695419
> *WHAT YOU THINK OF OUR NEW PLAQUE BY JOHNNY/KRAZY KUTTING-CAME OUT SICK RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sure did!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 12:12 AM~16695419
> *WHAT YOU THINK OF OUR NEW PLAQUE BY JOHNNY/KRAZY KUTTING-CAME OUT SICK RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yeah it's different than the others :biggrin: original


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 23 2010, 01:16 AM~16695466
> *Yeah it's different than the others :biggrin: original
> *


DREW IT UP AND DESIGNED IT MYSELF, SENT JOHNNY A DRAWING OF IT AND HE PUT IT TO SCALE CUT IT AND IT CAME OUT EXACTLY WHAT I DREW UP FOR HIM, THAT MAN HAS SOME SERIOUS SKILLS ON THE CUTTER


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 09:18 PM~16695517
> *DREW IT UP AND DESIGNED IT MYSELF, SENT JOHNNY A DRAWING OF IT AND HE PUT IT TO SCALE CUT IT AND IT CAME OUT EXACTLY WHAT I DREW UP FOR HIM, THAT MAN HAS SOME SERIOUS SKILLS ON THE CUTTER
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 23 2010, 01:08 AM~16695351
> *NICE PIC'S........WOW :thumbsup:  uffin:  :0
> *


YO YOU AND YOUR HUBBY GOTTA POST UP YA PEDAL CARS AND THE REST YA BIKES, YA ROLL HARD TO FOR NY, POST EM UP AND REPRESENT :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:machinegun: EAST COAST KILLING IT, THE MOST UNKNOWN, UNKNOWN 4 SHO


----------



## HNIC's LADY

THANX ....I'M TRYING TO FIND SOME GOOD ONES FOR YA...PROBLEM IS WERE STILL WORKIN ON SO MUCH...BUT I GOT U


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## HNIC's LADY

FEW WEEK AGO I FOUND THIS ON THE CURB... :roflmao:  uffin: :thumbsup: NOW READY FOR BREAK DOWN...SOON :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

GOT A NEW PROJECT FOR THE PedaL ScraperZ CREW, JUST GOT IT FROM WEST 13, TRADED ONE OF OUR AIRDROLIX KITS FOR THE FRAME, it needs alot of tlc to get back to action but we will transform it to a PedaL Scraper 4 sho. we will keep ya posted on its transformation


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 23 2010, 01:55 AM~16696135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEW WEEK AGO I FOUND THIS ON THE CURB... :roflmao:    uffin:  :thumbsup: NOW READY FOR BREAK DOWN...SOON :biggrin:    :wow:
> *


that oldskool book is pimp, thats probly worth some loot, no?


----------



## HNIC's LADY

FOUND THIS ONE TO :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

WOW NICE FRAME PROJECT.....GOOD LUCK...BUT THE BOOK...I DIDN'T NO IT WAS OLD.. :dunno: uffin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

MORE PICS OF THE FRAME :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i'll take some now gimme a few and i'll post it, cool


----------



## HNIC's LADY

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :420: :drama:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

SOME GUY WAS THROWING THIS OUT TO :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

its scratched and chipped ina few spaces and needs some work, i hate china frames, ima schwinn man but, the price was right, traded one of our airdrolix kits for it. with some tlc and alot of time this bikes gonna transform tight. pics commin they takin forever to load


----------



## HNIC's LADY

MINT CONDITION....WHY WOULD THAY :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## HNIC's LADY

uffin: :420: :drama:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

NICE MAN.....GOOD SCORE..I SEE ALOT OF POTENTAL....THA NECKS EVEN RAKED A BIT...I LOVE IT..GOOD LUCK..  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## west_13




----------



## west_13

SO HOW U GONNA TRANSFORM IT..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

you will see in due time kid, dont worry, jus stay tuned


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 11:48 PM~16696711
> *you will see in due time kid, dont worry, jus stay tuned
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

WESTCOAST


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 23 2010, 02:59 AM~16696791
> *WESTCOAST
> *


come on now, one team one country homie we all in the lowrider movement together


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 12:00 AM~16696803
> *come on now, one team one country homie we all in the lowrider movement together
> *


I N0...WELL ANY WAYS ARE U STILL GONNA KEEP THE
SKULL THEME ON THE FRAME..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2010, 11:00 PM~16696803
> *come on now, one team one country homie we all in the lowrider movement together
> *


 :h5:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 23 2010, 12:03 AM~16696835
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

EAST COAST....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

WELL ANY WAYS ARE U STILL GONNA KEEP THE
SKULL THEME ON THE FRAME..

secrets!!!!


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 12:21 AM~16696963
> *WELL ANY WAYS ARE U STILL GONNA KEEP THE
> SKULL THEME ON THE FRAME..
> 
> secrets!!!!
> *


IGHT..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo that inchworms cool as sh*t, it reminded me of my glowworm i had when i was a kid, minus the j


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:werd:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 23 2010, 01:17 AM~16696444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME GUY WAS THROWING THIS OUT TO :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


i had one of these :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*TTT FOR THE EAST COAST*


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

NEW YORK IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

LOWRIDER CONNECTION BIKE/CAR CLUB U NOW!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

cool, cool, lil pupp3t keep em comin.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 23 2010, 01:17 AM~16696444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME
> *



ShiT, I one a custom one for winter time... when watching a hockey game


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

FOR ALL THE EAST COAST LOWRIDERS OUT THER BABY!!!!! :biggrin: 
































THE LC .. WAS CRUZING STREETS OF NEW YORK CITY!! :biggrin:  
















































WAZZ UP HOMIE'S!!!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup: thats whats up keep em comming fellas/ ladies


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

l.c. chillin with other clubs around the east coast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more of l.c. (pics taken from there thread)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

animated attractions auto club from north carolina


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

LA Rose (North Carolina)


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: Nice pics over there


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 08:52 AM~16699117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that go kart is in the east? i thought they live in LA? if so i've been looking for them in all the wrong areas lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 23 2010, 03:33 PM~16700523
> *that go kart is in the east? i thought they live in LA? if so i've been looking for them in all the wrong areas lol
> *


idk bro, got it from lowrider connections pics, either way east or west its bad ass


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 02:38 PM~16700550
> *idk bro, got it from lowrider connections pics, either way east or west its bad ass
> *


That was just a pic he found here and was showing the guys how nice it was.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 23 2010, 02:33 PM~16700523
> *that go kart is in the east? i thought they live in LA? if so i've been looking for them in all the wrong areas lol
> *


im pretty sure thats west i've seen it in another topic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

LOW MENTALITY-NEW YORK- TWISTED DREAMS


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 11:38 AM~16700550
> *idk bro, got it from lowrider connections pics, either way east or west its bad ass
> *


:thumbsup: 100% bad ass!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

lunatics lowrider club- new york


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Lunatics lowrider magazine photo shoot in NY.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more bikes at lowrider shows in new jersey and new york


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 06:07 PM~16702549
> *lunatics lowrider club- new york
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: Awesome frame to support those hydros


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2009 Slamfest Florida- Dmann photography
carshowcoverage.com


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats up meeba what you think


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

plenty more east rides still come :sprint:


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 08:31 PM~16704102
> *whats up meeba what you think
> *


I let you know then. So far I am just trying to find a decent chrome shop in the area. I don't feel like shipping out, rather drop off myself and see how they handle other peoples stuff before i drop mine off. Trying to set up a "shop area" in the basement so i have somewhere to fix up the bikes we do have and build new ones. I'm not that far away, and sometimes i'm actually up that way (pittson) twice a week, but i'm in a big truck so finding a place to park that pig is challenging sometimes.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 10:52 AM~16699117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


frm looking at the cars in the background,this has to be west


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 23 2010, 10:53 PM~16705064
> *I let you know then. So far I am just trying to find a decent chrome shop in the area. I don't feel like shipping out, rather drop off myself and see how they handle other peoples stuff before i drop mine off. Trying to set up a "shop area" in the basement so i have somewhere to fix up the bikes we do have and build new ones. I'm not that far away, and sometimes i'm actually up that way (pittson) twice a week, but i'm in a big truck so finding a place to park that pig is challenging sometimes.
> *


they got a chrome shop by me over in scranton


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I GOT LIKE A FOOT OF SNOW BY ME TODAY AND THERES MORE TO COME WITHIN THE WEEK ALL I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THIS IS:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

LO-END THEORY LOWRIDER CLUB- NEW JERSEY


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ENCHANTED DREAMZ LOWRIDER CLUB- FLORIDA


----------



## 26jd

ohh is east coast florida


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

FOUND MORE OF THE INFAMOUS- NATURAL BORN KILLA- REST IN PEACE LOWRIDER CLUB
FLORIDA


----------



## west_13




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

THE LAST ONE GOT MIXED UP WTF??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 24 2010, 12:08 AM~16706147
> *ohh is east coast florida
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 09:18 PM~16706285
> *:yes:
> *


ohhhhh well im a dum fuk


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

THIS IS THE POST THAT GOT F*CKED UP THE PICS GOT MIXED IN TOGETHER
:twak: 
THIS IS ENCHANTED DREAMZ LOW. CLUB













































AND NATURAL BORN KILLA-REST IN PEACE LOW CLUB


















[/quote]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

RANDOM BIKES AND OTHER STUFF AT SHOWS AROUND THE EAST: NEW YORK, FLORIDA, NEW JERSEY, PENNSYLVANIA, CONNETICUIT, FLORIDA, NORTH CAROLINA AND MORE:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

RANDOM BIKES AND OTHER STUFF AT SHOWS AROUND THE EAST: NEW YORK, FLORIDA, NEW JERSEY, PENNSYLVANIA, CONNETICUIT, FLORIDA, NORTH CAROLINA AND MORE, CONTINUED:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 24 2010, 12:20 AM~16706316
> *ohhhhh well im a dum fuk
> *


ITS COOL HOMIE, YO POST UP YO STUFF MY MAN


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more show pics from the east:


----------



## west_13




----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 09:50 AM~16699106
> *more of l.c. (pics taken from there thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


~*~ Really nice trike...Ima build one with hydro's nxt year probably!!!I cant wait~*~

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 11:34 PM~16706523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want one!!! I want one!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

LC 4 LIFE HOMIES.... uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:








8 degrees n we still down working wit the lowlows.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hell ya l.c. i said it b4 but ima say it again


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 24 2010, 08:58 AM~16710196
> *hell ya l.c. i said it b4 but ima say it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahaha col homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 24 2010, 08:58 AM~16710196
> *hell ya l.c. i said it b4 but ima say it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahaha cool homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 24 2010, 10:58 AM~16710196
> *hell ya l.c. i said it b4 but ima say it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ahaha, we have to deal with it....


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

casper :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 24 2010, 12:11 PM~16710290
> *ahaha, we have to deal with it....
> *


yea bro tell me bout i got bout a foot here in the poconos last night and they calling 4 bout a foot to foot and a 1/2 from now till fri, im a shovlin fool. if i brought my bikes outside in the elements the bikes would get burried


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this sh*ts in Dubia, CRAZY
GPB4y3aABts&NR


----------



## Meeba

Flippin maintinance guys have me pissed off right now. I cleaned a corner of the basement (which was nasty as hell) so i can werk on the bikes. i come home from werk and find the frame that i am werking on hanging up from an extension cord from the cieling and all my templates in a flippin pile on the corner.....and to top it off....they drop a freakin stove right in the middle of my werk area. had to vent. 

I wonder how good the sheet metal from a stove will werk for the bikes to make tanks?.?.?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 24 2010, 06:45 PM~16713545
> *Flippin maintinance guys have me pissed off right now. I cleaned a corner of the basement (which was nasty as hell) so i can werk on the bikes. i come home from werk and find the frame that i am werking on hanging up from an extension cord from the cieling and all my templates in a flippin pile on the corner.....and to top it off....they drop a freakin stove right in the middle of my werk area. had to vent.
> 
> I wonder how good the sheet metal from a stove will werk for the bikes to make tanks?.?.?
> *


put there sh*t out in the snow, buck em


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

stoppin by to say whats up


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 25 2010, 01:00 AM~16718664
> *stoppin by to say whats up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


plaque came out nice. you get that done local? It would be nice if they made them in micro size. i wanna get one for the club i'm in and put it on my dog so he can be repping too.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 25 2010, 08:02 AM~16720137
> *plaque came out nice. you get that done local? It would be nice if they made them in micro size. i wanna get one for the club i'm in and put it on my dog so he can be repping too.
> *


na i drew it up myself and johnny/krazy kutting kut n plated it


----------



## Meeba

street bikes just hanging out at the shop.










took some bikes to a cruise night. good times there.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 26 2010, 05:45 PM~16736562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> street bikes just hanging out at the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took some bikes to a cruise night. good times there.
> *


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 26 2010, 05:45 PM~16736562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> street bikes just hanging out at the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took some bikes to a cruise night.GOOD TIMES there.
> *


did you mean the car club goodtimes?


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 26 2010, 09:12 PM~16737249
> *did you mean the car club goodtimes?
> *


just had a good time there. a really good mix of different vehicle styles and types.was a good day.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

cool bikes meeba, what club you with in bethlehem, i just got released from active duty helping with the storm 2 days of crazieness


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 26 2010, 06:45 PM~16736562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> street bikes just hanging out at the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took some bikes to a cruise night. good times there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 26 2010, 09:56 PM~16737661
> *cool bikes meeba, what club you with in bethlehem, i just got released from active duty helping with the storm 2 days of crazieness
> *


I'm with Lowrider Connection. Thanks for the compliment. I'm fairly new to the scene and just started with the street bikes for me and my kids, and now they want to step it up a notch and do some mods to thier bikes. They are all daily riders when the weather is warm and they enjoy the hell outta the bikes and the looks and questions they get when people see them on the bikes. We get invited to a bunch of cruise nights beause it brings back memeories for the hot rodders when they used to have muscle bikes and they like to see the young ones doing something positive with thier time. Hopefully i can get it together and get a car going so i can take that out too. My son is gonna be able to drive soon, so I would like a project for us to do together.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

cool, cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic kustoms

nice makin it happen but that battery couldnt last for enough clownin for me :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 06:07 PM~16702549
> *lunatics lowrider club- new york
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic kustoms

east coast reppin






pieces to new project "3-WAY"


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Feb 27 2010, 02:41 PM~16741918
> *east coast reppin
> 
> 
> pieces to new project "3-WAY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool videos bud!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats happening East ryders








just stopping by to show some love


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 27 2010, 06:04 PM~16744433
> *whats happening East ryders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just stopping by to show some love
> *


YOUR BIKE BE
LO0KING KLEAN HOMIE


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 21 2010, 01:06 AM~16674509
> *our bikes are not as good as the west coast n down south but some day will have something similar!
> *


you full of shit casper, i have seen yalls bikes, clean as they come!!!!! Way to rep the East Coast :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Feb 27 2010, 09:46 PM~16744716
> *you full of shit casper, i have seen yalls bikes, clean as they come!!!!! Way to rep the East Coast :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Feb 27 2010, 06:46 PM~16744716
> *you full of shit casper, i have seen yalls bikes, clean as they come!!!!! Way to rep the East Coast :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: thanks gee! new projects coming out for cinco show!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

More from the East Coast -Low Lyferz bike club- Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more from Low Lyferz-va beach


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ Lowrider Bicycle Club- Poconos, PA

Chucky ridin' Child's Play in the snow!!! (last storm was 2.5ft)





































back in the club trailer, see you in spring chucky :tears:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 28 2010, 06:47 PM~16752957
> *PedaL ScraperZ Lowrider Bicycle Club- Poconos, PA
> 
> Chucky ridin' Child's Play in the snow!!! (last storm was 2.5ft)
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a reall gun int he back??????


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 26 2010, 06:45 PM~16736562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> street bikes just hanging out at the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took some bikes to a cruise night. good times there.
> *



sick pic!

right click save


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 28 2010, 09:57 PM~16753065
> *is that a reall gun int he back??????
> *


na my man thats for my display for my tribute trike its got the orange/red tip if you look closely


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 28 2010, 08:58 PM~16753068
> *sick pic!
> 
> right click save
> *


Thanks.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## west_13

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hell to the yea casper, good sh*t, nice pics bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo East Coasters, i got some sh*t im trying to get rid off FREE SH*T just pay the shipping and its yours, paypal ready hit me up if you want any of it


















PM ME IF YOU WANT ANY OF THIS SH*T!!!!!!!!!
SO WE DONT FILL THIS TOPIC WITH BULLSH*T QUESTIONS AND SH*T, KOOL


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 1 2010, 08:27 PM~16765842
> *hell to the yea casper, good sh*t, nice pics bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


found them in my old photobucket account livingitup cc atlanta ga repping to da fullest!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

DAYUM ATL GETS DOWN LIKE THAT, NEVER KNEW THAT, KOOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i got these custom spiderweb painted mirrors and horns- for sale as a complete set
$25.00 o.b.o. 
pm if interested


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 2 2010, 07:41 PM~16774594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they need a tour stop back at e town or better yet in nyc again


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

dammmn theres some crazy sh*t going down on lil!!!!


----------



## Meeba

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## SKReeCH

whats good folk, rep'n va 7-cities all day!!!! every bike i seen up to page 5 was sick. i didnt bother skiming the pages from 6 to here. im looking for hot 26" bikes. i cop'd a 26" huffy back in dec. and have huge plans for it. when i get to a cam i'll take pics and post them up. the bike is just stock though. 

you probaly dont remember me but i met you pedal scraper at the RNR/johnny outlaw show in hampton. that green bike with the clown is tuff money. 

whats good mr casper, you know you have one of the hottest bikes in the metro area.

i plan on naming my bike after my home town school Norfolk State Universtiy "SPARTAINS". i plan on making it the HOTTEST bike to hit the lowrider circut out of the 7-cities of va. yall be on the lookout for the build page.

stay up
the only black skreech.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Mar 4 2010, 03:16 AM~16792122
> *whats good folk, rep'n va 7-cities all day!!!! every bike i seen up to page 5 was sick. i didnt bother skiming the pages from 6 to here. im looking for hot 26" bikes. i cop'd a 26" huffy back in dec. and have huge plans for it. when i get to a cam i'll take pics and post them up. the bike is just stock though.
> 
> you probaly dont remember me but i met you pedal scraper at the RNR/johnny outlaw show in hampton. that green bike with the clown is tuff money.
> 
> whats good mr casper, you know you have one of the hottest bikes in the metro area.
> 
> i plan on naming my bike after my home town school Norfolk State Universtiy "SPARTAINS". i plan on making it the HOTTEST bike to hit the lowrider circut out of the 7-cities of va. yall be on the lookout for the build page.
> 
> stay up
> the only black skreech.
> *


whats good playboy, i got an idea of who you are, i think i remember. so you stopped at pg 5, lemme just say every page on this thread is picture deep from pg 1 to here. pics of bikes from ny, nj, pa, de, md, va, fl, sc, nc, oh, and more even got a few videos too. 
yo post your ride g, and for the build up if you need any help, im sure we all will lend a hand and give ideas for you, cool bro thanks for droppin in


----------



## goinlow

keep up the good work homie !!! Keep holding it down for PA and the East Coast !!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Mar 4 2010, 11:15 AM~16794015
> *keep up the good work homie !!! Keep holding it down for PA and the East Coast !!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: most definately back atcha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here's a few pics of my wife modeling at the Customs Of Hamptons Show in VA. on our bikes for Glenn @ Drop Jaw Magazine!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

updates on our new project for all ya!
almost done just more airbrushing detail to do on the skull head and add the handlebars
nothing to crazy but its cool, we patched her up good! we blended all chips, nicks and scratches that were in the paint, that you seen a few pages back in this topic and brought it back to life, compared to how it was when we first got it!


----------



## west_13

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: are u gonna put an air kit on this one..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 5 2010, 07:27 PM~16807999
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: are u gonna put an air kit on this one..
> *


na bro, got an airkit on child's play and now the tribute trike, ,im good on the air kits dont want all our rides with the same setups! you feel me. Plus my wife built this bike and picked out all the parts for it (i was just overseeing the build) got a few more parts to add to it and airbrush the skull to blend it better with the frame and of course the handlebars, but thats it for this one! getting ready to start the new one!!!! :wow: hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 05:44 PM~16808145
> *na bro, got an airkit on child's play and now the tribute trike, ,im good on the air kits dont want all our rides with the same setups! you  feel me. Plus my wife built this bike and picked out all the parts for it (i was just overseeing the build) got a few more parts to add to it and airbrush the skull to blend it better with the frame and of course the handlebars, but thats it for this one! getting ready to start the new one!!!! :wow:  hno:  hno:  :wow:
> *


THAT'S KO0L SO U DID IT FOR
YOUR WIFE..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 5 2010, 07:52 PM~16808224
> *THAT'S KO0L SO U DID IT FOR
> YOUR WIFE..
> *


not really, when i got the frame from you for the airkit i gave you, i was gonna sell it, then she said "let me build it and pick all the parts for it since you got like 5 that you did" so i agreed and thought it be cool to get the wifey involved and have her be a part of it.
only thing i did to your old frame was the paint blending and chip repair, she did the rest. Quite honestly she did a better job than i thought all the parts came together nice and the ones coming too. overall I'm satisfied and now at shows she has something to talk about too, instead of talking about all mine :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

any one got a crome tripple twisted down grown????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Mar 5 2010, 08:09 PM~16808384
> *any one got a crome tripple twisted down grown????
> *


try the lil parts classified topic brother theres alot a sh*t on there


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 06:12 PM~16808406
> *try the lil parts classified topic brother theres alot a sh*t on there
> *


yea there was one


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 06:06 PM~16808345
> *not really, when i got the frame from you for the airkit i gave you, i was gonna sell it, then she said "let me build it and pick all the parts for it since you got like 5 that you did" so i agreed and thought it be cool to get the wifey involved and have her be a part of it.
> only thing i did to your old frame was the paint blending and chip repair, she did the rest. Quite honestly she did a better job than i thought all the parts came together nice and the ones coming too. overall I'm satisfied and now at shows she has something to talk about too, instead of talking about all mine :biggrin:
> *


that's ko0l for her..now she can talk about how she did the bike and stuff..
are u gonna be taking it to show's.. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

a few but not compete with it just for exhibition only, for show. if i entered all my bikes at a show i'd be paying like 100 bucks in entry fees each time, you feel me! but yea after we show it off a few times ima try an sell it and give her half and put the other half into our new radical project, hell yea, cant wait to start on that!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 06:51 PM~16808726
> *a few but not compete with it just for exhibition only, for show. if i entered all my bikes at a show i'd be paying like 100 bucks in entry fees each time, you feel me! but yea after we show it off a few times ima try an sell it and give her half and put the other half into our new radical project, hell yea, cant wait to start on that!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


ko0l..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

heres some pics i snagged from l.c.'s topic -some east coast bikes in NYC.






















































TTT for EAST COAST


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 06:57 PM~16808772
> *heres some pics i snagged from l.c.'s topic -some east coast bikes in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for EAST COAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


klean :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 07:57 PM~16808772
> *heres some pics i snagged from l.c.'s topic -some east coast bikes in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for EAST COAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I took almost all the pics!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 5 2010, 09:46 PM~16809086
> *I took almost all the pics!
> 
> *


thats whats up, hey bro what you think of our new project? the blue skull joint.
when you gonna post some picsof your new ride we patiently waiting hno:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 08:53 PM~16809137
> *thats whats up, hey bro what you think of our new project? the blue skull joint.
> when you gonna post some picsof your new ride we patiently waiting hno:
> *


Ya some pics where on a mexican parade,

Was looking at the frame gots some good details on it,,keep it up dog,,u puting stock parts or custom ?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

that one we keepin simple, my wife actualy puttin it together, just gonna fix the skull head up, ape bars and some bee lights and mirrors and its done


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

That's cherry,,I've seen ure signature,,building a radical project huh!!well good luck on it also hoping to c it around when its done,!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

no doubt bro, don't no too much of the history to that rad frame but from what i know it was a homeboy from your old club's frame, don't worry bro we gonna do right by it. I hope to run into you next show season bro, so we can shoot the sh*t. last few show seasons, i've been away with the military. As of now I aint going anywhere any time soon!!!! by the way you got a pm bro :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 09:14 PM~16809297
> *no doubt bro, don't no too much of the history to that rad frame but from what i know it was a homeboy from your old club's frame, don't worry bro we gonna do right by it. I hope to run into you next show season bro, so we can shoot the sh*t. last few show seasons, i've been away with the military. As of now I aint going anywhere any time soon!!!! by the way you got a pm bro :biggrin:
> *


Long story on that frame,to make it short,,im the original owner of that frame,I got a good deal from kandy shop when I told him to make 3 frames for us that red girls blade bike frame,nd some other green frame nd this 3rd one when I used 2 b down on the old club.but then decided to build a trike nd sold this 3rd frame to a very cool vato which open a wyoming chapter cause of me,,nd all of a sudden he disappear, 

But im sure you'll fixed it up good!by the way that was my first schwinn frame that's a 67 or 68 juniors frame


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

word pm me the history of that frame bro! i'd like to know what im workin with! i kno it got its ass beat by fed ex at one point and basically got a make over !! ima bring it back to the east!! differnt person, different club, but same frame and same love for lowriding! you feel me


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 09:32 PM~16809427
> *word pm me the history of that frame bro! i'd like to know what im workin with! i kno it got its ass beat by fed ex at one point and basically got a make over !! ima bring it back to the east!! differnt person, different club, but same frame and same love for lowriding! you feel me
> *


Ya ill tell u the details but tomorrow im on my phone nd shit kinda sucks its kinda slow,


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:37 PM~16809466
> *Ya ill tell u the details but tomorrow im on my phone nd shit kinda sucks its kinda slow,
> *


  :thumbsup: 
john, putting another coat a clear on it since its been sitting so long and then once he gets the dough its on its way, back to the east

for all ya that dont know what we talking bout, this is the frame


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this the seat and front fender

















SA Rollerz- amazing talent- cant wait to start the build up
hno:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 10:00 PM~16810203
> *this the seat and front fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA Rollerz- amazing talent- cant wait to start the build up
> hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Winter Cruise Tour 10: Drop Jaw Magazine, Burlington N.C
Lowyalty Representin'


----------



## Meeba

Was nice out today so i took some pics. Hopefully i have better ones once i get the film developed. ( yeah I said film ) taken with an oldschool slr camera that is older than me. these here are with my phone just in case the others did not come out right. more to come...I hope.

Edit...Oh yeah, prob the last time some of these are gonna be seen again. looking to redo almost all of them for this year.


----------



## Meeba

They came out ok. here they are.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Dayum bro, nice, where those pics taken, looks like easton, pa ?
you gonna re do all of them, just a suggestion, keep one of the Schwinn's all o.g. man they gonna just go up and up in value as the yrs go by, and customized bikes are only worth as much as the seller, buyer or owner wants it to be. collectors dig the o.g. one's allot more


----------



## Meeba

Thanks bro. this is actually right down the street from me....where they have mucusfest, under 378. thone i am keeping the same is the red vista cause it the first one i ever made and it is from reclaimed parts too. the schwins are repops so it really don't matter to me much. the origional ones are in my basement and are gonna be og and cleaned up.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 6 2010, 07:48 PM~16815052
> *Thanks bro. this is actually right down the street from me....where they have mucusfest, under 378. thone i am keeping the same is the red vista cause it the first one i ever made and it is from reclaimed parts too. the schwins are repops so it really don't matter to me much.  the origional ones are in my basement and are gonna be og and cleaned up.
> *


Hell to the yeah, my man


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

don't remember if I already posted this one, but This picture is SICK!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 6 2010, 07:36 PM~16814979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: Nice photo! Clean street bikes


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 7 2010, 07:24 PM~16821906
> *:thumbsup: Nice photo! Clean street bikes
> *


Thank you. They get ridden daily weather permitting and get scratched up and dirty so they are enjoyed by the kids alot.


----------



## Meeba

Posting up some pics for Lu Daddy.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lu Daddy

Good lookin out homez wit da post of sum of da lowrider connection bike club memberz street cruiserz letz pray 4 nice weather so we can have sum fun wit deez bicyclez pedalscraperz datz whatz up homie can't wait 2 c u @ a show good 2 c other pa riderz showin off derr bikez & 2 all da other bike clubz on here good luck wit ur buildz :biggrin: & 4 all ur lowridin needz & wantz check us out @ www.lowrider-connection.net www.myspace.com\lowriderconnection www.facebook.com\rudylowriders www.myspace.com\ludaddy thank u! Letz peddal in2 da future low & slow


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats good Allentown huh, damn you in my back yard brother!!! no doubt looking foward to meetin up with you too my man


----------



## vicmarcos

pretty nice bikes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 7 2010, 10:28 PM~16823311
> *pretty nice bikes :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks 4 stoppin in and the complement bro :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 20 2010, 10:53 PM~16674946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~*~ Test panel for a project!!!~*~ uffin:
> *


  that is some nice airbrushing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

We had to reorganize the club trailer today so we could add our new addition to the mix! We ripped out all the 2x6's and tie downs, just to put them back in new spots to fit our new bike. Didn't get to finish today though, we ran out of daylight. first day this winter that it was nice enough to do sh*t outdoors with out freezing our balls off! hit 49degrees by me. compared to snowing and 20's like it been








Gonna have to re do the trailer once again when the new radical project gets here hno:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 8 2010, 07:57 PM~16831099
> *We had to reorganize the club trailer today so we could add our new addition to the mix! We ripped out all the 2x6's and tie downs, just to put them back in new spots to fit our new bike. Didn't get to finish today though, we ran out of daylight. first day this winter that it was nice enough to do sh*t outdoors with out freezing our balls off! hit 49degrees by me. compared to snowing and 20's like it been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to re do the trailer once again when the new radical project gets here hno:
> *


----------



## Meeba

How do you keep them from falling over? something on the floor or the way they tied up? I'm getting an open trailer and that is where i am stuck


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

HEY MEEBA you had a great idea with taking shots of your rides, 
-while we had ours out the trailer today we did the same, gonna try an take more tomorrow and show the finished trailer arrangements for you guys, that's if the weather cooperates, enjoy the pics East Coasters. *

PedaL ScraperZ, lowrider bicycle club, Poconos, PA*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 8 2010, 08:03 PM~16831152
> *How do you keep them from falling over? something on the floor or the way they tied up?  I'm getting an open trailer and that is where i am stuck
> *


i'll send u pics tomorrow when/if i finish putting it back together, cool
to much to explain


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

first bike- Kaotik
is the new addition still a little more to do, but gonna keep it simple. 
My wife built this, picked all the parts and picked the name. I was just a coach
second bike- Sweet Hearts
I built for my one yr old daughter, still under construction, more to do on the paint, upholstery and of course training wheels for my little girl.
third bike- Child's Play
Chucky's ridin' spinners and hittin' the switch. Enuff said!!!


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 8 2010, 06:47 PM~16831614
> *first bike- Kaotik
> is the new addition still a little more to do, but gonna keep it simple.
> My wife built this, picked all the parts and picked the name. I was just a coach
> second bike- Sweet Hearts
> I built for my one yr old daughter, still under construction, more to do on the paint, upholstery and of course training wheels for my little girl.
> third bike- Child's Play
> Chucky's ridin' spinners and hittin' the switch. Enuff said!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


klean


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and this is
"The Rolling Memorial, Tribute trike"
I built this bike in memory of two of my fallen comrades that were K.I.A 3 June 2008 in Zormat, (Trash-can-istan) Afghanistan. 
four 8" subs, c.d. player that plays tribute/memorial songs throughout shows. 7.5" t.v. in the back that at shows it scrolls threw pictures of our deployment together and pics of my fallen brothers, PedaL ScraperZ airdrolix front air suspension. the speaker box is wrapped in authentic a.c.u. uniform fabric w/ my u.s. army tape, from the deployment sowed on. plus many more mods.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

big pimpin over there :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

if the wheels on the tribute trike look familar, they are very familar!
they came off- 2 d GRAVE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 8 2010, 07:11 PM~16831899
> *if the wheels on the tribute trike look familar, they are very familar!
> they came off- 2 d GRAVE
> *


lunch money killer :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 8 2010, 09:14 PM~16831941
> *lunch money killer :0
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

looking good pa cant wait to see ur RADICAL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

my daughter loves her lil' (rear-view mirror) she gets a kick out of looking at herself sitting on her bike. yep the spring and crown is reverse, i wanted it to look different :biggrin: her handlebars are engraved with hearts too, to go along with the heart theme, cant really see it though. she has a while to go yet but, I cant wait to watch her ride it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 8 2010, 09:48 PM~16832389
> *looking good pa cant wait to see ur RADICAL
> *


You and me both bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Just wanted to re-post, my first posting in this topic! So everyone remembers why we here for



> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 11:43 PM~16674294
> *yo whats up people, i dont know if this been done before on the bikes forum but ima try it. I'm fairly new to lay it low, but been in the lowrider bicycle circuit since '97! My goal on this topic is to have all us east coast lowriders connect with one another and bring East coast lowrider bicycles back on the map. Like Drastic Auto Club did in the past with Reoccuring Nightmare. Post pics of our rides, club info, just shoot the shit and bullshit, post auto and bike show events, whatever. But, Please no drama or haters. Lets keep this topic hot homies and on page 1. East Coast Stand up and unite. West Coast, Down South, up North, feel free to drop in check us out and let us now what you think too!!!
> *


thanks to everyone that has stopping in and showed love and support!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just got the newly designed plaque in the mail today, Thanks Johnny-Krazy Kutting, cant wait for the next delivery from you hno:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/RO...erz/ny3d003.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

didn't get to finish the tralior today but, 
got the plaque in the mail today (Krazy Kutting) 
and some m.o.'s going out tomorow(SA Rollerz)
Got pulled over today & got 3 citations/tickets too
I guess for ever good comes something bad


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 9 2010, 05:56 PM~16841302
> *http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/RO...erz/ny3d003.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: xactly, you feel me bro. we on the same page


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 9 2010, 05:02 PM~16841378
> *:wow: xactly, you feel me bro. we on the same page
> *


HE GOT DOWN ON THE PAINT JOB !


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yessir, he got down on the whole thing. you seen it reborn ima p.m you, kool


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 9 2010, 04:01 PM~16841350
> *didn't get to finish the tralior today but,
> got the plaque in the mail today (Krazy Kutting)
> and some m.o.'s going out tomorow(SA Rollerz)
> Got pulled over today & got 3 citations/tickets too
> I guess for ever good comes something bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM U BE BALLING..LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 9 2010, 10:13 PM~16844254
> *DAMM U BE BALLING..LOL
> 
> *



after those m.o.'s and the f*cking tickets I got earlier, 
I'm not at all a balla

*John T(SA) and the Pocono's PAPD the balla's. :tears:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 9 2010, 05:56 PM~16841302
> *http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/RO...erz/ny3d003.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


before, after and after, after: here she go now












































Blue Crush


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 9 2010, 11:18 PM~16846610
> *before, after and after, after: here she go now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Crush
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Can't get enough of these


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 21 2010, 11:46 PM~16683666
> *:wave: loyalty b.c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO MADE THOSE RIMS?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more images from different states on the east coast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and more from state to state


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up homie well you been doing a good job with this thread keep up the good work


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Mar 10 2010, 11:24 AM~16850176
> *WHO MADE THOSE RIMS?
> *


jas from ccf customs


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Mar 10 2010, 06:57 PM~16852881
> *whats up homie well you been doing a good job with this thread keep up the good work
> *


no doubt trying to show the rest a da world how we do, you dig :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 10 2010, 10:24 PM~16855016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 9 2010, 11:18 PM~16846610
> *before, after and after, after: here she go now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Crush
> *


Frankie daz a clean ass frame homie, John u got busy playa dat thing looks hella hard!!! N the name is bad ass "Blue Crush" i'm feelin it :biggrin: gotta get a mural of Kate Bosworth when she's divin under the water in her bikini....oooh weee ,lol. 

Yo Frankie i'm stoked homie bout slangin out ur parts G sorry i havnt called u bak been busy as u can see by the amount of ridiculous work we slappn out every week!!! So we'll talk tomorrow homie, peace. N oh yeah by the way i'm plannin on going with Troy up to the K.C. Lowrider Experience show so maybe we can meet n person over there. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 9 2010, 10:18 PM~16846610
> *before, after and after, after: here she go now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Crush
> *


wow your gonna be a top contendor! are you going to get it to vegas?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 11 2010, 04:12 AM~16857987
> *Frankie daz a clean ass frame homie, John u got busy playa dat thing looks hella hard!!! N the name is bad ass "Blue Crush" i'm feelin it  :biggrin: gotta get a mural of Kate Bosworth when she's divin under the water in her bikini....oooh weee ,lol.
> 
> Yo Frankie i'm stoked homie bout slangin out ur parts G sorry i havnt called u bak been busy as u can see by the amount of ridiculous work we slappn out every week!!! So we'll talk tomorrow homie, peace. N oh yeah by the way i'm plannin on going with Troy up to the K.C. Lowrider Experience show so maybe we can meet n person over there.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks on the compliments bro, the Sooner the better, lookin foward to it, bro.
let me know wats good with the k.c show.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 11 2010, 04:52 AM~16858029
> *wow your gonna be a top contendor! are you going to get it to vegas?
> *


hope your right bro! I'ma put my all into this1, doubt it'll b done by then 4 vegas.
we might have to wait for issue 3 also, hahahaha  
I'm also looking for sponsors to help me out on this one. To help me accomplish everything I have planned for it!!! so I can be a top contender, one day


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 11 2010, 11:04 AM~16859651
> *hope your right bro! I'ma put my all into this1, doubt it'll b done by then 4 vegas.
> we might have to wait for issue 3 also, hahahaha
> I'm also looking for sponsors to help me out on this one. To help me accomplish everything I have planned for it!!! so I can be a top contender, one day
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 11 2010, 09:04 AM~16859651
> *hope your right bro! I'ma put my all into this1, doubt it'll b done by then 4 vegas.
> we might have to wait for issue 3 also, hahahaha
> I'm also looking for sponsors to help me out on this one. To help me accomplish everything I have planned for it!!! so I can be a top contender, one day
> *


  someone was offering a sponsorship on here before but that was a while back, but good luck man! alot of people are looking for sponsors but you got some bad ass designs so it may give you the edge!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

we'll see what happens :dunno:


----------



## Meeba

Looks like we are in for a wet weekend. Anyone have a boat bike laying around?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 12 2010, 06:12 AM~16868201
> *Looks like we are in for a wet weekend. Anyone have a boat bike laying around?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

didn't think this topic would make it this far, but yo we just hit 1,000 views :0


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 12 2010, 12:03 PM~16869921
> *:thumbsup:
> *


MA stoppin in now too, th thanks for showin some luv homie


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 10 2010, 07:24 PM~16855016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*TTT FROM SERVIN'EM LOWRIDER DVDS :wave: :thumbsup:  *_


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 10 2010, 09:24 PM~16855016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its gonna b good !nyc will b derr fo sho !! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, REST IN PEACE c.c
whats up R.I.P., thanks for stoppin in
we gotcha in here, with your bad ass bike bro  
one of the best to hail from the east coast :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
keep up the good work bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 12 2010, 06:34 PM~16873320
> *TTT FROM SERVIN'EM LOWRIDER DVDS :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


Patti Dukez inda HOUSE good to see ya drop in


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

compliments of Patti Dukez!!!!! some events taking place in VA


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

the infamous cage display for pinnacle


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS MONTREAL*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS MONTREAL*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

d-ice wit da d-twist accents :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS MONTREAL*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2010, 05:43 PM~16882563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who does your black chrome?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

luxurious -Canada, I been waitin 4 ya to blast a page out with your rides on here good lookin out, I know ya got more to cause I posted some of them myself in here, keep em coming fellas-
they all looking good keep up the good work


----------



## west_13

MONTREAL CHAPTER..


----------



## west_13




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 13 2010, 09:40 PM~16882970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres this lil' guy from???


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2010, 07:41 PM~16882974
> *wheres this lil' guy from???
> *


FROM NEW YORK OR CHICAGO ONE OF THOSE..


----------



## west_13




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 13 2010, 09:03 PM~16882743
> *who does your black chrome?
> *


a shop over here in Montreal


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2010, 07:54 PM~16883083
> *a shop over here in Montreal
> *


MILLITARY CLOWNS YOUR BIKE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2010, 09:07 PM~16882779
> *luxurious -Canada, I been waitin 4 ya to blast a page out with your rides on here good lookin out, I know ya got more to cause I posted some of them myself in here, keep em coming fellas-
> they all looking good keep up the good work
> *


thanks man...Yeah I got a lot of pics...Just got to get them together


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 13 2010, 09:55 PM~16883096
> *MILLITARY CLOWNS YOUR BIKE
> *


Naw, it's the vice president's son's bike...I don't have a bike myself, only cars but when I'm done with the cars, I might do a bike up who knows... :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2010, 07:56 PM~16883111
> *Naw, it's the vice president's son's bike...I don't have a bike myself, only cars but when I'm done with the cars, I might do a bike up who knows... :biggrin:
> *


KO0L..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS MONTREAL CHAPTER*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS MONTREAL CHAPTER

BIKE GETTING COMPLETELY REDONE*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS MONTREAL CHAPTER*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 13 2010, 06:48 PM~16883029
> *FROM NEW YORK OR CHICAGO ONE OF THOSE..
> *


The guy who bought that bike has it in his museum in Chicago but I'm not sure where the guy who built it is from? He was BOTY back in 200 and something? Someone help me out here.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 13 2010, 10:54 PM~16883564
> *The guy who bought that bike has it in his museum in Chicago but I'm not sure where the guy who built it is from? He was BOTY back in 200 and something? Someone help me out here.
> *


i never seen it at any ny, nj, pa, va, de, md shows i been at i donno bout chicago?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

alright east coast here's another tour/schedule for us









and another with some east coast stops


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: Thank you Dave to put our pics here :h5:




  RepN Montréal *Big* *LUX</span></span>*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2010, 09:38 PM~16882525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LuxuriouS T-T-T !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

X2 :biggrin: X2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 14 2010, 03:46 AM~16885046
> *X2 :biggrin: X2
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

another dude from the east coast at a show in jersey


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

another one from PedaL ScraperZ
my 1yr old daughters "sweethearts" bike- the beginning stages



























the middle stage




























the final stage, with still a little more to go


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2010, 07:56 PM~16883578
> *i never seen it at any ny, nj, pa, va, de, md shows i been at i donno bout chicago?
> *


naw the original owner was from the southwest i think? he was 20" lowrider bike of the year in 2004 & 2005 alot of peeps dont like the bike at all tho.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 14 2010, 03:25 AM~16885196
> *another one from PedaL ScraperZ
> my 1yr old daughters "sweethearts" bike- the beginning stages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the middle stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the final stage, with still a little more to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_ :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## west_13

NATURAL BORN KILLA


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

some more sick rides from Florida a few yrs back


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## west_13

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 14 2010, 04:19 PM~16887839
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


good looking on the pics from nat. born killa, just make sure if you gonna post pics that you 4 sure know they from the east, cool bro!!!! good looks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more random Florida bikes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 14 2010, 06:53 PM~16888690
> *more random Florida bikes:
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

we all know these from Rochester, NY:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:biggrin: :biggrin: 






 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Mar 14 2010, 10:37 PM~16890076
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

:biggrin: +1


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:wave:


----------



## hnicustoms

BY THE WAY...JUS SAW UR ''BLUE CRUSH'' PROJECT..COMIN' GREAT... :yes: :420: GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD... :thumbsup: uffin: KEEP US POSTED... uffin: :420: :drama: :drama:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 02:31 AM~16893147
> *BY THE WAY...JUS SAW UR ''BLUE CRUSH'' PROJECT..COMIN' GREAT... :yes:  :420: GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD... :thumbsup:  uffin: KEEP US POSTED... uffin:  :420:  :drama:  :drama:
> *











thats all I can do for now waiting on the frame n fenders to get to me- hoping to have it somewhat built by the end of summer. have alot in stored for it hno:


----------



## hnicustoms

I CAN ONLY IMAGINE....REAL NICE...LOOKS LIKE WER ALL SITTIN' DUCKS :around: :banghead: :run: :drama: uffin: :420: :drama: :drama:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 15 2010, 02:48 AM~16893211
> *I CAN ONLY IMAGINE....REAL NICE...LOOKS LIKE WER ALL SITTIN' DUCKS :around:  :banghead:  :run:  :drama:  uffin:  :420:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


thanks to john t. of kandy shop customs. as for sittin ducks na bro, probly just gonna use it for exhibition, and not enter it, till its fully finished , which wount be for a looooooong time.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 15 2010, 02:38 AM~16893172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all I can do for now waiting on the frame n fenders to get to me- hoping to have it somewhat built by the end of summer. have alot in stored for it  hno:
> *


good luck with this build 
frame looks better than b4


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Mar 15 2010, 05:43 AM~16893511
> *good luck with this build
> frame looks better than b4
> *


thanks bro I agree some liked the orange better but I think the blue is worth .....






























and not a cent less!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:  hno: :rimshot: :run: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more pics of east coast ryders


----------



## hnicustoms

WELL..TAKE YOUR TIME.....TIME IS GOOD IN A PROJECT LIKE THAT..IS IT GONA BE FACED OR TWIST PARTS...OR FACE AND TWIST....OR A SUPRISE.....?DID U START A BUILD TOPIC.?..I WOULD LOVE TO SEE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

faced & d twist- all American made with a Canadian touch. No China at all, they already own this country for lack of better words, they aint gonna have any part of Blue Crush
as for a build topic not sure if I'm hide it or show it slowly, don't want anyone stealing my ideas> cause, I do have plenty!

what you waiting for man you got some sick shit post it up!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Alright TRI-STATE: 24 APR 2010 SAT. 
IMPORT AND LOW SHOW WITH BIKE CLASS ALSO DRIFTING COMP., NOT A HUGE EVENT BUT WE CAN MAKE IT BIG ENOUGH. I'M GOING TO TRY AN MAKE IT ,MAYBE SEE SOME OF YOU THERE


----------



## mr.casper

TTT


----------



## spooky.NY




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pics of the finished trailer coming later, I didn't forget about you meeba.
it's just been raining by me for a few days, thats why I wasn't able to finish it and post em


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 8 2010, 08:03 PM~16831152
> *How do you keep them from falling over? something on the floor or the way they tied up?  I'm getting an open trailer and that is where i am stuck
> *


Here's how I do it bro: I put them all in rear first, I (block in) surround the rear wheels with either 2x4s or 2x8s long ways up. depending on how low it is, is how i decide to use either the 2x4 or 2x8. you dont want to put the 2x8s if it's high enough to scratch the frame or wheels from rubbing the wood!
you can also use the pedal as a stabilizer if you have a long enough crank
- that step will hold the bikes straight up with out falling.
to hold the front end from turning, bouncing and moving during movement, I hold the front down with o hooks screwed to the floorboard and bunji cords. 
I found this to be better than using the 2x4s or 2x8s in the front- like used in the rear, because it prevents me from tripping over them on the way out and keeps me from having to lift the bikes on the way out. Also eliminates the chance of slipping and dropping them too. Once the rear tires over the wood, you can roll it right out of the tralier. 
- between the wood in the back holding the rear tire from rolling and the bunji cords in the front holding it securely down & keeping it from turning or bouncing, the bike/trike when finished, will not move at all. hope this answers your questions and helps you out better. 

Here's the pictures to get a visual prospective also:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

or you can do it the dangerous way and get one of those bike racks like you see at parks and high schools or one of these










if you do it this way you'd have to take your handlebars off though cause they'd bang into each other  tried it didnt like it so i did my own damn thang :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Here's my daughters G ride-
a remote control car. installed a remote that overpowers the kid driving.
If my daughters headed towards the street, I can back her up and turn her away from it using the remote. 
also installed a tweeter in the steering wheel and two pioneer 6x9's in the door panels with an 160gb. Ipod under the seat by the battery. she loves this thing
It's an oversized rc car that your kid gets in. we both get to have fun at the same time












































--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is how my wife rolls:
1987 Lincoln Continental- Mustang 5.0 motor, h.d. conversion ultra white headlights, 2 twelves w/ 1600 watt amp, midnight blue velour & wood-grain interior, adjustable air-ride suspension & 20% tint all around. cant decide on the shoes!!!!
I want to throw 13" wires, she wants bling-ed out 20"s!! So, it's stock until we compromise.

Bikes hers also, I just patched the frame up but, she built the bike, picked the parts and put it together, I just coached her along the way.


----------



## Meeba

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

no prob. when the time comes and if you have any questions hit me up dog


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

low show in Georgia last weekend


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

oh snap!!!!! Blue Crush is on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















 :worship: :run: :boink:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 16 2010, 09:37 PM~16912852
> *oh snap!!!!! Blue Crush is on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :run:  :boink:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 16 2010, 06:51 PM~16910629
> *Here's my daughters G ride-
> a remote control car. installed a remote that overpowers the kid driving.
> If my daughters headed towards the street, I can back her up and turn her away from it using the remote.
> also installed a tweeter in the steering wheel and two pioneer 6x9's in the door panels with an 160gb. Ipod under the seat by the battery. she loves this thing
> It's an oversized rc car that your kid gets in. we both get to have fun at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is how my wife rolls:
> 1987 Lincoln Continental- Mustang 5.0 motor, h.d. conversion ultra white headlights, 2 twelves w/ 1600 watt amp, midnight blue velour & wood-grain interior, adjustable air-ride suspension & 20% tint all around. cant decide on the shoes!!!!
> I want to throw 13" wires, she wants bling-ed out 20"s!! So, it's stock until we compromise.
> 
> Bikes hers also, I just patched the frame up but, she built the bike, picked the parts and put it together, I just coached her along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lo0king go0d brother..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*COMPLETE "PedaL ScraperZ AIR-DROLIX" KITS ARE AVAILABLE*

*HOWEVER I NO LONGER CARRY THEM IN STOCK
SPECIAL ORDERS CAN BE MADE FOR INDIVIDUAL ORDERS, PM OR EMAIL ME IF YOU ARE INTERESTED: [email protected]
AFTER PAYMENT FOR KIT IS MADE, TURN AROUND TIME IS 3-6 WEEK DELIVERY*

What that means in a whole- is once you place your order and make complete payment for it, I will order all the parts/pieces for the kit, from my supplier. Then I will assemble it, seal it air tight and test it for leaks and proper functioning. Then it's on the way to your door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kit is sold with or without the extended down crown!! 
That's for those of you, that already have the crown, you save 25 bucks.
I accept PayPal and money orders ONLY!!no checks and absolutely no c.o.d.


*

PRICES: 
COMPLETE KIT W/ CROWN- $275.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $285.00 TOTAL
COMPLETE KIT W/O CROWN- $250.00 PLUS $10.00 S&H $260.00 TOTAL*
COMPLETE KIT WILL LOOK LIKE THIS:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

representing for Supreme's low.club of Reading, PA


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:dunno: where is everybody??


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2010, 10:05 PM~16920981
> *:dunno: where is everybody??
> *



I'm here :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 16 2010, 09:08 PM~16910189
> *
> 
> Here's the pictures to get a visual prospective also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Nice work to build space to carry your bikes :thumbsup: A lot of thinking in this trailer


----------



## Meeba

I'm here.....was down in the cave werking on some of the bikes and getting some materials together and werking on some ideas


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2010, 06:57 AM~16914946
> *representing for Supreme's low.club of Reading, PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


okeyy now are these real guns???


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 17 2010, 10:19 PM~16921155
> *I'm here.....was down in the cave werking on some of the bikes and getting some materials together and werking on some ideas
> *



:thumbsup: sounds good....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2010, 09:17 PM~16921126
> *:thumbsup: Nice work to build space to carry your bikes :thumbsup: A lot of thinking in this trailer
> *


learned by trial and error bro!!!after you drop your bike a time or two. You find a way, that it don't happen again!!!  first time in the trailer i didnt block the wheel and the bitch was rolling back and forth in the trailer the whole way to the show


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2010, 09:25 PM~16921235
> *:thumbsup: sounds good....
> *


x2 pics :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2010, 10:30 PM~16921312
> *learned by trial and error bro!!!after you drop your bike a time or two. You find a way, that it don't happen again!!!   first time in the trailer i didnt block the wheel and the bitch was rolling back and forth in the trailer the whole way to the show
> *



hno: Issshhh!!! Hopefully there where no damage :x: Did you try the actual setup??
I think it's the best way to learn with trial :cheesy: 
In life, it's mistakes that makes the person that you are  

....hope it's clear the way I wrote it :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2010, 09:43 PM~16921487
> *hno: Issshhh!!! Hopefully there where no damage :x: Did you try the actual setup??
> I think it's the best way to learn with trial :cheesy:
> In life, it's mistakes that makes the person that you are
> 
> ....hope it's clear the way I wrote it :happysad:
> *


yea the set up pictured is tits bro, i had it set like this for child's play, the tribute trike and my daughters sweet hearts bikes all last year and they didnt move, curb checked the trailor and all. they stayed put, I just had to re arrange the setup again to fit the new blue one, my wife made kaotik. this i found to be the best way. so I used it again just pushed the bikes closer to fit the fourth


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16921572
> *yea the set up pictured is tits bro, i had it set like this for child's play, the tribute trike and my daughters sweet hearts bikes all last year and they didnt move, curb checked the trailor and all. they stayed put, I just had to re arrange the setup again to fit the new blue one, my wife made kaotik. this i found to be the best way. so I used it again just pushed the bikes closer to fit the fourth
> *



:cheesy: A lot of organisation to do that, Next time you go for a show, take a picture of the complete trailer just to see how it look like  
 Do you expect a lot of shows for 2010?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

well those pics are the right side of the trailor how it is set for the shows. the left side I'm still working on, doing the finishing touches, but if i take appicture with them all in there and ready to roll, you wouldn't really be able to see whats going on bc theres to much shit in the way and you wouldnt be able to tell


this is the old set up with three in there then in the front i have some trophies you see what i mean how you cant really see whats up? and with four its even more cluddered


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2010, 11:03 PM~16921785
> *well those pics are the right side of the trailor how it is set for the shows. the left side I'm still working on, doing the finishing touches, but if i take appicture with them all in there and ready to roll, you wouldn't really be able to see whats going on bc theres to much shit in the way and you wouldnt be able to tell
> this is the old set up with three in there then in the front i have all the trailors you see what i mean how you cant really see whats up? and with four its even more cluddered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I understand bro!! It's nice that you've got a lot of space for so many bikes!! I have a car to carry my trike but, space is limited, FOR ONE TRIKE :biggrin: 
This way you can bring family's bikes!!!! :thumbsup: I like that


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2010, 10:10 PM~16921877
> * I understand bro!! It's nice that you've got a lot of space for so many bikes!! I have a car to carry my trike but, space is limited, FOR ONE TRIKE :biggrin:
> This way you can bring family's bikes!!!! :thumbsup: I like that
> *


i was puting them all up in a van, w a car seat and bags and baby and it got crazy. i just got the trailer a few months ago.
yessir i came home from war built the green one to keep my mind occupied, first bike i built since a teen, reverted back to an old hobby. you dig then my wife liked it and i had an old frame laying around so i built my daughter hers, then had to build the trike for my fallen brothers, and of course my wife wanted one so thats how the blue one came around, I'ma sell a few of them soon in the near future probly, because the rad's gotta have a home, first, ima have to get a california king mattress so the rad. can rest peacefully between shows :0 :rimshot:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2010, 11:16 PM~16921943
> *i was puting them all up in a van, w a car seat and bags and baby and it got crazy. i just got the trailer a few months ago.
> yessir i came home from war built the green one to keep my mind occupied, first bike i built since a teen, reverted back to an old hobby. you dig then my wife liked it and i had an old frame laying around so i built my daughter hers, then had to build the trike for my fallen brothers, and of course my wife wanted one so thats how the blue one came around, I'ma sell a few of them soon in the near future probly,  because the rad's gotta have a home, first, ima have to get a california king mattress so the rad. can rest peacefully between shows :0  :rimshot:
> *



Of course, it's A good way to keep your mind on something else with an artistic passion  and it's becoming a Family affair hehehe

:cheesy: Can't wait to see the radssssss.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2010, 10:26 PM~16922102
> *Of course, it's A good way to keep your mind on something else with an artistic passion  and it's becoming a Family affair hehehe
> 
> :cheesy: Can't wait to see the radssssss.....
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2010, 08:57 AM~16914946
> *representing for Supreme's low.club of Reading, PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats my boys caddy have not talked to him in a min


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

every page on this topic is loaded with pictures- pg 1-30 picture heavy
:h5:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2010, 08:05 PM~16920981
> *:dunno: where is everybody??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

they must of changed the statue of liberty again, right after sept 11th it looked like this








:0


----------



## hnicustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

East Coast lowrider bikes in the news:

Low Mentality- Queens, NY





PedaL ScraperZ- Poconos, PA


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 18 2010, 08:02 PM~16930053
> *East Coast lowrider bikes in the news:
> 
> Low Mentality- Queens, NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PedaL ScraperZ- Poconos, PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## west_13

TTT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ANOTHER FLY RIDE FROM THE EAST COAST-FLORIDA


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 18 2010, 11:51 PM~16932456
> *ANOTHER FLY RIDE FROM THE EAST COAST-FLORIDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Great Bike Homie....very nice.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

update:

blue crush is one state closer hno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

THESE ARE TWO OF MY RIDES, PAST AND PRESENT
the regal i totaled her round 4 years ago, but the 81 Seville sits in my parents garage, i havent found any of the pics of my 66 Rambler or 85 Deville yet, I'm still looking :biggrin: havent got to my parents to take new pics either
Caddy was a four door hardtop like all 80's Seville's from the factory. chopped to a two door convert. and added 80 spoke wires in the front fenders to replicate the Excalibur back in the day. midnight blue phantom rag top and rug interior and coke white leather seats with wood grain dash. Pearl white paint and 368 motor. air ride suspension
sorry bout the quality, but its a picture of a picture.




































ohh the rims on the regal I still have and are for sale if anyone's interested. they 17"s borbet chrome rims 5x115 lug and all new nankang low pro tires w/2 extra spares. I used to have them on craigslist, in the poconos not sure if its still on there might of expired


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:ugh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP EAST COAST


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 18 2010, 04:02 PM~16930053
> *East Coast lowrider bikes in the news:
> 
> Low Mentality- Queens, NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PedaL ScraperZ- Poconos, PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 21 2010, 02:01 AM~16950240
> *WHAT'S UP EAST COAST
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms

WHAT UP EAST.....


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 18 2010, 06:02 PM~16930053
> *East Coast lowrider bikes in the news:
> 
> Low Mentality- Queens, NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PedaL ScraperZ- Poconos, PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niice but hes frontin about the 20gz


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16940941
> *update:
> 
> blue crush is one state closer hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :wow: Niiiice


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 19 2010, 09:14 PM~16940941
> *update:
> 
> blue crush is one state closer hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YA HOMIE   LOOKIN GOOD..... :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 21 2010, 03:50 PM~16953523
> *niice but hes frontin about the 20gz
> *


yea i agree, 20g'z way out of the ballpark range!
-makes it sounds good though


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

RNR Customs Tour 2010 - Woodlyn, PA

April 17, 2010 from 9am to 5pm – RNR Custom Wheels & Tires - Woodlyn, PA The hottest rides, tons of awards, deals on wheel and tire packages. Register to win prizes and much more! Registration: 9 AM to 2 PM Awards: 5 PM Show Entry Fee $20 Organized by DropJaw Magazine


----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 21 2010, 08:52 PM~16955439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNR Customs Tour 2010 - Woodlyn, PA
> 
> April 17, 2010 from 9am to 5pm – RNR Custom Wheels & Tires - Woodlyn, PA The hottest rides, tons of awards, deals on wheel and tire packages. Register to win prizes and much more! Registration: 9 AM to 2 PM Awards: 5 PM Show Entry Fee $20 Organized by DropJaw Magazine
> *


MORE INFO PLAYAS

Time: April 17, 2010 from 9am to 5pm
Location: RNR Custom Wheels & Tires - Woodlyn, PA
Street: 1936 MacDade Blvd.
City/Town: Woodlyn, PA
Website or Map: http://maps.google.com/maps?f…
Phone: 610-874-8800
Event Type: car, &, truck, show
Organized By: DropJaw Magazine


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> RNR Customs Tour 2010 - Woodlyn, PA
> 
> April 17, 2010 from 9am to 5pm
> 
> Is it the first year,if it aint how is it ?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> RNR Customs Tour 2010 - Woodlyn, PA
> 
> April 17, 2010 from 9am to 5pm
> 
> Is it the first year,if it aint how is it ?
> 
> 
> 
> first year for PA, but check www.rnrwheels/events.com that will tell you everything
> 
> they been touring for years
> www.dropjawmag.com has all the previous events photos
> 
> I went to one in Hampton, VA. last year and it was pretty tight, donno how the PA one's gonna turn out
Click to expand...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

I know em dudes been on events nd stuff,,but I thought they had already done it on pa.
Some nice bikes r gonna come out from pa soon.stay on the look out bro.

U going 2 dat event ?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

heres another one in N.C


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 21 2010, 09:57 PM~16955917
> *I know em dudes been on events nd stuff,,but I thought they had already done it on pa.
> Some nice bikes r gonna come out from pa soon.stay on the look out bro.
> 
> U going 2 dat event ?
> *


ima try if the army dont own me that weekend!!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

another show flyer ya might be interested in:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*Whats up East Coast*

PedaL ScraperZ lowrider bicycle club, pre-registered this morning for the Greater Reading Auto show in Reading, PA 24-25 April 2010. 
We will be showing and exhibiting some of our low lows at this show, hope to see ya there. Stop by and say hi :wave: if ya can make it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*O.K. Gentleman*
Another show I'd like you guys to really think about attending. 










This show is to benefit the family readiness support group and children of the 1st battalion 109th Field Artillery! 
Basically what that means is: It's kind of a fundraiser that helps the families and the children of the soldiers from that unit that are deployed overseas in different combat zones. It's for a good cause and there will be TV news crews there as well. If you want to rep. for the lowrider sceen and support the troops at the same time, this events for you, plus its free to enter. You never know you and your ride might just make the 5 o'clock news!!! 
If you want more info, hit me up at [email protected] or pm me!
*
The rolling memorial tribute trike will be on display, in honor of my fallen comrades! *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 22 2010, 08:19 AM~16959558
> *O.K. Gentleman
> Another show I'd like you guys to really think about attending.
> 
> 
> 
> The rolling memorial tribute trike will be on display, in honor of my fallen comrades!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Look great, like always!!! No trouble with the transport?? :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

no problemas besides running out of room


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 11:55 AM~16961264
> * Look great, like always!!! No trouble with the transport?? :biggrin:
> *


Before we picked up the trailer bro, we rolled 4/5 bikes in the back of the van and a trike strapped on the roof!!
the looks people gave us with that on the roof was priceless :wow:


----------



## Meeba

gotta see if i have a way to get some up there and see what is ready to go outside too. I can check with the some of the other club members and see what happens?

how are the funds raised i if it is free to go? they got food for us to buy and proceeds go from there or donations when you get there. just wanna be prepared


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 22 2010, 05:11 PM~16964143
> *gotta see if i have a way to get some up there and see what is ready to go outside too. I can check with the some of the other club members and see what happens?
> 
> how are the funds raised i if it is free to go? they got food for us to buy and proceeds go from there or donations when you get there.  just wanna be prepared
> *


 talked to the event organizer earlier, there's no trophies/awards or anything like that. they're raising money from food, drinks, silver-nears, etc.., its a free show.
He says the award is showing your ride for a good cause and getting you and your ride on the local news broadcast stations. 
It is indoors inside the armory on their huge drill floor. I used to bring recruits to that armory when I was a recruiter. It is a huge place. They hold circus's in there, so that gives you an idea of how big it is


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 22 2010, 05:19 PM~16964219
> *talked to the event organizer earlier, there's no trophies/awards or anything like that. they're raising money from food, drinks, silver-nears, etc..,  its a free show.
> He says the award is showing your ride for a good cause and getting you and your ride on the local news broadcast stations.
> It is indoors inside the armory on their huge drill floor. I used to bring recruits to that armory when I was a recruiter. It is a huge place. They hold circus's in there, so that gives you an idea of how big it is
> *


Each entrant will also receive a certificate from the National Guard


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I even had it as a two wheeler before i made it a trike, up there for a local show. that was a bitch to balance up there but it looked cool as shit


----------



## the bone collector

what it do Frankie?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats good Neal been a while bro, I got your lil bastard posted up in here bout 10-15 pages back and some of your shop bikes also to represent, but not that many good ones!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

had to steal this pic from bone's topic, sick ass picture


----------



## mr.casper

ttt
EAST COAST 
MEXICO TO DA FULLEST

to the imigration march in DC yesterday

























Pulled over on Constitution, took over the right lane on the whole block, posted there for about 2 hours. Caused a whole lotta traffic but we Just Klownin.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 22 2010, 11:23 PM~16968705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## eastside1989

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*OOOOOHHH BOY: It's here, BLUE CRUSH*

You are the man John T., You packed that frame super good, got the package today, thanks again bro



















thanks for all the curtains, towels and bed sheets too, that you used to wrap it with!!!! I can give my pad a home makeover too, Just hope the bed sheets arent used :0 :roflmao: for real, it took me an hour to unwrap it.

step 1:getting the parts out the box hno: 










step 2: unwrapping the fender and seat: :run: 



















step 3: unwrapping the frame: :boink: 



















and Finally out comes, Blue Crush: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2010, 04:56 PM~16975101
> *OOOOOHHH BOY: It's here, BLUE CRUSH</span>
> 
> You are the man John T., You packed that frame super good, got the package today, thanks again bro
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3230395.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3230396.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> thanks for all the curtains, towels and bed sheets too, that you used to wrap it with!!!! I can give my pad a home makeover too, Just hope the bed sheets arent used :0  :roflmao: for real, it took me an hour to unwrap it.
> 
> step 1:getting the parts out the box  hno:
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3230397.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> step 2: unwrapping the fender and seat:  :run:
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3230399.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3230400.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> step 3: unwrapping the frame:  :boink:
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3230401.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3230402.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> and Finally out comes, Blue Crush:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3230403.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/P3230404.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>
:wow: :wow: :wow: 
dammmmm that,s real sick great job !!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2010, 01:56 PM~16975101
> *OOOOOHHH BOY: It's here, BLUE CRUSH
> 
> You are the man John T., You packed that frame super good, got the package today, thanks again bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the curtains, towels and bed sheets too, that you used to wrap it with!!!! I can give my pad a home makeover too, Just hope the bed sheets arent used :0  :roflmao: for real, it took me an hour to unwrap it.
> 
> step 1:getting the parts out the box  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 2: unwrapping the fender and seat:  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 3: unwrapping the frame:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Finally out comes, Blue Crush:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2010, 02:56 PM~16975101
> *OOOOOHHH BOY: It's here, BLUE CRUSH
> 
> You are the man John T., You packed that frame super good, got the package today, thanks again bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the curtains, towels and bed sheets too, that you used to wrap it with!!!! I can give my pad a home makeover too, Just hope the bed sheets arent used :0  :roflmao: for real, it took me an hour to unwrap it.
> 
> step 1:getting the parts out the box  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 2: unwrapping the fender and seat:  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 3: unwrapping the frame:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Finally out comes, Blue Crush:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

thanks fellas


----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ going with most trophies on da east-coast!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 23 2010, 08:03 PM~16978069
> *PedaLScraperZ going with most trophies on da east-coast!
> *


gonna be a long time until blue crush ready to show bro!!! I just hope a deployment dont come along and delay the build even further, like it has in the past with my other pedal scraperz. Until blue crush is ready for the circuit, I got the other 4 bikes/trike to rep. with


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2010, 06:19 PM~16978248
> *gonna be a long time until blue crush ready to show bro!!! I just hope a deployment dont come along and delay the build even further, like it has in the past with my other pedal scraperz. Until blue crush is ready for the circuit, I got the other 4 bikes/trike to rep. with
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

will be selling all these in a few months: all sold as is, do not ask for individual parts: I will not part them out!
what you see is what you'll get, plus some these are old pics

Kaotik- $600








Child's Play- $1,200 spinner wheels not included








Sweethearts- 500








Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike- 1,000









shipping and handling is not include in prices.
*
for ya that are guests of lil and can't post a reply or p.m. hit me up at [email protected] if interested*


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2010, 03:56 PM~16975101
> *OOOOOHHH BOY: It's here, BLUE CRUSH
> 
> You are the man John T., You packed that frame super good, got the package today, thanks again bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the curtains, towels and bed sheets too, that you used to wrap it with!!!! I can give my pad a home makeover too, Just hope the bed sheets arent used :0  :roflmao: for real, it took me an hour to unwrap it.
> 
> step 1:getting the parts out the box  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 2: unwrapping the fender and seat:  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 3: unwrapping the frame:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Finally out comes, Blue Crush:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GREAT BRO......   GOOD LUCK ON THE PROJECT :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic kustoms

better finish THAT sh!t by august!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 10:34 PM~16980206
> *better finish THAT sh!t by august!!
> *


i dont think so bro, you wanna sponsor it, and help speed up the process a lil bit :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 10:23 PM~16980027
> *LOOKIN GREAT BRO......    GOOD LUCK ON THE PROJECT :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks bro, your cads looking good also  best post it on here too :biggrin:

thanks to everyone else 4 the pos. comments too :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 22 2010, 06:08 PM~16964110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn I like this one :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 23 2010, 11:44 PM~16981361
> *Damn I like this one :biggrin:
> *


that was on the high way on the way to a show I was shakin the whole time, worrying bout the wind taking it from me


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2010, 12:47 AM~16981405
> *that was on the high way on the way to a show I was shakin the whole time, worrying bout the wind taking it from me
> *



For sure bro! :uh: That's almost the last time that the LOWrider trike is getting HIGH


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2010, 11:34 PM~16981178
> *thanks bro, your cads looking good also  best post it on here too :biggrin:
> 
> thanks to everyone else 4 the pos. comments too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I DNT NO HOW TO SWAP THEM FROM MY PAGE TO EC THREAD... :happysad: BUT I WILL LEARN :wow:  THANX FOR COMENT ON CAD'S THO    I WILL KEEP U HOMIES POSTED  :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 24 2010, 12:36 AM~16982128
> *:biggrin: I DNT NO HOW TO SWAP THEM FROM MY PAGE TO EC THREAD... :happysad: BUT I WILL LEARN :wow:   THANX FOR COMENT ON CAD'S THO      I WILL KEEP U HOMIES POSTED   :wow:
> *


all good bro You got alot of cool ass g rides bro cant wait to see them on the way to completion, looking foward to it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, makchi01

whats up mak thanks for stopping in


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2010, 12:40 AM~16982193
> *all good bro You got alot of cool ass g rides bro cant wait to see them on the way to completion, looking foward to it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN...  SOON MORE PIC'S :wow: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*JUST BRINGIN BACK POST #1 AGAIN OF THIS TOPIC FOR THE NEW READERS!!*

yo whats up people, i dont know if this been done before on the bikes forum but ima try it. I'm fairly new to lay it low, but been in the lowrider bicycle circuit since '97! My goal on this topic is to have all us east coast lowriders connect with one another and bring East coast lowrider bicycles back on the map. Like Drastic Auto Club did in the past with Reoccuring Nightmare. Post pics of our rides, club info, just shoot the shit and bullshit, post auto and bike show events, whatever. But, Please no drama or haters. Lets keep this topic hot homies and on page 1. East Coast Stand up and unite. West Coast, Down South, up North, feel free to drop in check us out and let us now what you think too!!!


----------



## sic kustoms

EAST COAST REPRESENT !!!!


New York Kustom Bike Championships
Cruises - August 20&21
SHOW - August 22


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Mar 24 2010, 08:10 AM~16983687
> *EAST COAST REPRESENT  !!!!
> New York Kustom Bike Championships
> Cruises - August 20&21
> SHOW - August 22
> *


Dayum bro, I just looked at my military schedule, and I will be away for training that weekend 20-22 Aug 2010


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2010, 04:59 PM~16989573
> *Dayum bro, I just looked at my military schedule, and I will be away for training that weekend 20-22 Aug 2010
> *


shoot selling all but one huh. good luck on your sales homie.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 24 2010, 07:52 PM~16990142
> *shoot selling all but one huh. good luck on your sales homie.
> *


the money from those bikes are going to the new addition  I'm in no rush to sell them though!!! I might just change my mind , keep em and just get a bigger trailer :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

This is how I check the bike forums, HELL YA


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2010, 07:05 PM~16990933
> *the money from those bikes are going to the new addition  I'm in no rush to sell them though!!! I might just change my mind , keep em and just get a bigger trailer :dunno:
> *


im gonna end up barrowing one of my nieabors suvs to transport my four bikes. mainly cuz we drive a compact with a exstra small trunk. and cuz my new radical bike is to big to fit in the back seat.(and thats just the frame) :cheesy:

i think you should keep the bikes and go for a different trailer. just my opinion though. your bikes are deffinetly inspiring children to build and look up to you. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 24 2010, 10:03 PM~16991741
> *im gonna end up barrowing one of my nieabors suvs to transport my four bikes. mainly cuz we drive a compact with a exstra small trunk. and cuz my new radical bike is to big to fit in the back seat.(and thats just the frame) :cheesy:
> 
> i think you should keep the bikes and go for a different trailer. just my opinion though. your bikes are deffinetly inspiring children to build and look up to you.
> :thumbsup:
> *


I hear you bro. thanks for the compliments also, really appreciate it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ 'BLOODLINE'


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

THIS SH*T IS CRAZY

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/exNSJHcKkdA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/exNSJHcKkdA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 25 2010, 11:51 AM~16997941
> *PedaL ScraperZ 'BLOODLINE'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.....REAL CUTE......LOVE IT     :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

.......H.N.I.C....HOLAND'S NEW IMAGE CUSTOM.....AND...EXPENSIVE HABITS......LOWRIDER FAMILY...........     REPIN' THA EAST COAST HARD ...........   MY HUSBAND'S 2 RIDES...........WE REP..FROM THA 305/TO/718 :wow: THAS WER WE STAY........LOW4LYFE  AND MY LITTLE MISSES :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 07:44 PM~17001385
> *.....REAL CUTE......LOVE IT         :biggrin:
> *


thanks thas what its all for the fam and kids, hell ya diggin your pictures keep em coming ma :biggrin: your baby girls a lil cutiepie also


----------



## hnicustoms

.......SOME MORE REPIN' EAST COAST........H.N.I.C.


----------



## hnicustoms

.....JUST SOME MORE COMIN' FROM.........H.N.I.C. FAMILY


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

HEY BRO DOES THAT CHEVY HAVE THE POLICE INTERCEPT MOTOR IN IT, I C IT HAS THE SPOT FOR THE SPOTLIGHT, THAS Y I ASK, THOSE COP MOTORS IN THOSE WERE NUTS


----------



## HNIC's LADY

☆:*´¨`*:..:*´¨`*:.☆ The trike "Baby Girl" that my Husband and I are building!!! With my TinkerBelle baby on the back in the custom carseat  








☆:*´¨`*:..:*´¨`*:.☆ & again!!  








☆:*´¨`*:..:*´¨`*:.☆The airbag thats going in the fork and the shifter  








☆:*´¨`*:..:*´¨`*:.☆ The air gauge and the triple twisted down crown  








☆:*´¨`*:..:*´¨`*:.☆ & my Sick Babys truck, myself and my amazing Gia Girl  


•.¸¸.•´¯`•.♥.•´¯`•.¸¸.•. We live for this kinda sh*t man...It's just in the blood!!!


----------



## hnicustoms

.......SOME MORE OF MY RYDES...                 EAST COAST


----------



## HNIC's LADY

:quote:
•.¸¸.•´¯`•.♥.•´¯`•.¸¸.•.& my Babys Sick truck!!!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2010, 09:24 PM~16991192
> *This is how I check the bike forums, HELL YA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    NOW THAT'S REAL


----------



## HNIC's LADY

uffin: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 25 2010, 08:30 PM~17001850
> *HEY BRO DOES THAT CHEVY HAVE THE POLICE INTERCEPT MOTOR IN IT, I C IT HAS THE SPOT FOR THE SPOTLIGHT, THAS Y I ASK, THOSE COP MOTORS IN THOSE WERE NUTS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: U KNOW IT DOES.....  9C1....FLOW MASTERS....5.7..350 TURBO TRANNY/ POSI REAR :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 06:42 PM~17001975
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:       NOW THAT'S REAL
> *


•.¸¸.•´¯`•.♥.•´¯`•.¸¸.•.  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

...............MY LITTLE GIRL ''GIA'S'' O.G. BUGGY PEDAL CAR.........  REPIN HARD FOR THA EAST........... :biggrin: NOT NEAR BONE YET... :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

TTT FOR ALL THESE PICTURES EVERY PAGE IS PICTURE HEAVY FROM ONE TO 35 SO FAR, IMAGINE IF EVERY EAST COAST CAT WAS ON LAYITLOW SH*T WE'D BE ON PAGE 500 ALREADY








MY FEATHERED HOMIE SAYS THATS WHATS UP :0 :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 25 2010, 09:18 PM~17002385
> *TTT FOR ALL THESE PICTURES EVERY PAGE IS PICTURE HEAVY FROM ONE TO 35 SO FAR, IMAGINE IF EVERY EAST COAST CAT WAS ON LAYITLOW SH*T WE'D BE ON PAGE 500 ALREADY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FEATHERED HOMIE SAYS THATS WHATS UP :0  :roflmao:
> *


 .......I HEAR YA..... :wow: WHEN WE GO TO SHOWS WE HAVE TO SPREAD THE WORD...........LAYITLOW


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

...........H.N.I.C.    N.Y.C.   :wow: EAST COAST


----------



## hnicustoms

......DRASTIC'S CAKE... :biggrin: :wow: FROM THERE BBQ...EAST COAST


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17003649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......DRASTIC'S CAKE... :biggrin:  :wow: FROM THERE BBQ...EAST COAST
> *


hell yea 1 of a kind 4 sure


----------



## hnicustoms

.....MY 12 FOOT HOPPER...... :biggrin: COMP. STYLE  :wow: FROM BACK IN THE DAY............     I STILL HAVE IT  JUST TOOK IT APART FOR A QUICK FLAKE JOB.....  :biggrin:         EXPENSIVE HABITS...........H.N.I.C.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 11:19 PM~17003881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....MY 12 FOOT HOPPER......
> *


niiiiccccccce bro, bring that back to life quickly, just dont put a babyseat on that one :0 just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 25 2010, 11:22 PM~17003905
> *niiiiccccccce bro, bring that back to life quickly, just dont put a babyseat on that one :0 just kidding :biggrin:
> *


LOL........ :biggrin: NA NO BABY SEAT... :biggrin:  BUT SOME REAL NICE PAINT...ALL GOLD STOCK PARTS....WILL BE A RYDER....JUS REAL HEAVY... :biggrin: I NOW MOVED THA CRANK AROUND...IT DRAGS LOWER PIPE / BIG BIRD CAGE WILL BE MOVED SOME WERE BETTER IN THE FRAME.......LITTLE THINGS STILL  SOON THO :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: AND ONE MORE BATTERY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

I DONT HAVE NO VIDEO.... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: IT WAS BEFORE I KNEW HOW TO US A DIGITAL CAMRA....UM STUCK IN THE STONE AGE.... :roflmao: uffin: I WISH THO


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 11:49 PM~17004214
> *LOL........ :biggrin: NA NO BABY SEAT... :biggrin:   BUT SOME REAL NICE PAINT...ALL GOLD STOCK PARTS....WILL BE A RYDER....JUS REAL HEAVY... :biggrin: I NOW MOVED THA CRANK AROUND...IT DRAGS LOWER PIPE / BIG BIRD CAGE WILL BE MOVED SOME WERE BETTER IN THE FRAME.......LITTLE THINGS STILL  SOON THO :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin: AND ONE MORE BATTERY :biggrin:
> *


yea i bet that bitch gonna be hard to pedal, cant wait to see it though! my trike with all the accessories on it, then my daughter sitting in the love seat, I feel like I'm a damn mule pulling a fruit cart.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 25 2010, 11:57 PM~17004321
> *yea i bet that bitch gonna be hard to pedal, cant wait to see it though! my trike with all the accessories on it, then my daughter sitting in the love seat, I feel like I'm a damn mule pulling a fruit cart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YA THEM THINGS ARE HEAVY....THAT BIKE'S KOOL..  IT REMINDS ME OF 2 I HAD BACK IN THE DAY... :biggrin: UM GONA TRY TO FIND PIC'S REAL QUICK...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

thats the "Rolling Memorial Tribute Trike" I built that for my fallen comrades that were K.I.A. in Trash-can-istan in my convoy in 2008
May they rest in peace!!! They are gone but, not forgotten


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

heres a video of it, in its early stages!!!
at shows it plays tribute songs and the screen scrolls through pictures of our deployment


----------



## hnicustoms

.......THIS IS ME WITH THA BIKE WHEN IT WAS NEW.....REAL OLD PIC'S :wow: ..I SOLD THIS BIKE TO ONE OF MY BOYS...AND FEW YEARS LATER :wow: :wow: HIS INTEREST FELL OFF :uh: AND I COULDNT LET IT GO TO SHAME :angry:  :uh: SO I BOUGHT IT BACK... :biggrin: :thumbsup: NOW IT'S A NOTHER PROJECT I GOT :biggrin: :uh: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 26 2010, 12:10 AM~17004432
> *thats the "Rolling Memorial Tribute Trike" I built that for my fallen comrades that were K.I.A. in Trash-can-istan in my convoy in 2008
> May they rest in peace!!! They are gone but, not forgotten
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 26 2010, 12:14 AM~17004465
> *heres a video of it, in its early stages!!!
> at shows it plays tribute songs and the screen scrolls through pictures of our deployment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 11:19 PM~17003881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....MY 12 FOOT HOPPER...... :biggrin:
> *


if you change the rear wheels to 26" it will be a 15 foot hopper :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 26 2010, 12:28 AM~17004582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want your purple seat cover, is it available or still in use


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Mar 23 2010, 03:58 PM~16975107-->
> 
> 
> 
> *OOOOOHHH BOY: It's here, BLUE CRUSH*
> 
> You are the man John T., You packed that frame super good, got the package today, thanks again bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the curtains, towels and bed sheets too, that you used to wrap it with!!!! I can give my pad a home makeover too, Just hope the bed sheets arent used :0  :roflmao: for real, it took me an hour to unwrap it.
> 
> step 1:getting the parts out the box  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 2: unwrapping the fender and seat:  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 3: unwrapping the frame:   :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Finally out comes, Blue Crush:   :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 08:57 PM~17002143
> *•.¸¸.•´¯`•.♥.•´¯`•.¸¸.•. Omg that was intense, the suspense and everything.. :0 ..But that is a beautiful peice of worrkk.. :wow: ..cant wait to see more :biggrin:
> *


Yea I was like a child on christmas opening presents, mad intense, thanks, I'm with you, i cant wait to see more of it myself


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Stuff..... :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 26 2010, 06:23 AM~17005629
> *I'll measure it for ya Skreech
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
> 
> So check it out, SERVIN'EM is hitting the streets with the Carolina crew this coming April 3, 2010. This is a show of support so there's no trophies but the feeling you get afterwards...the honor of riding for a great group of riders that are missed dearly.
> 
> We will meet up at the resturant to eat some food and then hit the streets HARD with my homegirl Brandi filiming out the cop car we will be filming for "The Movement" all night :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone is welcome!!!! If you are close then come on up :biggrin:  DJ told me there's a car wash right across the street from the resturant so wash it off and let's ride
> 
> This is just a time for us to get together and have a good time, later we'll hit the hotel parking lot for some beers and kicking it time...look forward to it!!!
> 
> Thank you to NEW LIFE CC who will be hosting the event and taking us on the tour :biggrin:
> *


Big shout out to Patti Dukez w/ Servin'Em DVD's


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 26 2010, 01:58 PM~17009519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big shout out to Patti Dukez w/ Servin'Em DVD's
> *


X2


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 26 2010, 10:17 AM~17006711
> *if you change the rear wheels to 26" it will be a 15" hopper :0
> *


THAT WOULD BE FUNNY :biggrin: :biggrin: ANY THING FOR THAT XTRA INCH :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 26 2010, 10:21 AM~17006736
> *I want your purple seat cover, is it available or still in use
> *


I GOT U...  IM' ACTUALY SELLING THAT......BRAND NEW...I UST PUT IT IN THERE AS A MOCK U ..... :uh: BUT A CLEAN ONE  I GOT BRAND NEW SPARKLE PURPLE GRIPS...AND POWDER COATED PURP CHAIN...BRAND NEW.NEVER CUT YET...IT'S JUST UP THERE FOR MOCK UP   ALL MATCHES SO SICK......PERFECT


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 26 2010, 10:56 AM~17007009
> *Yea I was like a child on christmas opening presents, mad intense, thanks, I'm with you, i cant wait to see more of it myself
> *


    UM THE SAME WAY................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yea i have the same exact chain and grips already, i just need the seat if you interested bro. I cant find the cover i had on it anymore and dont wanna get one custom made and pay out the a$$ for it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:ugh: :wave:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 26 2010, 04:59 PM~17010887
> *yea i have the same exact chain and grips already, i just need the seat if you interested bro. I cant find the cover i had on it anymore and dont wanna get one custom made and pay out the a$$ for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man I miss my mini van. I had one just like that but was white.. hella confy, and had nice access to the bikes for the bike.. seats where easy to remove. not I got a safari them thing the seat is a biash to come off and is a bench seat.. so wheaaly heave..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 26 2010, 09:07 PM~17012016
> *man I miss my mini van. I had one just like that but was white.. hella confy, and had nice access to the bikes for the bike.. seats where easy to remove. not I got a safari them thing the seat is a biash to come off and is a bench seat.. so wheaaly heave..
> *


yea the vans aighht, i like the armrests everywhere and my 2200 watt b.a.m.f. (bad ass mother f%$^king) Power Accoustic amp w/ my 2 jbl 12's the best. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 26 2010, 06:59 PM~17010887
> *yea i have the same exact chain and grips already, i just need the seat if you interested bro. I cant find the cover i had on it anymore and dont wanna get one custom made and pay out the a$$ for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YA...I GOT U..   THROW SOME OFFERS :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

WAS GOOD SIC :biggrin: uffin: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 26 2010, 10:01 PM~17012514
> *YA...I GOT U..    THROW SOME OFFERS :wow:  :wow:
> *


pm sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

updates:
blue crush waiting on chrome plated cups from D Twist, Hell ya thanks for the super quick transaction D cant wait to put em on :biggrin: 








also waiting on the face parts from Spears Customs, double Hell ya and thanks Mike for all your help and cooperation.
No pictures for the face parts sorry :nono: eliminates all the copykats and bitters from stealing my shit :boink: Cads made by the one and only JUSDEEZ-ines, thanks again bro for the hook up :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 26 2010, 10:21 PM~17013844
> *updates:
> blue crush waiting on chrome plated cups from D Twist, Hell ya thanks for the super quick transaction D cant wait to put em on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also waiting on the face parts from Spears Customs, double Hell ya and thanks Mike for all your help and cooperation.
> No pictures for the face parts sorry :nono: eliminates copy kats and bitters
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2010, 12:21 AM~17013844
> *updates:
> blue crush waiting on chrome plated cups from D Twist, Hell ya thanks for the super quick transaction D cant wait to put em on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also waiting on the face parts from Spears Customs, double Hell ya and thanks Mike for all your help and cooperation.
> No pictures for the face parts sorry :nono: eliminates all the copykats and bitters from stealing my shit :boink: Cads made by the one and only JUSDEEZ-ines, thanks again bro for the hook up :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:   :wow:  LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE......GONA BE REAL SICK............ :wow:     KEEP SHIT COMIN IN.... :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE THE OTHER STUFF... :wow: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 27 2010, 12:49 AM~17014079
> *:wow:      :wow:   LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE......GONA BE REAL SICK............ :wow:         KEEP SHIT COMIN IN.... :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE THE OTHER STUFF... :wow:  :wow:
> *


slowly but surely


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Archive Video Found
Gotta represent once again, for one of the East Coast's Baddest Bike's Ever
Natural Born Killa


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 26 2010, 10:21 PM~17013844
> *updates:
> blue crush waiting on chrome plated cups from D Twist, Hell ya thanks for the super quick transaction D cant wait to put em on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also waiting on the face parts from Spears Customs, double Hell ya and thanks Mike for all your help and cooperation.
> No pictures for the face parts sorry :nono: eliminates all the copykats and bitters from stealing my shit :boink: Cads made by the one and only JUSDEEZ-ines, thanks again bro for the hook up :biggrin:
> *


wow..  keep us posted on your built..  maybe you should make ure own built topic fer your bikes


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2010, 01:44 AM~17014820
> *Archive Video Found
> Gotta represent once again, for one of the East Coast's Baddest Bike's Ever
> Natural Born Killa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT'S NOW IN CHICAGO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 26 2010, 11:21 PM~17013844
> *updates:
> blue crush waiting on chrome plated cups from D Twist, Hell ya thanks for the super quick transaction D cant wait to put em on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also waiting on the face parts from Spears Customs, double Hell ya and thanks Mike for all your help and cooperation.
> No pictures for the face parts sorry :nono: eliminates all the copykats and bitters from stealing my shit :boink: Cads made by the one and only JUSDEEZ-ines, thanks again bro for the hook up :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 27 2010, 04:36 AM~17014882
> *wow..   keep us posted on your built..   maybe you should make ure own built topic fer your bikes
> *


will do bro, I'm not gonna make a topic for the builds though, because all the other bikes are finished and might be up for sale in months to come. and Blue Crush I'm just gonna post on here as updates come through, so stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more East Coast Flavor:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Big up to Florida doing there thang- Past and Present


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more Florida rides


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2010, 12:44 AM~17014820
> *Archive Video Found
> Gotta represent once again, for one of the East Coast's Baddest Bike's Ever
> Natural Born Killa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where do you find all these cool videos? i looked high and low on you tube and never found cool lowrider bike videos.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 27 2010, 06:20 AM~17015422
> *IT'S NOW IN CHICAGO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no way he sold it to dzine?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2010, 06:26 PM~17019527
> *more East Coast Flavor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats west coast! :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave:


----------



## hnicustoms

NICE PIC'S............. :0 :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: WHAT UP EAST........... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: East Coast


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow: :wow: :wow: That's a real reeaalll reeeeaaalllll bad ass job!!! 
How it's made???


----------



## hnicustoms

......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 28 2010, 12:58 AM~17021183
> *thats west coast!  :biggrin:
> *


ooooopps my bad  cut n paste fail :thumbsdown:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 28 2010, 12:38 AM~17021045
> *where do you find all these cool videos? i looked high and low on you tube and never found cool lowrider bike videos.
> *


archives on lay it low topics, my folders and google brother.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 28 2010, 03:36 PM~17025754
> *ooooopps my bad  cut n paste fail :thumbsdown:
> *


LOL it's all good! Look out for a full article on that bike in our first issue!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 27 2010, 11:10 PM~17020342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bro, send sum this way, put me on your christmas card list :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 28 2010, 03:39 PM~17025775
> *archives on lay it low topics, my folders and google brother.
> *


Man I did all that and couldn't find anything LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 28 2010, 06:43 PM~17025807
> *LOL it's all good! Look out for a full article on that bike in our first issue!
> *


hell ya bro, subscribed months ago hno: first class priority shipping please :biggrin: i might just get another 1 and in-case one in a frame, bc you never know on 1st issues down the road


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 28 2010, 06:45 PM~17025813
> *Man I did all that and couldn't find anything LOL
> *


You busy finishing up the mag and I'm an unemployed combat vet, so i got more time to play online than you pm me shit you tryin to find and i'll c what i can dig up 4 you bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:wave: good morning east coast playas


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2010, 08:26 PM~17019527
> *more East Coast Flavor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nbk and faces of death  should I finish it


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2010, 02:44 AM~17014820
> *Archive Video Found
> Gotta represent once again, for one of the East Coast's Baddest Bike's Ever
> Natural Born Killa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you bro east coast was quiet last year in LV let's change that this year


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 03:06 AM~17030446
> *:wave: good morning east coast playas
> *



:wave:
You woke up early this morning :tongue:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 29 2010, 05:51 AM~17030886
> *nbk and faces of death    should I finish it
> *


hell yea bro, post up whatcha got, your guys shits nuts past and present love it all :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2010, 07:32 AM~17031096
> *:wave:
> You woke up early this morning :tongue:
> *


 had army sh*t to do at butt crack of dawn and stopped in to say hi :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow

Chosen Few Bike Club coming soon !!! I`ll get some pics after the first meeting...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Mar 29 2010, 09:32 AM~17031596
> *Chosen Few Bike Club coming soon !!!  I`ll get some pics after the first meeting...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 word PA get em


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2010, 10:26 PM~17019527
> *more East Coast Flavor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



some MD fam right there !!!


----------



## hnicustoms

SUP EAST COAST............... :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :worship: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms

.......THIS IS A SHOT OF MY BOY ED'S BIKE.......YO....ED IF UR SEEIN THIS HOMIE....HOP UR ASS ON LAYITLOW.........   :biggrin: GREAT FUCKIN SITE......


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 09:43 AM~17031667
> *SUP EAST COAST............... :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  :worship:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms

.....PEDALSCRAPERZ :biggrin: :biggrin: FOUND THIS ONE A FEW DAYS AGO :biggrin:  LIL COMP. :wow: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 11:35 AM~17032049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....PEDALSCRAPERZ :biggrin:  :biggrin: FOUND THIS ONE A FEW DAYS AGO :biggrin:   LIL COMP. :wow:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *



 Nice dragster


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:0 no competition though, they can be drift partners and race together :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 10:44 AM~17032118
> *:0 no competition though, they can be drift partners and race together :biggrin:
> *


NA...NEVER COMP  THING DOESNT EVEN RUN YET.....I FOUND IT IN THE GARBAGE :wow: NOW ILL DROP A HIGH POWER BATTERY.......AN SHEL' BE DRIFTING..... :wow: I DIDNT KNOW THAY MADE TOYOTA'S :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2010, 10:43 AM~17032109
> *  Nice dragster
> *


SHIT'S FUNNY RIGHT....  :biggrin:  UM GONA PAINT IT.........AND HOOK IT UP LIKE AN IMPORT :uh: :banghead: :loco: WHAT ELSE CAN I DO WITH IT....UM ON A HUNT FOR WHEELS......... :wow: THAT DONT STICK OUT :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just make sure its not a toyota recall vehicle, that have the sticky pedal defect on it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 01:04 PM~17032881
> *SHIT'S FUNNY  RIGHT....   :biggrin:   UM GONA PAINT IT.........AND HOOK IT UP LIKE AN IMPORT :uh:  :banghead:  :loco: WHAT ELSE CAN I DO WITH IT....UM ON A HUNT FOR WHEELS......... :wow: THAT DONT STICK OUT :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah that's cool, I don't have any ideas of what you can do different of a imported car   But I'm sure you'll find the right way to make it look nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 01:25 PM~17033053
> *just make sure that doesnt have the sticky pedal defect on it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: good one bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just clownin' :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## west_13

TTMFT


----------



## mr.casper

WAT UP HOMIE WELL I FINALLY BOUGHT ME 4 DOOR RIDE A1994 TOWNCAR SIGN SERIE...9900 MILES ALL ORIGINAL GREAT INTERIOR IMA NEED SOME PAINT N FIX A LIL DENT BUT ITS ALL GOOD IT WAS A ONE ONWER ONLY RIDE CHECK IT OUT N LMK WAT YA THINK!


















































MORE PICS LATER ON IMA TRY TO GET ME SOME ALL CHROME 13`S AND THEN WORK MY WAY UP! N I GOT DA PHONE THE CAME WITH IT TOO LOL


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow: low mileage car :thumbsup: I think you did the good move with that car!!! Looks clean and I love that vinyl roof


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2010, 07:38 PM~17038064
> *:wow: low mileage car :thumbsup: I think you did the good move with that car!!! Looks clean and I love that vinyl roof
> *


oh yeah homie thanks! the old owner is 94 year old!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 29 2010, 10:50 PM~17038245
> *oh yeah homie thanks! the owner is 94 year old!
> *




He probably said somtN like: When I'll be 94 years old, I'll sell my '94 town car, with 9900 miles and 4 doors  4 sho


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2010, 07:53 PM~17038277
> *He probably said somtN like: When I'll be 94 years old, I'll sell my '94 town car, with 9900 miles and 4 doors  4 sho
> *


maybe he did


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 29 2010, 10:56 PM~17038317
> *maybe he did
> *



What's your plans for this Linc?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17037991
> *WAT UP HOMIE WELL I FINALLY BOUGHT ME 4 DOOR RIDE A1994 TOWNCAR SIGN SERIE...9900 MILES ALL ORIGINAL GREAT INTERIOR IMA NEED SOME PAINT N FIX A LIL DENT BUT ITS ALL GOOD IT WAS A ONE ONWER ONLY RIDE CHECK IT OUT N LMK WAT YA THINK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS LATER ON IMA TRY TO GET ME SOME ALL CHROME 13`S AND THEN WORK MY WAY UP! N I GOT DA PHONE THE CAME WITH IT TOO LOL
> *


nice bro, smart move on the stinkin' lincoln!! plus gas will be allot cheaper than that big boat you had!!!!!!  instead of bodies in that trunk its gonna be bikes :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2010, 08:00 PM~17038384
> *What's your plans for this Linc?
> *


1st do a complete tune then get some all chromed spokes and next year juice it up 2 PUMPS 6 batteries n then paint or paint n then juice


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 08:05 PM~17038450
> *nice bro, smart move on the stinkin' lincoln!! plus gas will be allot cheaper than that big boat you had!!!!!!  instead of bodies in that trunk its gonna be bikes :0
> *


wat boat i have my burban n my lincoln


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

talking bout the burban, lincolns cheaper to fill the tank than the truck. did you sell that yet?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 08:13 PM~17038564
> *talking bout the burban, lincolns cheaper to fill the tank than the truck. did you sell that yet?
> *


im keeping it now! cheaper aint shit cheap in this WORLD anymore lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 29 2010, 11:10 PM~17038517
> *1st do a complete tune then get some all chromed spokes and next year juice it up 2 PUMPS 6 batteries n then paint or paint n then juice
> *



 Nice!! If you want my advice, put the juice on first


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2010, 08:20 PM~17038669
> * Nice!! If you want my advice, put the juice on first
> *


yeah i was thinking da same cuz if i paint the car n then juice it is gonna get fucked up somehow!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 29 2010, 11:21 PM~17038685
> *yeah i was thinking da same cuz if i paint the car n then juice it is gonna get fucked up somehow!
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

a little update for Blue Crush:








got a light green chain to match the light green striping throughout the paint, chain will have more to come soon :0


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 09:52 PM~17039961
> *a little update for Blue Crush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a light green chain to match the light green striping throughout the paint, chain will have more to come soon  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 11:52 PM~17039961
> *a little update for Blue Crush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a light green chain to match the light green striping throughout the paint, chain will have more to come soon  :0
> *


THAT'S GONA LOOK NICE............ :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 08:52 PM~17039961
> *a little update for Blue Crush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a light green chain to match the light green striping throughout the paint, chain will have more to come soon  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 30 2010, 12:02 AM~17040100
> *THAT'S GONA LOOK NICE............ :wow:
> *


you can picture it right, i can picture the whole thing built up already spinning on its turntable, glistening in the sunlight.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 30 2010, 12:05 AM~17040150
> *you can picture it right, i can picture the whole thing built up already spinning on its turntable, glistening in the sunlight.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: HELL YA..........   CANT WAIT TO SEE IT   :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

...........SOME UP DATES ON ''ALADDIN'' ...10'' TRIKE    REPIN'EAST COAST..........


----------



## hnicustoms

............SOME MORE OF MY ''ALADDIN'' 10'' TRIKE................


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 11:04 PM~17040799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............SOME MORE OF MY ''ALADDIN'' 10'' TRIKE................
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 30 2010, 01:06 AM~17040813
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN..........


----------



## SKReeCH

whats good everybody i finally got a fork for the 26". it a lil rusty but shoot it wont be for long. i dont have pics yet but i'll have them shortly.

also i was wondering if someone could make me an extended swing arm for a 26" frame. i want to put a bag or hydro system for the rear.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 30 2010, 01:59 AM~17040747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........SOME UP DATES ON ''ALADDIN''  ...10'' TRIKE      REPIN'EAST COAST..........
> *



:cheesy: Look great... good job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Mar 30 2010, 02:08 AM~17041198
> *whats good everybody i finally got a fork for the 26". it a lil rusty but shoot it wont be for long. i dont have pics yet but i'll have them shortly.
> 
> also i was wondering if someone could make me an extended swing arm for a 26" frame. i want to put a bag or hydro system for the rear.
> *


post pics or a drawing of what you looking to have made! there's a lot of talented people on this topic. I'm sure someone can hook it up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

another eastcoast show schedule, just released from dropjawmag


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 10:05 PM~17040150
> *you can picture it right, i can picture the whole thing built up already spinning on its turntable, glistening in the sunlight.
> *


✩✫✬✰ Sparkle HomeBoi ✰✭✬✫✩


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 30 2010, 05:57 PM~17046689
> *✩✫✬✰ Sparkle HomeBoi ✰✭✬✫✩
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic kustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 11:52 PM~17039961
> *a little update for Blue Crush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a light green chain to match the light green striping throughout the paint, chain will have more to come soon  :0
> *


gotta hardpress that chain and ditch that masterlink tho


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Mar 30 2010, 07:34 PM~17047536
> *gotta hardpress that chain and ditch that masterlink tho
> *


o yea bro thats just the begging to that chain it has way more to come, and i concur on the masterlink also.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 29 2010, 10:33 PM~17037991
> *WAT UP HOMIE WELL I FINALLY BOUGHT ME 4 DOOR RIDE A1994 TOWNCAR SIGN SERIE...9900 MILES ALL ORIGINAL GREAT INTERIOR IMA NEED SOME PAINT N FIX A LIL DENT BUT ITS ALL GOOD IT WAS A ONE ONWER ONLY RIDE CHECK IT OUT N LMK WAT YA THINK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS LATER ON IMA TRY TO GET ME SOME ALL CHROME 13`S AND THEN WORK MY WAY UP! N I GOT DA PHONE THE CAME WITH IT TOO LOL
> *


linc looks dope homie real clean


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Another show East Coasters


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

heres another one


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

i like the seat on this bike.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Mar 30 2010, 05:55 PM~17047739
> *linc looks dope homie real clean
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ripsta85

Who's going to Tampa ?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 31 2010, 07:43 PM~17058936
> *Who's going to Tampa ?
> *


We gonna try to get to Tampa, hopefully we can

pm sent bro


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 31 2010, 06:47 PM~17058972
> *We gonna try to get to Tampa, hopefully we can
> 
> pm sent bro
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 31 2010, 07:32 PM~17058814
> *uffin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

found more pics of the East Coast's Lil Bastard from the Bone Collector out of NY State














































Big props to Neal for putting it and holding it down


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

East Coast Representing at Vegas


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

East Coast representing at Vegas


----------



## hnicustoms

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 1 2010, 07:51 PM~17068964
> *East Coast representing at Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK BIKE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

East Coast representing at Vegas


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 1 2010, 06:54 PM~17068994
> *East Coast representing at Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

PEDALSCRAPERS......GLAD U GOT IT...........DOES IT MATCH GOOD :420: POST SOME PIC'S OF THE NEW SEAT ON :wow: :420:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2010, 09:19 PM~17070291
> *PEDALSCRAPERS......GLAD U GOT IT...........DOES IT MATCH GOOD :420: POST SOME PIC'S OF THE NEW SEAT ON  :wow:  :420:
> *


i will brother its in the trailer all disassembled, first show in two weeks i will take them all out again and get some updated pictures. Ohh and yea it matches fine bro. maybe I'll see you there??


----------



## goinlow

TTMT 

PedalScraperz holding it down for PA !!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 2 2010, 06:17 AM~17073900
> *TTMT
> 
> PedalScraperz holding it down for PA !!!
> *


 :wave: 

all raw faced parts almost done for blue crush hno:

next step is the wheels :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NOTORIOUS-ENEMY, ripsta85

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 2 2010, 10:17 AM~17074871
> *:wave:
> 
> all raw faced parts almost done for blue crush  hno:
> 
> next step is the wheels :0
> javascript:emoticon(':0')*


after the wheels is full Engraving :run:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

It's all about the Benjamin's baby (peep the old turntable stand)
just found this picture, figured I'd share it


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 2 2010, 10:15 PM~17080604
> *It's all about the Benjamin's baby (peep the old turntable stand)
> just found this picture, figured I'd share it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_GRIM

hey whats up bro? nice bikes.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 2 2010, 09:27 PM~17080738
> *hey whats up bro?  nice bikes.
> *


thanks for stopping in and checking us out and for the positive compliments


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 2 2010, 09:15 PM~17080604
> *It's all about the Benjamin's baby (peep the old turntable stand)
> just found this picture, figured I'd share it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     BAD ASSS...


----------



## Meeba

Damn I missed alot. Lost my interwebs and puter for a spell, but I'm back now.

Plus it gave me time to go to the cave and get some werk in on a new bike addition, one that I am putting together for the old lady. One thing for sure....it's gonna be chiney


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Apr 2 2010, 09:44 PM~17080937
> *Damn I missed alot. Lost my interwebs  and puter for a spell, but I'm back now.
> 
> Plus it gave me time to go to the cave and get some werk in on a new bike addition, one that I am putting together for the old lady. One thing for sure....it's gonna be chiney
> *


any pics for us meeba??? :biggrin:
-----------------------------------------------------
Mr. Holand, My ***** i knew you'd like big benji, matches your arm


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Tampa LRM show 2007


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 2 2010, 09:48 PM~17080978
> *any pics for us meeba??? :biggrin:
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Mr. Holand, My ***** i knew you'd like big benji, matches your arm
> *


 I will see what I can dig up for you quick. I have some on the phone, but everytime i try to upload...someone either 2 ways me or calls me......i get back at you in a bit with what i have. 

It is gonna be a street bike......no mods to the frame, just mods to some parts to make them fit or werk on the frame. getting a seat and grips custom made in leather. and using all recycled parts too (that is my thing i like to do)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

from page 1-42 fully loaded with pictures!!!!!!!
TTMFT


----------



## DrasticNYC

TTMFT!!
GREAT TOPIC!
Keep up all the great work... East Coast Represent!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 3 2010, 08:01 PM~17087043
> *TTMFT!!
> GREAT TOPIC!
> Keep up all the great work... East Coast Represent!
> *


 :yes:
:h5: 

T


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 3 2010, 07:23 PM~17086833
> *from page 1-42 fully loaded with pictures!!!!!!!
> TTMFT
> *


  it's just the beginning


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 3 2010, 07:05 PM~17087061
> * it's just the beginning
> *


need a little more help from everybody else on here though, I'm running out of pictures to post. :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 3 2010, 07:01 PM~17087043
> *TTMFT!!
> GREAT TOPIC!
> Keep up all the great work... East Coast Represent!
> *


Thanks for stopin' in bro, ya gotta come out with another bike, blow 'em all away again, with the Drastic flavor.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

All right East Coasters: 
PedaL ScraperZ now offers new upgrade for our rides, I will be making a thread for the kits for sale to the public shortly. Got an order in today of string neons. I installed them on my daughters r.c. car and KaotiK this afternoon. here's a few pictures, I have a video also. once I upload it to my you tube channel, I will post the video here for all ya to see the neons in action.

The fiber optic neon light strings are available in blue, green and pink. Each individual string has its own compact battery pack, that takes 1 AA battery. there's an activation switch on it with three positions. Constant on, strobe and off. I also have the ultra thin double sided 3m tape to attach the fiber optics virtually anywhere.
Perfect addition for your r.c. car, pedal car, bike or trike.

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Ok people here's the video of the lights in action. 
Staring the bloodline of PedaL ScraperZ lowrider bicycle club.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 3 2010, 06:37 PM~17087190
> *All right East Coasters:
> PedaL ScraperZ now offers new upgrade for our rides, I will be making a thread for the kits for sale to the public shortly. Got an order in today of string neons. I installed them on my daughters r.c. car and KaotiK this afternoon. here's a few pictures, I have a video also. once I upload it to my you tube channel, I will post the video here for all ya to see the neons in action.
> 
> The fiber optic neon light strings are available in blue, green and pink. Each individual string has its own compact battery pack, that takes 1 AA battery. there's an activation switch on it with three positions. Constant on, strobe and off. I also have the ultra thin double sided 3m tape to attach the fiber optics virtually anywhere.
> Perfect addition for your r.c. car, pedal car, bike or trike.
> 
> ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


how does it look when the lights are turnes on


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I just made its own topic for the neon lights: so all questions and comments guys direct them there. 

reynaldo I will post pics for you on there for your question you just asked to bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just posted a shit load of more pictures of the lights on the fiber optic topic :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more pictures of the new neons installed tonight on "sweethearts"


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and a video of it in action


----------



## west_13

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 3 2010, 11:50 PM~17089485
> *and a video of it in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  coo stuff


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 4 2010, 01:25 PM~17092530
> *HAPPY EASTER
> *


Back atcha bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Blue crush's secondary banana seat is getting made- thanks allot Henry's customs
the money order will be on its way first thing in the a.m. when the post office opens up.
It's going to be similar to the one in the picture but with a little extra added touch


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Tampa 2008 LRM show


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Tampa LRM show 2008


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 4 2010, 12:48 AM~17089469
> *more pictures of the new neons installed tonight on "sweethearts"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD...... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 4 2010, 01:25 PM~17092530
> *HAPPY EASTER
> *


U TOO HOMIE....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

hella nice looking bikes on the east coast :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

one of my favorite pictures of Pinnacle


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 5 2010, 11:57 AM~17099614
> *hella nice looking bikes on the east coast :wow:
> *


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 5 2010, 03:57 PM~17103440
> *one of my favorite pictures of Pinnacle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rims are fukin crazy were can I some like these I like the out side of the rim that makes it look real crazy like if it didn't have tires I want some like these


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Apr 5 2010, 06:58 PM~17104155
> *Rims are fukin crazy were can I some like these I like the out side of the rim that makes it look real crazy like if it didn't have tires I want some like these
> *


talk to just deez he will work with you on the design and make the cads for it!!! thats your first step my man


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 5 2010, 05:00 PM~17104171
> *talk to just deez he will work with you on the design and make the cads for it!!! thats your first step my man
> *


 who is just deez?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Apr 5 2010, 07:19 PM~17104406
> *who is just deez?
> *


screen name justdeez here on lay it low bro, hes the cad design master
i just brought his topic up to the top of the forum check it out and hit him up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

shitty backround but a nice picture of child's play


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

New York


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Drastic's Arttech- the best airbrush/muralist artist in NewYork!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 6 2010, 01:38 PM~17112263
> *Drastic's Arttech- the best airbrush/muralist artist in NewYork!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

I REMEMBER THOSE BIKES


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

show all this weekend on the boardwalk in VA Beach VA


----------



## 4pump_caddy

my bike...just picked it up today...got alot more plans for her...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 6 2010, 07:18 PM~17115666
> *my bike...just picked it up today...got alot more plans for her...
> *


post some pictures my man, welcome


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 6 2010, 07:19 PM~17115677
> *post some pictures my man,  welcome
> *


thanks man, its been awhile since Ive been on here...I posted the pics..hopefully you can see em


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:yes: can see them, nice what you plan on doing to it?


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 6 2010, 07:28 PM~17115745
> *:yes: can see them, nice what you plan on doing to it?
> *


I want to get some clear reflector mirrors, and fill in the frame...then repaint it the kandy blue...and also I want a blue/white seat for shows...and a single headlight


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 6 2010, 05:26 PM~17115731
> *thanks man, its been awhile since Ive been on here...I posted the pics..hopefully you can see em
> *


arent u da guy da rep ONDALOW md chapter?????


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 6 2010, 08:24 PM~17116221
> *arent u da guy da rep ONDALOW md chapter?????
> *



we lost connection with eachother...so..that was a wrap after that...and when I asked about it..I guess he didnt really want me apart of it...so..I dont really understand completely what happened


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 6 2010, 08:33 PM~17116302
> *we lost connection with eachother...so..that was a wrap after that...and when I asked about it..I guess he didnt really want me apart of it...so..I dont really understand completely what happened
> *


possible future 'PedaL ScraperZ' prospect :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 6 2010, 08:34 PM~17116316
> *possible future 'PedaL ScraperZ' prospect :biggrin:
> *


awww SNAP!..thats whats up  :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 5 2010, 09:53 PM~17107212
> *New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my favorite trikes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 7 2010, 01:06 AM~17119661
> *one of my favorite trikes
> *


yes i agree i have more pictures i will post later on


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

some shows for us to think about not sure if i posted these already, but here they are........................................


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Meeba

> New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...I was thinking of doing a frame like that....and now i see that it was already done, and nice job of it too. Simple yet elegaant. Well back to the cave and see what else I can think of.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...I was thinking of doing a frame like that....and now i see that it was already done, and nice job of it too. Simple yet elegaant. Well back to the cave and see what else I can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> that trike put the east coast on the map for lowrider bikes/trikes, that bikes around 10 years old give or take a few years. they had a article in lowrider bicycle magazine also, many many moons ago.!
> definately top notch still to this day
Click to expand...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Here's more of Re-occuring Nightmare NY's classic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Updated pictures of "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike"
newly added PedaL ScraperZ Air-drolix and A.C.U. Army uniform fabric covered fenders


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...I was thinking of doing a frame like that....and now i see that it was already done, and nice job of it too. Simple yet elegaant. Well back to the cave and see what else I can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> damn that bike is so smooth...I love how it all flows together nicely
Click to expand...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17126684
> *Updated pictures of "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike"
> newly added PedaL ScraperZ Air-drolix and A.C.U. Army uniform fabric covered fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here's a shitty video, but you'll get the point


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 7 2010, 08:01 PM~17126835
> *here's a shitty video, but you'll get the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love your bike man...Im certain our troops would love this bike..including my father  (He passed away last july was a US Marine)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

cool, i built this trike for two of my fallen comrades that were KIA in Trash-can-istan in the summer of 2008 in my convoy.
I myself am a soldier and this ride out of all of my creations means the most to me


----------



## 4pump_caddy

thankyou for all youve done homie ...I totally admire that, and Im sorry about your comrades also...and [email protected]"trash-can-istan" never heard that phrase before lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

no doubt thank you for the support


----------



## God's Son2

charlotte nc


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 7 2010, 08:24 PM~17127077
> *charlotte nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up playa welcome, any more pics?


----------



## 4pump_caddy

here's some more pics I took of my bike..sorry for some of the pics being too dark..my roommate was pressed on tryna find some lighting ...didnt work out as planned lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

cool, too much flippin' birdies though :dunno: wassup with that


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 7 2010, 08:31 PM~17127161
> *cool, too much flippin' birdies though :dunno: wassup with that
> *


lol, I have no clue....I'll reduce the birdies in upcoming pics I take lol


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 7 2010, 10:17 PM~17128610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that first bike is sick!!!, and the raiders bike looks like its gonna be badazz!...cant wait to see it finished homie


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 7 2010, 08:21 PM~17128657
> *that first bike is sick!!!, and the raiders bike looks like its gonna be badazz!...cant wait to see it finished homie
> *


thanks we gave the 1st bike away in a raffle 4 a good cause! 

i thouGht u was gonna REP WITH AZTEC SOULZ?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 7 2010, 10:17 PM~17128610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good casp. what you doing with your raiders bike?? re-do ?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 7 2010, 08:49 PM~17129070
> *looking good casp. what you doing with your raiders bike?? re-do ?
> *


thats an old pic!


----------



## Ant-Wan

tt MF t


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Updated pictures of "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike"
newly added PedaL ScraperZ Air-drolix and A.C.U. Army uniform fabric covered fenders







































































Built In Memory of:
Maj. Scott Allen Hagerty & Spc. Derek David Holland 
KIA 3 Jun 2008 Paktia Province- Zormat, Afghanistan 
Operation Enduring Freedom


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 7 2010, 10:24 PM~17128689
> *thanks we gave the 1st bike away in a raffle 4 a good cause!
> 
> i thouGht u was gonna REP WITH AZTEC SOULZ?
> *


no problem man...

Aztec Soulz kept giving me the run around...I told em I wanted to join last time I was at the Low-riders.com picnic (wasnt talking to the onda low guys anymore) and...never got in contact with me and Ive been on L-R.com for 8 years..so..that wasnt my fault lol


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 8 2010, 06:05 PM~17136730
> *Updated pictures of "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike"
> newly added PedaL ScraperZ Air-drolix and A.C.U. Army uniform fabric covered fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built In Memory of:
> Maj. Scott Allen Hagerty & Spc. Derek David Holland
> KIA 3 Jun 2008 Paktia Province- Zormat, Afghanistan
> Operation Enduring Freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bike is freakin awesome!....love the camo fenders too! **DETAIL**


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

the fenders and speaker box is covered in real army uniform fabric, went straight to the company that makes our uniforms and ordered a roll of the uncut fabric!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 8 2010, 07:40 PM~17137616
> *the fenders and speaker box is covered in real army uniform fabric, went straight to the company that makes our uniforms and ordered a roll of the uncut fabric!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


that's Lagit like hell :wow: WOOT WOOT!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 8 2010, 07:50 PM~17137705
> *that's Lagit like hell  :wow:  WOOT WOOT!
> *


 :yes: yes it is!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 1 2010, 01:12 AM~17062892
> *found more pics of the East Coast's Lil Bastard from the Bone Collector out of NY State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big props to Neal for putting it and holding it down
> *


hers another pic


----------



## 4pump_caddy

link on facebook also : College Park (University Of Maryland Car Show/Meet)










**its not just a tuner meet, all vehicles are able to come**
There needs to be some low lows showing up....kinda throw everyone off gaurd lmao


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 8 2010, 06:22 PM~17137991
> *link on facebook also : College Park (University Of Maryland Car Show/Meet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **its not just a tuner meet, all vehicles are able to come**
> There needs to be some low lows showing up....kinda throw everyone off gaurd lmao
> *


we were there last year this year we gonna be in NC WITH LOWYALTY CC FAMILIA!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 8 2010, 08:55 PM~17138183
> *we were there last year this year we gonna be in NC WITH LOWYALTY CC FAMILIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great pics man!!!...got anymore pics of the lo's that were there last year?...

hope yall enjoy NC and take plenty of pics too


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 8 2010, 07:03 PM~17138240
> *Great pics man!!!...got anymore pics of the lo's that were there last year?...
> 
> hope yall enjoy NC and take plenty of pics too
> *














































NOT MANY ONLY LIKE 3/4 LOW-LOWS N 6 BIKES!
BUT WE MADE A BIG IMPACT ONCE WE GOT THERE!


WE CRUISE PASSING ALL DA IMPORTS LOL


----------



## 4pump_caddy

I saw that Red impala coming down Route 1, and was like..."oh shit!" lmao...that car looked so clean going down route one in the sun while chillin on the trailer......ok ok let me stop drooling!....excelent pics man!...the bikes looked sick as usual ...

and the fact yall shut that joint down and represented for the lowriders...big props on that :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 8 2010, 07:16 PM~17138375
> *I saw that Red impala coming down Route 1, and was like..."oh shit!" lmao...that car looked so clean going down route one in the sun while chillin on the trailer......ok ok let me stop drooling!....excelent pics man!...the bikes looked sick as usual ...
> *


THANKS!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 8 2010, 09:20 PM~17138415
> *THANKS!
> *


no problem homie, hopefully since I posted the flyer some people will show up lol... :cheesy: ...if not, I'll represent all the low lows while Im there


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 8 2010, 09:29 PM~17138512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang :0 ...thats true


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 8 2010, 07:29 PM~17138512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 im there the 1st one was great this one is gonna be BETTER!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 8 2010, 09:32 PM~17138544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick design...and uh..can I have my 19 cents back? :cheesy: lol j/k


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, mr.casper, 4pump_caddy, lor1der
wassup everyone :wave:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 8 2010, 09:38 PM~17138616
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, mr.casper, 4pump_caddy, lor1der
> wassup everyone :wave:
> *


whats up Home skillet


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 8 2010, 07:38 PM~17138616
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, mr.casper, 4pump_caddy, lor1der
> wassup everyone :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ttt for east coast topic: we post it together and roll low together
one team, one lowrider movement


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2010, 08:05 PM~17147548
> *ttt for east coast topic: we post it together and roll low together
> one team, one lowrider movement
> *


whats up homie? :cheesy: ... ( was in a twilight zone for about an hour lmao)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

chillin


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2010, 08:18 PM~17147643
> *chillin
> *


 :biggrin: me too, Im debating on what type of steering wheel I wanna get :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

my suggestion is go with the same twist you have or get a faced one, mix matching a bunch of different parts doesnt work well


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2010, 08:28 PM~17147735
> *my suggestion is go with the same twist you have or get a faced one, mix matching a bunch of different parts doesnt work well
> *


most def, because the handle bars are actually triple twisted :0 , and everything else is flat twisted (once)

so Im thinking,just the flat twist steering wheel..to kinda break up the twists on the handle bars :uh: ...  (rightnow Im tightening up my spare tire...just filled it up with air a bit this morning before I clocked in for work :cheesy: )


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and the last few pictures I have, of the famous NY trike from Drastic Auto Club
Re-Occurring Nightmare


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2010, 08:52 PM~17147894
> *and the last few pictures I have, of the famous NY trike from Drastic Auto Club
> Re-Occurring Nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bike was well ahead of its time


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

lmfao


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

for ya Florida cats here's a show for ya


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 29 2010, 07:33 PM~17037991
> *WAT UP HOMIE WELL I FINALLY BOUGHT ME 4 DOOR RIDE A1994 TOWNCAR SIGN SERIE...9900 MILES ALL ORIGINAL GREAT INTERIOR IMA NEED SOME PAINT N FIX A LIL DENT BUT ITS ALL GOOD IT WAS A ONE ONWER ONLY RIDE CHECK IT OUT N LMK WAT YA THINK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS LATER ON IMA TRY TO GET ME SOME ALL CHROME 13`S AND THEN WORK MY WAY UP! N I GOT DA PHONE THE CAME WITH IT TOO LOL
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

tampa lrm show this weekend only a few bikes there


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more of tampa


----------



## 26jd

damn homie i just came from the show.it was awsome.it was my first one!i really liked it.i even had a conversasion with mr.capone-e and miss pinks.


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2010, 06:00 PM~17162072
> *Miami lrm show this weekend only a few bikes there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aye goodtimes was behind the 59.that ragal in the back has a sick ass paint job.but he didnt win nothing.idk why?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 11 2010, 07:02 PM~17162652
> *damn homie i just came from the show.it was awsome.it was my first one!i really liked it.i even had a conversasion with mr.capone-e and miss pinks.
> *


pics of ms pinkz?


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2010, 06:00 PM~17162072
> *Miami lrm show this weekend only a few bikes there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what it wasnt in miami??it was in tampa fairgrounds


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 11 2010, 09:02 PM~17162652
> *damn homie i just came from the show.it was awsome.it was my first one!i really liked it.i even had a conversasion with mr.capone-e and miss pinks.
> *


cool any pics of the bikes there post em up bro!!!!!


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 11 2010, 07:05 PM~17162682
> *pics of ms pinkz?
> *


http://i40.tinypic
i was mad scared :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 11 2010, 07:11 PM~17162753
> *http://i40.tinypic
> i was mad scared :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b][/quote]
> [img]http://i40.tinypic.com/24pcozd.jpg*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 11 2010, 09:05 PM~17162687
> *what it wasnt in miami??it was in tampa fairgrounds
> *


misprint my bad playa i fixed it


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 11 2010, 07:12 PM~17162766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 11 2010, 09:12 PM~17162766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up with her facial expression she look like she layin out a nasty fart w/ that smerk?????


----------



## 26jd

idk it was to loud to hear it i guess


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 11 2010, 09:33 PM~17163044
> *idk it was to loud to hear it i guess
> *


:roflmao: 
you have any more pics of the bikes bro, hit it up :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2010, 09:00 PM~17162072
> *tampa lrm show this weekend only a few bikes there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: Look like there were some great ride down there


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

that was it on the bikes though, wtf, i figured alot more would be out being that pinnacle and natural born killer no longer shows. the top winning spots were open and noone came out to claim it damn im kicking myself in the ass for not going coulda took a trophies home in 4 bike classes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Plane with Hydraulics :roflmao: MUST WATCH THIS


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 12:25 AM~17164533
> *that was it on the bikes though, wtf, i figured alot more would be out being that pinnacle and natural born killer no longer shows. the top winning spots were open and noone came out to claim it damn im kicking myself in the ass for not going coulda took a trophies home in 4 bike classes
> *


 :0 You really make the trip for the Tampa's show??? :wow: 

It's sucks that the big names wasn't there :thumbsdown: 
Just come and join us at SCRAPE BY THE LAKE on july 18th  niagara falls, canada :yes: Should be a badd ass show this year  ...like the 10 others before


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, jgooseh7, drasticbean, mr.casper

wassup everybody :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i was thinking bout going but then i heard bout this hopping plane and had to buy a ticket elsewhere :0 :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2010, 11:29 PM~17164572
> *Plane with Hydraulics  :roflmao:  MUST WATCH THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

better to try this flight bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 11 2010, 11:42 PM~17164704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> better to try this flight bro
> *


yea there ticket was way to expensive, hahaha, but na i was talking to darin earlier about scrape by the lake, im'a try to make it bro


----------



## jgooseh7

Hey does anyone now who won sweepstakes or any specialty awards in tampa this weekend??? let us know and i know there were more bikes then what was posted keep posting


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Apr 11 2010, 11:44 PM~17164736
> *Hey does anyone now who won sweepstakes or any specialty awards in tampa this weekend??? let us know and i know there were more bikes then what was posted keep posting
> *


I wish i could keep posting bro, thats all i got, I'm taking them from the tampa topic. everyone at the tampa show topic was saying the show was kinda beat :dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 12:44 AM~17164730
> *yea there ticket was way to expensive, hahaha, but na i was talking to darin earlier about scrape by the lake, im'a try to make it bro
> *




:biggrin: Hope so :cheesy: and bring a bike or two.... you need to use your trailer for something  just jkN


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 11 2010, 11:50 PM~17164791
> *:biggrin: Hope so :cheesy: and bring a bike or two.... you need to use your trailer for something    just jkN
> *


if i still have em all, I'll bring all 4 down, but not enter them all just exhibition, I highly doubt blue crush will be done though, maybe next year


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 12:56 AM~17164854
> *if i still have em all, I'll bring all 4 down, but not enter them all just exhibition, I highly doubt blue crush will be done though, maybe next year
> *



Take your time bro... but hope to see it in person one day :x:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 12 2010, 12:05 AM~17164923
> *Take your time bro... but hope to see it in person one day :x:
> *


yessir i hope to see it one day too, right now its a big paper weight on my table its killing me


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

a few more bikes that were at Tampa yesterday!!!!






















































A YO ODL NY the bike on the far left look familiar


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 06:27 PM~17170928
> *a few more bikes that were at Tampa yesterday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A YO ODL NY the bike on the far left look familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

any show results? who won?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 12 2010, 07:50 PM~17172210
> *any show results?  who won?
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, 26jd

26jd- you was there bro, you know who place and who won what????????

All i heard Danny was thet chain reaction from jersey took home 2 bike awards and his club loyalty won the hop contest


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 03:27 PM~17170928
> *a few more bikes that were at Tampa yesterday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A YO ODL NY the bike on the far left look familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the bike now belongs to lil puppet in lowrider connection car club.he won first in trike.and other that i dont remember.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 12 2010, 08:09 PM~17172429
> *the bike now belongs to lil puppet in lowrider connection car club.he won first in trike.and other that i dont remember.
> *


ut the green bike from odl didnt place in radical?????
you got any pics man post em up


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 06:05 PM~17172391
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, 26jd
> 
> 26jd- you was there bro, you know who place and who won what????????
> 
> All i heard Danny was thet chain reaction from jersey took home 2 bike awards and his club loyalty won the hop contest
> *


all i know is that the two radical bikes one 1st and second place in radical.i think.and for street lil puppets sister won first.and idk the rest cuz i didnt kno the names of the bikes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pics?????????


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 06:11 PM~17172438
> *ut the green bike from odl didnt place in radical?????
> you got any pics man post em up
> *


idk remember obout the green bike or the red fairlady that used to be from odl.i think he won something.


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2010, 11:29 PM~17164572
> *Plane with Hydraulics  :roflmao:  MUST WATCH THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Someone must have swiped the hydraulics from the plane to put in thier bomb and the pilot put some car hydros in the plane.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

a few more pics just popped up of the tampa show


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 06:14 PM~17172476
> *pics?????????
> *


ill post 2maro i dont got the usb right now


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 10:58 PM~17173751
> *a few more pics just popped up of the tampa show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




On bags?
Nice parts, big upp to the leafing or the white accents on the frame and fenders :thumbsup: Without them, the bike looks completely different and make the faced parts look perfect all together... my point!


----------



## hnicustoms

TTMFT..........FOR THA EAST COAST uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 13 2010, 12:01 AM~17174554
> *TTMFT..........FOR THA EAST COAST uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Tennesse show this past weekend


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 12 2010, 06:50 PM~17172210
> *any show results?  who won?
> *


I say Nobility took the top 2


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2010, 01:04 AM~17175297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Sikk frame


----------



## 26jd




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 13 2010, 07:13 AM~17176689
> *I  say Nobility took the top 2
> *


I agree


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 10:58 PM~17173751
> *a few more pics just popped up of the tampa show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: DAMMM THOSE ARE REAL SICK BIKE !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

LILPUPPET from LC is going to post all the pics and stuff of the show, when he gets home from work -just talked to him, stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

More Tampa pics compliments of chain Reaction, hopefully more to come


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

tampa continued: big up to-Chain Reaction


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: TT gd T for the E-Coast :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2010, 11:30 PM~17184997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Definately my favorite of the show..... I'm not a fanatic of radical bike, even if he frame is not... but DAMN, this one is baaaaaaad asssssss


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i cant get over those wheels TTT for Nobility B.C. and the Toyshop, speaking of the Toyshop: I might as well break the secret...................
I am proud and honored to announce that Two time LRM bike of the year Pinnacle owner, Mike Linville, is working with PedaL ScraperZ's Blue Crush and is designing and making the wheels for it as we speak.
I want to take this time to thank RIP's B.C., Natural Born Killer owner for the hook up and also, Mike for giving me the opportunity and assisting me with the build. Both of you, thanks for your expertise, knowledge and encouragement and one day hope to meet up with ya in the future !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AS ONE BIG TEAM, LETS BRING TOP HONORS BACK TO THE EAST
ONE LOVE- Frankie Bones


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## Ant-Wan

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ant-Wan, CHAIN REACTION


East coast From the top to bottom!!!! :wave: Sup Ed-E


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2010, 08:34 PM~17183498
> *tampa continued: big up to-Chain Reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no bullshit, the chick on the left is a friend of mine. i used to date her best friend.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 06:58 PM~17173751
> *a few more pics just popped up of the tampa show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE 3 ARE BAD AZZ


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 13 2010, 11:58 PM~17187322
> *no bullshit, the chick on the left is a friend of mine.  i used to date her best friend.
> *


YOU KNOW THE LAY IT LOW RULES HOMIE PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2010, 06:34 PM~17183498
> *tampa continued: big up to-Chain Reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY THANX U GUYS FOR POSTING UP ME BIKES!!!!! IT WAS A GOOD SHOW WIN OR LOSE IT WAS ASOME.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 14 2010, 06:43 AM~17187748
> *HEY THANX U GUYS FOR POSTING UP ME BIKES!!!!! IT WAS A GOOD SHOW WIN OR LOSE IT WAS ASOME.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem lil playa, you was taking to long to post up, so i just grabbed em from another topic and fowarded them to ours


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2010, 10:46 PM~17185252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant get over those wheels TTT for Nobility B.C. and the Toyshop, speaking of the Toyshop: I might as well break the secret...................
> I am proud and honored to announce that Two time LRM bike of the year Pinnacle owner, Mike Linville, is working with PedaL ScraperZ's Blue Crush and is designing and making the wheels for it as we speak.
> I want to take this time to thank RIP's B.C., Natural Born Killer owner for the hook up and also, Mike for giving me the opportunity and assisting me with the build. Both of you, thanks for your expertise, knowledge and encouragement and one day hope to meet up with ya in the future !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AS ONE BIG TEAM, LETS BRING TOP HONORS BACK TO THE EAST
> ONE LOVE- Frankie Bones
> *


NO COMMENTS YET FROM MY EAST COAST BROTHERS ON MY ANNOUNCEMENT??????


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2010, 06:57 AM~17188258
> *no problem lil playa, ou was taking to long to post up, so i just grabbed em from another topic and fowarded them to ours
> *


COOL MAN THANX BRO SO WZZ UP MAN WHAT'S NEW HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

same sh*t different toilet playa, just working on blue crush build up and getin ready for show season.


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2010, 07:11 AM~17188335
> *same sh*t different toilet playa, just working on blue crush build up and getin ready for show season.
> *


DAS WAZZ UP HOMIE......CAN WHAT TOO SEE :wow: BLUE CRUSH MAN??? :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

meeee too bro, me too


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

o look at me old bike mede it to the new Lowrider magazine.................. :biggrin:
:0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2010, 08:00 AM~17188277
> *NO COMMENTS YET FROM MY EAST COAST BROTHERS ON MY ANNOUNCEMENT??????
> *


  if anyone needs help hit me up...


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 14 2010, 08:02 AM~17188667
> *  if anyone needs help hit me up...
> *


yo that's a tru homeboy he will help any boduy thats wazz up homie!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

DAMN :0 :wow: :cheesy: 








WE JUST GOT BACK FROM TAMPA SHOW DA SHIT WAS CRAZY NICE :biggrin: :biggrin


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 14 2010, 01:22 PM~17190004
> *DAMN :0  :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE JUST GOT BACK FROM TAMPA SHOW DA SHIT WAS CRAZY NICE :biggrin:  :biggrin
> *



:nicoderm: Looks like it was a great show


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 14 2010, 04:27 AM~17187504
> *YOU KNOW THE LAY IT LOW RULES HOMIE PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


oh i got pics, just none that i can share. :biggrin: 

that chick and my ex went to highschool with linville.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0


> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 14 2010, 12:24 PM~17191647
> *oh i got pics, just none that i can share. :biggrin:
> 
> that chick and my ex went to highschool with linville.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD BROTHA


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 14 2010, 03:24 PM~17191647
> *oh i got pics, just none that i can share. :biggrin:
> 
> that chick and my ex went to highschool with linville.
> *


 :0 how bout some pm pics bro :biggrin: j/k.
they both bad as hell :boink:


----------



## jgooseh7

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 11:33 PM~17185044
> *Definately my favorite of the show.....  I'm not a fanatic of radical bike, even if he frame is not... but DAMN, this one is baaaaaaad asssssss
> *



Thank you that bike there be a best of show winner


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2010, 09:46 PM~17185252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant get over those wheels TTT for Nobility B.C. and the Toyshop, speaking of the Toyshop: I might as well break the secret...................
> I am proud and honored to announce that Two time LRM bike of the year Pinnacle owner, Mike Linville, is working with PedaL ScraperZ's Blue Crush and is designing and making the wheels for it as we speak.
> I want to take this time to thank RIP's B.C., Natural Born Killer owner for the hook up and also, Mike for giving me the opportunity and assisting me with the build. Both of you, thanks for your expertise, knowledge and encouragement and one day hope to meet up with ya in the future !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AS ONE BIG TEAM, LETS BRING TOP HONORS BACK TO THE EAST
> ONE LOVE- Frankie Bones
> *


good 2 know ure working with a good team for those rims !!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

I am officially pissed off!!!!...was taking off the continental kit to replace the screws that are on it...and the bolts on the frame for the conti, one of them came out fine..the other one litterally BROKE inside the little hole...! I was like WTF!...so now I will prolly end up getting all 4 new screws and bolts which is ok, at least I dont gotta worry bout shyt snappin in half!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Apr 14 2010, 06:54 PM~17193879
> *good 2 know ure working with a good team for those rims !!
> *


yessir good team with the bike as a whole bro:

-As it stands right now, Blue Crush's 'best of the best' build up team goes as follows;
Paint and Body: SA Rollerz
Cads and Designs: Justdeez
Faced parts: Spears Custom Cruisers
Twisted Parts: D-Twist
Wheels and Brake System: Toy Shop
Engraving and Plating: Eddie's
Upholstery: Henry's
Air Suspension Kit: PedaL ScraperZ
and more to come, if I missed anyone, I'm sorry. I did not do it intentionally.

Anyone else not mentioned, if you would like to be a part of this build or have some ideas for this build hit me up, I'd be more than willing to hear from you all.

Much love to everyone on Lay It Low that has backed PedaL ScraperZ and showed us love since day one!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Apr 14 2010, 05:34 PM~17192992
> *Thank you that bike there be a best of show winner
> *


whats up bro congrats on your win last weekend, bike is beautiful bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Also, congrats to Louis a.k.a. Notorious-Enemy on your new edition to the family bro. Hope all is well and the little man's safe happy and healthy.

Now you got an excuse to build another bike bro, hell yea, I got a set of training wheels waiting for it bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 14 2010, 07:11 PM~17193990
> *I am officially pissed off!!!!...was taking off the continental kit to replace the screws that are on it...and the bolts on the frame for the conti, one of them came out fine..the other one litterally BROKE inside the little hole...! I was like WTF!...so now I will prolly end up getting all 4 new screws and bolts which is ok, at least I dont gotta worry bout shyt snappin in half!
> *


somebody call the whamberlance i mean the Amber-lamps :0 
na just playing killer, thats not a big problem, easy fix  
you start the bodywork on that frame yet pimpin or what????
summers on its way, take it to the next level b.


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2010, 07:41 PM~17194272
> *somebody call the whamberlance i mean the Amber-lamps  :0
> na just playing killer, thats not a big problem, easy fix
> you start the bodywork on that frame yet pimpin or what????
> summers on its way, take it to the next level b.
> *


  whats up man, yeah its a simple fix..I did manage to pop out the piece of the screw that broke off on the frame...so that was good...Im still tryna pry off this screw thats on the actually continental part...because its tyte as a mother!...and its not budging...so Im playing with this thing rightnow tryna get the shyt off....man, I know I wanna fill this frame in badly!...but I need someone to do that shyt for me..because when it comes to welding and shyt...Im decent..but not a pro lmao... :uh: ..but anywho...I do wanna get it filled though..it would look a hell of alot better also :wow:  :cheesy:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

and did I mention these screws are all looking like they can snap at any second...?!?!?!? not a good look!!!...the screws on the frame and wheels are what Im worried about the most


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 14 2010, 08:01 PM~17194474
> *and did I mention these screws are all looking like they can snap at any second...?!?!?!? not a good look!!!...the screws on the frame and wheels are what Im worried about the most
> *


pm sent


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2010, 06:39 PM~17194235
> *Also, congrats to Louis a.k.a. Notorious-Enemy on your new edition to the family bro. Hope all is well and the little man's safe happy and healthy.
> 
> Now you got an excuse to build another bike bro, hell yea, I got a set of training wheels waiting for it bro
> *


Thanks frankie !fo sure there's gonna b anotha bike as soon as he starts standing up!

U Got a good team going on bro !


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and so do you bro- more spy pics for you comming soon!!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2010, 07:23 PM~17194671
> *and so do you bro- more spy pics for you comming soon!!!!
> *


Coo homie can't wait 2 c them !!ill sent u some also,


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

no doubt


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Apr 14 2010, 06:16 PM~17194613
> *Thanks frankie !fo sure there's gonna b anotha bike as soon as he starts standing up!
> 
> U Got a good team going on bro !
> *


congrats homie!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2010, 07:34 PM~17194190
> *yessir good team with the bike as a whole bro:
> 
> -As it stands right now, Blue Crush's 'best of the best' build up team goes as follows;
> Paint and Body: SA Rollerz
> Cads and Designs: Justdeez
> Faced parts: Spears Custom Cruisers
> Twisted Parts: D-Twist
> Wheels and Brake System: Toy Shop
> Engraving and Plating: Eddie's
> Upholstery: Henry's
> Air Suspension Kit: PedaL ScraperZ
> and more to come, if I missed anyone, I'm sorry. I did not do it intentionally.
> 
> Anyone else not mentioned, if you would like to be a part of this build or have some ideas for this build hit me up, I'd be more than willing to hear from you all.
> 
> Much love to everyone on Lay It Low that has backed PedaL ScraperZ and showed us love since day one!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to everyone on my side with this build


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2010, 08:19 PM~17196304
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: to everyone on my side with this build
> *


IS GONNA BE A SICK N CRAZY BULIT CANT WAIT...


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2010, 10:19 PM~17196304
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: to everyone on my side with this build
> *


THAS THA SHIT.....     :thumbsup: :wave: WUT UP PEDALSCRAPERS.............AND THA EAST COAST....   KILLIN EM' :wow:


----------



## undercover231322




----------



## undercover231322

the good old days


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Apr 14 2010, 11:25 PM~17197462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet bro -didnt know the sun shined like that at 2/3am in Florida either :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i know you guys have plenty more pics keep em comming bro, your guys bikes have always been some of the best


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hnicustoms Posted Yesterday, 10:57 PM
THAS THA SHIT.....WUT UP PEDALSCRAPERS.............AND THA EAST COAST....KILLIN EM'

mr.casper Posted Yesterday, 10:56 PM
IS GONNA BE A SICK N CRAZY BUILD CANT WAIT...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks to both ya, means allot, I appreciate ya support to the fullest, much love

I know all of you would like to see blue crush getting done as quick as I do, so sh*t if ya know anyone looking to buy a fully built up bike send em my way, i got 4 of them for sale; ya know what they look like!
The Quicker I sell those, the quicker I get more money to put into Blue Crush and get it to the next step.


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2010, 08:14 PM~17194600
> *pm sent
> *


  :cheesy: I responded to this all late lol...thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

last few pics of Tampa that popped up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 14 2010, 10:24 AM~17190022
> *:nicoderm: Looks like it was a great show
> *


HELL YAE HOMIE IT WAS A GOOD ASS SHOW!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this just in: if all goes as planned the wheels should be done by mid week next week and on the way soon after.

:run: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :run:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 15 2010, 05:33 PM~17204179
> *this just in: if all goes as planned the wheels should be done by mid week next week and on the way soon after.
> 
> :run:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :run:
> *


Got some all chrome hardware from the hardware store near my job...got home..knocked up the bike with chrome screws, locks and bolts on the rear end....gonna do all chrome screws and bolts all over the bike pretty soon to even it out..then move onto the body work sometime sooner or later


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 15 2010, 06:04 PM~17205696
> *Got some all chrome hardware from the hardware store near my job...got home..knocked up the bike with chrome screws, locks and bolts on the rear end....gonna do all chrome screws and bolts all over the bike pretty soon to even it out..then move onto the body work sometime sooner or later
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 15 2010, 08:05 PM~17205703
> *:uh:
> *



what?!?..I had to put the continental kit back on anyway..so I just got some chrome screws to do that...  

love you too Casper lolol :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 15 2010, 06:18 PM~17205834
> *what?!?..I had to put the continental kit back on anyway..so I just got some chrome screws to do that...
> 
> love you too Casper lolol :cheesy:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 15 2010, 08:27 PM~17205894
> *:guns:
> *


 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 15 2010, 01:21 AM~17198609
> *hnicustoms  Posted Yesterday, 10:57 PM
> THAS THA SHIT.....WUT UP PEDALSCRAPERS.............AND THA EAST COAST....KILLIN EM'
> 
> mr.casper  Posted Yesterday, 10:56 PM
> IS GONNA BE A SICK N CRAZY BUILD CANT WAIT...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanks to both ya, means allot, I appreciate ya support to the fullest, much love
> 
> I know all of you would like to see blue crush getting done as quick as I do, so sh*t if ya know anyone looking to buy a fully built up bike send em my way, i got 4 of them  for sale; ya know what they look like!
> The Quicker I sell those, the quicker I get more money to put into Blue Crush and get it to the next step.
> *


I GOT U COVERED   ILL SEND THEM UR WAY...    GOOD LUCK WITH THA SALE'S HOMIE      I WANT TO SEE BLUE CRUSH DONE PROBLY JUS AS BAD AS U :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 15 2010, 09:12 PM~17206374
> *I GOT U COVERED    ILL SEND THEM UR WAY...      GOOD LUCK WITH THA SALE'S HOMIE          I WANT TO SEE BLUE CRUSH DONE PROBLY JUS AS BAD AS U :biggrin:
> *


cool, thanks bro, right now blue crush is on the fast track, but its build up is gonna slow down very soon, allready 4 g's into it, in less than two months bro, I'm really looking to sell the other bikes to put the rest into it, until then the builds gonna be pretty much on hold unless i hit the lottery or something


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

AHHHHHHHH SH*T BLUE CRUSH got it's Show Chromed DTWIST cups today!!!!!























































and some more DTWIST pieces also!!!!



















Parts are starting to roll in on a daily basis. 
:boink: hno:


Thanks bro, that stuff got here fast was a surprise when i opened the door. 

I was like :0 opened the box and was like  :wow: :run: then i told my bride lets go :boink: and now I'm like :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 15 2010, 10:05 PM~17206998
> *cool, thanks bro, right now blue crush is on the fast track, but its build up is gonna slow down very soon, allready 4 g's into it, in less than two months bro, I'm really looking to sell the other bikes to put the rest into it, until then the builds gonna be pretty much on hold unless i hit the lottery or something
> *


 :cheesy: that frame is sick as hell man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I love the pop out patterns... :wow:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Apr 14 2010, 08:53 PM~17195846-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrats homie!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 16 2010, 09:42 PM~17217147
> *AHHHHHHHH SH*T BLUE CRUSH got it's Show Chromed DTWIST cups today!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some more DTWIST pieces also!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts are starting to roll in on a daily basis.
> :boink:  hno:
> Thanks bro, that stuff got here fast was a surprise when i opened the door.
> 
> I was like :0 opened the box and was like   :wow:  :run: then i told my bride lets go :boink: and now I'm like  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Apr 15 2010, 12:25 AM~17197462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: 
GREAT BIKE LOOK SUPER SICK !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Apr 14 2010, 11:25 PM~17197462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 16 2010, 07:42 PM~17217147
> *AHHHHHHHH SH*T BLUE CRUSH got it's Show Chromed DTWIST cups today!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some more DTWIST pieces also!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts are starting to roll in on a daily basis.
> :boink:  hno:
> Thanks bro, that stuff got here fast was a surprise when i opened the door.
> 
> I was like :0 opened the box and was like   :wow:  :run: then i told my bride lets go :boink: and now I'm like  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 10:57 PM~17224046
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *




:wow: x485


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

thanks again for everybody's positive comments


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2010, 06:34 PM~17183498
> *tampa continued: big up to-Chain Reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the red bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 15 2010, 10:05 PM~17206998
> *cool, thanks bro, right now blue crush is on the fast track, but its build up is gonna slow down very soon, allready 4 g's into it, in less than two months bro, I'm really looking to sell the other bikes to put the rest into it, until then the builds gonna be pretty much on hold unless i hit the lottery or something
> *


I FEEL YA........ :biggrin:  SLOWLY BUT SURELY


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 16 2010, 10:42 PM~17217147
> *AHHHHHHHH SH*T BLUE CRUSH got it's Show Chromed DTWIST cups today!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some more DTWIST pieces also!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts are starting to roll in on a daily basis.
> :boink:  hno:
> Thanks bro, that stuff got here fast was a surprise when i opened the door.
> 
> I was like :0 opened the box and was like   :wow:  :run: then i told my bride lets go :boink: and now I'm like  :biggrin:
> *


..........SICK...COMIN ALONG    REAL NICE


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Apr 14 2010, 11:25 PM~17197462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE..............


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:werd:


----------



## Ant-Wan

uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mr.casper

finally out of the garage lol
ima be redoing some bikes!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice casper


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

roll call: anyone going this saturday????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 19 2010, 08:15 PM~17240229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally out of the garage lol
> ima be redoing some bikes!
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 19 2010, 07:15 PM~17240229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally out of the garage lol
> ima be redoing some bikes!
> *


LOOKIN REAL GOOD........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Good Morning my East Coast Playas


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 06:49 AM~17256994
> *Good Morning my East Coast Playas
> *


HEY WAZZ UP HOMIE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 21 2010, 10:03 AM~17257426
> *HEY WAZZ UP HOMIE!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


was talking to one of your lc members, lu daddy- last night on the phone 4 a while


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SO IT WAS A NICE DAY TODAY AND I BROKE OUT BLUE CRUSH FOR A NICE WAX AND SHINE: THE PAINT IS NOW JUST AS SPARKLING AS THE CHROME DTWIST CUPS :0 
HERE WE GO PLAYAS........................................


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 12:13 PM~17259604
> *SO IT WAS A NICE DAY TODAY AND I BROKE OUT BLUE CRUSH FOR A NICE WAX AND SHINE: THE PAINT IS NOW JUST AS SPARKLING AS THE CHROME DTWIST CUPS :0
> HERE WE GO PLAYAS........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats a baddass frame...it looks sicc homie


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 02:13 PM~17259604
> *SO IT WAS A NICE DAY TODAY AND I BROKE OUT BLUE CRUSH FOR A NICE WAX AND SHINE: THE PAINT IS NOW JUST AS SPARKLING AS THE CHROME DTWIST CUPS :0
> HERE WE GO PLAYAS........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW HOMIE.............LOOKS SICK.... :wow: :wow:     NICE DAY TO BRING HER OUT....  WHATS THA NEXT STEPS ON IT :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

snapper, hnic, thanks for the compliments fellas

next step bro;
-well the one of a kind wheels are being made right now by Mike Linville. (2x time bike of the year owner, Pinnacle) 
-90% of all the faced parts are being cut right now by Mike Spears.
-Just came up with some new faced parts with my man JUSTDEEZ for some off the wall one of a kind shit, which is in its final design stages as we speak, then that will go off to the cutter, my man Spears. 
and alot more that I'll save to tell all ya'll later down the road!!!!!!
gotta get these stages finished first, but so far she's moving along smoothly!!!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 12:41 PM~17259842
> *snapper, hnic, thanks for the compliments fellas
> 
> next step bro;
> -well the one of a kind wheels are being made right now by Mike Linville. (2x time bike of the year owner, Pinnacle)
> -90% of all the faced parts are being cut right now by .Mike Spears
> -Just came up with some new faced parts with my man JUSTDEEZ for some off the wall one of a kind shit, which is in its final design stages as we speak, then that will go off to the cutter, my man Spears.
> and alot more that I'll save to tell all ya'll later down the road!!!!!!
> gotta get these stages finished first, but so far she's moving along smoothly!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 21 2010, 02:47 PM~17259907
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea bro and many more great names on the list of Blue Crush


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here they are again


> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2010, 07:34 PM~17194190
> *yessir good team with the bike as a whole bro:
> 
> -As it stands right now, Blue Crush's 'best of the best' build up team goes as follows;
> Paint and Body: SA Rollerz
> Cads and Designs: Justdeez
> Faced parts: Spears Custom Cruisers
> Twisted Parts: D-Twist
> Wheels and Brake System: Toy Shop
> Engraving and Plating: Eddie's
> Upholstery: Henry's
> Air Suspension Kit: PedaL ScraperZ
> and more to come, if I missed anyone, I'm sorry. I did not do it intentionally.
> 
> Anyone else not mentioned, if you would like to be a part of this build or have some ideas for this build hit me up, I'd be more than willing to hear from you all.
> 
> Much love to everyone on Lay It Low that has backed PedaL ScraperZ and showed us love since day one!
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ohh forgot to mention my custom mirror/velour secondary seat is on its way from Henry's


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this one is definitely a right click, save; then screen saver shot at least that's what i did :biggrin:


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 02:43 PM~17261197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is definitely a right click, save; then screen saver shot at least that's what i did  :biggrin:
> *


 damns im hating
this shit is fukin sexy


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Apr 21 2010, 05:13 PM~17261457
> *damns im hating
> this shit is fukin sexy
> *


thanks kido, she's got nice curves!!!


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 03:17 PM~17261483
> *thanks kido, she's got nice curves!!!
> *


 yup


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

wiat till i get her all dressed up and take her out


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 03:23 PM~17261532
> *wiat till i get her all dressed up and take her out
> *


 i wanna see the rims


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Apr 21 2010, 05:27 PM~17261562
> *i wanna see the rims
> *


so does alot of other people :biggrin: you'll see them eventually
I want to see them too


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 07:53 PM~17253179
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD........
> *


thanks!


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 12:13 PM~17259604
> *SO IT WAS A NICE DAY TODAY AND I BROKE OUT BLUE CRUSH FOR A NICE WAX AND SHINE: THE PAINT IS NOW JUST AS SPARKLING AS THE CHROME DTWIST CUPS :0
> HERE WE GO PLAYAS........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 DAMM SHE LO0K'S KLEAN WISH
I HAD HER..NICE TO SEE A NEW PIC.. :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 05:29 PM~17261582
> *so does alot of other people  :biggrin: you'll see them eventually
> I want to see them too
> *


DO U HAVE THEM YET???? :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 06:40 PM~17262319
> *DO U HAVE THEM YET???? :wow:
> *


the rims, no not yet. by the end of this week they will be on the way to me hno: 
i do have pictures already though and they look f-in great


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Apr 21 2010, 01:13 PM~17259604-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO IT WAS A NICE DAY TODAY AND I BROKE OUT BLUE CRUSH FOR A NICE WAX AND SHINE: THE PAINT IS NOW JUST AS SPARKLING AS THE CHROME DTWIST CUPS :0
> HERE WE GO PLAYAS........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 01:41 PM~17259842
> *snapper, hnic, thanks for the compliments fellas
> 
> next step bro;
> -well the one of a kind wheels are being made right now by Mike Linville. (2x time bike of the year owner, Pinnacle)
> -90% of all the faced parts are being cut right now by Mike Spears.
> -Just came up with some new faced parts with my man JUSTDEEZ for some off the wall one of a kind shit, which is in its final design stages as we speak, then that will go off to the cutter, my man Spears.
> and alot more that I'll save to tell all ya'll later down the road!!!!!!
> gotta get these stages finished first, but so far she's moving along smoothly!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 04:29 PM~17261582
> *so does alot of other people  :biggrin: you'll see them eventually
> I want to see them too
> *


there sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

should i show a sneak peak of the wheels???? :nosad: :yes: :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

seen em!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 21 2010, 07:20 PM~17262637
> *seen em!
> *


 I know bro, they tight thanks to you and your master designs


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 07:26 PM~17262690
> * I know bro, they tight thanks to you and your master designs
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 05:04 PM~17262497
> *should i show a sneak peak of the wheels???? :nosad:  :yes:  :dunno:
> *


we all going to see them later might aswell show them now :biggrin:


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 05:04 PM~17262497
> *should i show a sneak peak of the wheels???? :nosad:  :yes:  :dunno:
> *


 yes i really want to see them


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

alright here they :



































ARE'nt ahahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

heres a couple more pictures


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 06:44 PM~17262344
> *the rims, no not yet. by the end of this week they will be on the way to me hno:
> i do have pictures already though and they look f-in great
> *


 :wow: ............................. :wow: .............................. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 07:41 PM~17262870
> *alright here they :
> ARE'nt ahahahahahaha :roflmao:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

GOOD MORNING...............EAST :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats happenin' maybe some spy pics of the wheels today, we'll see


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 10:13 AM~17269283
> *whats happenin' maybe some spy pics of the wheels today, we'll see
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

..............WHAT UP EAST COAST.....   ''ALADDIN'' TRIKE.....COMIN FROM H.N.I.C. .......AND EXPENSIVE HABITS...LOWRIDER FAMILY.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 22 2010, 04:18 PM~17272542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............WHAT UP EAST COAST.....    ''ALADDIN'' TRIKE.....COMIN FROM  H.N.I.C.  .......AND  EXPENSIVE HABITS...LOWRIDER FAMILY.
> *


that little sucker is coming out sick bro, those forks gonna look fly on it 2


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 04:20 PM~17272570
> *that little sucker is coming out sick bro, those forks gonna look fly on it 2
> *


THANX HOMIE.....I WAS STOKED TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin:  SO NOW TOMORROW......IS MOCK-UP      WITH SPRING;FORK-TUBE;DOWN CROWN;SPRING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 22 2010, 04:56 PM~17272911
> *THANX HOMIE.....I WAS STOKED TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:   SO NOW TOMORROW......IS MOCK-UP          WITH SPRING;FORK-TUBE;DOWN CROWN;SPRING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice be sure to bless us with the pictures bro


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 05:07 PM~17273018
> *nice be sure to bless us with the pictures bro
> *


I GOTCHA.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

alright everybody let me get your honest opinion:
I'm thinking about switching tires for The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike, gimme a yes or a no?? I'm undecided if i want to change then or not, whatcha think??
THESE TIRES








COMPARED TO THE ALL WHITE TIRES








ohh and yes the new tires will be on the candy red spokes if i use them


----------



## lesstime

sure


----------



## Meeba

those tires look like they were meant for the tribute bike.

Blue Crush is coming out nice.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 04:58 PM~17274579
> *alright everybody let me get your honest opinion:
> I'm thinking about switching tires for The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike, gimme a yes or a no?? I'm undecided if i want to change then or not, whatcha think??
> THESE TIRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMPARED TO THE ALL WHITE TIRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh and yes the new tires will be on the candy red spokes if i use them
> *


hell yes bro! those will look bad ass!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 04:04 PM~17262497
> *should i show a sneak peak of the wheels???? :nosad:  :yes:  :dunno:
> *


do it yo! you'll get some great feedback! these guys will go crazy over those rims!!!!!!!!!!! me too!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

i say hell to the yes. do it ... it will trip everyone out .... u know what homie u should get red n white n blue neons under your fenders put each color under each fender that would be badass when they see that at night they know it you rollin threw lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 22 2010, 08:34 PM~17276671
> *i say hell to the yes. do it ... it will trip everyone out .... u know what homie u should get red n white n blue neons under your fenders  put each color under each fender that would be badass  when they see that at night they know it you rollin threw lol
> *


thats a great idea!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

thats what up to all ya, thanks i just found out those tires were only made for 26 inch wheels though,  :tears: so bet, ima be calling the manufacturer tomorrow until i get someone to answer and hopefully i can work something out to have them make me a special order for 20 inch tires :x: wish me luck gentlemen
if not i might get these ones but the camo pattern colors are slightly different, so I'm really hoping i can work out a deal on the red, white and blue ones


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 22 2010, 11:34 PM~17276671
> *i say hell to the yes. do it ... it will trip everyone out .... u know what homie u should get red n white n blue neons under your fenders  put each color under each fender that would be badass  when they see that at night they know it you rollin threw lol
> *


i like that idea my man and considering i have neons allready i might work something out like that, good input lil playa, thanks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 09:47 PM~17277330
> *thats what up to all ya, thanks i just found out those tires were only made for 26 inch wheels though,    :tears:  so bet, ima be calling the manufacturer tomorrow until i get someone to answer and hopefully i can work something out to have them make me a special order for 20 inch tires :x: wish me luck gentlemen
> if not i might get these ones but the camo pattern colors are slightly different, so I'm really hoping i can work out a deal on the red, white and blue ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah i wouldnt go with those ones cause the patterns are different, the red white and blue ones are better jmo


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 10:50 PM~17277355
> *i like that idea my man and considering i have neons allready i might work something out like that, good input lil playa, thanks
> *


anytime homie jus speaking my mind lol im actually doin the same putting neons under my molded fenders when i take it to shows everyone gonna b like what that glowing lol very rare anyone does it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 23 2010, 12:52 AM~17277366
> *yeah i wouldnt go with those ones cause the patterns are different, the red white and blue ones are better jmo
> *


i feel you bro, wish me luck with the r,w,b tires


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 23 2010, 12:54 AM~17277384
> *anytime homie jus speaking my mind lol im actually doin the same putting neons under my molded fenders  when i take it to shows everyone gonna b like what that glowing lol very rare anyone does it
> *


idk if you checked out my fiber optic neon topic, but that might be a good idea for you if the colors match


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 09:54 PM~17277389
> *i feel you bro, wish me luck with the r,w,b tires
> *


good luck!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just ordered the clubs new designed business cards: 
pretty happy with the turn out, allot more classier than the last ones we had made
here's the first kind we had made, kinda blurry, thats best i could do









and here's our new and improved cards









whatcha think


----------



## cone_weezy

i will check it out .... i stay in houston this guy specialize neon n led light on ninja bike like them show bikes. he going to hook me up. on my fenders. my shit gonna b bright considering my paint job is flakeout with the green neon i know it will b badass


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 23 2010, 01:03 AM~17277450
> *i will check it out .... i stay in houston this guy specialize neon n led light on ninja bike like them show bikes. he going to hook me up. on my fenders. my shit gonna b bright considering my paint job is flakeout with the green neon i know it will b badass
> *


nice playa, dont forget to post it up my man, ill be waiting


----------



## cone_weezy

will do


----------



## cone_weezy

i seen ur topic. man i remeber those neon string i use to have those on my nissian lol.. who did the frame work on ur bike n murals on the blue one looks really good i bet that heart shape frame was hard to do


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

alright for all you waiting ima just show you a piece of it

a teaser of the design for Blue Crush wheel w/ the trim
so here it is








more to come later on :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 10:17 PM~17277558
> *alright for all you waiting ima just show you a piece of it
> 
> a teaser of the design for Blue Crush wheel w/ the trim
> so here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come later on :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 23 2010, 01:16 AM~17277550
> *i seen ur topic. man i remeber those  neon string i use to have those on my nissian lol.. who did the frame work on ur bike n murals on the blue one looks really good i bet that heart shape frame was hard to do
> *


green one 'Child's Play' was me and my boy painted yrs ago, blue skull one 'KaotiK' i got from lil homie west13, traded him an airkit for it and the heart one 'Sweetheart' was all done by me from beginning to end and yea bro the body work was a bitch to make it nice and smooth. I built that one for my daughter she almost 2, so she starting young
Blue crush was done by SA Rollerz


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 11:27 PM~17277657
> *green one 'Child's Play' was me and my boy painted yrs ago, blue skull one 'KaotiK' i got from lil homie west13, traded him an airkit for it and the heart one 'Sweetheart' was all done by me from beginning to end and yea bro the body work was a bitch to make it nice and smooth. I built that one for my daughter she almost 2, so she starting young
> Blue crush was done by SA Rollerz
> *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 05:58 PM~17274579
> *alright everybody let me get your honest opinion:
> I'm thinking about switching tires for The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike, gimme a yes or a no?? I'm undecided if i want to change then or not, whatcha think??
> THESE TIRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMPARED TO THE ALL WHITE TIRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh and yes the new tires will be on the candy red spokes if i use them
> *


I WOULD GO WITH THESE THESE WILL
LO0K FUKIN AWESOME ON THE TRIBUTE TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

me and the family are gearing up and getting ready to make the trip to Reading, PA. We getting a hotel there so we can have a early start for the show tomorrow. Hope to see some of ya there. I'll take pictures for those of you that cant make it.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 23 2010, 09:42 AM~17280052
> *me and the family are gearing up and getting ready to make the trip to Reading, PA. We getting a hotel there so we can have a early start for the show tomorrow. Hope to see some of ya there. I'll take pictures for those of you that cant make it.
> *


TAKE LOTS OF PICS BIG HOMIE1


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 23 2010, 08:41 PM~17284410
> *TAKE LOTS OF PICS BIG HOMIE1
> *


word up bro no doubt im at the hotel right now on wifi getting lit up with my beautiful bride, bout to put the lil one to bed. hope we wake up in time for the entry cut off tomorow, I got all yall on pictures of the show though


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 23 2010, 09:29 PM~17284775
> *word up bro no doubt im at the hotel right now on wifi getting lit up with my beautiful bride, bout to put the lil one to bed. hope we wake up in time for the entry cut off tomorow, I got all yall on pictures of the show though
> *


 :cheesy: cant wait to see the pics :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

here's a couple pics of me and my roommate's ride up to University of maryland acouple weeks ago.









thats my mountain bike..I just got through cleaning both bikes before I took this pic (good times) damn mountain bike irritates me alittle though...like it cant HELP but to collect dirt lmao even if its not in mud or anything...ugh! anyway.









we stopped infront of the cafeteria to get some sodas and I was chillin in the background hollain at the college girls.


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 23 2010, 02:25 AM~17277889
> *I WOULD GO WITH THESE THESE WILL
> LO0K FUKIN AWESOME ON THE TRIBUTE TRIKE :biggrin:
> *


I agree with west!...these will definetely help complete the theme of the bike!... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## cone_weezy

say homie i seen those d twist parts u got looks very clean it about the details  is that the blue crush frame u were talking about ?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 24 2010, 08:14 PM~17290904
> *say homie i seen those d twist parts u got looks very clean it about the details  is that the blue crush frame u were talking about ?
> *


 :yes: thanks playa


----------



## cone_weezy

cool! i might jus order me a set too for my project


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just got back from the show, mostly imports and racers PedaL ScraperZ was the only bikes in attendance, but we shut it down and a a couple of low lows. All in all it was a good event

a few old ass cars at the hotel we stayed at and the PedaL ScraperZ trailer



























No smoking in room 420??? i shit you not that was our room, i thought it was funny that in room 420 you couldnt spark it up










Heres some show pics as promised
Child's Play








The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike








Sweethearts








KaotiK








Kiddin' Around








and the PedaL ScraperZ line up





















































more to come


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 16 2010, 10:42 PM~17217147
> *AHHHHHHHH SH*T BLUE CRUSH got it's Show Chromed DTWIST cups today!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some more DTWIST pieces also!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts are starting to roll in on a daily basis.
> :boink:  hno:
> Thanks bro, that stuff got here fast was a surprise when i opened the door.
> 
> I was like :0 opened the box and was like   :wow:  :run: then i told my bride lets go :boink: and now I'm like  :biggrin:
> *


thats some detail right there


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

thats all im posting hope ya enjoy the pics


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 24 2010, 08:14 PM~17291538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all im posting hope ya enjoy the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE DAMM AL POSTED UP WITH THE
CARS KJAOTIC LO0KED GO0D IN THE PIC WITH THE BLUE CADDI..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:biggrin: word up west i was riding everyone of them around the whole show except for my daughters bike, was getting crazy attention all the rice burner cats was going crazy over the bikes hopping and sh*t


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 24 2010, 08:36 PM~17291675
> *:biggrin: word up west i was riding everyone of them around the whole show except for my daughters bike, was getting crazy attention all the rice burner cats was going crazy over the bikes hopping and sh*t
> *


wats up bro that's ko0l..really happy to hear..
so kaotic is gonna be gone pretty so0n


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 24 2010, 10:41 PM~17291715
> *wats up bro that's ko0l..really happy to hear..
> so kaotic is gonna be gone pretty so0n
> *


yea bro this vato wants it next week, but if he dont take it by then homeboy with the caddy in the picture wants it. I'd rather my man with the caddy get it, cause they really look great together


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 24 2010, 10:22 PM~17291573
> *NICE DAMM AL POSTED UP WITH THE
> CARS KJAOTIC LO0KED GO0D IN THE PIC WITH THE BLUE CADDI..
> *


Simply a badass line up yall had there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks like it was a pretty good turn out at that show also


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 07:50 AM~17294381
> *yea bro this vato wants it next week, but if he dont take it by then homeboy with the caddy in the picture wants it. I'd rather my man with the caddy get it, cause they really look great together
> *


ko0l who's caddy is that it's
hella klean


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Apr 25 2010, 11:04 AM~17294806
> *Simply a badass line up yall had there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looks like it was a pretty good turn out at that show also
> *


thanks bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 11:52 AM~17295060
> *ko0l who's caddy is that it's
> hella klean
> *


this dude Mike: screenname 1SIC8T4
shits real clean, looks alot better in person, daily driven show ride


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 09:56 AM~17295084
> *this dude Mike: screenname 1SIC8T4
> shits real clean, looks alot better in person, daily driven show ride
> *


ko0l..anything new on
blue crush..


----------



## hnicustoms

WHAT UP EAST :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 25 2010, 01:37 PM~17295723
> *WHAT UP EAST :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


chillen, pics of yesterdays show on pg 58


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 02:05 PM~17295831
> *chillen, pics of yesterdays show on pg 58
> *


WOW..........LOOK'S GOOD................I LIKE ALL THEM PUT TO GETHER..................THAT SHOT'S CRAZY :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD SHOW


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 25 2010, 09:30 PM~17298341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a tru spoke k/off


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Apr 25 2010, 06:57 PM~17298626
> *looks like a tru spoke k/off
> 
> *


U COMING TO CINCO NC?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 25 2010, 10:00 PM~17298663
> *U COMING TO CINCO NC?
> *


 :no: :no: :no: 

no bike


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Apr 25 2010, 07:02 PM~17298690
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> 
> no bike
> *


FUCK IT JUST TO SNAP PICS ATLEAST LOL


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 25 2010, 10:03 PM~17298708
> *FUCK IT JUST TO SNAP PICS ATLEAST LOL
> *


nah im gonna be at a party that day :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Apr 25 2010, 07:09 PM~17298782
> *nah im gonna be at a party that day  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


LOS 15?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 25 2010, 10:23 PM~17299033
> *LOS 15?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Apr 25 2010, 07:25 PM~17299058
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


ORA I MANDA SALUDOS PA LA BANDA? LOL SONIDO O GRUPO?


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 25 2010, 10:49 PM~17300314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a business card and t shirt picture right there bro, that came out nice 4 real bro


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 08:52 PM~17300379
> *thats a business card and t shirt picture right there bro, that came out nice 4 real bro
> *


got it done like in 1minute just messing around photshop! im still trying to learn!

thanks!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

def would be a cool as business card , you see our new ones i posted the other daybout two pages back ima pm you the info on how to get them free


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 09:07 PM~17300651
> *def would be a cool as business card , you see our new ones i posted the other daybout two pages back ima pm you the info on how to get them free
> *


cool thaks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

no doubt, share-ing is care-ing (no ****)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
HI GUYS !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

This week-end, our club was exposing at a bike and tattoo show  

LuxuriouS Montréal was displaying 3 bikes and 2 cars :biggrin: here's some pics


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hell yea lux, ya blew it up at that show and on this topic right now all the pics are great. Yo which one of you posted the pics a couple weeks ago with all your bikes and the hunnys, if ya still got those blast us with those too. those girls were bad


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 26 2010, 05:45 PM~17308048
> *hell yea lux, ya blew it up at that show and on this topic right now all the pics are great. Yo which one of you posted the pics a couple weeks ago with all your bikes and the hunnys, if ya still got those blast us with those too. those girls were bad
> *




:wave: let me a couple of minutes to find them bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 26 2010, 05:05 PM~17308262
> *:wave: let me a couple of minutes to find them bro
> *


hell yea bro, thats whats up hno: hno:


----------



## mr.casper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:werd:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 25 2010, 08:30 PM~17298341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was browsing through craigs list i see you seeling this huh? good luck with the sale playa


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 27 2010, 03:03 PM~17320565
> *i was browsing through craigs list i see you seeling this huh? good luck with the sale playa
> *


not no more he putting more work on it!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

funny shit right here


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 10:40 AM~17328433
> *funny shit right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: Heow Yeah!!! She really ''EATING'' it... :rofl:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Sprockets Magazine release party


----------



## hnicustoms

..............SAYIN WAS UP TO THA ....EAST             JUS SOME MOCK UP SHOT'S.........OF ''ALADDIN''


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 04:25 PM~17332302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............SAYIN WAS UP TO THA ....EAST                        JUS SOME MOCK UP SHOT'S.........OF  ''ALADDIN''
> *


that lil mama jama is baddddd bro, looks better and better every time you post new pics


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 05:01 PM~17332675
> *that lil mama jama is baddddd bro, looks better and better every time you post new pics
> *


........THANX HOMIE....... :biggrin: :biggrin: IT'S ALOT OF FUN...THIS ONE'S NOT TO HARD TO TRANZPORT :biggrin: :biggrin: SO I CANT WAIT TO BRING IT TO A SHOW......    PAINT SOON.....JUS A LITTLE MORE CROME AND GOLD SOON TOO


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 28 2010, 07:48 PM~17334292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   
make sure you take a bunch of pics of the lowyalty show bro


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 05:50 PM~17334308
> *
> make sure you take a bunch of pics of the lowyalty show bro
> *


im not going anymore cuz all the imigrations RAIDS going on!
lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i know you jokin about the reason lol, but 4 real your not going ??


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 05:53 PM~17334349
> *i know you jokin about the reason lol, but 4 real your not going ??
> *


fuck dat im rolling!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

word i wish you luck and everyone else a safe trip there and back, wish i could make it but got army duty. take pics though bro


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 06:04 PM~17334461
> *word i wish you luck and everyone else a safe trip there and back, wish i could make it but got army duty. take pics though bro
> *


will do homie n thanks...iam try to video record too!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

word up bro


----------



## mr.casper

*yeah is all love!
they love each other lol jk*


----------



## mr.casper

TTT STREET NATIONZ LOWRIDER CLUB THE YOUNGEST CLUB IN DA DMV!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

DMV???? Ya registered with the Department of Motor Vehicles :roflmao: just kidding bro


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 06:46 PM~17334858
> *DMV???? Ya registered with the Department of Motor Vehicles  :roflmao: just kidding bro
> *


OH YEAH DMV *D*ISTRIC *M*ARYLAND *V*IRGINIA


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i know a bunch of you will be at the cinco de mayo show in N.C. saturday, but is anyone else going to the import/lowrider show in Englishtown this weekend


----------



## HNIC's LADY

Wussssuuupp East coast!!!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 09:30 PM~17335441
> *i know a bunch of you will be at the cinco de mayo show in N.C. saturday, but is anyone else going to the import/lowrider show in Englishtown this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



.....ARE U GOIN


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 10:35 PM~17336145
> *.....ARE U GOIN
> *


i got army duty this weekend bro, but if i didnt i would be at the N.C. Show before that one, we'll see what time i get released sunday, if they let us go early, I'll try and shoot out there since its only an hr away but i doubt it. 
Almost everybody from the Tri state gonna be at the Cinco De Mayo show, so Englishtown gonna be empty for lowriders this show probably


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 10:37 PM~17336179
> *i got army duty this weekend bro, but if i didnt i would be at the N.C. Show before that one, we'll see what time i get released sunday, if they let us go early, I'll try and shoot out there since its only an hr away but i doubt it.
> Almost everybody from the Tri state gonna be at the Cinco De Mayo show, so Englishtown gonna be empty for lowriders this show probably
> *


TRU :yessad: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 11:05 PM~17336563
> *TRU :yessad:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


you going to e town, bring the s10 and alladin, fuck it easy trophys, its close and not that much competition


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17336586
> *you going to e town, bring the s10 and alladin, fuck it easy trophys, its close and not that much competition
> *


I MAY GO TO SPECTATE :biggrin: S-10 GOT NO WINDOW'S :biggrin: :wow: NO INSPECKTON :wow: I TAKE IT LOCAL FOR NOW.....INCASE IT RAIN'S :wow: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ''ALADDIN'' STILL NEED'S SOME MORE WORK...  SUCKS I CANT GO TO NC :uh: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 09:14 PM~17336690
> *I MAY GO TO SPECTATE :biggrin: S-10 GOT NO WINDOW'S :biggrin:  :wow: NO INSPECKTON :wow: I TAKE IT LOCAL FOR NOW.....INCASE IT RAIN'S :wow:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ''ALADDIN'' STILL NEED'S SOME MORE WORK...  SUCKS I CANT GO TO NC :uh:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


P.M SENT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 11:14 PM~17336690
> *I MAY GO TO SPECTATE :biggrin: S-10 GOT NO WINDOW'S :biggrin:  :wow: NO INSPECKTON :wow: I TAKE IT LOCAL FOR NOW.....INCASE IT RAIN'S :wow:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ''ALADDIN'' STILL NEED'S SOME MORE WORK...  SUCKS I CANT GO TO NC :uh:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


i hear that bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 26 2010, 10:03 AM~17305756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam Bad Luck lookin really bad ass. I hope mine comes out tight like this one. Props to Abel Luxurious Montreals


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 29 2010, 08:31 AM~17338785
> *Dam Bad Luck lookin really bad ass. I hope mine comes out tight like this one. Props to Abel Luxurious Montreals
> *


 :wave:  :thumbsup: 
RIGHT YOU ARE MY AMERICAIN FRIEND !!!!
THIS GUY (ABEL) AS ALWAY,S BEEN A INSPIRATION 2 ME !!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here's a listing of shows for the first month of May if any of you are interested


----------



## hnicustoms

DAMMMMMMM................ALOTTA GOOD SHOW'S FOR THA EAST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

everyone headed to N.C. for the show this weekend, we wish you a safe trip and good luck to all of you as well
unfortunately we cant make it down, due to military duty, but ya have fun and take pics for us


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 29 2010, 02:54 PM~17342258
> *everyone headed to N.C. for the show this weekend, we wish you a safe trip and good luck to all of you as well
> unfortunately we cant make it down, due to military duty, but ya have fun and take pics for us
> *



GOOD WORDS..........I COULDNT OF SAID IT BETTER..........DITTO :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2010 Bike of the year


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 29 2010, 06:49 PM~17344401
> *2010 Bike of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


....... :biggrin: IT LOOK'S LIKE HE STOLE A BOX OF TWISTED FENDER BRACES.....AND BODY-COUNT'S :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 29 2010, 07:49 PM~17344401
> *2010 Bike of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ugly as hell ~bike section~


:barf:

Don Magic Juan on a sesame street fur bike


----------



## Lu Daddy

whatz good pedalscraperz? lc showin sum luv 4 da eastsiderz


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Apr 30 2010, 09:45 AM~17350117
> *whatz good pedalscraperz? lc showin sum luv 4 da eastsiderz
> *


same shit different toilet, not much just waiting on a bunch of parts and pieces for Blue Crush.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Pics from Layd out at the Park show from dropjawmag


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 30 2010, 10:13 AM~17350370
> *Pics from Layd out at the Park show from dropjawmag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.....NICE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

any pics from todays show


----------



## mr.casper

WAT A GREAT SHOW IN NC NICE SEEIN N MEETING CHAIN REACTION N ALL THE OTHER HOMIES FROM NC-NJ-ATL ETC 


PICS IN A BIT!


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 2 2010, 08:01 AM~17364486
> *WAT A GREAT SHOW IN NC NICE SEEIN N MEETING CHAIN REACTION N ALL THE OTHER HOMIES FROM NC-NJ-ATL ETC
> PICS IN A BIT!
> *


......... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: DAMMMM I COULDNT MAKE BOTH.....NC OR E-TOWN.... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@May 2 2010, 08:33 AM~17364638
> *......... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: DAMMMM I COULDNT MAKE BOTH.....NC OR E-TOWN.... :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


NEXXXT TIME


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 2 2010, 10:42 AM~17364703
> *NEXXXT TIME
> *


....YA ....BUT THANKS TO HAVING LAYITLOW :biggrin:          NEXT TIME


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 2 2010, 10:42 AM~17364703
> *NEXXXT TIME
> *


ARE U THERE NOW :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 2 2010, 08:49 AM~17364742
> *ARE U THERE NOW :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


IM BACK TO MD HAVENT HAD SLEEP LIKE 2 DAYZ!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 2 2010, 11:26 AM~17364947
> *IM BACK TO MD HAVENT HAD SLEEP LIKE 2 DAYZ!
> *


..........SICK...HOPE U HAD FUN :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## hnicustoms

WOW.....GOOD SHOT'S.......LOOKIN LIKE FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

right click - save, NICE ONE CASPER


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2010, 07:02 PM~17368058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right click - save, NICE ONE CASPER
> *


OK BACK HOME BACK TO WORK...

MY PARTS GOT HERE ON SATURDAY WHILE I WAS IN NORTH CAROLINA BUT WE GOT IT TO WORK TODAY!










































































MORE TO COME


----------



## lesstime

nice just to help you out in the future lay a blanket down so if you drop some thing it dont get messed up just trying to help looks good


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 2 2010, 07:58 PM~17368565
> *nice  just to help you out in the future  lay a blanket down so if you drop some thing it dont get messed up just trying to help looks good
> *


YEAH I KNOW I JST PUT SOME PAPER FROM THE SHIPPING BOX BUT THEN I OGT FRUSTRATED N WAS LIKE FUCK BUT YEAH WE WERE PUTTING THE KIT ON TOP OF A BIG BOX WITH THE HELP OF MY CLUB MEMBERS!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

loooks alot better with the extra wheel bro, nice switch from 2 to 3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Yo who won in the hop, bike class and radical at N.C. if you remember?????


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2010, 08:11 PM~17368717
> *loooks alot better with the extra wheel bro, nice switch from 2 to 3 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Yo who won in the hop, bike class and radical at N.C. if you remember?????
> *


U KNOW WHO ONE DOUBLE PUMP BIKES N ALL HOMEBOYS FROM NJ LOYALTY CC


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

word up loyalty did it like that


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2010, 08:30 PM~17368933
> *word up loyalty did it like that
> *


YEAH THEY DID BUT THERE WAS ONLY MILD N WILD!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

WORD, YO NICE PICS BRO, WISH I COULDA MADE IT, BUT I DID MAKE IT TO ENGLISHTOWN'S SPRING NATIONALS TODAY, WAS ABLE TO GET THE DAY OFF FROM DUTY, SO I PACKED UP THE FAM AND WE REPRESENTED!!!
PedaL ScraperZ and a few future PedaL ScraperZ (prospects) dominated it.

I'll post up the pics tommorow right now i'm tired and sunburnt like a mofo, but, yo I'ma give all ya the BAD NEWS of the event today, stay tuned for some real ufffed up sh*t


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ANY ONE WHO'S BEEN TO A NEW JERSEY RIX MAGAZINE EVENT IN THE LAST YEAR OR TWO KNOWS THIS CAR, WHAT A SHAME NO LESS THEN 5 MILES FROM LEAVING THE TRACK TODAY AFTER SPRING NATIONALS, THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2010, 08:38 PM~17369010
> *WORD, YO NICE PICS BRO, WISH I COULDA MADE IT, BUT I DID MAKE IT TO ENGLISHTOWN'S SPRING NATIONALS TODAY, WAS ABLE TO GET THE DAY OFF FROM DUTY, SO I PACKED UP THE FAM AND WE REPRESENTED!!!
> PedaL ScraperZ and a few future PedaL ScraperZ (prospects) dominated it.
> 
> I'll post up the pics tommorow right now i'm tired and sunburnt like a mofo, but, yo I'ma give all ya the BAD NEWS of the event today, stay tuned for some real ufffed up sh*t
> *


COOL NEXT YEAR!
POST EM PICS UP WHO ELSE WAS THERE


----------



## mr.casper

*nc cinco de mayo!*

Casper :biggrin: 













































thank to patty n servin em for the great pics


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2010, 10:02 PM~17368058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :drama: :drama: :drama:
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2010, 07:02 PM~17368058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right click - save, NICE ONE CASPER
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 3 2010, 10:21 AM~17372050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOOOOOOOOOOOOW even better

GOT MILK :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

GOT THE HOP CONTEST FROM n.c. THANKS TO CASINO FROM LOYALTY


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo chain good looking out on the pics you got some nice ones bro


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 3 2010, 02:27 PM~17375643
> *yo chain good looking out on the pics you got some nice ones bro
> *


thank's  PedaLScraperZ


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 3 2010, 04:27 PM~17375643
> *yo chain good looking out on the pics you got some nice ones bro
> *


Damn i spoke to soon

GREAT PICS-fixed


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## lesstime

w0w


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 3 2010, 02:44 PM~17375882
> *w0w
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## lesstime

i want to go to shows with girl like her the one i go to end up haveing heavy weight girls that scare eveyone away lol she looking good though


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@May 3 2010, 05:14 PM~17376249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 you see some roast beef in this one :tongue: :boink:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

[/quote]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ahhhhhhhhhhh! blue crush's secondary seat is done and on its way tomorrow
Big Thanks to Henry's customs 


















and here's the first molded 3d seat by SARollerz


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 3 2010, 07:05 PM~17378912
> *ahhhhhhhhhhh! blue crush's secondary seat is done and on its way tomorrow
> Big Thanks to Henry's customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the first molded 3d seat by SARollerz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hella klean that
fuker came out nice..big props to henry


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 3 2010, 07:05 PM~17378912
> *ahhhhhhhhhhh! blue crush's secondary seat is done and on its way tomorrow
> Big Thanks to Henry's customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the first molded 3d seat by SARollerz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to maryland lol


looking good homie!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 3 2010, 10:24 PM~17380393
> *how much shipped to maryland lol
> looking good homie!
> *


i'll give you both "fock it" for 30 bucks shipped :0 :roflmao: 
:nono:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, daoriginator64

Solow new york, whats up- nice to see you in here thats whats up
EAST COAST REPRESENTING


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 3 2010, 10:05 PM~17378912
> *ahhhhhhhhhhh! blue crush's secondary seat is done and on its way tomorrow
> Big Thanks to Henry's customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the first molded 3d seat by SARollerz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 3 2010, 06:05 PM~17378912
> *ahhhhhhhhhhh! blue crush's secondary seat is done and on its way tomorrow
> Big Thanks to Henry's customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the first molded 3d seat by SARollerz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks bad ass bro!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@May 3 2010, 02:14 PM~17376249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gasp! :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

thanks to everyone that gave me good comments of the seat, i appreciate it
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
heres some more east coast show flyers for everybody


----------



## syked1

Also for those of you that can cross the border lol  there is our 
4th annual BBQ - Luxurious Montreal

Saturday August 7th - 6775 Lasalle Blvd, in the bourough of verdun (in montreal)
Montreal, quebec

only 5-6 hours from NYC

10 am till 5 PM or so and a huge cruise downtown after


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 3 2010, 09:05 PM~17378912
> *ahhhhhhhhhhh! blue crush's secondary seat is done and on its way tomorrow
> Big Thanks to Henry's customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the first molded 3d seat by SARollerz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


......WOW HOMIE.....LOOKIN GREAT :biggrin:     :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 11:53 AM~17386508
> *Also for those of you that can cross the border lol  there is our
> 4th annual BBQ - Luxurious Montreal
> 
> Saturday August 7th - 6775 Lasalle Blvd, in the bourough of verdun (in montreal)
> Montreal, quebec
> 
> only 5-6 hours from NYC
> 
> 10 am till 5 PM or so and a huge cruise downtown after
> *


..... :biggrin: THANX FOR THA INVITE


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## hnicustoms

NICE PIC'S........SHOW LOOKED GREAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@May 4 2010, 05:20 PM~17390547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR POSTING MY UGLY BIKE LOL


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 4 2010, 05:55 PM~17389198
> *..... :biggrin: THANX FOR THA INVITE
> *


you know your welcome anytime


----------



## syked1

Yo eddie, nice pics bro, think your gonna make it up our way for the BBQ homie?


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 07:57 PM~17390759
> *you know your welcome anytime
> *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 05:58 PM~17390785
> *Yo eddie, nice pics bro, think your gonna make it up our way for the BBQ homie?
> *


thanx homie thanx for the invite but i cant make it but its been hard for us to travel so far we did tampa and north carolina gas is goin up so were trying to save we'll be there for scrape by the lake show


----------



## syked1

cool buddy yeah i hear ya - the frigin gas is constantly goin up for nuthin greedy b-tards


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@May 4 2010, 06:47 PM~17391386
> *thanx homie thanx for the invite but i cant make it but its been hard for us to travel so far we did tampa and north carolina gas is goin up so were trying to save we'll be there for scrape by the lake show
> *


NO MARYLAND?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Alright, here's what we got from Englishtown's Spring Nationals






























































































































more to come in a minute


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Here's some PedaL ScraperZ prospects that attended- 
possible future members













































and here's the original PedaL ScraperZ easy boys the chick on the bike is my wife so keep your perv. comments to yourselves





























had to get a pic of this theres always somebody with a hoop
ride van


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

OHHHH SNAP PAGE 69 :biggrin: :boink: 

anyway-
alright thats all the pics i got, the rest were all import rice burners, enjoy


----------



## lesstime

throw your doors in the air and wave them like you dont care lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 10:21 PM~17392731
> *throw your doors in the air and wave them like you dont care lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lesstime

you know you want to laugh


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 11:39 PM~17393037
> *you know you want to laugh
> *



of course I do.....


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2010, 10:03 PM~17392373
> *Alright, here's what we got from Englishtown's Spring Nationals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come in a minute
> *


.....LOOKED LIKE A GOOD SHOW.........LATTA FUN    UR BIKES LOOK GREAT    I LIKE THA MINI TRUCK TOO


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

that mini truck was the only car in the lowrider class, if that fucker was in the truck class where he belonged i woulda got best lowrider and 250bucks. that bastard :machinegun:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 4 2010, 06:49 PM~17391407
> *NO MARYLAND?
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ya im down with the mini too although its a mazda more a dime and nissan and taco guy


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 5 2010, 04:39 PM~17401097
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

sAy homie how the blush crush bike coming out ?


----------



## 4pump_caddy

WOOHOO!!!..we made it to the "Freaky" page..page 69 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 6 2010, 10:30 AM~17408327
> *sAy homie how the blush crush bike coming out ?
> *


comming along good bro, taking a little longer than expected but i keep adding more and more to it while i'm waiting


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this frame is for sale ya'll- if interested hit up ondalowprez for more info. somebody cop this lowrider bicycle magazine cover bike classic and keep it on the east coast.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

a little history about froggystyle- heres how it looked in the 90's when it was on the cover of lowrider bicycle magazine. defenitaly one of the best bikes of its time


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 7 2010, 09:51 PM~17423502
> *a little history about froggystyle- heres how it looked in the 90's when it was on the cover of lowrider bicycle magazine. defenitaly one of the best bikes of its time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: and still looking bad ass


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Cant get enough of these beauty's
2 of the best from the East Coast: Natural Born Killer & Pinnacle


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 5 2010, 11:50 AM~17398563
> *that mini truck was the only car in the lowrider class, if that fucker was in the truck class where he belonged i woulda got best lowrider and 250bucks. that bastard :machinegun:
> *


.......THAT SUCKS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 7 2010, 04:06 PM~17421017
> *this frame is for sale ya'll- if interested hit up ondalowprez for more info. somebody cop this lowrider bicycle magazine cover bike classic and keep it on the east coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


........PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 7 2010, 03:06 PM~17421017
> *this frame is for sale ya'll- if interested hit up ondalowprez for more info. somebody cop this lowrider bicycle magazine cover bike classic and keep it on the east coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn hes selling it already


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 7 2010, 11:58 PM~17425075
> *damn hes selling it already
> *


thats what i said the frames a whore its getting fingered by everyone
its in the parts classified topic with prices and info for anyone interested


----------



## Meeba

Damn.....Instead of East Coast maybe we shold be called the Wet Coast :dunno: 

This rain sucks !!!! I have so much today too.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i hope its not raining in maryland for streetdreamz picnic, that would suck i know alot of people from ny, nj pa and va that traveled to go there for todays get together and it would really be shitty if it rains for them out there today


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I been slacking on getting this for over ten years but, finally got the time to get our name registered in the National Lowrider Club Registry. 
figured I'd share it with you guys.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2010, 07:49 AM~17427423
> *I been slacking on getting this for over ten years but, finally got the time to get our name registered in the National Lowrider Club Registry.
> figured I'd share it with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## syked1




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2010, 10:49 AM~17427423
> *I been slacking on getting this for over ten years but, finally got the time to get our name registered in the National Lowrider Club Registry.
> figured I'd share it with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.....GREAT HOMIE.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yea that shit was long overdue, when i finnaly went to fill out the papers now they got a 35 dollar fee, i shoulda did that shit years ago it used to be free ahhhh but fuhk it now its finnaly done


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2010, 11:49 AM~17427423
> *I been slacking on getting this for over ten years but, finally got the time to get our name registered in the National Lowrider Club Registry.
> figured I'd share it with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Blue Crush's secondary seat was delivered yesterday and damn it's hotttt!!!!!
Thanks again Henry's Customs, it matches the paint perfectly. 
my ideas/his upholstery= pure perfection


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2010, 08:39 PM~17431477
> *Blue Crush's secondary seat was delivered yesterday and damn it's hotttt!!!!!
> Thanks again Henry's Customs, it matches the paint perfectly.
> my ideas/his upholstery= pure perfection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS AWESOME


----------



## mr.casper

ipods for sale?


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Lu Daddy




----------



## Lu Daddy




----------



## Lu Daddy

sum stuff we have 4sale like 8 barnz filld wit all og schwinn shit ross western flyer international sears red wing etc.......lowrider connetion bike club & shop hit us up 4 whateva u need lu daddy or meeba :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lu Daddy




----------



## Lu Daddy

:wow:


----------



## Lu Daddy




----------



## Lu Daddy

scond place street cruiser tampa 

















my son lil lu








mr capone e & me


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@May 9 2010, 12:02 PM~17434125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


Now that!!! is Epic!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 9 2010, 02:58 AM~17432677
> *LOOKS AWESOME
> *


thanks bro

mr.casper Posted Today, 09:47 AM
ipods for sale?
-ahhh na bro, they part of my dj set up need em to mix


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2010, 09:54 AM~17433453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


      looks good bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@May 9 2010, 12:02 PM~17434125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


yo i would never leave that place, I would have a truckload of sheet metal, bondo and paint sent to me and just go nucking futs. Damn you got alot of hidden treasure there bro, i see alot of potential


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

East Coast Graffiti artwork 































































West Coast Grafitti bikework

























Both sides of the country got some dope Flavor


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 10:57 AM~17434414
> *         looks good bro
> *


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2010, 01:42 PM~17434720
> *THANKS HOMIE!
> *


hows that luvseat comming along bro


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 11:43 AM~17434729
> *hows that luvseat comming along bro
> *


MAN I BEEN COMING OUT LATE THIS WHOLE WEEK N WEEKENDS TO MANY PARTIES LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2010, 01:47 PM~17434747
> *MAN I BEEN COMING OUT LATE THIS WHOLE WEEK N WEEKENDS TO MANY PARTIES LOL
> *


 :0 wheres my invite nikka  :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

All my East Coast cats: This goes out to your moms, wives, girlfriends, sisters, etc...
-----Happy mother's Day form the PedaL ScraperZ-----


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 10:59 AM~17434426
> *yo i would never leave that place, I would have a truckload of sheet metal, bondo and paint sent to me and just go nucking futs. Damn you got alot of hidden treasure there bro, i see alot of potential
> *


hell naw man i would leave it all og


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@May 9 2010, 07:22 PM~17436797
> *hell naw man i would leave it all og
> *


I gotta dissagree with you playa but thats just me. :nono: i'd leave the ones alone that are in the best o.g. condition original and the rest of them that are aged and beat and battered would go under full customs restoration


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 05:27 PM~17436832
> *I gotta dissagree with you playa but thats just me. :nono: i'd leave the ones alone that are in the best o.g. condition original and the rest of them that are aged and beat and battered would go under full customs restoration
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+May 9 2010, 12:59 PM~17434426-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo i would never leave that place, I would have a truckload of sheet metal, bondo and paint sent to me and just go nucking futs. Damn you got alot of hidden treasure there bro, i see alot of potential
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 07:22 PM~17436797
> *hell naw man i would leave it all og
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 07:27 PM~17436832
> *I gotta dissagree with you playa but thats just me. :nono: i'd leave the ones alone that are in the best o.g. condition original and the rest of them that are aged and beat and battered would go under full customs restoration
> *


Got alot of O.G. keepers in another building. The ones in the pics are all for sale. Plus there is a second level to some of the buildings stuffed to the rafters with parts.

we have some beat and battered ones too....it's a shame to cut up a good bike with good paint and correect parts . we got something for everyone's taste.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:   thats whats up meeba/LC crew


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 01:34 PM~17434646
> *East Coast Graffiti artwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast Grafitti bikework
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both sides of the country got some dope Flavor
> *



.....................WAS UP EAST COAST.....THAS STAIT OUT THA BRONX....NYC      :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 02:01 PM~17434846
> *All my East Coast cats: This goes out to your moms, wives, girlfriends, sisters, etc...
> -----Happy mother's Day form the PedaL ScraperZ-----
> *


          TO UR FAMS TOO


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hope you dont mind i stole some of your pics a mike p.m. me what your schedual's like i might try and take the fam out by you sometime in june after my 2 week anual training with the army. I figure me and you can cruise the strip with the bikes and the wifey's can kick it back at the crib with the girls and blaze it up and shoot the shit about baby stuff, you dig


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2010, 06:54 AM~17433453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHINGONA   ANY MORE PICS BRO??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Just putting it out there for all my East Coast Cats: It's kind of far but it might be well worth the trip, PedaL ScraperZ is going to try and make it but doubt that we will


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 12:39 AM~17431477
> *Blue Crush's secondary seat was delivered yesterday and damn it's hotttt!!!!!
> Thanks again Henry's Customs, it matches the paint perfectly.
> my ideas/his upholstery= pure perfection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 

Can't imagine what the custom parts will look like


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 10 2010, 04:22 PM~17444902
> *
> 
> Can't imagine what the custom parts will look like
> *


there looking sexy bro, almost all done and ready to ship, then its of to the engraver/platers


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 10 2010, 05:25 PM~17444924
> *there looking sexy bro, almost all done and ready to ship, then its of to the engraver/platers
> *



it's on the good way to rep the east this summer?? :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

unfortunately, i dont think it will be finished for this summer bro, i wish it would be, but like the old saying 'good things come to those who wait'


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 10 2010, 06:25 PM~17445393
> *unfortunately, i dont think it will be finished for this summer bro, i wish it would be, but like the old saying 'good things come to those who wait'
> *




:wow: Never heard notthing about that :dunno:





















:biggrin: Joking bro, No stress.... need to take it low and slow... But not too slow :happysad: 

It's like mine! I own it since 7 years ago, and the 2 last years, I spent time on the customizing of the trike... slowly.... :wow: try to add a couple of thing each year!
When I'm gonna be a baller, I'll make my full custom bike all at the same time but....'good things come to those who wait'


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 9 2010, 11:50 PM~17440252
> *CHINGONA    ANY MORE PICS BRO??
> *


thanks!
















b4


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 10 2010, 05:32 PM~17445481
> *:wow: Never heard notthing about that :dunno:
> :biggrin: Joking bro, No stress.... need to take it low and slow... But not too slow :happysad:
> 
> It's like mine! I own it since 7 years ago, and the 2 last years, I spent time on the customizing of the trike... slowly....  :wow:  try to add a couple of thing each year!
> When I'm gonna be a baller, I'll make my full custom bike all at the same time but....'good things come to those who wait'
> 
> 
> *


I hear you bro, now if i get the other four bikes/trike sold quickly, that moneys getting turned around and going right into blue crush, but the way it looks they aint going anywhere any time soon. Plus i need those bikes/trike gone to have the room in the trailer also.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ next show we will be in attendance, any of you plan on going?

















here's the link http://www.royaltzshow.com/

HERE"S THE LINK TO THE PICS OF LAST YEARS SHOW 
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2719253


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and another link to pics from last years show
http://www.dragforthecamera.com/royaltz09.html


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 10 2010, 10:42 PM~17448177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice vid  smooth rolling


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 10 2010, 06:44 PM~17445652
> *I hear you bro, now if i get the other four bikes/trike sold quickly, that moneys getting turned around and going right into blue crush, but the way it looks they aint going anywhere any time soon. Plus i need those bikes/trike gone to have the room in the trailer also.
> *



hope 4 you to sell those fast! post em up in the 4 sale classified topic bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 10 2010, 11:55 PM~17449843
> *hope 4 you to sell those fast! post em up in the 4 sale classified topic bro
> *


I plan on it soon bro, i wanna get them out to a few more shows for street cred. before i sell them though. At the end of the month I have the blue one 'KaotiK' sold, so that will be 1 down 3 to go


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 11:59 PM~17439269
> *hope you dont mind i stole some of your pics a mike p.m. me what your schedual's like i might try and take the fam out by you sometime in june after my 2 week anual training with the army. I figure me and you can cruise the strip with the bikes and the wifey's can kick it back at the crib with the girls and blaze it up and shoot the shit about baby stuff, you dig
> *


.....ONCE I LOAD THEM ON THA INTERNET....THERE FOR ALL TO SEE....I DO ALL MY PIC'S FOR LAYITLOW.....U SAVED ME THA TIME TO LOAD THEM... :biggrin:  WHAT EVER U LIKE ..ROCK IT IN THA EAST COAST...THAS WERE IM FROM.... :biggrin:  AND YA....WERE READY....OVER HERE   U JUS GOTTA CHECK THA WEATHER :wow: LAST FEW DAY'S IT'S BEEN NICE BUT... :uh: VERY WINDY :biggrin: BUT WE CHILL REGARLESS :biggrin:  JUS TELL ME THA DATES UR FREE


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 10 2010, 05:40 PM~17445600
> *thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.....LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 10 2010, 09:25 PM~17447959
> *PedaL ScraperZ next show we will be in attendance, any of you plan on going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the link http://www.royaltzshow.com/
> 
> HERE"S THE LINK TO THE PICS OF LAST YEARS SHOW
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2719253
> *


................REAL SICK SHOW............I HOPE I CAN MAKE IT :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2010, 01:10 AM~17450025
> *I plan on it soon bro, i wanna get them out to a few more shows for street cred. before i sell them though. At the end of the month I have the blue one 'KaotiK' sold, so that will be 1 down 3 to go
> *


 :cheesy: sounds good!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

..........MY 2 FOR THA EAST COAST     STILL WORKIN ON THEM THO


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 11 2010, 01:25 AM~17450158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........MY 2 FOR THA EAST COAST        STILL WORKIN ON THEM THO
> *


 :biggrin: Luv that Cruiser


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2010, 08:49 AM~17427423
> *I been slacking on getting this for over ten years but, finally got the time to get our name registered in the National Lowrider Club Registry.
> figured I'd share it with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo homie GREAT!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 7 2010, 06:51 PM~17423502
> *a little history about froggystyle- heres how it looked in the 90's when it was on the cover of lowrider bicycle magazine. defenitaly one of the best bikes of its time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie we are going to keep it on the east coast!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2010, 01:11 AM~17450528
> *:biggrin: Luv that Cruiser
> *


....THANX HOMIE....    THOSE ANT THA RIMS FOR IT....I JUS PUT THOSE ON TO RIDE IT :biggrin: I GOT SOME SICK BODY COUNTS


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2010, 07:01 AM~17451629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :wow: :boink: thats nice


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 11 2010, 12:25 AM~17450158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........MY 2 FOR THA EAST COAST        STILL WORKIN ON THEM THO
> *


Like the cruiser :thumbsup: Got one for he ol' lady in black (for now) Once i is all done i will post up some pics


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@May 11 2010, 01:07 PM~17454203
> *Like the cruiser  :thumbsup:  Got one for he ol' lady in black (for now)  Once i is all done i will post up some pics
> *


.....KOOL..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 11 2010, 12:14 AM~17450054
> *.....ONCE I LOAD THEM ON THA INTERNET....THERE FOR ALL TO SEE....I DO ALL MY PIC'S FOR LAYITLOW.....U SAVED ME THA TIME TO LOAD THEM... :biggrin:   WHAT EVER U LIKE ..ROCK IT IN THA EAST COAST...THAS WERE IM FROM.... :biggrin:   AND YA....WERE READY....OVER HERE    U JUS GOTTA CHECK THA WEATHER :wow: LAST FEW DAY'S IT'S BEEN NICE BUT... :uh: VERY WINDY :biggrin: BUT WE CHILL REGARLESS :biggrin:   JUS TELL ME THA DATES UR FREE
> *


  will do


----------



## Lu Daddy

Froggy frog style nice! Damn datz a throw back :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Alright East Coast: PedaL ScraperZ lowrider bicycle club would like to welcome Eppy N. from Elizabeth, NJ. to our family as the newest member to PedaL ScraperZ, also welcome him to layitlow. He will be joining us in the next few days once his account gets validated.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, brownlife212, chrome trike

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 10 2010, 09:52 PM~17449809
> *Nice vid  smooth rolling
> *


THANKS STILL NEED THE FACE PARTS N LUV SEAT!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 10 2010, 10:17 PM~17450076
> *.....LOOKIN GOOD
> *


THANKZ!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Blue Crush's custom faced parts are getting mailed today :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :x: :boink:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 12 2010, 08:00 AM~17464140
> *Blue Crush's custom faced parts are getting mailed today :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :x:  :boink:
> *


i bet your like a little kid right now dont know what to do keep checkin the mail and all lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 11 2010, 10:35 PM~17459662
> *THANKS STILL NEED THE FACE PARTS N LUV SEAT!
> *



:thumbsup: keep it us posted about the new mods


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2010, 10:19 AM~17464324
> *i bet your like a little kid right now  dont know what to do keep checkin the mail and all lol
> *


yessir and then the wheels are comming soon also, working out the last details. everythings comming together nicely. i feel like a kid waiting for santa :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 12 2010, 12:11 PM~17464788
> *yessir and then the wheels are comming soon also, working out the last details. everythings comming together nicely. i feel like a kid waiting for santa  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Yeah but this one don't give a fuck if you were good last year long! 

T T mf T


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 10 2010, 02:40 PM~17445600
> *thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MAN THAT LOOKS NICE...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hahahaha- you right twan if it was santa bringing me my parts, he'd exchange them into china parts, because i been a bad boy :tears:


----------



## 1SLICK3

WATZ UP EVERYBODY HOW YALL DOING?....

LOWYALTY BIKE CLUB DROPPING BY TO SAY WATZ UP.....


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 12 2010, 12:28 PM~17464942
> *hahahaha- you right twan if it was santa bringing me my parts, he'd exchange them into china parts, because i been a bad boy  :tears:
> *



:roflmao: at least he bring you somtN!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 12 2010, 11:30 AM~17464959
> *WATZ UP EVERYBODY HOW YALL DOING?....
> 
> LOWYALTY BIKE CLUB DROPPING BY TO SAY WATZ UP.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 12 2010, 12:37 PM~17465016
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


sorry bro, but we are makin the igloo melt in steel city


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2010, 07:18 PM~17469473
> *sorry bro, but we are makin the igloo melt in steel city
> *


  i dont get it???


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 12 2010, 08:30 PM~17469600
> * i dont get it???
> *


the hockey game the pens and the canadians


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 12 2010, 09:27 AM~17464933
> *MAN THAT LOOKS NICE...
> *


thanks slick wats up u rolling to see caponee?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ohhhhhhhhhh i gotcha now let the best team win


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 12 2010, 04:35 PM~17469658
> *thanks slick wats up u rolling to see caponee?
> *





SIMON WE GOING TO CHILL WITH THEM AT RUBENS HOUSE... 
THEN WE GOING TO GO DROP THEM OFF AT THE CLUB.....
U GOING?...


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 12 2010, 05:51 PM~17469860
> *SIMON WE GOING TO CHILL WITH THEM AT RUBENS HOUSE...
> THEN WE GOING TO GO DROP THEM OFF AT THE CLUB.....
> U GOING?...
> *


thats wats up 

i wish i can roll but dont think so! the driving be killing me.
i drive all day everyday 
if i get some homies to drive i might roll , but most likely im not!


----------



## 1SLICK3

CUM SHOW SUM LOVE TO THE LOWYALTY BIKE CLUB TOPIC.......


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 12 2010, 05:35 PM~17470391
> *thats wats up
> 
> i wish i can roll but dont think so!  the driving be killing me.
> i drive all day everyday
> if i get some homies to drive i might roll , but most likely im not!
> *


ORALE... DAMN SIMON I KNOW WAT U MEAN.....
WELL I DONT KNOW I MIGHT WORK...
SO I HAVE 2 C WATZ UP....


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 12 2010, 06:49 PM~17470528
> *ORALE... DAMN SIMON I KNOW WAT U MEAN.....
> WELL I DONT KNOW I MIGHT WORK...
> SO I HAVE 2 C WATZ UP....
> *


ORRA!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Here's some more for you East Coast fockers for June 2010


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2010, 03:16 PM~17455671
> *Alright East Coast: PedaL ScraperZ lowrider bicycle club would like to welcome Eppy N. from Elizabeth, NJ. to our family as the newest member to PedaL ScraperZ, also welcome him to layitlow. He will be joining us in the next few days once his account gets validated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here's a couple more pics of our newest members trike


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 13 2010, 01:22 PM~17479037
> *here's a couple more pics of our newest members trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



























:0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yessir they are very much alike. thats what i thought when i first saw his too. i was like ohhh, double vision -chrome all the way ya must think the same


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 13 2010, 07:25 PM~17482879
> *yessir they are very much alike. thats what i thought when i first saw his too. i was like ohhh, double vision -chrome all the way ya must think the same
> *


 :0 



yeah the was one of my members but i dropped the club! so only me for now n on!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

howd you drop the club? it didn't break, did it? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 13 2010, 07:30 PM~17482947
> *howd you drop the club? it didn't break, did it? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this bike was spotted in Cincinnati, Ohio last weekend


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

hey wazz up homie!!!!! LC is in the house!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning easskoast


----------



## nc patrick

what up iam from NC and here are my bike i have:



















there my trike:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by nc patrick_@May 14 2010, 11:47 AM~17490315
> *what up iam from NC and here are my bike i have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there my trike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike homie1!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nc patrick_@May 14 2010, 01:47 PM~17490315
> *what up iam from NC and here are my bike i have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there my trike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up nc patrick, welcome to the east coast topic for bikes, nice bike/trike you got there bud


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@May 14 2010, 07:22 AM~17487911
> *hey wazz up homie!!!!! LC is in the house!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my 1st bike!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 14 2010, 05:12 PM~17492201
> *my 1st bike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 snap that was yours before your raiders trike?


----------



## nc patrick

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+May 14 2010, 02:10 PM~17491640-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice bike homie1!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@May 14 2010, 02:34 PM~17491871
> *whats up nc patrick, welcome to the east coast topic for bikes, nice bike/trike you got there bud
> *



thank :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 14 2010, 03:20 PM~17492272
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 snap that was yours before your raiders trike?
> *


i had more bike b4 raiders bike...the raiders bike is my 4-5th bike!
when i firt started with this bike game


























































































































d*eez were all my bikes homie i could had open my own bike shop!*


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

word bro big props


----------



## hnicustoms

NICE PIC'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by nc patrick_@May 14 2010, 10:47 AM~17490315
> *what up iam from NC and here are my bike i have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there my trike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THOSE BIKES ARE NICE DAWG.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*BUSHWICK , BK *  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Nice pics....


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@May 9 2010, 10:06 AM~17434145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much you selling that radio flyer for?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 15 2010, 05:17 PM~17499643
> *BUSHWICK , BK   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


word up, is that a new build?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Some more random past and present pics of east coast bikes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

heres some more pics of some PedaL ScraperZ club's rides I had chillen in my phone. The pics came out pretty good for a camera phone, o i figured I'd share them with ya


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 16 2010, 12:31 AM~17501989
> *heres some more pics of some PedaL ScraperZ club's rides I had chillen in my phone. The pics came out pretty good for a camera phone, o i figured I'd share them with ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




T t mf T  love that last one! I don't know why.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 16 2010, 01:05 AM~17502912
> *T t mf T  love that last one! I don't know why.....
> *


yea its not bad i kinda like it too, maybe i'll sell it one day :0 
i shoot :machinegun: :guns: :burn: myself for joking like that huh :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 16 2010, 02:07 AM~17502937
> *yea its not bad i kinda like it too, maybe i'll sell it one day :0
> i shoot  :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn: myself for joking like that huh :biggrin:
> *



Holla at me if you do.... :roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 15 2010, 09:54 PM~17501268
> *Some more random past and present pics of east coast bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.............


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 15 2010, 11:31 PM~17501989
> *heres some more pics of some PedaL ScraperZ club's rides I had chillen in my phone. The pics came out pretty good for a camera phone, o i figured I'd share them with ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...NICE    :wow:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 15 2010, 10:12 PM~17500935
> *word up, is that a new build?
> *


no just a new paint job and a love seat


----------



## Lu Daddy

whatz up evry1? LC stopin by :wave:


----------



## mr.casper

viva mexico cabrones 1-0 

mi lil angels!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 16 2010, 08:47 PM~17508765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viva mexico cabrones 1-0
> 
> mi lil angels!
> *


word up i love it thats what its all about bro, la familia


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 16 2010, 08:31 PM~17509813
> *word up i love it thats what its all about bro, la familia
> *


YOU KNOW IT HOMIE...
IF I WASNT 4 THEM ILL BE EITHER DEAD IN JAIL IN DA STREETS {HOMELESS GANG BANGING}OR DONT KNOW!


----------



## 1SLICK3

WATZ UP HOWZ EVERYBODY DOING?....


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 16 2010, 10:36 PM~17509883
> *WATZ UP HOWZ EVERYBODY DOING?....
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats good playa, hows da weather in N.C.


----------



## cone_weezy

pedalscraperz whats up bro how everything


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 16 2010, 10:40 PM~17509923
> *pedalscraperz whats up bro how everything
> *


chillen bro, did sunday dinner with family galore that shit nuts still got a headache from it. other than that just waiting on all the parts and the wheels. anticipation is killing me been biting my fingernails hno: so much i think i hit bone kid! 4 real. I bet you happy as a pig in shit chillen with that display, you ass cant stop staring at it i bet


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 16 2010, 08:46 PM~17509988
> *chillen bro, did sunday dinner with family galore that shit nuts still got a headache from it. other than that just waiting on all the parts and the wheels. anticipation is killing me been biting my fingernails  hno:  so much i think i hit bone kid! 4 real. I bet you happy as a pig in shit chillen with that display, you ass cant stop staring at it i bet
> *



haha hell no i cant. lol i set it up n my front living room and my mom saw it an she said got dam that display is big and beautiful man my mom support me alway on this project it a good feeling cause this bike going for a good cause


----------



## cone_weezy

my sprocket i design what u think my drawing skills an justdeez cads skill we going to do sum damage at the houston show


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 16 2010, 10:57 PM~17510141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sprocket i design what u think my drawing skills an justdeez cads skill we going to do sum damage at the houston show
> *


niiiiiiiiiicccccccccce


----------



## cone_weezy

thanks u got to se the forks crazy ass shit lol


----------



## Meeba

I like the shopping basket !!! I am werking on one myself for a bike I am building called "basket case"


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 16 2010, 11:57 PM~17510141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sprocket i design what u think my drawing skills an justdeez cads skill we going to do sum damage at the houston show
> *



:thumbsup: look sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 16 2010, 11:06 PM~17510245
> *thanks u got to se the forks crazy ass shit lol
> *


cool, looking foward to seeing it, i have no doubts that its gonna look great


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 16 2010, 08:46 PM~17509988
> *chillen bro, did sunday dinner with family galore that shit nuts still got a headache from it. other than that just waiting on all the parts and the wheels. anticipation is killing me been biting my fingernails  hno:  so much i think i hit bone kid! 4 real. I bet you happy as a pig in shit chillen with that display, you ass cant stop staring at it i bet
> *


thanks good glad u had a good weekend i didnt do much just stayed home n relax my turntable bracket that my five bar slides into got bang up prettty good dont know how it happe. ups guy might have fuck up my shit the bar wont even slide in so im going to danny house this weeked not sure yet n try to fix it if t not one thing it another lol yeah bro display better n person i throw out my bed n place my pillow on the display im going to sleep good tonight lol just kidding! haha who did the mods on ur blue crush frame


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 16 2010, 11:25 PM~17510526
> *thanks good glad u had a good weekend i didnt do much just stayed home n relax my turntable bracket that my five bar slides into got bang up prettty good dont know how it happe. ups guy might have fuck up my shit the bar wont even slide in so im going to danny house  this weeked not sure yet n try to fix it  if t not one thing it another lol yeah bro display better n person i throw out my bed n place my pillow on the display im going to sleep good tonight lol just kidding! haha who did the mods on ur blue crush frame
> *


sa rollerz did paint and body
yo becarful sleeping on it you dont brake a mirror :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 16 2010, 09:28 PM~17510567
> *sa rollerz did paint and body
> yo becarful sleeping on it you dont brake a mirror :biggrin:
> *


john did a good job badass frame i bet it cost u a grip huh? u will get sum people feelings hurt with ur bike  i wish i could do alot to mine but i cant only thing i did was remove the seat post to make the wings stand out cause that middle bar was in the way. before i remove the seat post with all the mods on it i only paid a 100 bucks for it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 16 2010, 11:34 PM~17510652
> *john did a good job badass frame i bet it cost u a grip huh? u will get sum people feelings hurt with ur bike  i wish i could do alot to mine but i cant only thing i did was remove the seat post to make the wings stand out cause that middle bar was in the way. before i remove the seat post  with all the mods on it i only paid a 100 bucks for it
> *


word up bro, Its gonna look fantastic hey I'll give you blue crush's frame for your display, but you pay shipping both ways :0 :roflmao:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 07:51 AM~17513504
> *word up bro, Its gonna look fantastic hey I'll give you blue crush's frame for your display, but you pay shipping both ways :0  :roflmao:
> *


hahaha u serious?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:nono: :twak: :biggrin: 


:roflmao:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:13 AM~17513639
> *:nono:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


lol! i will send u a 10by10 photo to hang on ur wall :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

its a deal hell yea I'll box up the frame right now :around:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:16 AM~17513667
> *its a deal hell yea I'll box up the frame right now :around:
> *


 :loco:  how long did it take to get ur frame back from john


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 16 2010, 07:37 PM~17509901
> *whats good playa, hows da weather in N.C.
> *



SHITY....
BEEN RAINING.....

HOW IS IT OVER THERE?..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

on off rain and still in the 50/60's can't wait for the short skirt/ g string weather :cheesy:


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 07:45 AM~17514010
> *on off rain and still in the 50/60's can't wait for the short skirt/ g string weather :cheesy:
> *




X2

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 17 2010, 10:20 AM~17513698
> *:loco:   how long did it take to get ur frame back from john
> *


he allready had it painted prior I made a topic looking for a rad frame for my boy and he put that one in it for sale, so I said faq it and I ended up buying it, could'nt pass it up. so as soon as he got the dough, it was shipped it used to look like this in the past. I hate orange though


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 07:48 AM~17514042
> *he allready had it painted prior I made a topic looking for a rad frame for my boy and he put that one in it for sale, so I said faq it and I ended up buying it, could'nt pass it up. so as soon as he got the dough, it was shipped it used to look like this in the past. I hate orange though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT BAD AZZ....

WHOS IS IT?....


----------



## cone_weezy

got dam ! that a killer frame right there ibwould have left it the way it was


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 17 2010, 07:54 AM~17514125
> *got dam ! that a killer frame right there ibwould have left it the way it was
> *





:werd:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 17 2010, 10:54 AM~17514118
> *THAT BAD AZZ....
> 
> WHOS IS IT?....
> *


thazs mine my dogg


----------



## cone_weezy

i would have left the frame the way it was n call it orange crush or sunkist lol paint is sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 17 2010, 10:54 AM~17514125
> *got dam ! that a killer frame right there ibwould have left it the way it was
> *


Na I dont like orange unless its Halloween and I'm looking at a pumpkin :biggrin: , I think it looks 10x better now thats why I got it. but hey once i get my 10x10 picture of your display and we trade you can paint it what ever color you want


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:14 AM~17514347
> *thazs mine my dogg
> *



SHIT THATZ NICE...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 17 2010, 11:23 AM~17514433
> *SHIT THATZ NICE...
> *


thanks bro hope to have it out by next year, just need to sell some of my other bikes to turn the cash around and dump it in to this one :biggrin:


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:19 AM~17514399
> *Na I dont like orange unless its Halloween and I'm looking at a pumpkin :biggrin: , I think it looks 10x better now thats why I got it. but hey once i get my 10x10 picture of your display and we trade you can paint it what ever color you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




MAN ITS STILL LOOKS NICE...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, FINEST KREATIONS, 1SLICK3, cone_weezy, lesstime

Damn full house whats up evrbody


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:24 AM~17514450
> *thanks bro hope to have it out by next year, just need to sell some of my other bikes to turn the cash around and dump it in to this one :biggrin:
> *




SHIT WAT U TRYING TO SELL?...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

all my bikes (complete) to make room in the trailer, here's a few pics but on our club site theres a shit load more
www.PedaLScraperZ.webs.com 































































This ones sold just waiting on payment


----------



## cone_weezy

lol ...... i know u will do sum damage with ur parts n the frame u better take this to vegas  i know mine kinda simple cause everyone looking at my old paint job once my new comes out it going to be ten times better the guy that paint danny bike is painting mine. the homie is hooking me up with a radical paint job


----------



## cone_weezy

lol ...... i know u will do sum damage with ur parts n the frame u better take this to vegas  i know mine kinda simple cause everyone looking at my old paint job once my new comes out it going to be ten times better the guy that paint danny bike is painting mine. the homie is hooking me up with a radical paint job


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 17 2010, 11:33 AM~17514534
> *lol ...... i know u will do sum damage with ur parts n the frame  u better take this to vegas   i know mine kinda simple cause everyone looking at my old paint job once my new comes out it going to be ten times better the guy that paint danny bike is painting mine. the homie is hooking me up with a radical paint job
> *


vegas is cross country for me but next year if and hope it be done by then me the fam and blue crush will be there :biggrin: if not the year after


----------



## cone_weezy

wouldnt mind having ur spinning wheels an that blue bike what the retail value om the blue one


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 17 2010, 11:37 AM~17514578
> *wouldnt mind having ur spinning wheels an that blue bike what the retail value om the blue one
> *


The spinners I think HNICUSTOMS has a pair he selling with tires bro for a good price if he still have em
and blue ones pretty much sold its on lock for a local homie that wants it to display with his caddy , they go together like peas and carrots, everyone thought i made the bike just for his car, but na it just worked out that way


----------



## 1SLICK3

WHO DID UR PAINT JOB?...

AND THE FRAME?...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 17 2010, 11:42 AM~17514613
> *WHO DID UR PAINT JOB?...
> 
> AND THE FRAME?...
> *


4 wich one bro? just posted 5 bikes lol


----------



## 1SLICK3

> all my bikes (complete) to make room in the trailer, here's a few pics but on our club site theres a shit load more
> www.PedaLScraperZ.webs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THIS BIKE....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

gotcha now yea me and my boy painted that one years ago just re did it all last year when i came home from deployment


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:19 AM~17514399
> *Na I dont like orange unless its Halloween and I'm looking at a pumpkin :biggrin: , I think it looks 10x better now thats why I got it. but hey once i get my 10x10 picture of your display and we trade you can paint it what ever color you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THIS ONE??..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

gotta change a shitty diaper yo, be back in a few :sprint:


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:49 AM~17514706
> *gotta change a shitty diaper yo, be back in a few :sprint:
> *




:roflmao: :barf:


----------



## cone_weezy

its cool homie  i guess all the money u getting back is going toward ur blue crush huh?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

1SLICK3-Blue crush body and paint was done by my ***** sa rollerz

cone weezy-yea all proceeds from the sales go to the Blue Crush Foundation :x: I got over 4 g's into it already and cant put more of my cash in it right now, so the sales from the others going into it, the wifey has a titty attack when i spend our cash on it cause she like" there more money in all your bikes than her car' but she dont understand


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 09:01 AM~17514819
> *1SLICK3-Blue crush body and paint was done by my ***** sa rollerz
> 
> cone weezy-yea all proceeds from the sales go to the Blue Crush Foundation :x: I got over 4 g's into it already and cant put more of my cash in it right now, so the sales from the others going into it, the wifey has a titty attack when i spend our cash on it cause she like" there more money in all your bikes than her car' but she dont understand
> *



HOW MUCH DID THEY CHARGE U?..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

it wasnt cheap :biggrin:


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 09:10 AM~17514914
> *it wasnt cheap :biggrin:
> *



SHIT I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE SUMTHING LIKE THAT......


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 17 2010, 12:11 PM~17514931
> *SHIT I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE SUMTHING LIKE THAT......
> *


i been wanting to build a rad for years but everytime i tried i ended up getting deployed so the furthest i always built was streets and semi's and this one gonna be my last build so i wanted to end it with a crush 'A Blue Crush' :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

lol yeah all the wifey n girlfriend dont understand it a passion my parents couldnt afford it when i was little now im grown i can do make my own. im putting least 6500 on mine that without the display ... display was only a grand ...when i have my ready in dec for los magnicficos im going to ride mine n the arena show them haters i build to ride not to show haha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 17 2010, 12:14 PM~17514950
> *lol yeah all the wifey n girlfriend dont understand it a passion  my parents couldnt afford it when i was little now im grown i can do make my own. im putting least 6500 on mine that without the display ... display was only a grand ...when i have my ready in dec for los magnicficos  im going to ride  mine n the arena  show them haters i build to ride not to show haha
> *


thats the only way to do it i ride all mine around shows! Best believe I'm even gonna ride Big blue (just a little bit) :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

i can careless about winning vegas but it would be nice to show my bike there, be honest i rather have my bike featured in the magazine cause the whole world can see ur pride an joy .. an vegas is just a superbowl for the lowrider community


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 17 2010, 12:22 PM~17515037
> *i can careless about winning vegas but it would be nice to show my bike there, be honest i rather have my bike  featured in the magazine cause the whole world can see ur pride an joy .. an vegas is just a superbowl for the lowrider community
> *


yessir i feel you its the superbowl where janet popped out a titty, :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats up mrmarcu$716 :wave: we see you in here, welcome homie


----------



## MRMARCU$716

* :nicoderm: SUP HOMIE I SEE YALL HOLDEN IT DOWN FO DA EAST SIDE :h5: IM LOVEN WHAT U DOING, WE FROM B-low =BUFFALO & WE GETZ IT N ! KEEP IT UP :thumbsup: & HOLLA @ ME.*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by MRMARCU$716_@May 17 2010, 01:13 PM~17515580
> * :nicoderm: SUP HOMIE I SEE YALL HOLDEN IT DOWN FO DA EAST SIDE  :h5: IM LOVEN WHAT U DOING, WE FROM B-low =BUFFALO & WE GETZ IT N ! KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:  & HOLLA @ ME.
> *


*
  post some pics of what you got bro, represent
everyone in this topic has nutin but love for everyone in here, no haters :biggrin: 
we all cool*


----------



## MRMARCU$716

WE DONT JUS  :wow: :nicoderm: @ ARE BIKES CUS DA SWEET! WE RIDEZ EM = WE BE :roflmao: HOLLA)))


----------



## MRMARCU$716

PICZ COMING HOMIE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by MRMARCU$716_@May 17 2010, 01:31 PM~17515728
> *PICZ COMING HOMIE
> *


word up thats whats up looking foward to seeing more east coast swagger :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 11:43 PM~16674294
> *yo whats up people, i dont know if this been done before on the bikes forum but ima try it. I'm fairly new to lay it low, but been in the lowrider bicycle circuit since '97! My goal on this topic is to have all us east coast lowriders connect with one another and bring East coast lowrider bicycles back on the map. Like Drastic Auto Club did in the past with Reoccuring Nightmare. Post pics of our rides, club info, just shoot the shit and bullshit, post auto and bike show events, whatever. But, Please no drama or haters. Lets keep this topic hot homies and on page 1. East Coast Stand up and unite. West Coast, Down South, up North, feel free to drop in check us out and let us now what you think too!!!
> *


this is how the topic started :biggrin:


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 5 2010, 03:57 PM~17103440
> *one of my favorite pictures of Pinnacle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hey bro i was talkin ABOUT this bike i wanted to know if i can get the same rims and wat price i can get them for also the trims for the rims


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@May 17 2010, 04:46 PM~17517719
> *hey bro i was talkin ABOUT this bike i wanted to know if i can get the same rims and wat price i can get them for also the trims for the rims
> *


Good luck man Pinnacle is in a museum, so the rims and trims you aint gonna find and i highly doubt anyone's gonna make the same ones for you, but someone might make you something similar but just fyi faced wheels and trims are going to run you alot of money. 
GOOD LUCK with that budy


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 03:45 PM~17518295
> *Good luck man Pinnacle is in a museum, so the rims and trims you aint gonna find and i highly doubt anyone's gonna make the same ones for you, but someone might make you something similar but just fyi faced wheels and trims are going to run you alot of money.
> GOOD LUCK with that budy
> *


 why????????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

why what?????


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 03:55 PM~17518403
> *why what?????
> *


 WHY WONT THEY MAKE THEM RIMS?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

because they are one of a kind, made for that bike. your best bet is comming up with a design or having a cad designer like justdeez help you come up with a design and get the cads first then go from there. but I'm telling you now man be prepared to spend around 1,000 bucks if not more


----------



## cone_weezy

scraperz stop lieing to the homie lok just kidding yeah rims an. trim arent cheap


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

plus my man don't you want to be original and come up with your own shit, why bite on someones design and craftmanship, it just aint right if you ask me. come up with something that fits you and your bike design. thats just my 2 cents


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 04:20 PM~17518654
> *plus my man don't you want to be original and come up with your own shit, why bite on someones design and craftmanship, it just aint right if you ask me. come up with something that fits you and your bike design. thats just my 2 cents
> *


yup that true. thays why it called one of kind lol u know what i hate when people copy each other parts like when people put hydro cylinders on the sissy bar. in raise the seat i think it played out already not to dis anyone but try something different what i haye the most is when people win buy using someone else parts thay already won from previous show i dont cut the no slack or give them credits


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

theres a bunch a guys on here that will help you with the cads which is the first step: talk to JUSTDEEZ, Syked1, show-bound, etc.. those guys be more then willing to help you get on your way to a one of a kind wheel


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 05:07 PM~17519126
> *theres a bunch a guys on here that will help you with the cads which is the first step: talk to JUSTDEEZ, Syked1, show-bound, etc.. those guys be more then willing to help you get on your way to a one of a kind wheel
> *


 thanks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@May 17 2010, 07:14 PM~17519196
> *thanks
> *


no doubt if you need any more help man hit me up I'll point you in the right direction


----------



## LIL_GRIM

:wave: TTT


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 05:14 PM~17519201
> *no doubt if you need any more help man hit me up I'll point you in the right direction
> *


 ok thats cool ill hit up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, djmatt78, brownlife212, jgooseh7

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

who did ur seat


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 17 2010, 10:03 PM~17521218
> *who did ur seat
> *


hahaha be more specific fahker, who you talking to and what seat if you talking to me i got 5 bikes and 7 seats :roflmao:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:12 PM~17521364
> *hahaha be more specific fahker, who you talking to and what seat if you talking to me i got 5 bikes and 7 seats  :roflmao:
> *


u fool lol .. on ur blue crush


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 17 2010, 10:14 PM~17521404
> *u fool lol .. on ur blue crush
> *


still which one i have two for that one lol :twak: specify


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just fahkin with you bro the uhpolstered one was done by henry's and the 3d/painted one was by sa rollerz


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:16 PM~17521436
> *just fahkin with you bro the uhpolstered one was done by henry's and the 3d/painted one was by sa rollerz
> *


sweet  mine should be done on the 31st hottstuff making a matching seat cant wait for that either


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 17 2010, 10:18 PM~17521480
> *sweet  mine should be done on the 31st hottstuff making a matching seat cant wait for that either
> *


i know i saw it already :0


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 17 2010, 10:26 PM~17521589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  

hey howd the tires come out brother


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:27 PM~17521600
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> hey howd the tires come out brother
> *


THEY DONT RUB NE MORE BUT ITS RAINING ALL WEEK HERE I ONLY CRUISE IT A LIL...THEY PORBALY FIXED IT CUZ IT DONT RUB BUT WHO KNOWS THEY PROBABLY JUST TOOK MY $ LOL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

i didn't even notice you had that tip of the arrow cut off! or was it cut off before?


----------



## hnicustoms

I DIDNT NOTICE THAT.............FRAME WENT THRO A TON OF WORK IT LOOKS LIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 18 2010, 01:31 AM~17523863
> *i didn't even notice you had that tip of the arrow cut off! or was it cut off before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea bro its a long story, but the first time the frame shipped when it was orange fed ex gave it a beating,








so it got returned fixed and then shipped again then it went back to texas again for more paint/different color so then it sat there forever until I took it over, and brought it back to life. its been changed up alot


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo whats up east coast: I'll be away all weekend with the military gotta go to ft. Indiantowngap for rifle qualifications and some other shit, so its up to the rest of you guys to help keep this topic on page 1. I hope when I get back on Sunday this shit aint on page 5 so lets keep this TTMFT


----------



## Ant-Wan

keeping this topic TT gd T


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 18 2010, 05:05 PM~17530397
> * keeping this topic TT gd T
> *


word twan, good looking bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 18 2010, 06:34 PM~17530734
> *word twan, good looking bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: I can't move my ears like that :biggrin: But I can move everything else


----------



## mr.casper

maryland washington dc in da house ttt


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2010, 06:34 PM~17183498
> *tampa continued: big up to-Chain Reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 the green one with the custom parts


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@May 18 2010, 07:02 PM~17531694
> *the green one with the custom parts
> *


Yea i gotcha now, i see what you mean. Pinnacles wheels would loook nice on that, but hit up justdeez he made the cads for the green one so he already has the style and could come up with a perfect matching wheel for you with the same flow of parts


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 18 2010, 05:22 PM~17531917
> *Yea i gotcha now, i see what you mean. Pinnacles wheels would loook nice on that, but hit up justdeez he made the cads for the green one so he already has the style and could come up with a perfect matching wheel for you with the same flow of parts
> *


 cool but since you said it was goin to be alot of money then ill save up atleast 1000 then ill hit him up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@May 18 2010, 07:28 PM~17531965
> *cool but since you said it was goin to be alot of money then ill save up atleast 1000 then ill hit him up
> *


well roughly wheels are any where from 4-8 hundred depending on what you want done then you gotta either paint them or plate/engrave them if you go with disk brakes/etc... its gonna be more 7/8 and thats raw but if you just looking for wheels free wheel it will be cheaper of course but the more detail you want of course the more expensive it will get. and for the trims all four trims your looking at 100-200 depending on who you use to cut and what type of cutting it is then you'd have to spend more for plating/engraving 

I hope this helps and you get an idea of prices to help you out


----------



## 1SLICK3

WATZ UP EVERYBODY....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats good slick

Dayum full house thats whats up hi everyone
5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, feliciano, 1SLICK3, brownlife212, Lu Daddy


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 18 2010, 05:36 PM~17532051
> *well roughly wheels are any where from 4-8 hundred depending on what you want done then you gotta either paint them or plate/engrave them if you go with disk brakes/etc... its gonna be more 7/8 and thats raw but if you just looking for wheels free wheel it will be cheaper of course but the more detail you want of course the more expensive it will get. and for the trims all four trims your looking at 100-200 depending on who you use to cut and what type of cutting it is then you'd have to spend more for plating/engraving
> 
> I hope this helps and you get an idea of prices to help you out
> *


 well that really helps me alot and now i have to work really hard to get more money because i also wanna engrave the parts in that bike 
i guess its goin to take me atleast one year because i dont get that much money but ill get it done 
i wana be able to make this bike really nice and i maybe some day we'll meet up and check out both of our bikes 
i really apreciate your help
u give me an idea of how much money i going to have to spend and how long its going to take thanks


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 18 2010, 04:38 PM~17532073
> *whats good slick
> 
> Dayum full house thats whats up hi everyone
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, feliciano, 1SLICK3, brownlife212, Lu Daddy
> *


X2



NOTHING MUCH BRO...
WATZ UP WITH U?..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@May 18 2010, 07:44 PM~17532131
> *well that really helps me alot and now i have to work really hard to get more money because i also wanna engrave the parts in that bike
> i guess its goin to take me atleast one year because i dont get that much money but ill get it done
> i wana be able to make this bike really nice and i maybe some day we'll meet up and check out both of our bikes
> i really apreciate your help
> u give me an idea of how much money i going to have to spend and how long its going to take thanks
> *


anytime buddy


----------



## cone_weezy

whats up pedal scraperz how everything in the far east


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 18 2010, 08:03 AM~17526554
> *yea bro its a long story, but the first time the frame shipped when it was orange fed ex gave it a beating,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it got returned fixed and then shipped again then it went back to texas again for more paint/different color so then it sat there forever until I took it over, and brought it back to life.  its been changed up alot
> *


oh i see!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 18 2010, 10:13 PM~17534081
> *whats up pedal scraperz how everything  in  the far east
> *


chillen waiting for a bunch a parts in the mail


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 19 2010, 12:36 AM~17536096
> *oh i see!
> *


Ima do a build up topic maybe soon. When i do I'ma start from the beginning how it started to its rebirth to its born again and how it is now :biggrin: this way everyone will see step by step the many phases of Blue Crush. of course ima leave out my secret squirrel secret parts till the very end though :0


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 18 2010, 11:35 PM~17536787
> *Ima do a build up topic maybe soon. When i do I'ma start from the beginning how it started to its rebirth to its born again  and how it is now :biggrin: this way everyone will see step by step the many phases of Blue Crush. of course ima leave out my secret squirrel secret parts till the very end though :0
> *


nce wen u planning to do thiss :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 18 2010, 11:32 PM~17536761
> *chillen waiting for a bunch a parts in the mail
> *


thats cool u should have at least 15 packages lol j/k better hope they arent bang up from ups guy


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 19 2010, 01:38 AM~17536805
> *nce wen u planning to do thiss :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not really planning just when ever i think is a good time to I'ma do it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 19 2010, 06:51 AM~17537821
> *thats cool u should have at least 15 packages lol j/k better hope they arent bang up from ups guy
> *


bite your tongue dont even think like that!!!!! :twak: The packages are gonna get delivered with a red carpet roll out to my door and a police escort :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 08:19 AM~17538965
> *bite your tongue dont even think like that!!!!! :twak: The packages are gonna get delivered with a red carpet roll out to my door and a police escort :biggrin:
> *


well while that happening i will be at the studio doing a photo shoot with my bike. watching vida guerra posing on my bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:boink: vida


----------



## 1SLICK3

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

random cool ass graffiti


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

alright people heres another one for ya to think about


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

sup errybody
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, goinlow, nvpp1026


----------



## goinlow

whats up to all the EastCoast Bike Riders!!! Stopping by to say whats up! PedalScraperZ...... keep holding it down for PA homie !!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 01:45 PM~17540214
> *sup errybody
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, goinlow, nvpp1026
> *


 :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@May 19 2010, 12:48 PM~17540235
> *whats up to all the EastCoast Bike Riders!!!  Stopping by to say whats up!  PedalScraperZ...... keep holding it down for PA homie !!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *











you know it bro


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 07:38 AM~17539129
> *random cool ass graffiti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MAN THAT FOOLS GOOD...


----------



## nvpp1026

east coast bikes...


----------



## nvpp1026




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@May 19 2010, 07:22 PM~17543913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   i like the quad bike, any close ups


----------



## nvpp1026

nah if i get it any closer it gets blurry


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@May 19 2010, 06:26 PM~17542859
> *east coast bikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That how you make a guy in the civic feel shy at the red light


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## JuicyJ




----------



## JuicyJ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 08:59 PM~17544790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :run: :wow:    :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 08:59 PM~17544790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that green machine right theere


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 10:04 PM~17544840
> *i like that green machine right theere
> *




this bike was exposed at Scrape by the Lake last year... maybe this year to... :naughty:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

My ***** NY HNIC


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@May 19 2010, 04:22 PM~17543913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE BIKES...


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 05:50 PM~17544681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 05:59 PM~17544790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nicest headlight collection i seen in a while


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

found these PedaL ScraperZ rides in www.lo-endtheory.com website


----------



## feliciano

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 06:50 PM~17544681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool man did u attend that show? that was lowrider miami 2007.. This bike won in our club for street custom..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO THE WHEELS SHIPPED THEY ARE ON THE WAY


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Here's another one fockers


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 08:09 AM~17550563
> *WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO THE WHEELS SHIPPED THEY ARE ON THE WAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yea bro im about to go awol this weekend from the army, my wheels from toyshop getting delivered and all the faced parts from spears. My wife gonna call me i know it and be like 'babe your stuff got here and its sooooo nice' and i'ma want to load my rifle and just start a celebratory bullet shower :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 10:41 AM~17551774
> *yea bro im about to go awol this weekend from the army, my wheels from toyshop getting delivered and all the faced parts from spears. My wife gonna call me i know it and be like 'babe your stuff got here and its  sooooo nice' and i'ma want to load my rifle and just start a celebratory bullet shower :biggrin:
> *


dang that sucks! so your stuff is gonna get delivered while your gone? when do you get back, how long do you gotta wait to see the parts?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

gone fri at 5am till sunday night three day field operation. so sunday night I'll be full of smiles. my dumb ass privates better not piss me off this weekend. Ima smoke them just cause im with them and not the parts :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

sup east coast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here's the wheels update from toyshop

Tracking Detail

Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/25/2010.
Tracking Information









Status:
In Transit - On Time 
Scheduled Delivery Date:
05/25/2010
Shipped To:
TOBYHANNA, PA, US 
Shipped/Billed On:
05/20/2010
Type:
Package
Service:
GROUND
*Weight:
19.60 Lbs*
(that's some real deal wheels right there)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SLAMsession- greenville, NC, last weekend


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

alright east coast, I'm about to head out to base for the next three days Ill see ya sunday night/monday

make sure you all check this video its sick


----------



## 1SLICK3

LOWYALTY IN THE HOUSE.....


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

*WANA WISH A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SON ANTHONY JAVIER "AJ" 1YEAR OLD TODAY WE LOVE YOU LIL CAS!*


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 23 2010, 10:06 AM~17577139
> *WANA WISH A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SON ANTHONY JAVIER "AJ" 1YEAR OLD TODAY WE LOVE YOU LIL CAS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




HAPPY B-DAY ......


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 23 2010, 01:06 PM~17577139
> *WANA WISH A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SON ANTHONY JAVIER "AJ" 1YEAR OLD TODAY WE LOVE YOU LIL CAS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy belated birthday lil' man


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 23 2010, 02:15 PM~17578402
> *HAPPY B-DAY ......
> *


thanks slick how was caponee concert?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 23 2010, 05:41 PM~17579473
> *happy belated birthday lil' man
> *


u aint late his b-day is today but thanks anywayZ!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 23 2010, 01:06 PM~17577139
> *WANA WISH A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SON ANTHONY JAVIER "AJ" 1YEAR OLD TODAY WE LOVE YOU LIL CAS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...HAPPY B-DAY


----------



## hnicustoms

....WAS UP EAST COAST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 23 2010, 07:42 PM~17580497
> *...HAPPY B-DAY
> *


thanks


----------



## nc patrick

here my bike at twistedstallions car show may 22










and my lil bro bike










:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by nc patrick_@May 23 2010, 07:55 PM~17580605
> *here my bike at twistedstallions car show may 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my lil bro bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice u from nc wat part!?


----------



## noe_from_texas

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 23 2010, 06:35 PM~17580404
> *thanks slick how was caponee concert?
> *



SIMON...
MAN I DIDNT EVEN GO.....
I WISH I DID....


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by nc patrick_@May 23 2010, 06:55 PM~17580605
> *here my bike at twistedstallions car show may 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my lil bro bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




THEY LOOK NICE.....


----------



## nc patrick

elm city nc


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 08:57 PM~17558029
> *here's the wheels update from toyshop
> 
> Tracking Detail
> 
> Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/25/2010.
> Tracking Information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Status:
> In Transit - On Time
> Scheduled Delivery Date:
> 05/25/2010
> Shipped To:
> TOBYHANNA, PA, US
> Shipped/Billed On:
> 05/20/2010
> Type:
> Package
> Service:
> GROUND
> Weight:
> 19.60 Lbs
> (that's some real deal wheels right there)
> *


your not gonna sleep tonight huh?! lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Got all my faced parts in the mail today ahhhhhhhhhhh! FULL COURSE MEAL
HERES THE PICS







SPEARS








































































thats all ya'll get for now, just letting it be known, 'Blue Crush' is coming soon


----------



## lesstime

come on just show us lol


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 24 2010, 07:08 PM~17591776
> *Got all my faced parts in the mail today ahhhhhhhhhhh! FULL COURSE MEAL
> HERES THE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all ya'll get for now, just letting it be known, 'Blue Crush' is coming soon
> *



HELL YA CANY WAIT hno: hno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 24 2010, 06:08 PM~17591776
> *Got all my faced parts in the mail today ahhhhhhhhhhh! FULL COURSE MEAL
> HERES THE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all ya'll get for now, just letting it be known, 'Blue Crush' is coming soon
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cone_weezy

fuck the full course meal i wanna the snack the wheels lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 24 2010, 06:08 PM~17591776
> *Got all my faced parts in the mail today ahhhhhhhhhhh! FULL COURSE MEAL
> HERES THE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all ya'll get for now, just letting it be known, 'Blue Crush' is coming soon
> *


Anytime, Hope you enjoy the meal... :biggrin: more coming your way soon..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 24 2010, 10:16 PM~17592733
> *Anytime, Hope you enjoy the meal...  :biggrin:  more coming your way soon..
> *


how could i forget there's more to come also: everyones gonna be like


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 24 2010, 08:36 PM~17593034
> *how could i forget there's more to come also: everyones gonna be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_GRIM

:cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

hhahahaha. spears is a tard! hahahaha. labeled all your parts for you. hahaha.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by nc patrick_@May 23 2010, 09:55 PM~17580605
> *here my bike at twistedstallions car show may 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my lil bro bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



....NICE


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 24 2010, 09:08 PM~17591776
> *Got all my faced parts in the mail today ahhhhhhhhhhh! FULL COURSE MEAL
> HERES THE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all ya'll get for now, just letting it be known, 'Blue Crush' is coming soon
> *





.....NICE   :wow:


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 24 2010, 06:08 PM~17591776
> *Got all my faced parts in the mail today ahhhhhhhhhhh! FULL COURSE MEAL
> HERES THE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all ya'll get for now, just letting it be known, 'Blue Crush' is coming soon
> *



LOOKS GOOD DAWG....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Got the wheels from toyshop this morning, They are nuts!!!

thanks mike


















thats all for now, sorry!!! hehehe


----------



## Meeba

That's a purtey box. how much shipped to 18018? Can't wait to see what you have in store for Blue Crush.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 10:53 AM~17597623
> *Got the wheels from toyshop this morning, They are nuts!!!
> 
> thanks mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all for now, sorry!!! hehehe
> *


okay, okay here's the only shot I'ma give you all of the wheels, until they're painted and finished


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 04:17 PM~17601475
> *okay, okay here's the only shot I'ma give you all of the wheels, until they're painted and finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE :wow: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 25 2010, 06:19 PM~17601502
> *MORE  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :nono: no more


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 04:21 PM~17601530
> *:nono: no more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK..  :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 25 2010, 06:23 PM~17601555
> *OK..   :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 04:25 PM~17601582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :buttkick: :run: :run:


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 04:17 PM~17601475
> *okay, okay here's the only shot I'ma give you all of the wheels, until they're painted and finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damns they look sick send me a pm n let me know how much u spend so i can get started on mines thanks


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: Now we almost know what you are cookin'!!!!   



Look like it's gonna be baaaaaAAADDDDDDD :nicoderm:


:run:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@May 25 2010, 06:37 PM~17601754
> *damns they look sick send me a pm n let me know how much u spend so i can get started on mines thanks
> *


dont need to pm price its not secret just the parts are hehe :biggrin: 
700 plus shipping with a military discount for the wheels got a hook up thanks again Toyshop. thats not including the trims and paint thats extra. so save up about a grand for some sick completed wheels


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 04:47 PM~17601836
> *dont need to pm price its not secret just the parts are hehe :biggrin:
> 700 plus shipping with a military discount for the wheels got a hook up thanks again Toyshop. thats not including the trims and paint thats extra. so save up about a grand for some sick completed wheels
> *


nice but does mike still work doing parts


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 04:47 PM~17601836
> *dont need to pm price its not secret just the parts are hehe :biggrin:
> 700 plus shipping with a military discount for the wheels got a hook up thanks again Toyshop. thats not including the trims and paint thats extra. so save up about a grand for some sick completed wheels
> *


 ok thanks but 700 for raw rims?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 25 2010, 06:50 PM~17601872
> *nice but does mike still work doing parts
> *


na he did me a favor


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@May 25 2010, 06:50 PM~17601873
> *ok thanks but 700 for raw rims?
> *


nah playa i got more than just raw rims i got alot more goodies in my wheels but i will not talk of that just yet, when you see it you will understand. lets just say these are not made like other people/companys wheels. these are all custom fabricated from top to bottom. theyre not just a faced rim and regular hub parts like alot of people use these are all custom hand/ machine made


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

most people use stock hubs like this 








and just weld it to the center of the wheel, because its easier, cheaper and quicker, but these are custom hubs right to the wheel itself. it cost to be the boss bro.


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 05:13 PM~17602115
> *nah playa i got more than just raw rims i got alot more goodies in my wheels but i will not talk of that just yet, when you see it you will understand. lets just say these are not made like other people/companys wheels. these are all custom fabricated from top to bottom. theyre not just a faced rim and regular hub parts like alot of people use these are all custom hand/ machine made
> *


 oooooooooooooo thaTS COOL i bet they look sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@May 25 2010, 07:20 PM~17602172
> *oooooooooooooo thaTS COOL i bet they look sick
> *


:yes: they are, ask justdeez he saw them :0


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 05:21 PM~17602190
> *:yes: they are, ask justdeez he saw them  :0
> *


 damns i wish i did too 
but damns ur bike is goin to be one of the best in the east thats fo sho


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@May 25 2010, 07:23 PM~17602206
> *damns i wish i did too
> but damns ur bike is goin to be one of the best in the east thats fo sho
> *


thanks bro i hope so. It wouldn't be possible without my dream team i got working with me on my project. Once again I'm a give shout outs to my team:

Blue Crush; A TEAM

PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
Kandy Shop- Paint and body
Justdeez- Cads and designs
SpearsCustoms- Faced Parts
ToyShop- Wheels and brake setup
Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
DTwist- Bearing cups and seat post
Eddie's- Engraving and plating
and more to come....................

Also, thanks to everyone for the support so far and all the p.m.'s filled with positive comments.


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 05:43 PM~17602396
> *thanks bro i hope so. It wouldn't be possible without my dream team i got working with me on my project. Once again I'm a give shout outs to my team:
> 
> Blue Crush; A TEAM
> 
> PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
> Kandy Shop- Paint and body
> Justdeez- Cads and designs
> SpearsCustoms- Faced Parts
> ToyShop- Wheels and brake setup
> Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
> DTwist- Bearing cups and seat post
> Eddie's- Engraving and plating
> and more to come....................
> 
> Also, thanks to everyone for the support so far and all the p.m.'s filled with positive comments.
> *


 were can i hit up toyshop?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@May 25 2010, 07:47 PM~17602443
> *were can i hit up toyshop?
> *


best i can say is p.m. him other than that idk my man. I'm not at liberty to just give out his number.

i did let him know you were inquiring about his services though


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 05:49 PM~17602463
> *best i can say is p.m. him other than that idk my man. I'm not at liberty to just give out his number.
> *


 yeah i know
i meen how can i pm him


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@May 25 2010, 07:56 PM~17602520
> *yeah i know
> i meen how can i pm him
> *


try this, good luck 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=9020


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 05:59 PM~17602547
> *try this, good luck
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=9020
> *


 thanks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

no problem man


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Whats up East Coasters, PedaL ScraperZ from the Poconos stoppin in to show some love and let ya know about some of our bikes for sale if ya interested hit me up pm or by email: [email protected]
I can deliver them for price of gas and tolls also to save $ on shipping
alright here they are:

Child's Play $1400-air suspension, spinners, Chucky, etc... everything what you see is included


















The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike $1350- air suspension, cd player, 4- 8" subs, 7" screen, cd player, battery, etc... everything you see is included.



















for more pics and more info go to our website www.PedaLScraperZ.webs.com


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ohhhh by the way the tribute trike will have new custom square twisted moon shaped handlebars hopefully done by next week


----------



## nc patrick

a bike that i had i sold it:


















an my walmart schwinn:

before:









after:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nc patrick_@May 25 2010, 10:47 PM~17604748
> *a bike that i had i sold it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an my walmart schwinn:
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 06:43 PM~17602396
> *thanks bro i hope so. It wouldn't be possible without my dream team i got working with me on my project. Once again I'm a give shout outs to my team:
> 
> Blue Crush; A TEAM
> 
> PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
> Kandy Shop- Paint and body
> Justdeez- Cads and designs
> SpearsCustoms- Faced Parts
> ToyShop- Wheels and brake setup
> Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
> DTwist- Bearing cups and seat post
> Eddie's- Engraving and plating
> and more to come....................
> 
> Also, thanks to everyone for the support so far and all the p.m.'s filled with positive comments.
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 26 2010, 10:52 AM~17609357
> *
> *


yessir soon just waiting on the last few parts then its off to you guys bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

aint no party, like an east coast party, cause an east coast party, dont stop!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@May 26 2010, 06:49 PM~17613795
> *
> *


my *****!!!
how you been hows the lil bambino


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2010, 06:10 PM~17613959
> *my *****!!!
> how you been hows the lil bambino
> *


doing good dog ,  

sup with u hows the famsz ?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

GOOD BRO, THANKS FOR ASKING HOWS THE 12"ER DOING ANY PROGRESS


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike: is now reserved for my homie, toneloco 
-no longer for sale, SALE PENDING










KaotiK is and has been reserved for my homie, 1SIK8T4
-no longer for sale, SALE PENDING










Child's Play is still up for sale










------------------------------------------------------------------------
It looks like All PedaL ScraperZ creations might be staying in PA after all!!!
I am very happy for that


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

good morning my east coast playas


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2010, 06:33 PM~17615423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 27 2010, 12:02 PM~17621534
> *good morning my east coast playas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



....WAS GOOD EAST COAST


----------



## mr.casper

GETTING SOME WORK DONE! JUST A QUICK BUILT FOR ONE OF MY NEPHEWS TO CRUSIE IN DA FESTIVAL THIS WEEKEND! 3 HRS WORK LOL


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 27 2010, 10:03 PM~17626923
> *GETTING SOME WORK DONE! JUST A QUICK BUILT FOR ONE OF MY NEPHEWS TO CRUSIE IN DA FESTIVAL THIS WEEKEND! 3 HRS WORK LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 27 2010, 09:03 PM~17626923
> *GETTING SOME WORK DONE! JUST A QUICK BUILT FOR ONE OF MY NEPHEWS TO CRUSIE IN DA FESTIVAL THIS WEEKEND! 3 HRS WORK LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


use ELMO as a front fender emblem


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 27 2010, 07:04 PM~17626943
> *
> *


  wat up g?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 27 2010, 07:07 PM~17626964
> *use ELMO as a front fender emblem
> *


ok will do!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 27 2010, 10:20 PM~17627090
> *  wat up g?
> *


nothing much


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 27 2010, 07:29 PM~17627196
> *nothing much
> *


i though u had retire?


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 27 2010, 01:27 PM~17623818
> *
> *


THATZ WATZ UP DAWG.....


LOWYALTY RIDE OR DIE...
:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

East coast, tearing it up


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

This upcoming weekend, is filled with barbecues, family gatherings, car shows, firework celebrations, monday off most work places for an extended weekend, etc... But don't ever forget the real reason why Memorial Day is so special to America and every person living with in its boundaries. 



















Have you thanked a service member today, We will never forget. FREEDOM IS NOT FREE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 27 2010, 10:30 PM~17627215
> *i though u had retire?
> *


not yet :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 27 2010, 07:03 PM~17626923
> *GETTING SOME WORK DONE! JUST A QUICK BUILT FOR ONE OF MY NEPHEWS TO CRUSIE IN DA FESTIVAL THIS WEEKEND! 3 HRS WORK LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 28 2010, 05:58 PM~17635348
> *This upcoming weekend, is filled with barbecues, family gatherings, car shows, firework celebrations, monday off most work places for an extended weekend, etc... But don't ever forget the real reason why Memorial Day is so special to America and every person living with in its boundaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thanked a service member today, We will never forget. FREEDOM IS NOT FREE
> *


bump


----------



## cone_weezy

whats up frankie .... i ask that guy that was looking for a bike i showed him ur pics but he said there too much lol he looking for something cheaper i told him to take is ass to toys -r-us or wal-mart an buy a brat bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 29 2010, 03:55 PM~17642188
> *whats up frankie .... i ask that guy that was looking for a bike i showed him ur pics but he said there too much lol he looking for something cheaper i told him to take is ass to toys -r-us or wal-mart an buy a brat bike
> *


 :0 they have scale model edition bikes for like 12.99 that should be in his price range, thanks for the thought and try though bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

show in Maryland today, got the pics from 4 pump caddy


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 29 2010, 03:34 PM~17642074
> *bump
> *




.........HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY EAST COAST :wow:  IT WAS A GOOD WEEK END :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 28 2010, 05:58 PM~17635348
> *This upcoming weekend, is filled with barbecues, family gatherings, car shows, firework celebrations, monday off most work places for an extended weekend, etc... But don't ever forget the real reason why Memorial Day is so special to America and every person living with in its boundaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thanked a service member today, We will never forget. FREEDOM IS NOT FREE
> *



................                SICK SHOT..... :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 29 2010, 06:00 PM~17643392
> *show in Maryland today, got the pics from 4 pump caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yeah that wats a imports show to raise money for BREAST CANCER... my homies rep da lowlife...STREET NATIONS BROUGHT ALL PLACES well there wasnt noone else but a we got 1st 2nd n 3rd n best lowrider lol

TODAY A HISPANIC FEST PICS LATER!


----------



## 1SLICK3

WATZ UP EVERYBODY........



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.casper

Had a great fun day today with da fam n the homies!
ON OUR WAY TO DA HISPANIC FEST IN RIVERDALE!



















































































AS YA SEE ABOVE N THE BACKGROUND OF THE LAST PICS ITS ALL BOUT DA *COMMUNITY!*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

MEMORIAL DAY 2010
MAY GOD REST THEY'RE SOULS, 
WE WILL NOT FORGET!!!

























TO ALL OUR FALLEN HEROES, IN THE PAST, TODAY AND FOREVER, THIS DAY IS YOURS
*ALL GAVE SOME AND SOME GAVE ALL- GOD BLESS OUR SERVICE MEMBERS*


----------



## hnicustoms

........WAS UP EAST COAST uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 1 2010, 08:47 AM~17662277
> *........WAS UP EAST COAST uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


whats up HNICustoms :cheesy: :biggrin:  ...happy belated memorial day to everyone :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 30 2010, 09:45 AM~17646210
> *WATZ UP EVERYBODY........
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


heeey whats up 1slick3 :biggrin:  ...whats goin on homie? :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, nvpp1026, nc patrick, lowbird


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

morning people


----------



## nvpp1026




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Jun 2 2010, 03:42 PM~17676246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 








looks good man, just remember no spraying the walls with our name, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

The reason behind: The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike
SPC. Derek David Holland, MAJ. Scott Alan Hagerty
K.I.A. 3 June 2008


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 3 2010, 08:00 AM~17683300
> *The reason behind: The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike
> SPC. Derek David Holland, MAJ. Scott Alan Hagerty
> K.I.A. 3 June 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i appreciate that u have the U.S. flag


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 3 2010, 10:37 AM~17684170
> *i appreciate that u have the U.S. flag
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Ant-Wan

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hey guys i leave in an hour for my two week training op. with the army, so I doubt where I'm going I will have internet. Lets keep this topic on page one fellas.


----------



## nvpp1026

My new bike


----------



## Meeba

I like the lines for that frame. Has alot of potential.Lokks good so far.


----------



## nvpp1026

thanks bro


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 6 2010, 08:12 PM~17710681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    

regal looks good


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 6 2010, 05:58 PM~17710938
> *
> 
> regal looks good
> *


thanks g one of the newest member!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 6 2010, 07:12 PM~17710681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badazz pics homie  .... :uh: did that freakin chain on the blue trike come off again?  he may need to get that brake lever holder...so it doesnt keep moving around..or else it wont pedal right, and will keep coming off, you know? cause my old bike did the same thing :happysad: when I lost the holder for the lever


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Jun 5 2010, 11:01 PM~17705800
> *My new bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one sweet project bike!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: ...cant wait to see more stuff done to it   :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 1 2010, 09:42 AM~17662539
> *whats up HNICustoms  :cheesy:  :biggrin:   ...happy belated memorial day to everyone :biggrin:
> *



......WAS UP HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Jun 2 2010, 03:42 PM~17676246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THAS SICK HOMIE........U WRITE? :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 5 2010, 04:53 AM~17701479
> *hey guys i leave in an hour for my two week training op. with the army, so I doubt where I'm going I will have internet. Lets keep this topic on page one fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




......DAMMMM HOMIE.... :wow: UR ONE DEDICATED MO F**KA :biggrin: GOOD LUCK HOMIE   WILL KEEP THIS EAST SHIT UP


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 6 2010, 07:12 PM~17710681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOOKIN GOOD .............


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 7 2010, 02:43 AM~17714441
> *badazz pics homie  .... :uh: did that freakin chain on the blue trike come off again?  he may need to get that brake lever holder...so it doesnt keep moving around..or else it wont pedal right, and will keep coming off, you know? cause my old bike did the same thing :happysad: when I lost the holder for the lever
> *


thanks homie yeah the chain came off again! ill let flaco know bout it!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 7 2010, 05:13 AM~17714618
> *LOOKIN GOOD .............
> *


thankz!


----------



## nc patrick

yeah it street legal :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba

Clean


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Jun 7 2010, 07:02 AM~17714603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ......WAS UP HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing much, just chillin...eatin some cereal..LATE! in the day lol...  its what we gotta do in a recession sometimes lmao :biggrin: :cheesy: I kid I kid lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 08:37 AM~17714946
> *thanks homie yeah the chain came off again! ill let flaco know bout it!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no prob, because without that coaster brake holder, the bike wont run smooth and consistently  ...thats why it keeps coming off  ...but if he gets that holder..he'll be in good shape... :cheesy: :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nc patrick_@Jun 7 2010, 05:57 PM~17719607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it street legal  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

rediculously KLEAN!!!!...with a capital "K" :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

a lot of great lolows on this page :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## nc patrick

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 7 2010, 07:15 PM~17721392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice trick :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by nc patrick_@Jun 7 2010, 07:28 PM~17721593
> *nice trick  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 7 2010, 10:15 PM~17721392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 07:31 PM~17721635
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  RAIN DONT STOP REAL RIDERS FROM RIDING :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jun 8 2010, 07:19 AM~17725333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





......WAS UP DRASTIC.....  U CAN COUNT ME IN :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

WAS UP EAST COAST uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 10:41 AM~17726386
> *WAS UP EAST COAST uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


yooo whats up HNICustoms :biggrin: ...whatcha up to homie? :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jun 8 2010, 05:19 AM~17725333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STREET NATIONZ MIGHT BE THERE HOPEFULLY WE WILL!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ANYBODY ON THE EAST COAST INTERESTED IN A CADDY
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=512556


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 9 2010, 05:29 PM~17742051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow where did you get those pro-keds those are old school!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 9 2010, 06:35 PM~17742124
> *wow where did you get those pro-keds those are old school!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 8 2010, 07:19 PM~17730920
> *yooo whats up HNICustoms :biggrin: ...whatcha up to homie? :cheesy:
> *




......CHILLIN HOMIE....LIVIN LOW :biggrin: HOW BOUT U


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 9 2010, 08:29 PM~17742051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Nice !!!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 9 2010, 09:03 PM~17742479
> *......CHILLIN HOMIE....LIVIN LOW :biggrin: HOW BOUT U
> *


just got back from cruisin to Costco's and around route 1....managed to take this flik


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 10 2010, 10:44 AM~17749047
> *just got back from cruisin to Costco's and around route 1....managed to take this flik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ninja u stay u in rt 1! lol when ima see pics of u in a lowrider event hahahah jk


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 10 2010, 04:31 PM~17750894
> *ninja u stay u in rt 1! lol when ima see pics of u in a lowrider event hahahah jk
> *


 :uh: lol...


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 10 2010, 07:42 PM~17752627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics bro  ...the girl in the last pic looks like she was shocked about the chome seat lol :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba

TTT for the East Coast!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 9 2010, 07:29 PM~17742051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 10 2010, 08:27 PM~17754132
> *nice pics bro  ...the girl in the last pic looks like she was shocked about the chome seat lol :biggrin:
> *


she was it was like 100 degrees she sat her ass on it then she was like :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jun 11 2010, 03:58 PM~17762318
> *
> *


wat up g?


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Jun 11 2010, 08:16 PM~17763305-->
> 
> 
> 
> she was it was like 100 degrees  she sat her ass on it then she was like :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :cheesy: her facial expression was priceless rofl
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Jun 11 2010, 08:18 PM~17763320
> *wat up g?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badazz bomb! :wow: :wow: :0 ....


----------



## mr.casper

yo how deep ios lc md chapter? n wat ya got 2 rep md?


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 11 2010, 10:22 PM~17764231
> *yo how deep ios lc md chapter? n wat ya got 2 rep md?
> *


rightnow theres 3 prospect members...


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 11 2010, 08:32 PM~17764298
> *rightnow theres 3 prospect members...
> *


ANY MORE PICS POST EM UP REP DA EAST COAST NATIONZ CAPITOL!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 11 2010, 10:37 PM~17764334
> *ANY MORE PICS POST EM UP REP DA EAST COAST NATIONZ CAPITOL!
> *











































Marvinstanding with a possible prospects 64'  ..








Brian and family at the photoshoot :cheesy:   








Brian and his twisted bike  :wow: 









chillin at university of maryland during photoshoot :wow: 








 








:cheesy:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

did this yesterday before I tore the bike apart


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 12 2010, 04:55 AM~17766221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvinstanding with a possible prospects 64'  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian and family at the photoshoot :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian and his twisted bike   :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chillin at university of maryland during photoshoot :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


HEY WAZZ UP BIG HOMIE FROM LC MD CHAPTER......IT'S UR HOMIE FROM LC NAPLES FL CHAPTER.......U KNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jun 12 2010, 10:28 AM~17766755
> *HEY WAZZ UP BIG HOMIE FROM LC MD CHAPTER......IT'S UR HOMIE FROM LC NAPLES FL CHAPTER.......U KNOW!!!!!!!
> *


yoooo whats up puppet!  ....


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 12 2010, 09:26 AM~17767032
> *yoooo whats up puppet!  ....
> *


U KNOW HOMIE WORK BRO SO I CAN GET A NOTHER BIKE UP AND RUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jun 12 2010, 11:35 AM~17767084
> *U KNOW HOMIE WORK BRO SO I CAN GET A NOTHER BIKE UP AND RUNNING!!!!!!
> *


I feel you


----------



## mr.casper

today at lincoln tech car show columbia md!
STREET NATIONZ WAS IN DA HOUSE LIKE AWAYS!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 12 2010, 06:32 PM~17769403
> *today at lincoln tech car show columbia md!
> STREET NATIONZ WAS IN DA HOUSE LIKE AWAYS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice pics homie :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 12 2010, 07:09 PM~17770239
> *  nice pics homie  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


thanks we be all over! STREET NATIONZ TO DA TOP!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 12 2010, 04:32 PM~17769403
> *today at lincoln tech car show columbia md!
> STREET NATIONZ WAS IN DA HOUSE LIKE AWAYS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 4pump_caddy

this is something I set up acouple days ago, may fiberglass it to the conti kit after the frame is finished


----------



## mr.casper

rolling threw 95 n!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

ttt


----------



## Meeba

ttt for the east coast.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 11 2010, 07:18 PM~17763320
> *wat up g?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing much,,been busy wif the fams nd u qvo ?


----------



## 4pump_caddy

heey whats up EC


----------



## Ant-Wan

SHOW LAST WEEK-END IN TORONTO  

SHITTY WEATHER  BUT NICE SHOW, NICE PEOPLE AND NICE RIDES..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

BROKEN CYLINDER IN THE FRONT-LEFT  THE SPORT OF HOPPING :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jun 16 2010, 04:39 PM~17807306
> *nothing much,,been busy wif the fams nd u qvo ?
> *


aqui tire like shit...hows da lil one?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 16 2010, 08:01 PM~17808793
> *aqui tire like shit...hows da lil one?
> *


Growing up quick dog,nd u how's the familia x aya !?


----------



## nc patrick

here my lil bro bike:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jun 16 2010, 08:55 PM~17809933
> *Growing up quick dog,nd u how's the familia x aya !?
> *


THE SAME WORKING N TAKING CARE OF EM ALL DAY EVREYDAY... U ROLLING TO E-TOWN NEXT WEEKEND?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by nc patrick_@Jun 17 2010, 10:17 AM~17814996
> *here my lil bro bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 10 2010, 12:44 PM~17749047
> *just got back from cruisin to Costco's and around route 1....managed to take this flik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they are a waste of six weapons right there for real. 

the three weapons that they are issued and the three more weapons that the infantryman has but cant use because hes too busy trying to get some asssss
:roflmao: 
:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

lotta dope pics in here since i been gone, looking good everybody


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 18 2010, 07:02 PM~17827168
> *they are a waste of six weapons right there for real.
> 
> the three weapons that they are issued and the three more weapons that the infantryman has but cant use because hes too busy trying to get some asssss
> :roflmao:
> :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:  no comment


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 18 2010, 05:06 PM~17827188
> *lotta dope pics in here since i been gone, looking good everybody
> *


cant let the eastcoast go down ttt for the EASTCAOST!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 18 2010, 08:08 PM~17827624
> *cant let the eastcoast go down ttt for the EASTCAOST!
> *


   whats up casper :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 18 2010, 08:08 PM~17827624
> *cant let the eastcoast go down ttt for the EASTCAOST!
> *


no doubt bro ttmft


----------



## cone_weezy

whats up frankie how was your training did they least make a man out of you while u were there lol..j/p how u been


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by nc patrick_@Jun 17 2010, 01:17 PM~17814996
> *here my lil bro bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This bike look nice!!! simple but looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 18 2010, 10:19 PM~17828550
> *whats up frankie  how was your training did they least make a man out of you while u were there lol..j/p  how u been
> *


YEA KID YOU DIDNT KNOW!!!!
i'M A 47 YEAR OLD MIDGET









NA FOR REAL IT WAS GOOD I SHOT A SHITLOAD OF BULLETS DOWN RANGE AND GOT TO KNOW SOME OF MY NEW PRIVATES BETTER BY SPENDING TO WEEKS WITH THEM (NO ****)
i GOT A GOOD GROUP OF GUYS SO THAT MAKES IT EASIER ON ME, FOR THE NEXT DEPLOYMENT
now im back home chillen with my wife and baby girl and looking at 'blue crush' again
life is good


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Bayum more events for us to think about


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Some show in maryland a few weeeks ago


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 19 2010, 11:28 PM~17835663
> *Some show in maryland a few weeeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a body dropped bike :wow: :wow: I want it!!!! :0 :0


----------



## mr.casper

.


----------



## 4pump_caddy

nice pics casper!.it was good seeing everyone  that I havent seen in years :happysad: ..heres some pics I took too


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

WHATS UP FELLAS
ARE ALL YA GOING TO HIT UP E TOWN THIS WEEKEND?
ANY OF YOU PLANNING ON GOING TO THE FUNK FLEX SHOW ALSO?


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

over here in the NATIONZ CAPITOL NOT A LOT OF LOWRIDER BIKES OR MORE CLUBS BUT BY THE PICS ABOVE YA CAN TELL WHO IS HOLDING IT DOWN N REPPING! 


STREET NATIONZ TO DA TOP!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 21 2010, 06:29 PM~17847889
> *over here in the NATIONZ CAPITOL NOT A LOT OF LOWRIDER BIKES OR MORE CLUBS BUT BY THE PICS ABOVE YA CAN TELL WHO IS HOLDING IT DOWN N REPPING!
> STREET NATIONZ TO DA TOP!
> *


thats whats up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

blue crush's wheels going to the kandy shop to get laced in flavorish candy coatings some time this week


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 21 2010, 05:39 PM~17848497
> *blue crush's wheels going to the kandy shop to get laced in flavorish candy coatings some time this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOOOOOOO YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH CANT WAIT!


----------



## nvpp1026

who's going


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Jun 21 2010, 08:10 PM~17848819
> *who's going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whos going to either one of them????????????????/

we got two great shows in the tri state area in the same weekend?
which will it be?


----------



## nvpp1026

I think e town... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

I WISH I COULD MAKE IT TO E-TOWN


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats good nvpp1026, 'PedaLScraperZ' reppin hard, hey your new red rocket looks good man, keep up the good work kid, looking forward to see it out in the streets soon!!!


----------



## nvpp1026

yeahh hoping to bring it out soon :sprint:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Jun 21 2010, 08:25 PM~17848971
> *yeahh hoping to bring it out soon :sprint:
> *


word keep up the good work you making the club proud playa!!!


----------



## nvpp1026

yeahh just waiting on some parts.... :biggrin:


----------



## nvpp1026

some piccs from last year.....


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 21 2010, 07:21 PM~17847808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 look like you guys had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I think I'm going to both shows, funk flex saturday and e-town sunday not sure yet, I might be selling the tribute trike on Wednesday to a homie near philly, so I will be down our main attraction for all shows. also might be selling KaotiK some time this week also. not sure yet. but if both are gone only two bikes will be at attendance Child's Play and Sweethearts until, Blue Crush gets done


----------



## nvpp1026

I wass thinking about going to both two idk yet


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Jun 22 2010, 02:14 PM~17855899
> *I wass thinking about going to both two idk yet
> *


just called funk flex theres 3 low bikes pre registered for saturday. I'm guessing at least one of them is low mentality's sooo blue trike and the other is probably there crome twisted bike and this cat from conneticut that goes to the funk flex shows.

thats my guess of the three pre reg'd bikes


----------



## nvpp1026

Ohh .. :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 21 2010, 08:39 PM~17848497
> *blue crush's wheels going to the kandy shop to get laced in flavorish candy coatings some time this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: That's great!!!! :biggrin: Step by step, this boke gonna rip the east coast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 22 2010, 03:14 PM~17856372
> *:thumbsup: That's great!!!! :biggrin: Step by step, this boke gonna rip the east coast
> *


lol its rippin my pockets also bro, gotta eat roman noodles erry day lol just playing
I'm selling the tribute trike tommorow to a guy in philly, he friends of a friend of my boy who i built it for that was k.i.a. so its going to a good person that will appreciate it and keep its spirits alive


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

a show in the carolinas on the 19th of June


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 22 2010, 06:37 AM~17853409
> * look like you guys had a great time  :thumbsup:
> *


we did homie it was 1hr drive but im down to have a great fun time! that was my OWN FATHERS DAY GIFT FOOD FAMILY N LOWRIDERS!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Blue Crush's wheels are in the box ready to go to The Kandy Shop for paint tomorrow 
also seat is in there for a perfect paint blend match.

*$* the envelope on top is the payment for my man John T. *$*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

tonight's the last night "the rolling memorial, tribute trike" will be in my possession. it's off to it's new owner tomorrow, (lil: screenname) ToneLoco :0


----------



## mr.casper

TOOK MY LIL GIRL TO DA PARK!


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 23 2010, 04:59 PM~17869014
> *TOOK MY LIL GIRL TO DA PARK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a big gurl


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Jun 23 2010, 05:07 PM~17869085
> *thats a big gurl
> *


i took her for a ride she was chilling in da loveseat!


----------



## JAMES843

just got this 1 new start atl


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jun 23 2010, 07:36 PM~17869349
> *just got this 1 new start atl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool, pimpin' welcome to the east coast thread-
you need any help, parts, advice, whatever just post it we all here to help dogg


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 23 2010, 05:46 PM~17869424
> *cool, pimpin' welcome to the east coast thread-
> you need any help, parts, advice, whatever just post it we all here to help dogg
> *


except me cuz im a newbee lol 





















yeah we are here to help if we can!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 23 2010, 07:10 PM~17869122
> *i took her for a ride she was chilling in da loveseat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro
thats the future right there bro, nah mean


----------



## JAMES843

looking 4 a trike kit


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 23 2010, 05:47 PM~17869439
> *looking good bro
> thats the future right there bro, nah mean
> *


ima start something for her soon!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jun 23 2010, 07:49 PM~17869451
> *looking 4 a trike kit
> *


pm sent bro, hope it helps


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 23 2010, 07:52 PM~17869489
> *ima start something for her soon!
> *


word up, i mite get rid of 'sweethearts' one day, you got first dibs if interested bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

so i sold "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike" today, I forgot to bring my camera so these are cell pics. the last pics of the tribute trike in my possession. I'm sad


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 23 2010, 07:54 PM~17869504
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 23 2010, 05:54 PM~17869507
> *word up, i mite get rid of 'sweethearts' one day, you got first dibs if interested bro
> *


cool homie thanks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

The designer/creator/builder of "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike" PedaLScraperZ (left)
with the Proud new owner, ToneLoco (right)


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 23 2010, 06:44 PM~17869959
> *The designer/creator/builder of "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike" PedaLScraperZ
> with the Proud new owner, ToneLoco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum u old man how can u fight for our country.....
:roflmao:


jk homie.... :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 23 2010, 08:47 PM~17869987
> *dayum u old man how can u fight for our country.....
> :roflmao:
> jk homie.... :roflmao:
> *


I'm the guy on the left fucker, lol
I'm old but not that old 27 still got fight left in me brother. lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 23 2010, 06:48 PM~17870007
> *I'm the guy on the left fucker, lol
> I'm old but not that old 27 still got fight left in me brother. lol
> *


:wow: 

i knew that!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 23 2010, 08:48 PM~17870015
> *:wow:
> 
> i knew that!
> *











lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 23 2010, 06:50 PM~17870038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> *


gotta bump our topic! lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 23 2010, 08:52 PM~17870059
> *gotta bump our topic! lol
> *


word casper


----------



## nvpp1026

he gonna pimpin the bike....


----------



## nvpp1026

East Coast....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ and his lil angel
with the one and only Blue Crush chillen' in the background


----------



## JAMES843

my neice 20" and my old 26" i sold to a good friend


----------



## nvpp1026

some pic i found...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here's a show for all you further down south, East coast brothers


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/exNSJHcKkdA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/exNSJHcKkdA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 04:49 PM~17878630
> *="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/exNSJHcKkdA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/exNSJHcKkdA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


 :0 repost lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

how bout this one then, i know i never posted this one before
="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pr0_ombNxiQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pr0_ombNxiQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 06:55 PM~17878664
> *how bout this one then, i know i never posted this one before
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :twak: that video is wrong on so many levels


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 24 2010, 07:42 PM~17878976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :twak: that video is wrong on so many levels
> *











whats so wrong about that video????????????????????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

desperate times lead to desperate measures, i guess ????????????


----------



## nvpp1026

that lowrider is pretty fast lmaoo


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ALL MY EAST COAST BROTHERS READY FOR THIS WEEKEND????????

i'LL BE AT THE FUNK FLEX SHOW SATURDAY AND ETOWN SUNDAY

ALL YA'LL FEEL FREE TO STOP BY AND SAY WHATS UP, I'LL BE UNDER THE BRIGHT RED POP UP TENT WITH THE PedaLScraperZ PLAQUE WITH THE CLUB'S BIKES.

LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING SOME OF YOU AND CATCHING UP ON OLD TIMES WITH THE REST OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1SLICK3

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 03:49 PM~17878630
> *="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/exNSJHcKkdA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/exNSJHcKkdA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *



DAMN DAWG THAT SUM SHIT...
:0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

wats up errybody, I'm having my coffee,








about to start loading up and get ready to leave for the funk flex show, for those a you that cant make it its gonna be a great day and I'll take pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 25 2010, 05:29 PM~17887734
> *ALL MY EAST COAST BROTHERS READY FOR THIS WEEKEND????????
> 
> i'LL BE AT THE FUNK FLEX SHOW SATURDAY AND ETOWN SUNDAY
> 
> ALL YA'LL FEEL FREE TO STOP BY AND SAY WHATS UP, I'LL BE UNDER THE BRIGHT RED POP UP TENT WITH THE PedaLScraperZ PLAQUE WITH THE CLUB'S BIKES.
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING SOME OF YOU AND CATCHING UP ON OLD TIMES WITH THE REST OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i am going to have to get at some show out that way next year bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 26 2010, 04:49 AM~17891448
> *man i am going to have to get at some show out that way next year bro
> *


next year huh!!!! Then you'll be able to see 'Blue Crush' first hand


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

at a hotel in jersey with the family waiting to hit summer slam show tomorrow

got a ton of pics of todays funk flex show, I will post pics when I get home from tomorrows show, this way both shows will be posted at the same time.

'Child's Play' won Best of Show Lowrider Bicycle. It beat Low Mentality's radical trike 'sooo blue'


----------



## lesstime

congrats cant wait for pics bet you were shocked


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 26 2010, 09:24 PM~17895936
> *at a hotel in jersey with the family waiting to hit summer slam show tomorrow
> 
> got a ton of pics of todays funk flex show, I will post pics when I get home from tomorrows show, this way both shows will be posted at the same time.
> 
> 'Child's Play' won Best of Show Lowrider Bicycle. It beat Low Mentality's radical trike 'sooo blue'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 26 2010, 11:25 PM~17895950
> *congrats cant wait for pics bet you were shocked
> *


thanks and not really i kinda was expecting the win because the judges were shocked that my airdrolix kit actually worked and were not just part of a display and also the spectators all day were all over it. Not to mention jim jones stopped by to talk to me about a possible music video with my bikes in it :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 26 2010, 11:45 PM~17896105
> *CONGRATS HOMIE!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 26 2010, 09:54 PM~17896179
> *thanks and not really i kinda was expecting the win because the judges were shocked that my airdrolix kit actually worked and were not just part of a display and also the spectators all day were all over it. Not to mention jim jones stopped by to talk to me about a possible music video with my bikes in it :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


sweet i like seeing air or dros working not just show (whats the point ) right lol well congrats and goodluck tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 26 2010, 11:58 PM~17896207
> *sweet i like seeing air or dros working not just show (whats the point ) right lol well congrats and goodluck tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro hell yea i make sure everything i build is always rideable and all aftermarket accesories/kits are always operable also. I might build show bikes but they are built for the streets just as much for the showgrounds. just like you say wats the point.
its like foam on beer it looks good but don't do a damn thing for ya, lol


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 27 2010, 12:01 AM~17896228
> * its like foam on beer it looks good but don't do a damn thing for ya, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 08:03 PM~17879111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats so wrong about that video????????????????????
> *


the civic was hitting switches, was pretty funny :biggrin: :cheesy: then he had to wait for air pressure to lift up the front :uh: ...and then the fact that the monte actually punished him even though he had all the ricerness goin on with the civic lmao pure pwnage


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 26 2010, 10:01 PM~17896228
> *thanks bro hell yea i make sure everything i build is always rideable and all aftermarket accesories/kits are always operable also. I might build show bikes but they are built for the streets just as much for the showgrounds. just like you say wats the point.
> its like foam on beer it looks good but don't do a damn thing for ya, lol
> *


very true!


----------



## mr.casper

*STREETS THATS WAT WE ALL ABOUT!*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 27 2010, 05:47 PM~17900238
> *STREETS THATS WAT WE ALL ABOUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saca el pisto viejon !

Looks like fun foo !


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jun 27 2010, 07:27 PM~17901392
> *Saca el pisto viejon !
> 
> Looks like fun foo !
> *


HAHAH THIS WAS DA LAS VICTORIA MY SUEGRO BROUGHT FROM MEXICO HA TO GET IT....



N SIMON IT WAS FUN CHILLING CON LA FAMILIA! 


U WENT TO E-TOWN?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 27 2010, 08:30 PM~17901432
> *HAHAH THIS WAS DA LAS VICTORIA MY SUEGRO BROUGHT FROM MEXICO HA TO GET IT....
> N SIMON IT WAS FUN CHILLING CON LA FAMILIA!
> U WENT TO E-TOWN?
> *


I couldn't bro had 2 work saturday night till 6am.if I go I don't wanna go without nothing also ,all on its time u know!

Oh they sell victorias ova here dats some good shitt rite derr !


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jun 27 2010, 07:35 PM~17901479
> *I couldn't bro had 2 work saturday night till 6am.if I go I don't wanna go without nothing also ,all on its time u know!
> 
> Oh they sell victorias ova here dats some good shitt rite derr !
> *


ORRALE...YEAH SOME OF MY HOMIES WENT TO HOP BUT NJ STILL IN 1ST PLACE ON HOPPING LOL






CUANTO POR LAS CHELAS? N WHERE IN NY UR HOOD?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Caguama 10 bolas foo,..but worth it.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jun 27 2010, 07:44 PM~17901573
> *Caguama 10 bolas foo,..but worth it.
> *


THATS CHEAP MY BRO WAS SELLING EM FOR 18-20 BUKS!


MY BOY COMING THREW NEXT MONTH IMA ASK HIM TO GET EM...OR DO THEY HAVE SPECIAL PLACES THEY HAVE EM?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo casper, whats up bro, looked like a good time at da beach
Yo notorious, where were you today dogg, I was hoping to finally meet you.

anyway yo Etown was alright 'PedaL ScraperZ'
took first place low bike and another new club member took second
and another club member took home 1st place low trike. We represented very well.

Yo- to everyone I met today it was a pleasure to meet you all, hope to catch ya again sometime.


PICTURES OF YESTERDAYS FUNK FLEX SHOW AND TODAYS ETOWN SHOWS WILL BE POSTED SOON.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 27 2010, 07:53 PM~17901659
> *yo casper, whats up bro, looked like a good time at da beach
> Yo notorious, where were you today dogg, I was hoping to finally meet you.
> 
> anyway yo Etown was alright 'PedaL ScraperZ'
> took first place low bike and another new club member took second
> and another club member took home 1st place low trike. We represented very well.
> 
> Yo- to everyone I met today it was a pleasure to meet you all, hope to catch ya again sometime.
> PICTURES OF YESTERDAYS FUNK FLEX SHOW AND TODAYS ETOWN SHOWS WILL BE POSTED SOON.
> *


THANKS HOMIE MY BOY FROM ISLANDERS CC MARK WITH HIS LIL TOYOTA TRUCK GOT SECOND [HOPPER} I HERD N HE DID SED THERE WERE LOST OF GREAT BIKES!


CONGRATS ON THE WINS!

U THINK I WOULD OF PLACED IF I WOULD OF TOOK MY TRIKE?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 27 2010, 09:55 PM~17901683
> *THANKS HOMIE MY BOY FROM ISLANDERS CC MARK WITH HIS LIL TOYOTA TRUCK GOT SECOND  [HOPPER} I HERD N HE DID SED THERE WERE LOST OF GREAT BIKES!
> CONGRATS ON THE WINS!
> 
> U THINK I WOULD OF PLACED IF I WOULD OF TOOK MY TRIKE?
> *


YEA BRO THERES ALWAYS A 2nd place trophy waiting for a Raiders trike lol, now if you make a giants trike most definately theres always a 1st waiting for you lol.

don't know about the hop, I missed it didn't see it, but i did meet Dana from street dreamz, and some other maryland cat with a blue caddy and white top. they was both cool as shit.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 27 2010, 08:10 PM~17901850
> *YEA BRO THERES ALWAYS A 2nd place trophy waiting for a Raiders trike lol, now if you make a giants trike most definately theres always a 1st waiting for you lol.
> 
> don't know about the hop, I missed it didn't see it, but i did meet Dana from street dreamz, and some other maryland cat with a blue caddy and white top. they was both cool as shit.
> *


OH YEAH DANA`S IS DA SINGLE PUMP KING AROUND HERE DRIVES HIS SHIT N HOPPS IT...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yea he a cool dude


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, nvpp1026

I C U eppy

again congrats on your 1st place trike kid we'll see ya again next saturday at the giants stadium show


----------



## nvpp1026

thanks frankie...


----------



## nvpp1026

pic from this weekend e town


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

funk flex show saturday


----------



## nvpp1026

i like that last pic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Funk Flex show continued:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Funk Flex continued:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Funk Flex cont:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

page 100 AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THERE WAS ALOT MORE RIDES BUT THOSE WERE MY FAVS OF THE SHOW AND IT WOULD TAKE ALL DAY FOR ME TO POST ALL THE PICS

i'LL POST THE PICS FROM SUMMER SLAM'S DUB MAGAZINE SHOW LATER ON


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Summer Slam, Dub Magazine Show Tour Stop Pics:

PedaL ScraperZ Bike Club Rides representing


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

etown cont:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Etown cont:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Etown cont:


----------



## mr.casper

wats da trike dat took 1st?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Etown cont:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Etown cont:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Etown cont:























































































































Alright thats all I'm posting for etown also. Hope you all enjoyed the pics of the funk flex show and the dub mag show.


----------



## mr.casper

it look* WACK* like lats year but thanks for the pics


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 28 2010, 05:19 PM~17908815
> *it look WACK like lats year but thanks for the pics
> *


it was alright the flex show was better but its all good all in all both days was good and the weather cooperated. what more can you ask for than a sunny day and no rain, that really makes a show suck X10


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 28 2010, 03:24 PM~17908865
> *it was alright the flex show was better but its all good all in all both days was good and the weather cooperated. what more can you ask for than a sunny day and no rain, that really makes a show suck X10
> *


TRU!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 28 2010, 04:33 PM~17908424
> *wats da trike dat took 1st?
> *


*
Funk Master Flex Show Sat:*
-Best of Show Lowrider Bicycle (PedaL ScraperZ bike club)










*

Summer Slam Dub Magazine Tour Stop Sun:*
-1ST Place low bike (PedaL ScraperZ bike club)










-2ND Place low bike (PedaL ScraperZ bike club)










-3RD Place low bike (????)










-1ST Place low trike (PedaL ScraperZ bike club)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2 more from this weekend, to add to the ever growing collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

VIDEO FROM YESTERDAY LOYALTY GETTING STUCK AT THE TOP OF THE VIDEO FROM YESTERDAY, LOYALTY GETTING STUCK AT THE TOP OF THE WORLD
="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrJMPNrneyM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrJMPNrneyM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ant-Wan

TTT 4 Pedal Scraperz who putting it down at this show

:h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ANYONE THAT WANTS TO GO TO THE GIANTS STADIUM SHOW SATURDAY, P.M. ME FOR THE INFO I GOT THE SCOOP ON HOW TO PRE REG AND DO IT THE RIGHT WAY. ITS KINDA CONFUSING BUT HERE'S THE WEBSITE CHECK IT OUT AND LET ME KNOW
http://www.autoandbikeshow.com/


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 28 2010, 08:01 PM~17910420
> *TTT 4 Pedal Scraperz who putting it down at this show
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

now, THIS! is original  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

man no offense but my trike could of took 1st! lol


----------



## mr.casper

*1st place
*








*2nd place
*








*3rd place
*
for me thats how i see it!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 29 2010, 10:11 AM~17916400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> now, THIS! is original   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


man u need to get out n get some real show footage lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2010, 05:31 PM~17919205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd place
> 
> for me thats how i see it!
> *


yea but those werent entered for judging, they was just showing there bikes off, thats why bro


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 29 2010, 03:55 PM~17919407
> *yea but those werent entered for judging, they was just showing there bikes off, thats why bro
> *


 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2010, 05:37 PM~17919276
> *man u need to get out n get some real show footage lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4pump_caddy

Pmed


> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2010, 05:37 PM~17919276
> *man u need to get out n get some real show footage lol
> *


PMed


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

4pump caddy i like your quote
* I go to shows for the memories, not the trophies*


Thats cool, I go to the shows for the love of lowriding and take pictures for memories and the trophies are just a bonus, lol


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 29 2010, 06:39 PM~17919731
> *4pump caddy i like your quote
> * I go to shows for the memories, not the trophies*
> Thats cool, I go to the shows for the love of lowriding and take pictures for memories and the trophies are just a bonus, lol
> *


thanks man :cheesy: it just popped up in my head..so I thought Id add it to the siggy


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 29 2010, 06:33 PM~17919685
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> POST HAS BEEN EDITED
> *


wow wow wow playa edit that post i started this topic 100 pages ago and my first post in it i said no hating, so do us all a favor and delete that shit and take it some where else


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 11:43 PM~16674294
> *yo whats up people, i dont know if this been done before on the bikes forum but ima try it. I'm fairly new to lay it low, but been in the lowrider bicycle circuit since '97! My goal on this topic is to have all us east coast lowriders connect with one another and bring East coast lowrider bicycles back on the map. Like Drastic Auto Club did in the past with Reoccuring Nightmare. Post pics of our rides, club info, just shoot the shit and bullshit, post auto and bike show events, whatever. But, Please no drama or haters. Lets keep this topic hot homies and on page 1. East Coast Stand up and unite. West Coast, Down South, up North, feel free to drop in check us out and let us now what you think too!!!
> *



--------------------------1ST POST IN THIS TOPIC ---------------------------------


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 29 2010, 06:42 PM~17919774
> *--------------------------1ST POST IN THIS TOPIC ---------------------------------
> *


  I pmed it instead...  ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jun 29 2010, 06:48 PM~17919842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE'D THIS PIC COME FROM??????????? WERE YOU THERE??????????????


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 29 2010, 05:56 PM~17919916
> *WHERE'D THIS PIC COME FROM??????????? WERE YOU THERE??????????????
> *


naw my homie texted me all the pics at that same moment on the show !! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jun 29 2010, 07:00 PM~17919954
> *naw my homie texted me all the pics at that same moment on the show !! :biggrin:
> *











WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 29 2010, 06:02 PM~17919967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU
> *


homie told me show was wack same shit wif same OLD parts on different bikes :biggrin: !!the only new dude was u !


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jun 29 2010, 07:03 PM~17919979
> *homie told me show was wack same shit wif same OLD parts on different bikes :biggrin:  !!the only new dude was u !
> *


FOR THE MOST PART YEA, 'NEW DUDE' LOL


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 29 2010, 06:05 PM~17919994
> *FOR THE MOST PART YEA, 'NEW DUDE' LOL
> *


but soon bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PedaLScraperZ, Brow~N~flunC, NOTORIOUS-ENEMY, lesstime, REC, 4pump_caddy

WASSUP ERYBODY, FULL HOUSE

PICS OF FUNK FLEX SHOW AND ETOWN SHOW ARE ON PAGE 99 AND 100


----------



## mr.casper

all you do is talk , and steal peoples members..then bribe them with shirts and a plaque..but you call yourself a real rider?...if anything, youre about the fakest person Ive ever met..telling people there wont be a chapter of LC down here homie, you have some nerve...dont act like I dont understand some spanish..trying to give MY member a shirt so he can join with you...GTFO here!. only reason you got a club is because you give bikes out like flap jacks at IHOP and hate on other clubs..and Im actually glad Lowyalty Bike club cussed you out about dissing there bikes at the 09 drop jaw event..your bikes arent all that get your words straight and show some fuckin respect for other clubs and people dumb ass ...


P.S.
Talk shit about that too..and spread the word that you got cussed out..since I know you like to run your mouth. if you dont have respect for me, dont shake my hand when you see me, matter of fact say nothing but and just walk by if you cant stand me cuz


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2010, 06:15 PM~17920492
> *all you do is talk , and steal peoples members..then bribe them with shirts and a plaque..but you call yourself a real rider?...if anything, youre about the fakest person Ive ever met..telling people there wont be a chapter of LC down here homie, you have some nerve...dont act like I dont understand some spanish..trying to give MY member a shirt so he can join with you...GTFO here!. only reason you got a club is because you give bikes out like flap jacks at IHOP and hate on other clubs..and Im actually glad Lowyalty Bike club cussed you out about dissing there bikes at the 09 drop jaw event..your bikes arent all that  get your words straight and show some fuckin respect for other clubs and people dumb ass   ...
> P.S.
> Talk shit about that too..and spread the word that you got cussed out..since I know you like to run your mouth. if you dont have respect for me, dont shake my hand when you see me, matter of fact say nothing but and just walk by if you cant stand me cuz
> *


diffrent talk on phone,,, :roflmao: 

this was punk as 4pumpcaddy...wrote :roflmao:






yo shadow lmk when u want me to delet this bs! hahahahaha



hit brain up n marvin i never wanted them to join me it was them jajajjajajjaaja


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 29 2010, 05:06 PM~17920008
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: PedaLScraperZ, Brow~N~flunC, NOTORIOUS-ENEMY, lesstime, REC, 4pump_caddy
> 
> WASSUP ERYBODY, FULL HOUSE
> 
> PICS OF FUNK FLEX SHOW AND ETOWN SHOW ARE ON PAGE 99 AND 100
> *


whats good congrats on your wins 
i never been to a flex show but it looks like its a little over rated ??? but cool pics


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2010, 06:15 PM~17920492
> *all you do is talk , and steal peoples members..then bribe them with shirts and a plaque..but you call yourself a real rider?...if anything, youre about the fakest person Ive ever met..telling people there wont be a chapter of LC down here homie, you have some nerve...dont act like I dont understand some spanish..trying to give MY member a shirt so he can join with you...GTFO here!. only reason you got a club is because you give bikes out like flap jacks at IHOP and hate on other clubs..and Im actually glad Lowyalty Bike club cussed you out about dissing there bikes at the 09 drop jaw event..your bikes arent all that  get your words straight and show some fuckin respect for other clubs and people dumb ass   ...
> P.S.
> Talk shit about that too..and spread the word that you got cussed out..since I know you like to run your mouth. if you dont have respect for me, dont shake my hand when you see me, matter of fact say nothing but and just walk by if you cant stand me cuz
> *


*yo Casper, Ive known you since like 02' and we've been cool for a long azz time..I hope this didnt mess up our friendship  ...anyway, Im just being a man and saying..I appologize for the misunderstanding  ...and you're right, I shouldve called you up first :happysad: my bad homie*


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: good boy







































:roflmao:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2010, 09:44 PM~17921360
> *yo Casper, Ive known you since like 02' and we've been cool for a long azz time..I hope this didnt mess up our friendship  ...anyway, Im just being a man and saying..I appologize for the misunderstanding   ...and you're right, I shouldve called you up first :happysad: my bad homie
> *


you already posted it up  less work for me


----------



## sl33py_89

yo 4 pump..next time u wanna say i waz talkin shyt...tell me wen u c me! honestly dawg.... get da facts str8...if u mad cuz ur boy dont wanna join ur club n wants to join SNLC...it aint our fault..dat means we doin somethin right! n talk bout givin bikes away? shyt... u wish we waz ,u prolly want one huh?n we dont give shirts away, we earn em! mayb u can start a chapter of LC here in maryland! but if u in charge of it...atleast set an example..hold ur own witout anyone helpin u...dont ask street nations members to pik u up 2 take u to a show!


----------



## mr.casper

dayum i need me some white walls n spacers  































STREET NATIONZ EAST COAST TTMT!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Jun 29 2010, 08:06 PM~17921573
> *yo 4 pump..next time u wanna say i waz talkin shyt...tell me wen u c me! honestly dawg.... get da facts str8...dont ask street nations members to pik u up 2 take u to a show!*
> [/b]


:wow:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Jun 29 2010, 10:06 PM~17921573
> *yo 4 pump..next time u wanna say i waz talkin shyt...tell me wen u c me! honestly dawg.... get da facts str8...if u mad cuz ur boy dont wanna join ur club n wants to join SNLC...it aint our fault..dat means we doin somethin right! n talk bout givin bikes away? shyt... u wish we waz ,u prolly want one huh?n we dont give shirts away, we earn em! mayb u can start a chapter of LC here in maryland! but if u in charge of it...atleast set an example..hold ur own witout anyone helpin u...dont ask street nations members to pik u up 2 take u to a show!
> *


  I'll keep that in mind


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## 4pump_caddy

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2010, 08:35 PM~17921943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO COPY N PASTE HERE ITS ALL STREET NATIONZ REPPING MARYLAND WASHINGTON DC MY OWN PICS! TTMT FOR DA EAST COAST!


----------



## sl33py_89

STREET NATIONS LOWRIDER CLUB AND THE EASTCOAST TTT!


----------



## mr.casper

DAYUM I MISS MY MONTE...




































STREETS DAY N NITE 24 SIETE!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

BIKE CARS PEDAL CARS UNDER CONSTRUCTION or not WE BE IN DA STREET SEE YA THERE WHENEVER! MARYLAND DC STAND UP LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 08:57 PM~17920851
> *whats good congrats on your wins
> i never been to a flex show but it looks like its a little over rated ??? but cool pics
> *


THANKS BRO, YEA JUST LIKE ALL SHOWS NOWORDAYS YEARS AGO WHEN THEY FIRST STARTED THEY WAS GREAT BUT NO THEY ARE ALL SLIPPING


----------



## 4pump_caddy




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gQfcvx6UbzE&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gQfcvx6UbzE&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

East Coast- NY Bone Collectors


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Everyone that can attend this should be there
It's an event no to be missed
auto/bike show, biggest fair and a huge firework show 
and much, much more


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 30 2010, 04:30 PM~17929332
> *Everyone that can attend this should be there
> It's an event no to be missed
> auto/bike show, biggest fair and a huge firework show
> and much, much more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U ROLLING FRANKIE BONES?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 30 2010, 07:16 PM~17929662
> *U ROLLING FRANKIE BONES?
> *


yea i think so bro, even if the show ends up not being the greatest at least i can take the kid to the fair 

you thinking about going bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 30 2010, 06:33 PM~17928892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fuck your mcmuffins


:roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 30 2010, 05:20 PM~17929698
> *yea i think so bro, even if the show ends up not being the greatest at least i can take the kid to the fair
> 
> you thinking about going bro
> *


I JUST TOLD MY LADY BOUT IT LIKE U SED JUST GO HAVE FUN WIT DA FAMILY N KIDZ REALLY!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 30 2010, 07:25 PM~17929736
> *I JUST TOLD MY LADY BOUT IT LIKE U SED JUST GO HAVE FUN WIT DA FAMILY N KIDZ REALLY!
> *


well notorious said last year was beat and he was the only one with bikes there? so i guess for low lows its worse than etown


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 30 2010, 05:27 PM~17929758
> *well notorious said last year was beat and he was the only one with bikes there? so i guess for low lows its worse than etown
> *


JAJAJAJA IM THINKING IF I DO GO JUST SPEND SOME GOOD TIME WIT DA LIL ONES N ANOTHER TIME WILL BE 4 THE BIKES I GUESS...PLUS ME WITH MY 2 KIDS MY BIKES IMA BE STRUGGLING


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 30 2010, 07:32 PM~17929798
> *JAJAJAJA IM THINKING IF I DO GO JUST SPEND SOME GOOD TIME WIT DA LIL ONES N ANOTHER TIME WILL BE 4 THE BIKES I GUESS...PLUS ME WITH MY 2 KIDS MY BIKES IMA BE STRUGGLING
> *


p.m. sent


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 30 2010, 05:37 PM~17929854
> *p.m. sent
> *


replied!


----------



## hnicustoms

GOOD PIC'S ....PEDAL SCRAPERZ......LOOKED FUN uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: SUX I MISSED IT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 10:10 PM~17931192
> *GOOD PIC'S ....PEDAL SCRAPERZ......LOOKED FUN uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: SUX I MISSED IT
> *


wats up stranger, it's been a while bro how the hell are ya


----------



## Lu Daddy

Whatz good east coast?


----------



## Lu Daddy




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:0


----------



## Kurupt64

whats good east coast GOOD TIMES checkin in


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 30 2010, 06:33 PM~17928892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
lololol !!!!

that,s real good shoot !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@Jul 1 2010, 01:24 PM~17935997
> *whats good east coast GOOD TIMES checkin in
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

Just recieve the video from a freestyle solo I did last week


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more random funny shit


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 1 2010, 10:35 PM~17940882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Just recieve the video from a freestyle solo I did last week
> *


cool, cool, like how you got the trike up in the mix 2


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 2 2010, 12:04 AM~17941203
> *cool, cool, like how you got the trike up in the mix 2
> *



Thanks a lot bro  I have to use it for all kind of sauces


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 1 2010, 11:45 PM~17940990
> *more random funny shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

3:22


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 2 2010, 07:02 PM~17947907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:22
> *



:thumbsup: short but on the right spot  

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just got back from the NJ state fair Rix magazine car/bike show
will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 2 2010, 06:02 PM~17947907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:22
> *



uffin: :thumbsup: 
Gotta love it. Setup looked nice too...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Jul 4 2010, 05:01 AM~17957112
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> Gotta love it.  Setup looked nice too...
> *


thanks bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

happy 4th


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 4 2010, 01:08 PM~17958655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











thats got beautiful headlights


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 4 2010, 03:54 PM~17959271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats got beautiful headlights
> *



wait for those tail lights


----------



## Lu Daddy

Happy 4th homies from lcbc.........................


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

a show in north carolina


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Rix Magazine/ New Jersey State Fair Show- 3 July 2010

PedaL ScraperZ holding it down again for the East Coast
Child's Play (Chucky Bike) Best of Show Bike
Silver Surfer (Chrome Trike) Best Trike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Giants Stadium Show continued-


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

'KaotiK' is all loaded up and ready to go to it's new owner,
Mike (L.I.L. screen name- 1SIC8T4)
I'll be leaving here shortly bro, I'll give you a ring when i get close.........

here she is ready to roll.


----------



## nvpp1026

Giants stadium


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Jul 5 2010, 06:32 PM~17967113
> *Giants stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats my homie marcos 63 AKA MR SICK T3 that buety be banging for real he even got the new paint job damns gotta go visit him again homeboys lives in NEW ROCHELLE he some cool dude


----------



## mr.casper

brownlife212



yo homie arent ya from queens?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Jul 5 2010, 08:59 PM~17967379
> *thats my homie marcos 63 AKA MR SICK T3 that buety be banging for real he even got the new paint job damns gotta go visit him again homeboys lives in NEW ROCHELLE he some cool dude
> *


yea i was talking to him yesterday 4 a while he a down ass dude 4 real and his pala is sexy 2


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Jul 5 2010, 08:32 PM~17967113
> *Giants stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


didn't know you took this pic bro, i like it 
i just got back from dropping that bike off to its new owner i miss it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Giants Stadium award won - best bike/trike








big ass pimp cup, just drank out of it tonight holds more than a 40 once lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*Lowrider Magazine Bicycle Regulations*​

*ORIGINAL:* Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

*STREET CUSTOM:* A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

*MILD CUSTOM:* A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

*SEMI CUSTOM:* A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

*FULL CUSTOM:* A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

*RADICAL CUSTOM:* A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.

*POINT SYSTEM:* Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

East Side from the East Coast. Yo Cas and Sleepy, wut up foos!!!


----------



## sl33py_89

wat up foolio!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

laid back/sl33py- whats good fellas nice to see ya on here- welcome to the east coast topic


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

Pedal ScraperZ,, wuts up?? hows it holdin up in PA?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

chillen bro, just trying to hold it down on the east coast (tri-state) and keep lowriding alive out here.


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 6 2010, 12:56 PM~17972410
> *laid back/sl33py- whats good fellas nice to see ya on here- welcome to the east coast topic
> *


ay homie, thanx for da welcome... i had to come to dis thread and h0ld it down for street nations n for da eastcoast!!! Blue crush iz lookin good homie serio, keep holdin it down fo da East homie!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

thanks bro!!!!


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Jul 6 2010, 10:07 AM~17972489
> *ay homie, thanx for da welcome... i had to come to dis thread and h0ld it down for street nations n for da eastcoast!!! Blue crush iz lookin good homie serio, keep holdin it down fo da East homie!
> *


 :wow: i need to stop bs-ing and go ahead and start me a 26 inch deebo bike :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Jul 6 2010, 09:40 AM~17972306
> *East Side from the East Coast.  Yo Cas and Sleepy, wut up foos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat up east side? looking good down in southern md!


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Jul 6 2010, 01:13 PM~17972523
> *:wow:  i need to stop bs-ing and go ahead and start me a 26 inch deebo bike :biggrin:
> *


CuZT0M? :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

3:02


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, nvpp1026

whats up kid!!! how was your 4th


----------



## nvpp1026

It was good and yours


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 6 2010, 01:45 PM~17972764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:02
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Here's some more shows in July for you East Coast/Tri-State riders


----------



## syked1

whats goin on west ? wheres my $$


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 6 2010, 07:35 PM~17977558
> *whats goin on west ? wheres my $$
> *


THIS THE EAST NO WEST HERE JAJAJAJA JOKE :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ima get a new screen name: east13 uhhhhh


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 6 2010, 08:42 PM~17978348
> *ima get a new screen name: east13 uhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: sounds like a good idea :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ- East Coast point of contact for My homie, [email protected] Sprockets mag. 
Come check out the new banner at the next show we attend in our club's display
for those of you that don't know, now you know, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## mr.casper

maryland washington dc east coast ttt


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

got all my one of a kind custom faced parts wrapped back up tonight. in the next few days they'll be going back out once again but this time to Eddie's Engraving in FL. to get polished and fully engraved: front, back, side, side, top, bottom, inside & out..... I mean everything....

Blue Crush is coming along quickly East Coast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 9 2010, 10:10 PM~18007887
> *got all my one of a kind custom faced parts wrapped back up tonight. in the next few days they'll be going back out once again but this time to Eddie's Engraving in FL. to get polished and fully engraved: front, back, side, side, top, bottom, inside & out..... I mean everything....
> 
> Blue Crush is coming along quickly East Coast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 10 2010, 01:10 AM~18007887
> *got all my one of a kind custom faced parts wrapped back up tonight. in the next few days they'll be going back out once again but this time to Eddie's Engraving in FL. to get polished and fully engraved: front, back, side, side, top, bottom, inside & out..... I mean everything....
> 
> Blue Crush is coming along quickly East Coast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:cheesy: nice!   
I'm sure you're more excited than a little kid waiting for his nintendo


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212+Jul 10 2010, 10:47 AM~18009831-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me to bro, hopefully this time next year it will be complete, whats up with you? did you get that bike yet?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2010, 11:09 AM~18009942
> *:cheesy: nice!
> I'm sure you're more excited than a little kid waiting for his nintendo
> *


hell yea bro, I just got all my faced parts and now they going back out for the engraving. I wish it could be all done at once, I'm tired of looking at the frame on my table, like a big paper weight. but all good things come to those who wait, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 5 2010, 11:54 PM~17969401
> *Lowrider Magazine Bicycle Regulations​
> 
> ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.
> 
> STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
> bondo or modifications on frame.)
> 
> MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
> custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)
> 
> SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
> upholstery, etc.
> 
> FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
> upholstery, custom paint, etc.
> 
> RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
> upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.
> 
> POINT SYSTEM:  Judging of entries will be made on a point system.  The criterion and points available are as noted below:
> 
> FRAME MODIFICATION  40
> PAINT    25
> CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL      20
> UPHOLSTERY  20
> PLATING    20
> MURALS    20
> WHEELS/TIRES  20
> ACCESSORIES  15
> DISPLAY    15
> CUSTOM PARTS  15
> GRAPHICS    15
> PINSTRIPING  15
> ENGRAVING          10
> TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS  250
> *


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 11 2010, 10:56 PM~18020682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea casper, i love the ol skool big body classics bro, nice pics


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 11 2010, 09:07 PM~18020786
> *hell yea casper, i love the ol skool big body classics bro, nice pics
> *


THANKS HOMIE I JUST WANA GO OLD SCHOOL N LEAVE MY TC ALONE...BUT DONT KNOW YET!

USUAL SUSPECTS N STREET NATIONS JUST HAVING FUN 3 WHEELING N SHIT LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Yo casper i think you'll like this one, copy and pasted it just for you bro from the denver lrm show


----------



## Ant-Wan

T T T


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 11 2010, 10:05 PM~18021349
> *Yo casper i think you'll like this one, copy and pasted it just for you bro from the denver lrm show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: I SAW THAT IN DA PHOTOBUCKET! ME NO LIKE JUST TO MUCH OF A LOVE SEAT N LESS BIKE HAHAHAH JUST MY OPINION!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 12 2010, 12:15 AM~18021414
> *:roflmao: I SAW THAT IN DA PHOTOBUCKET! ME NO LIKE JUST TO MUCH OF A LOVE SEAT N LESS BIKE HAHAHAH JUST MY OPINION!
> *


well give me 5 points for trying, lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 11 2010, 10:18 PM~18021432
> *well give me 5 points for trying, lol
> *


OK 6 POINTS FOR YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

my homie mike(hnicustoms) new build- from the big Apple









upside down frame !!!!!!!!!!!!notice the details :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

stole this from another topic but its too nice had to use







it again, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Yo east coasters show some love on my new topic and post your whips lets show off our east coast creations that have 4 wheels also

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=551381


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Jul 14 2010, 01:54 AM~18042257-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yo east coasters show some love on my new topic and post your whips lets show off our east coast creations that have 4 wheels also
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=551381
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 11:41 PM~18040730
> *my homie mike(hnicustoms) new build- from the big Apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's particular but nice :thumbsup: great job


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

MORE UPDATES FOR BLUE CRUSH TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

I SENT ALL MY FACED PARTS TO SPEEDY'S METAL POLISHING 
AND EDDIE'S HAND ENGRAVING TODAY. TO GET POLISHED AND 
FULLY ENGRAVED. 130 BUCKS LATER IN SHIPPING FEES 
AND 700 DOLLARS DOWN DEPOSIT, THERE ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





here's all the receipts, tracking numbers and money order stub













here's all my parts headed to get polished and engraved 
at the ups store, ready to get loaded on the trucks












and here's the packing list for one of the boxes, the other box 
I'm not telling you fuckers whats in that one, 
you'll all just have to wait and see when its done. SECRETS!!!


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 04:37 PM~18046765
> *MORE UPDATES FOR BLUE CRUSH TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I SENT ALL MY FACED PARTS TO SPEEDY'S METAL POLISHING
> AND EDDIE'S HAND ENGRAVING TODAY. TO GET POLISHED AND
> FULLY ENGRAVED. 130 BUCKS LATER IN SHIPPING FEES
> AND 700 DOLLARS DOWN DEPOSIT, THERE ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> here's all the receipts, tracking numbers and money order stub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's all my parts headed to get polished and engraved
> at the ups store, ready to get loaded on the trucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the packing list for one of the boxes, the other box
> I'm not telling you fuckers whats in that one,
> you'll all just have to wait and see when its done. SECRETS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yessir bro, thanks to you again we able to make this happen.

just checked all the tracking numbers:

money order envelope arrives 18 july
eddy's box to him arrives 19 july
speedys box to him arrives 20 july


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: one step closer!!!! Can't wait to see your new baby bro :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 03:37 PM~18046765
> *MORE UPDATES FOR BLUE CRUSH TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I SENT ALL MY FACED PARTS TO SPEEDY'S METAL POLISHING
> AND EDDIE'S HAND ENGRAVING TODAY. TO GET POLISHED AND
> FULLY ENGRAVED. 130 BUCKS LATER IN SHIPPING FEES
> AND 700 DOLLARS DOWN DEPOSIT, THERE ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> here's all the receipts, tracking numbers and money order stub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's all my parts headed to get polished and engraved
> at the ups store, ready to get loaded on the trucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the packing list for one of the boxes, the other box
> I'm not telling you fuckers whats in that one,
> you'll all just have to wait and see when its done. SECRETS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY WAZZ UP PEDAL SCRAPERZ!!!!!!!!WHAT'S GUD HOMIE I SEE U DOING BIG TNS FOR THE EAST COAST NICE........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2010, 03:35 PM~18054787
> *:thumbsup: one step closer!!!! Can't wait to see your new baby bro :biggrin:
> *


you been giving me all positive comments from the beginning of this project bro. 
just want to thanks you twan, cause thats the type a shit that keeps me going and pushing forward.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18054842
> *HEY WAZZ UP PEDAL SCRAPERZ!!!!!!!!WHAT'S GUD HOMIE I SEE U DOING BIG TNS FOR THE EAST COAST NICE........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks playa, I'm just trying to get our club name back up there in the high ranks and bring some killer flavor back to the east!!

I'd say its about time


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 15 2010, 01:56 PM~18054945
> *Thanks playa, I'm just trying to get our club name back up there in the high ranks and bring some killer flavor back to the east!!
> 
> I'd say its about time
> *


ooooo hell yea homie i know what u min!!!!!!!!!! i got some crazy ass bikes too.....but ur bike is going to be crazy nice!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: SO I CAN WAT TO SEE IT TOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:THE EAST COAST IS COMING BACK BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 15 2010, 05:24 PM~18055782
> *ooooo hell yea homie i know what u min!!!!!!!!!! i got some crazy ass bikes too.....but ur bike is going to be crazy nice!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SO I CAN WAT TO SEE IT TOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:THE EAST COAST IS COMING BACK BABY!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i know your bikes well when odl had them at least i knew them, last i saw of them bikes was at the fl. lrm show. you still got em both anything different or new to em, whats up?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 04:37 PM~18046765
> *MORE UPDATES FOR BLUE CRUSH TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I SENT ALL MY FACED PARTS TO SPEEDY'S METAL POLISHING
> AND EDDIE'S HAND ENGRAVING TODAY. TO GET POLISHED AND
> FULLY ENGRAVED. 130 BUCKS LATER IN SHIPPING FEES
> AND 700 DOLLARS DOWN DEPOSIT, THERE ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> here's all the receipts, tracking numbers and money order stub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's all my parts headed to get polished and engraved
> at the ups store, ready to get loaded on the trucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the packing list for one of the boxes, the other box
> I'm not telling you fuckers whats in that one,
> you'll all just have to wait and see when its done. SECRETS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pimp


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here's some pics how they roll in biloxi mississippi


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 15 2010, 03:35 PM~18055845
> *i know your bikes well when odl had them at least i knew them, last i saw of them bikes was at the fl. lrm show. you still got em both anything different or new to em, whats up?
> *


 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> here's some pics how they roll in biloxi mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this guy like cylinders in his ass!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 15 2010, 04:53 PM~18054922
> *you been giving me all positive comments from the beginning of this project bro.
> just want to thanks you twan, cause thats the type a shit that keeps me going and pushing forward.
> *




yeah no prob :thumbsup: I know it's hard to put everything together to build a crazy project. 

have to be patient, have to be sure of the exact pieces you want cause when it's customized, it can't be the way you want... only need to do it right! have to be ready to cry a little bit when you realize the amount you put in that passion  have to believe in the whole process.... 

but when the achievement is at the turning point, there is nothing like the satisfaction of the creation when you assembling the whole bike piece by piece! You just can't believe what you've just accomplished.....!!!!  ALL FOR LOVE

:x: hope it's gonna do the same for me this week-end at Scrape by the Lake with my new display and my d-twisted parts


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> i know your bikes well when odl had them at least i knew them, last i saw of them bikes was at the fl. lrm show. you still got em both anything different or new to em, whats up?
> [/quo
> 
> OOO HELL YEA HOMIE GOT SOME NEW RIMS FOR THE GREEN ONE AND THE RED ONE GOT SOME CRAZY SHIT COMING.......O YES THE BIKES ARE IN FLORIDA KNOW!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> i know your bikes well when odl had them at least i knew them, last i saw of them bikes was at the fl. lrm show. you still got em both anything different or new to em, whats up?
> [/quo
> 
> OOO HELL YEA HOMIE GOT SOME NEW RIMS FOR THE GREEN ONE AND THE RED ONE GOT SOME CRAZY SHIT COMING.......O YES THE BIKES ARE IN FLORIDA KNOW!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> pics, pics, pics, bud- lets see em
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 16 2010, 07:12 AM~18060244
> *pics, pics, pics, bud- lets see em
> *


I'M AT WORK HOMIE I'LL POUS TOMORROW!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

werd up,


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## yourdeathwish

GROUND POUNDERS from monroe,nc
just a few bikes i built in the last 12 years
the 5 wheel 10 ft long bike is for sale. pm me for info


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2010, 10:33 PM~18058620
> *yeah no prob :thumbsup: I know it's hard to put everything together to build a crazy project.
> 
> have to be patient, have to be sure of the exact pieces you want cause when it's customized, it can't be the way you want... only need to do it right! have to be ready to cry a little bit when you realize the amount you put in that passion  have to believe in the whole process....
> 
> but when the achievement is at the turning point, there is nothing like the satisfaction of the creation when you assembling the whole bike piece by piece! You just can't believe what you've just accomplished.....!!!!  ALL FOR LOVE
> 
> :x: hope it's gonna do the same for me this week-end at Scrape by the Lake with my new display and my d-twisted parts
> *


WELL SAID BRO

i wish i could make it up to the scrape show, but i can't
take lots of pics for me and the others and post em on here for us bro.
also good luck to you and the rest of the lux guys
I know loyalty c.c. will be there with there rides also
I wish all you guys a safe and fun trip to and from the show, whether its a half hour drive or a ten hour drive.
good luck and have a hell of a time.

ohhh and twan get some pics of the canadian hotties for me bro, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

south east car show representing















































I wonder if this cat knows his front fender is backwards, lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 16 2010, 06:25 PM~18064885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i like this one hecho en mexico eagle n shit dayum nice!


----------



## hnicustoms

GREAT PIC'S :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 10:41 PM~18040730
> *my homie mike(hnicustoms) new build- from the big Apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upside down frame !!!!!!!!!!!!notice the details :0
> *




HELL YA HOMIE....THANX.. :biggrin:  IV BEEN AWAY FOR A MIN. FROM THIS POSION IVY SHIT... :wow: BUT ILL BE BACK AT IT  ILL HOLD IT DOWN SOME MORE ON THA EAST COAST THREAD   GREAT PIC'S GUY'S


----------



## hnicustoms

I DONT LIKE TO RIDE EXPENSIVE SHIT AT NIGHT SO I MADE THIS :wow: 

FOR THEM JACK BOY'S ON THA EAST COAST :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 16 2010, 05:25 PM~18064885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 16 2010, 05:25 PM~18064885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some one is gonna get shot when the cops pull them over for reals!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 16 2010, 06:29 PM~18064916
> *i like this one  hecho en mexico eagle n shit dayum nice!
> *


 HELL YA HOMIE HECHO EN MEXICO!!!!!!!! THAT'S WAZZ UP..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 16 2010, 09:20 AM~18060288
> *I'M AT WORK HOMIE I'LL POUS TOMORROW!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wheres the pics at dogg i wanna see the bikes didn't you buy the froggystyle frame also so whats that 4?

you got sr. blvd 52, and the blade bike (red fair lady) from odl., the froggystyle one and you got that yellow trike with the juice also right?

those all some nice bikes homie lets see updated pics of what they looking like now


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

YO ME AND THE HOMIE CHAIN REACTION!!!!!! SOME PIC'S OF THE BIKES I GOT BUT MORE ARE COMING SOON!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
























:0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 17 2010, 11:01 AM~18068110
> *YO ME AND THE HOMIE CHAIN REACTION!!!!!! SOME PIC'S OF THE BIKES I GOT BUT MORE ARE COMING SOON!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reposts you got any new ones dogg


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 17 2010, 08:27 AM~18067954
> *wheres the pics at dogg i wanna see the bikes didn't you buy the froggystyle frame also so whats that 4?
> 
> you got sr. blvd 52, and the blade bike (red fair lady) from odl., the froggystyle one and you got that yellow trike with the juice also right?
> 
> those all some nice bikes homie lets see updated pics of what they looking like now
> *


HEY HOMIE.....I'M GOING TO SEND ALL OF THE FACED PARTS TO EDDIE TOO SO I CAN GET THEM FULLY ENGRAVED ON THE BLVD 52 ON BLADE!!!!!

OOOOOO I'M GOING TO TALK TO EDDIE AND SEE WHAT CAN I DO WITH THE FROGGYSTYLE FACED PARTS!!!!! I GOT ONE MORE BIKE COMING SOON TOO.....

I KNOW HOMIE PIC'S!!!!!!!!!!!
YO LET ME GET EDDIE'S NUMBER HOMIE I LOST IT??????


P.S THE EAST COAST IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :x: :x:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 17 2010, 11:18 AM~18068207
> *HEY HOMIE.....I'M GOING TO SEND ALL OF THE FACED PARTS TO EDDIE TOO SO I CAN GET THEM FULLY ENGRAVED ON THE BLVD 52 ON BLADE!!!!!
> 
> OOOOOO I'M GOING TO TALK TO EDDIE AND SEE WHAT CAN I DO WITH THE FROGGYSTYLE FACED PARTS!!!!! I GOT ONE MORE BIKE COMING SOON TOO.....
> 
> I KNOW HOMIE PIC'S!!!!!!!!!!!
> YO LET ME GET EDDIE'S NUMBER HOMIE I LOST IT??????
> 
> 
> P.S THE EAST COAST IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :x:  :x:
> *


here's his website playa, I'm not at liberty to just give out numbers you feel me, but his emails on the site hit him up and he'll get back to you

http://eddyshandengraving.com/Home.html


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I'D LIKE TO TAKE THIS TIME TO
WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER OF 
PedaL ScraperZ - Stewy


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

summer showdown in Georgia- pics courtesy of DropJawMag


----------



## mr.casper

street nations today in a rap video shoot!








































































more pics coming up!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 11 2010, 09:05 PM~18021349
> *Yo casper i think you'll like this one, copy and pasted it just for you bro from the denver lrm show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats awsome to see a RAIDERS bike in denver lmfao :roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

YOU DID IT THATS WHATS UP CASPER, THATS WAT YOU WAS TELLLING ME YESTERDAY ON THE PHONE



DOPE BRO LOOKS GOOD, KEEP IT UP BRO


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 18 2010, 07:13 PM~18077450
> *YOU DID IT THATS WHATS UP CASPER, THATS WAT YOU WAS TELLLING ME YESTERDAY ON THE PHONE
> DOPE BRO LOOKS GOOD, KEEP IT UP BRO
> *


yeah homie it was kinda off wack but rapper was or is from nyc n lots of ladies o yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 18 2010, 07:52 PM~18077270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


es todo


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 18 2010, 07:31 PM~18077614
> *es todo
> *


algo homie...como estas? u coming out wit another built soon?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 18 2010, 08:32 PM~18077623
> *algo homie...como estas? u coming out wit another built soon?
> *


lo mismo loko,

simon put the other one on hold for now,,simple build up but custom  

nd u how trike cming ?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 18 2010, 07:38 PM~18077675
> *lo mismo loko,
> 
> simon put the other one on hold for now,,simple build up but custom
> 
> nd u how trike cming ?
> *


ORRALE


THE TRIKE IS COMING SLOW AINT DOING MUCH JUST ORDER MY FACE PARTS WELL SOME PARTS LIL BY LIL 4 THE TRIKE I SENT DA FERIA AYER TO JOEL SO HOPEFULLY THEY BE IN MY HANDS SOON!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 18 2010, 08:48 PM~18077757
> *ORRALE
> THE TRIKE IS COMING SLOW AINT DOING MUCH JUST ORDER MY FACE PARTS WELL SOME PARTS LIL BY LIL 4 THE TRIKE I SENT DA FERIA AYER TO JOEL SO HOPEFULLY THEY BE IN MY HANDS SOON!
> *


  keep it up !


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 18 2010, 07:51 PM~18077776
> * keep it up !
> *


SIMON GOTTA TAKE CARE OF DA FAMILY 1ST THEN THE LOVE OF THIS GAME...



MEMBER WHEN I DIDNT KNOW SHIT BOUT LOW-BIKES YA USE TO CLOWN ON ME SCHWINN NOT CHINA JAJAJAJA I BE LEARNING LOTS OF SHIT HERE!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 18 2010, 08:53 PM~18077789
> *SIMON GOTTA TAKE CARE OF DA FAMILY 1ST THEN THE LOVE OF THIS GAME...
> MEMBER WHEN I DIDNT KNOW SHIT BOUT LOW-BIKES YA USE TO CLOWN ON ME SCHWINN NOT CHINA JAJAJAJA I BE LEARNING LOTS OF SHIT HERE!
> *


lmfao no mames puro pedo foo,,we all learned one way or another !!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 18 2010, 07:59 PM~18077819
> *lmfao no mames puro pedo foo,,we all learned one way or another !!
> *


SIMON HOMIE...IMA BE GOING TO SOLOW PICNIC IN SEPTEMBER PRIMERO DIOS IMA BE UP THERE!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 18 2010, 09:17 PM~18077486
> *yeah homie it was kinda off wack but rapper was or is from nyc n lots of ladies o yeahhhhhhhh
> *



whack or not you out there doing your thing in the streets 
representing for every lowrider in the nation

Street cred is wat it all boils down to

thats wat you are right STREET nationz :biggrin: 

keep it up dog you looking good (no ****) lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 18 2010, 08:37 PM~18078196
> *whack or not you out there doing your thing in the streets
> representing for every lowrider in the nation
> 
> Street cred is wat it all boils down to
> 
> thats wat you are right STREET nationz :biggrin:
> 
> keep it up dog you looking good (no ****) lol
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE...UR RITE STREET CREDIT N REP THE LOW-LIFE


----------



## Raguness

ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this where PedaL ScraperZ lowrider bicycle club, will be spotted this weekend!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

we get invited to car shows video shoots community events wat ever we there to represent...


----------



## mr.casper

lol some rappers money!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

LOYALTY, NEW JERSEY- PUTTIN' IN DOWN AT SCRAPE BY THE LAKE TORONTO, CANADA!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

another one i snatched


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## mr.casper

loyalty doing the dam thing...great find frankie


----------



## nvpp1026

That thingg hop foreal!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 19 2010, 09:14 AM~18082023
> *this where PedaL ScraperZ lowrider bicycle club, will be spotted this weekend!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: i see a "free mason" sign.....yikes!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 19 2010, 08:49 PM~18086397
> *hno: i see a "free mason" sign.....yikes!
> *


i don't know what that is????


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 19 2010, 07:39 PM~18085236
> *another one i snatched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This was the best hop-pff I ever seen in my life.... juste fuckin WOWWW :wow: 

You can see me pass by from left to right when the car stand up  

Take pictures of the bikes for the eastcoast topic bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 19 2010, 10:01 PM~18087417
> *This was the best hop-pff I ever seen in my life.... juste fuckin WOWWW :wow:
> 
> You can see me pass by from left to right when the car stand up
> 
> Take pictures of the bikes for the eastcoast topic bro
> *


I hope the pics pop up i'd like to see them


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 19 2010, 11:18 PM~18087630
> *I hope the pics pop up i'd like to see them
> *




they does....


wich pics you want? :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 19 2010, 10:36 PM~18087833
> *they does....
> wich pics you want? :biggrin:
> *


the pics of bikes/trikes and the pics with bootys/boobies, lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 19 2010, 05:51 PM~18086409
> *i don't know what that is????
> *


good you should keep it that way, i wish i never knew :happysad: 

its some scarry shit!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 19 2010, 11:39 PM~18087862
> *the pics of bikes/trikes and the pics with bootys/boobies, lol
> *



they're uploading on photobuckT, I have something like 500 pics with the hop-off, girls, cars and bikes...

hope to see you there next year bro!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 19 2010, 10:49 PM~18088005
> *they're uploading on photobuckT, I have something like 500 pics with the hop-off, girls, cars and bikes...
> 
> hope to see you there next year bro!!!
> *


f-in sweet hell yea i should be there possibly with blue crush and whatever other bikes/trikes i have at that time.

can't wait to see the pedals and bootys, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 19 2010, 10:48 PM~18087989
> *good you should keep it that way, i wish i never knew :happysad:
> 
> its some scarry shit!!!!!
> *


donno if ima make that one anyway its a small local show but the night show the sprockets banner will be up 4 sure, lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 19 2010, 07:54 PM~18088072
> *donno if ima make that one anyway its a small local show but the night show the sprockets banner will be up 4 sure, lol
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

PICTURES OF BIKES OF THE SCRAPE BY THE LAKE SHOW

TORONTO-----CANADA

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

D TWIST did a fucking awesome job on this one.... when it's gonna be chromed and engraved.... this should be sick :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

THE CHAIN REACTION BIKE WON BEST BIKE AND BEST OF SHOW in the bike category


----------



## Ant-Wan

JEFF with the D*ICE GOT the 2ND PLACE IN THE BIKE CATEGORY


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

The couzin of Pedal Scraperz, Pedal Cooler


----------



## Ant-Wan

This bike won in the bike hopper category with 14 inches :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan

3rd- solo rider


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

awesome pictures bro thanks and congrats to all you guys for your winnings


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 20 2010, 11:31 AM~18091333
> *awesome pictures bro thanks and congrats to all you guys for your winnings
> *



Thank you bro  

:0 Must to see you there next year :biggrin: if you can make it


----------



## D-ice69

yup i,ll be there at scrape next year for sure 2 :biggrin: & even more stronger whit a bit of luck they will find some
good judge next year for bike & trike but who care 
we hade alot of fun & but that would be nice 2 have judges that know there stuff 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

was there cash prizes for the best of show awards or just trophys?


I plan on being there with the fam next year unless the military owns me that day


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 20 2010, 12:38 PM~18091856
> *was there cash prizes for the best of show awards or just trophys?
> I plan on being there with the fam next year unless the military owns me that day
> *



only throphys but money prizes for the hoppers


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 20 2010, 12:29 PM~18092200
> *only throphys but money prizes for the hoppers
> *


gotcha


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 20 2010, 01:30 PM~18092207
> *gotcha
> *


or you could come & get 100 $ to judge
+ you get inside free 4 you & the family !!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
and i would be more thene happy to meet you
lowrider 4 ever brother !!!!    :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 20 2010, 03:50 PM~18093907
> *or you could  come &  get  100  $  to  judge
> + you get  inside  free 4  you  &  the family  !!!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> and  i would be more thene happy to meet  you
> lowrider  4  ever  brother  !!!!        :thumbsup:
> *


y they need bike judges bro?
i thought dtwist was the bike judge for that show?


----------



## mr.casper

good pics n congrats n ya wins LuxuriouS 

got lots of details n d-ice that i never seen!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 19 2010, 09:26 PM~18089268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S MY HOMIE JEFF. I THINK DICE SHOULD OF TAKEN 1ST PLACE. CONGRATS ON YOUR 2ND PLACE BROTHA. FUCK A TROPHY ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING THAT'S ALL ABOUT.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 20 2010, 09:23 PM~18096440
> *good pics n congrats n ya wins  LuxuriouS
> 
> got lots of details n d-ice that i never seen!
> *


thx alot bro !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 21 2010, 07:53 AM~18100318
> *THAT'S MY HOMIE JEFF. I THINK DICE SHOULD OF TAKEN 1ST PLACE. CONGRATS ON YOUR 2ND PLACE BROTHA. FUCK A TROPHY ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING THAT'S ALL ABOUT.
> *


thank you brother
for your good words :biggrin: & like you said fuck the trophy its all for the love
of lowriding :thumbsup: it,s just more eazy to take whene the judge know what he,s doing if 
you know what i meen ..   
HO & BY THE WAY how,s the little family ???


----------



## D-ice69

I,LL BE BACK NEXT YEAR AT SCRAPE & EVEN STRONGER SO
WATCH OUT CUZ BELIVE ME THING ARE REAL GOING TO CHANGE NEXT YEAR !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2010, 08:12 AM~18101543
> *I,LL  BE BACK  NEXT  YEAR AT  SCRAPE & EVEN STRONGER  SO
> WATCH OUT CUZ BELIVE  ME  THING  ARE  REAL  GOING TO CHANGE NEXT YEAR !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: 
hno: hno: :run: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 21 2010, 05:35 PM~18103999
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> hno:  hno:  :run:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes:
YUP I GO ALL THE WAY T-T-T  that,s me D-ICEY-J !!!!!!   
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo lil puppet wheres the pics at bro, still waiting to see those bikes and how they look now with the changes since when they was in new york.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2010, 11:12 AM~18101543
> *I,LL  BE BACK  NEXT  YEAR AT  SCRAPE & EVEN STRONGER  SO
> WATCH OUT CUZ BELIVE  ME  THING  ARE  REAL  GOING TO CHANGE NEXT YEAR !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



you got me thinking bud i might just do that judge thing next year if I am around and I'll just bring blue crush for exhibition to show off.

I used to judge for a few low shows for the bikes back in the late 90's arond my way in the tri-state area back when no one really knew what lowrrider bikes were.

I'll let you know as it gets closer to the show next year if i decide to do it and you can get me the promoters info and i can let him know whats up


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:13 PM~18112578
> *you got me thinking bud i might just do that judge thing next year if I am around and I'll just bring blue crush for exhibition to show off.
> 
> I used to judge for a few low shows for the bikes back in the late 90's arond my way in the tri-state area back when no one really knew what lowrrider bikes were.
> 
> I'll let you know as it gets closer to the show next year if i decide to do it and you can get me the promoters info and i can let him know whats up
> *


wow that would be so cool having a guy that really know is stuff + having the chance to see the blue crush would be so rad
cuz i love that bike & it,s not even finish !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:13 PM~18112578
> *you got me thinking bud i might just do that judge thing next year if I am around and I'll just bring blue crush for exhibition to show off.
> 
> I used to judge for a few low shows for the bikes back in the late 90's arond my way in the tri-state area back when no one really knew what lowrrider bikes were.
> 
> I'll let you know as it gets closer to the show next year if i decide to do it and you can get me the promoters info and i can let him know whats up
> *




the main man is 84caddy (Joe Wing) The president of Rollerz Only. Niagara chptr


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2010, 03:32 PM~18112762
> *the main man is 84caddy (Joe Wing) The president of Rollerz Only. Niagara chptr
> *


yup pedalscraper !!! that,s the man of the bro if you can
give him a call cuz that would be real cool to have a real good judge !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2010, 03:32 PM~18112762
> *the main man is 84caddy (Joe Wing) The president of Rollerz Only. Niagara chptr
> *



actually, I'm the pres of Rollerz Only niagara chapter, but Joe is the man that you want to talk to about judging lowrider bikes. we allways could use some help in that dept.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 22 2010, 03:51 PM~18112940
> *actually, I'm the pres of Rollerz Only niagara chapter, but Joe is the man that you want to talk to about judging lowrider bikes.  we allways could use some help in that dept.
> *




oh sorry Pete :happysad: my bad!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 22 2010, 02:23 PM~18112673
> *wow  that would  be so cool having a guy that really know is stuff + having the chance  to see the blue crush would be so rad
> cuz i love that bike  &  it,s  not even  finish  !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 22 2010, 02:51 PM~18112940
> *actually, I'm the pres of Rollerz Only niagara chapter, but Joe is the man that you want to talk to about judging lowrider bikes.  we allways could use some help in that dept.
> *


whats up pres, pm me your members/ event coodinator, info and i will coordinate with him about next year. I never been to scrape only seen whats been posted and whats in magazines but i would definately make it down there to judge for the bike/trike category and I will go by lrm points system to make it fair and square so that points are credited for the right category and whatnot.
I myself been a victim to un-qualified judges and to the buddy system and been screwed a few times. there's nothing better to have a knowledgeable person(s) to do the job right. let me know buddy, I'd be more than willing to help for a great show and a good time.

-Frankie Bones


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and it goes a 'lil sumptin like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Lowrider Magazine Bicycle Regulations*​

*ORIGINAL:* Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

*STREET CUSTOM:* A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

*MILD CUSTOM:* A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

*SEMI CUSTOM:* A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

*FULL CUSTOM:* A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

*RADICAL CUSTOM:* A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.

*POINT SYSTEM:* Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 22 2010, 06:05 PM~18114251
> *whats up pres, pm me your members/ event coodinator, info and i will coordinate with him about next year. I never been to scrape only seen whats been posted and whats in magazines but i would definately make it down there to judge for the bike/trike category and I will go by lrm points system to make it fair and square so that points are credited for the right category and whatnot.
> I myself been a victim to un-qualified judges and to the buddy system and been screwed a few times. there's nothing better to have a knowledgeable person(s) to do the job right. let me know buddy, I'd be more than willing to help for a great show and a good time.
> 
> -Frankie Bones
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

THAT,S A COOL NEWS I HOPE TO SEE YOU AT SCRAPE NEXT YEAR !!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2010, 12:54 AM~18120011
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> THAT,S  A COOL  NEWS  I HOPE  TO SEE  YOU  AT  SCRAPE  NEXT  YEAR  !!!!
> *


I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO GO :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 22 2010, 02:12 PM~18114328
> *and it goes a 'lil sumptin like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lowrider Magazine Bicycle Regulations​
> 
> ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.
> 
> STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
> bondo or modifications on frame.)
> 
> MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
> custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)
> 
> SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
> upholstery, etc.
> 
> FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
> upholstery, custom paint, etc.
> 
> RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
> upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.
> 
> POINT SYSTEM:  Judging of entries will be made on a point system.  The criterion and points available are as noted below:
> 
> FRAME MODIFICATION  40
> PAINT    25
> CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL                  20
> UPHOLSTERY  20
> PLATING    20
> MURALS    20
> WHEELS/TIRES  20
> ACCESSORIES  15
> DISPLAY    15
> CUSTOM PARTS  15
> GRAPHICS    15
> PINSTRIPING  15
> ENGRAVING  10
> TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS  250
> *


DAM SO MY BIKES WOULD FALL ON SEMI CUSTOM AND FULL CUSTOMS :0   hno: hno: :wow: :run:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 23 2010, 05:13 AM~18120037
> *I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO GO :wow:
> *


  :thumbsup: 
that would be real to cool to see you buddy !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 23 2010, 05:15 AM~18120040
> *DAM SO MY BIKES WOULD FALL ON SEMI CUSTOM AND FULL CUSTOMS :0      hno:  hno:  :wow:  :run:
> *


hehehe look like it !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

hey PedaLScrapeZ I got the pics of the ups girl that delivered me crazy ass bikes.......................u like???????? :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 23 2010, 09:38 AM~18120527
> *hey PedaLScrapeZ I got the pics of the ups girl that delivered me crazy ass bikes.......................u like???????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

DAMMMMMM CAN SHE DELIVERED TO CANADA 2 !!!
THER ARE A FEW PARTS I WOULD LIKE TO ORDER !!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

thats the same delivery chick i got, she gives good head too, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

had a lil party at my house last night, started a fire pit and 
brought out the turntables









i think I'm still drunk


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this was spotted at a car show last week


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 23 2010, 10:52 AM~18120956
> *had a lil party at my house last night, started a fire pit and
> brought out the turntables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think I'm still drunk
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup:

THAT HAPPEN WHEN YOUR HAVING FUN !!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2010, 06:58 AM~18120630
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> DAMMMMMM  CAN SHE  DELIVERED  TO  CANADA  2  !!!
> THER ARE A FEW  PARTS I WOULD LIKE  TO  ORDER  !!!!
> *


YES SHE CAN HOMIE!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 23 2010, 07:18 AM~18120738
> *thats the same delivery chick i got, she gives good head too, lol
> *


WHAT'S WAZZ UP HOMIE....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 23 2010, 07:52 AM~18120956
> *had a lil party at my house last night, started a fire pit and
> brought out the turntables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think I'm still drunk
> *


YO THTA'S NICE..... :0 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 23 2010, 11:57 AM~18121412
> *YES SHE CAN HOMIE!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HO YEAH !!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

HEY WAZZ UP HOMIE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!SOME PIC OF THE SHOW/BBQ I WANT 2 U KNOW IN FLORIDA!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2010, 09:06 AM~18121469
> *:biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HO YEAH  !!!
> *


HEY WAZZ UP D-ice YO U GO A NICE ASS FUCKING BIKE BRO GOOD JOB MAN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: 
PS I'LL SEND HER TO U TOMORROW OK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2010, 09:06 AM~18121469
> *:biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HO YEAH  !!!
> *


HEY WAZZ UP D-ice YO U GOT A NICE ASS FUCKING BIKE BRO GOOD JOB MAN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: 
PS I'LL SEND HER TO U TOMORROW OK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 23 2010, 12:13 PM~18121520
> *HEY WAZZ UP D-ice YO U GO A NICE ASS FUCKING BIKE BRO GOOD JOB MAN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> PS I'LL SEND HER TO U TOMORROW OK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin: THX BRO FOR THE GOOD WORDS ON THE BIKE I WORK REAL HARD ON IT !!!  I,LL STAY HOME FOR THE UPS DELIVERY CHICK LOL !!!  :biggrin: :h5: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2010, 09:22 AM~18121595
> *:wave:  :wave: :wave:  :wave:
> :biggrin:  THX BRO FOR  THE GOOD  WORDS ON THE BIKE I WORK  REAL  HARD  ON IT !!!   I,LL  STAY  HOME  FOR  THE  UPS  DELIVERY  CHICK  LOL  !!!    :biggrin:  :h5:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


U CAN LET THAT U WORK HARD ON UR BIKE HOMIE ........... SO!!!!!!!
FROM LOWRIDER CONNECTION B.C & C.C FLORIDA!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 23 2010, 01:41 PM~18122373
> *U CAN LET THAT U WORK HARD ON UR BIKE HOMIE ........... SO!!!!!!!
> FROM LOWRIDER CONNECTION B.C & C.C FLORIDA!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
lol thx  you have a nice weekend 2 !!!


----------



## goinlow

TTMFT ! For all the East Coast Bike Riders !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jul 23 2010, 03:49 PM~18123382
> *TTMFT !  For all the East Coast Bike Riders !!!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jul 23 2010, 03:49 PM~18123382
> *TTMFT !  For all the East Coast Bike Riders !!!
> *


 :yes: :h5: :yes: 
  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jul 23 2010, 02:49 PM~18123382
> *TTMFT !  For all the East Coast Bike Riders !!!
> *


thanks for stopping in my PA Brother


----------



## mr.casper

para arriva EAST COAST!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 










_*TTT FOR EAST COAST LOWRIDER BIKES :biggrin: :thumbsup: *_


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Creatures of the night car show tonight in york PA, i'll take pics- this is one from last year dude was nuts


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 24 2010, 01:03 PM~18130090
> *Creatures of the night car show tonight in york PA, i'll take pics- this is one from last year dude was nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's actally pretty awesome..lol :biggrin: 

Got anothe flyer, hope some folks in the area can make it :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 24 2010, 07:16 AM~18129058
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR EAST COAST LOWRIDER BIKES :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ill be there 4 sure


----------



## mr.casper

east coast street nations ttt


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

old pics HOMIES FROM FIRME RYDAZ BIKE CLUB BRONX NY!



































THATS ALL I FOUND I POST MORE IF I FIND EM!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ust got back from the show, i'll post pics tomorrow

they put us in the special interest class, so we went agains lawn mowers, some big ass chairs and soome other weird stuff, but end result was PedaL ScraperZ bike club 1st place again.


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 25 2010, 12:10 AM~18134408
> *ust got back from the show, i'll post pics tomorrow
> 
> they put us in the special interest class, so we went agains lawn mowers, some big ass chairs and soome other weird stuff, but end result was PedaL ScraperZ bike club 1st place again.
> *


i should of took my scooter lol 

congrats we going 1 hrs drive to a show today pics later


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

morning peeps, pics from yesterdays show coming shorty, cool


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 25 2010, 12:49 PM~18135675
> *morning peeps, pics from yesterdays show coming shorty, cool
> *



ooooh sweet!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Here's some from the show from last night:









Looks good marcus, had alot of people ask me about the mag!!!














































more to come..........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hnicustoms this one i took 4 you bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 25 2010, 01:00 PM~18136099
> *Here's some from the show from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


result of yesterdays show-
not a big one, but its different- 1st place special interest


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SO THE SHOW I WAS AT YESTERDAY WAS AT AN ART INSTITUTE- OUTSIDE ONE OF THEIR ART DISPLAYS WAS THIS: MADE OF ALL BIKE FRAMES AND PARTS

I THINK IT'S PRETTY DOPE SO I FIGURED I'D SHARE IT WITH YOU ALL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

heres another one from a car show photographer


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HI EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

EAST COAST BE BANGING JUST LIKE THIS, LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 25 2010, 01:56 PM~18136451
> *heres another one from a car show photographer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sprockets Magazine & PedaL ScraperZ =
West Coast/East Coast- Country wide


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

some bikes found out in Ohio


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 25 2010, 11:13 PM~18139186
> *EAST COAST BE BANGING JUST LIKE THIS, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mr.casper

ill post pics of show STREET NATIONZ WENT TO YESTERDAY...dan storm messed up my desktop so i gettimg fix now as soon i get it ill post pics



east caost ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

the new owner of one of my old bikes 'KaotiK' with his caddy at a show, last weekend -Mike (1SIK8T4)


----------



## 4pump_caddy

:uh: S.......M.......H!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 12:07 AM~18149498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: S.......M.......H!!!!!!
> *


repost :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

I felt like doing that today to one of the workers :angry:!!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 26 2010, 10:16 PM~18149575
> *repost :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: all day


----------



## mr.casper

he u go homie we roll everywhere no matter wat! HERE SOME PICS OF THE SHOW IN JEFFERSON MD LAST SUNDAY! THANKS TO MARK {ISLANDERS CC} JOE {STREET DREAMZ} N MANNY, EASTSIDE, SLEEPY, CHRIS ME N MY DAUGHTER FROM STREET NATIONZ FOR REPPING IN THERE!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

looking good casp.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 27 2010, 06:38 PM~18157707
> *looking good casp.
> *


THANKS G I THOUGHT I WAS GETTING CLOSE TO PA THATS MOST OF THE TAGS I WAS SEEING THERE PA WELL I THINK PA IS LIKE 30 MORE MINUTES FROM THERE!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ bike club is gonna be hitting PA and the East Coast with another custom creation soon, but this time it's gonna be chopper style.

something like this









one of my new members asked me to help him create a one of a kind chopper with a guitar/rock themed bike.

stay tuned for this bike to rock PA and the east coast and party like a rock star, lol


wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

the pain train is coming, watch out


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

ME OLD BIKE'S GOING TO GET SOME NEW PIANT JOBS ON BOTH BIKES HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    
















TOOK THEM APART!!!!!!!    U KNOW........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 28 2010, 09:47 AM~18162337
> *ME OLD BIKE'S GOING TO GET SOME NEW PIANT JOBS ON BOTH BIKES HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK THEM APART!!!!!!!      U KNOW........
> *


















there fine like that!!! that paint is sweet on both


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jul 26 2010, 10:07 PM~18149498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: S.......M.......H!!!!!!
> *


SMH? Small Minded Human :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

far far east- not east coast, somewhere in Iraq this soldier had made this in his off time


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 28 2010, 04:59 PM~18165060
> *far far east- not east coast, somewhere in Iraq this soldier had made this in his off time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 27 2010, 08:41 PM~18159301
> *PedaL ScraperZ bike club is gonna be hitting PA and the East Coast with another custom creation soon, but this time it's gonna be chopper style.
> 
> something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my new members asked me to help him create a one of a kind chopper with a guitar/rock themed bike.
> 
> stay tuned for this bike to rock PA and the east coast and party like a rock star, lol
> wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


good luck homie i know u got some talent so ull be str8


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 28 2010, 12:41 AM~18159960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: What T - F is that smiley :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 28 2010, 05:48 PM~18165978
> *good luck homie i know u got some talent so ull be str8
> *


thanks bro, i never did a rock and roll themed bike, thats not my thing but if he want it he'll get it. I'll just make sure he makes the right moves and gets it done right, lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 28 2010, 04:59 PM~18165060
> *far far east- not east coast, somewhere in Iraq this soldier had made this in his off time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



did he really need a helmet??? Nice bike, damn ..... :wow: 

and good protection on the roof of the 594


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 28 2010, 08:25 PM~18168833
> *thanks bro, i never did a rock and roll themed bike, thats not my thing but if he want it he'll get it. I'll just make sure he makes the right moves and gets it done right, lol
> *


AWAYS A 1ST TIME! U GONNA HAVE A HELL OF A 2011 WITH ALL UR NICE PROJECTS U GOT GOING ON NOW CANT WAIT FOR 2011 SEASON


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2010, 10:40 PM~18169008
> *did he really need a helmet??? Nice bike, damn ..... :wow:
> 
> and good protection on the roof of the 594
> *


its one of those gay army rules, you gotta have a reflector belt and a helmet when you ride a bike/motorcycle/scooter/moped, etc.. on post or base


and that would be good protection if it wasnt pointed at the roof of the next building lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 28 2010, 10:50 PM~18169172
> *AWAYS A 1ST TIME! U GONNA HAVE A HELL OF A 2011 WITH ALL UR NICE PROJECTS U GOT GOING ON NOW CANT WAIT FOR 2011 SEASON
> *


hell yea bro, i feel ya, loooking forward to it, hope the army doesn't come up with any deployments for my ass until the projects are complete


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: suuuuuuuuuupp


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2010, 08:51 AM~18172481
> *:wave: suuuuuuuuuupp
> *


not much bro just getting ready to go to the post office sending the final payment to my engraver for the parts this way all i gotta do is pay the shipping when its done and sending a payment to the kandy shop for the return shipping fees for my painted wheels that went out yesterday, they should be to me on the 31st.

can't wait only cost now is for plating and blue crush will be (for the most part) complete


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

my backyard!!!!!!!!!!!!








ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 30 2010, 09:28 PM~18190554
> *my backyard!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahahahahahahahaha
> *


com on man u like 4pump ****** now repppsooost lol i mean 4 pump caddy!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 30 2010, 11:37 PM~18190618
> *com on man u like 4pump ****** now repppsooost lol i mean 4 pump caddy!
> *


hey, hey, hey watch your mouth 
























lol i know its a repost i'm just f-in around ohhh and na i aint like no-one, I am ME!!!! lol







lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 30 2010, 09:40 PM~18190640
> *hey, hey, hey watch your mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i know its a repost i'm just f-in around ohhh and na i aint like no-one, I am ME!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

theres a name on this list that looks familiar to this topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554198


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mr.casper

thanks to joel jagster for doimg my forks...more to come


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 30 2010, 11:26 PM~18191482
> *theres a name on this list that looks familiar to this topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554198
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: cool!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 31 2010, 04:58 AM~18192167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to joel jagster for doimg my forks...more to come
> *


hey wazz up mr.casper!!!!!! yo nice froks homie that's wazz up man TO THE TOP!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 31 2010, 06:58 AM~18192167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro, i like that justdeez did his thing again, so did jagster and that was fast!!!!!!!!!!
It feels like it was last week when you called me about sending the money for them through paypal, lol

keep it up bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 31 2010, 08:12 AM~18192315
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: cool!!!!!
> *


do you see in that topic all the smack talk on you top posters of the day, lol

they talking mad sh*t on ya'll, lol


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 31 2010, 07:36 AM~18192510
> *do you see in that topic all the smack talk on you top posters of the day, lol
> 
> they talking mad sh*t on ya'll, lol
> *


IT'S COOL DO...... I DONT CARE :biggrin: :biggrin: .......... SO WAZZ UP BRO ANYTING NEW ON UR PART AND WAZZ UP IN PA ANY CAR SHOWS?????? I GOT A CAR SHOW TOMORROW IS FOR A LIL BOY THAT HAS CANCER HES ONLY 2YR OLD BRO    SO I'M GOING TO HELP OUT   ........... U KNOW MONEY AND THE CAR SHOW!!!!!! I'LL SEND U PIC HOMIE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 31 2010, 09:59 AM~18192585
> *IT'S COOL DO...... I DONT CARE :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......... SO WAZZ UP BRO ANYTING NEW ON UR PART AND WAZZ UP IN PA ANY CAR SHOWS?????? I GOT A CAR SHOW TOMORROW IS FOR A LIL BOY THAT HAS CANCER  HES ONLY 2YR OLD BRO       SO I'M GOING TO HELP OUT    ........... U KNOW MONEY AND THE CAR SHOW!!!!!! I'LL SEND U PIC HOMIE.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


word thats cool mad respect for the benifit car show. as for me hell yea car shows almost every weekend dogg i am out all the time representing for the lowrider bikes and the east coast, 4 real.


pics sound good post em up


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jul 31 2010, 06:14 AM~18192325
> *hey wazz up mr.casper!!!!!! yo nice froks homie that's wazz up man TO THE TOP!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 31 2010, 07:34 AM~18192505
> *looking good bro, i like that justdeez did his thing again, so did jagster and that was fast!!!!!!!!!!
> It feels like it was last week when you called me about sending the money for them through paypal, lol
> 
> keep it up bro
> *


HAHHAHA YEAH T WAS FAST...GOTTA SEE EM CHROMED SHOULD BE SOON NEXT STEERING WHEEL!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 31 2010, 09:55 PM~18195925
> *HAHHAHA YEAH T WAS FAST...GOTTA SEE EM CHROMED SHOULD BE SOON NEXT STEERING WHEEL!
> *


word up


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 31 2010, 03:58 AM~18192167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to joel jagster for doimg my forks...more to come
> *


DAM THEY CAME OUT SICK :0 :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 31 2010, 09:49 PM~18196574
> *DAM THEY CAME OUT SICK  :0  :wow:
> *


yeah homie d n jagster r da shit good work!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 31 2010, 09:24 PM~18196784
> *yeah homie d n jagster r da shit good work!
> *


YEAH I MET JAGSTER HE'S A REAL COOL DUDE AND DOES NICE WORK. AND JUST DEEZ COMES THROUGH WITH HIS GREAT IDEAS. HE DESIGNED SOME PARTS FOR ME, HOPE I GET EM DONE SOON.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 31 2010, 11:04 PM~18197062
> *YEAH I MET JAGSTER HE'S A REAL COOL DUDE AND DOES NICE WORK. AND JUST DEEZ COMES THROUGH WITH HIS GREAT IDEAS. HE DESIGNED SOME PARTS FOR ME, HOPE I GET EM DONE SOON.
> *


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

more east coast bike!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

check this thing out


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 1 2010, 03:21 PM~18200492
> *check this thing out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it had to be a ******* idea lol


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 1 2010, 10:27 PM~18201991
> *it had to be a ******* idea lol
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: 
x 12


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Some New York throwback pictures:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

LRB trikes, more NY throwbacks for the east coast


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: 

TT mf T 4 the eastcoast


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

GIRLS GO CRAZY FOR THE PedaLScraperZ



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 2 2010, 06:02 PM~18210413
> *GIRLS GO CRAZY FOR THE PedaLScraperZ
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u sleeping in da couch to nite lol better be careful nice hoodrats homie nice!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 2 2010, 08:09 PM~18210481
> *u sleeping in da couch to nite lol better be careful nice hoodrats homie nice!
> *


lol na brah. its cool i could look cant touch


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 2 2010, 07:34 PM~18211394
> *lol na brah. its cool i could look  cant touch
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

EAST COAST, North Carolina- STAND UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 2 2010, 11:34 AM~18206086
> *LRB trikes, more NY throwbacks for the east coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY DIDNT TAKE CARE OF THAT TRIKE, SHITS SHOT NOW...


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 2 2010, 08:53 PM~18212217
> *EAST COAST, North Carolina- STAND UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yeah was a great show gotta be there again next year!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 2 2010, 11:04 PM~18212330
> *THEY DIDNT TAKE CARE OF THAT TRIKE, SHITS SHOT NOW...
> *


still an o.g. classic


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 2 2010, 11:17 PM~18212497
> *still an o.g. classic
> *


was...needs a big make over...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 2 2010, 11:20 PM~18212526
> *was...needs a big make over...
> *


 :nono: always will be, makeover or not bro, that trike put the east coast on the map!!!


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 2 2010, 11:24 PM~18212588
> *:nono: always will be, makeover or not bro, that trike put the east coast on the map!!!
> *


i could see ya point, but they should deff not be showing it at shows still...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 2 2010, 11:42 PM~18212809
> *i could see ya point, but they should deff not be showing it at shows still...
> *


i personally havent seen that at any shows since like 2004 there barbecue they have, do you have any recent pics post em if you do


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 3 2010, 12:10 AM~18213119
> *i personally havent seen that at any shows since like 2004 there barbecue they have, do you have any recent pics post em if you do
> *


naa they didnt show it at the bbq that year, i seen it at the bbq last year tho, it deff needs a remake... but i think my dad has the pics on his comp. u going to the bbq in 2 weeks or?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2010, 12:11 PM~18216166
> *naa they didnt show it at the bbq that year, i seen it at the bbq last year tho, it deff needs a remake... but i think my dad has the pics on his comp. u going to the bbq in 2 weeks or?
> *


nah, can't make it i'll be out of town that weekend


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 3 2010, 12:47 PM~18216474
> *nah, can't make it i'll be out of town that weekend
> *


AHHH THAT SUCKS, SUCH A GREAT SHOW...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 3 2010, 12:49 PM~18216490
> *AHHH THAT SUCKS, SUCH A GREAT SHOW...
> *


yea i been to them yrs ago, not lately though


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

a show last weekend in Georgia


----------



## Meeba

> a show last weekend in Georgia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice !!!! Tha same color scheme i am using on one of my projects.  already have the tan mixed up, just gotta get the brown the way i need it then it goes on. oh yeah, and the time to get it done. whosever bike that is, it looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## mr.casper

today at the city NATIONAL NIGHT OUT!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: nice!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Just to be clear this is not East Coast but its still funny as fluk
I had to do it


----------



## JAMES843

a show my bro is doing for info go to http://aboverealityevents.com/index.php?p=...p-Coming-Events

or call RODNEY @ (843)861-1861


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump this post



> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 22 2010, 05:12 PM~18114328
> *and it goes a 'lil sumptin like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lowrider Magazine Bicycle Regulations​
> 
> ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.
> 
> STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
> bondo or modifications on frame.)
> 
> MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
> custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)
> 
> SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
> upholstery, etc.
> 
> FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
> upholstery, custom paint, etc.
> 
> RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
> upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.
> 
> POINT SYSTEM:  Judging of entries will be made on a point system.  The criterion and points available are as noted below:
> 
> FRAME MODIFICATION  40
> PAINT    25
> CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL                  20
> UPHOLSTERY  20
> PLATING    20
> MURALS    20
> WHEELS/TIRES  20
> ACCESSORIES  15
> DISPLAY    15
> CUSTOM PARTS  15
> GRAPHICS    15
> PINSTRIPING  15
> ENGRAVING  10
> TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS  250
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Child's Play got some new rubber today!!
I got some new tires, 20 x 2.125 i was gonna use on blue crush but they didnt look right on the painted wheels so i switched em on to the spinnerz.
they look much better on child's play


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump.........................


----------



## Ant-Wan

LuxuriouS Montréal BBQ in 2 days........... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Should have a lot of pics for you guys


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 5 2010, 05:06 PM~18238107
> *LuxuriouS Montréal BBQ in 2 days........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Should have a lot of pics for you guys
> *


cool, looking forward to the pics


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 6 2010, 01:03 PM~18244870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lol !!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

some nice cookouts


----------



## Edge 62

Whatz up HOMIES im new to LIL so what do you have to do to get in a bike club ? Im from SC and dont know of anybody that is into lowrider bike but me and a couple of my homies so help us out what do we need to do ?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 7 2010, 12:31 AM~18249701
> *Whatz up HOMIES im new to LIL so what do you have to do to get in a bike club ? Im from SC and dont know of anybody that is into lowrider bike but me and a couple of my homies so help us out what do we need to do ?
> *


whats up playa welcome to the forums and to the east coast topic as well.

each bike and car club is different and has different rules and regulations. It all depends. some have none and some have many that are strict.
start by posting your bikes and lets see what you got.


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 7 2010, 12:35 AM~18249743
> *whats up playa welcome to the forums and to the east coast topic as well.
> 
> each bike and car club is different and has different rules and regulations. It all depends. some have none and some have many that are strict.
> start by posting your bikes and lets see what you got.
> *



Will do but haven trouble up loading pics. I will get my homie to post some up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 7 2010, 12:50 AM~18249873
> *Will do but haven trouble up loading pics. I will get my homie to post some up
> *


word, lookin forward to checking out whatcha got, and how you representing for the east coast in South Crakalaky.

don't know if you know how to check it yet but i sent you a private message (p.m.) also dogg.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

A charity show, up my way earlier today, it was an everything type auto show with top 50 of show awards. 
Of course PedaL ScraperZ held it down and represented for Sprockets Magazine with the banner as well.

just a couple quick pics for you guys of the different clubs and a variety of a few rides that were there.

enjoy.......


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and some more......


































































the end result was another one to add to the collection and a good time out with the family


----------



## cone_weezy

was ur bike only ones out there?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

The show was at a baseball field, so i took a couple extra shots. not the real Yankee Stadium in New York!! don't get it twisted, this just some baseball field/team around my way in PA.


----------



## Ant-Wan

brand new from MTL____

NEW VIDEO FT. LUXURIOUS CARS and my trike 
the others are solo riders.... 
+ some more


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 9 2010, 05:29 AM~18262907
> *brand new from MTL____
> 
> NEW VIDEO FT. LUXURIOUS CARS and my trike
> the others are solo riders....
> + some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good video n clean rides!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice twan.


----------



## D-ice69

:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :naughty: :naughty: 

HEY PEDALSCRAPERZ THAT,S 1 HELL OF A

GREAT HOOD RACK CATALOGE !!!!!!! LOLOLOL :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 9 2010, 10:07 AM~18263217
> *nice twan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


in that case.... I prefer bags than cylinders :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 10 2010, 11:50 PM~18280442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



60'' reverse :wow: Where you get those??


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'color:blue\'>LuxuriouS 514 </span>
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

HELL YEA!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, Ant-Wan, jrcerda, D-ice69, JUSTDEEZ

full house


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 11 2010, 12:51 AM~18281185
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, Ant-Wan, jrcerda, D-ice69, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> full house
> 
> *



I thought it was a royal flush


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

Here is a part of the photos I took of our 4th annual bbq last saturday!
 over 100 cars and more than 1500 peoples!!

ttt 4 the eastcoast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 11 2010, 12:28 AM~18281569
> *Here is a part of the photos I took of our 4th annual bbq last saturday!
> over 100 cars and more than 1500 peoples!!
> 
> ttt 4 the eastcoast
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 11 2010, 01:38 AM~18281653
> *
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
 :yes: :yes: :yes:

514 LuxuriouS all the way T-T-T !!   :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

found these pics of my old builds, 
KaotiK and The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike
on lo-end theory car clubs website:





















found these pics of my builds, 
Child's Play and Kiddin' Around
on lunatic's low club website


----------



## mr.casper

homeboy dopey photoshoot STREET NATIONS VIRGINIA PROSPECT!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2010, 10:28 PM~18281569
> *Here is a part of the photos I took of our 4th annual bbq last saturday!
> over 100 cars and more than 1500 peoples!!
> 
> ttt 4 the eastcoast
> *


GREAT PICS THANKS 4 SHARING TTT 4 DA EASTCOAST


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Girls go crazy for Blue Crush

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Blue crush gets em to shake and bounce, ahahahaha

















it even makes gremlins go crazy, lol


----------



## nvpp1026

wassup east coast.... :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 11 2010, 08:33 PM~18287404
> *found these pics of my old builds,
> KaotiK and The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike
> on lo-end theory car clubs website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found these pics of my builds,
> Child's Play and Kiddin' Around
> on lunatic's low club website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




it's always funny to see some good old pics :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 13 2010, 12:15 AM~18298678
> *it's always funny to see some good old pics :biggrin:
> *


here's another one.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

what a shitty day, over in my area


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 15 2010, 12:43 PM~18313268
> *what a shitty day, over in my area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it's coming for us too


----------



## mr.casper

old pics


----------



## Low-Life09

*HERE GOES MY BIKE FOR THE DRASTIC BBQ HERE IN NEW YORK... I THREW IT TOGETHER 7 IN THE MORNING REAL QUICK... I ALWAYS SHOW AT THIS SHOW SO I HAD TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT FOR THE LOWRIDER CULTURE ON THE EAST COAST!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 16 2010, 11:27 AM~18321178
> *HERE GOES MY BIKE FOR THE DRASTIC BBQ HERE IN NEW YORK... I THREW IT TOGETHER 7 IN THE MORNING REAL QUICK... I ALWAYS SHOW AT THIS SHOW SO I HAD TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT FOR THE LOWRIDER CULTURE ON THE EAST COAST!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Visual Reality's show in PA last saturday:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: SUP EESS KOAST


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*Drastic Auto Club's BBQ- pics courtesy of hnicustoms*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Dubbed 64

man that escalade with Rolls Royce front was tough!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

that datsun truck got mad 3 wheel goin on. good to see striptease is still on the road , i remember when it was in LRM


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## elsylient

anybody know where to get a bicla or know where they sell them,,or is anyone selling


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 16 2010, 04:48 PM~18324251
> *anybody know where to get a bicla or know where they sell them,,or is anyone selling
> *


you trying to by a bike???? how much you got to spend?


----------



## elsylient

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 05:01 PM~18324403
> *you trying to by a bike???? how much you got to spend?
> *


yeup trying to get one for my son ,,built or build it from the bottom
looking to spend couple of hundred or so
what you got??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 16 2010, 05:10 PM~18324509
> *yeup trying to get one for my son ,,built or build it from the bottom
> looking to spend couple of hundred or so
> what you got??
> *


www.masterlowrider.com check him out for all your bike needs

tell him PedaL ScraperZ sent you


----------



## hnicustoms

tha east coast held it down............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Meeba

yeah, i ended up missing that one....but one of my bikes made it there. ended up waiting in the city for a wrecker


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Aug 16 2010, 06:58 PM~18326837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HOMIE CUANTO POR EL MARTILLO? LOL


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 07:58 PM~18326848
> *NICE HOMIE CUANTO POR EL MARTILLO? LOL
> *


  thnx casper


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Aug 16 2010, 07:01 PM~18326873
> * thnx casper
> *


IA LUEGO ME PASAS EL CONNECTE PA LA SEATS!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice seat big L. but ya gotta translate? wats it 4?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Aug 16 2010, 08:04 PM~18326906-->
> 
> 
> 
> IA LUEGO ME PASAS EL CONNECTE PA LA SEATS!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya sabes camarada,,homeboy hotstuff really got down on the seat
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 08:06 PM~18326925
> *nice seat big L. but ya gotta translate? wats it 4?
> *


my 16" bike frankie  its a schwinn seat :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Aug 16 2010, 07:20 PM~18327114
> *ya sabes camarada,,homeboy hotstuff really got down on the seat
> my 16" bike frankie   its a schwinn seat  :biggrin:
> *


ORA GRACIAS COMPA LUIS...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice thats sexy bro


----------



## cone_weezy

> lovin the seat :thumbsup: hotstuff did another badass job


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## Low-Life09

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18330588


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 17 2010, 07:09 AM~18330525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Low-Life09

*CHECK OUT MY NEW RIDE... I JUST BOUGHT THIS OFF MY BROTHER FOR $15.00... ITS A 1969 SCHWINN STINGRAY... I JUST PUT IT ALL TOGETHER, BECAUSE IT WAS MISSING SOME PARTS TO IT, BUT I WANT TO STRIP THE PAINT OFF THE FRAME AND FORKS AND GET IT REPAINTED AND REBUILD IT ALL FROM THE BOTTOM UP...* :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 17 2010, 12:06 PM~18332765
> *CHECK OUT MY NEW RIDE... I JUST BOUGHT THIS OFF MY BROTHER FOR $15.00... ITS A 1969 SCHWINN STINGRAY... I JUST PUT IT ALL TOGETHER, BECAUSE IT WAS MISSING SOME PARTS TO IT, BUT I WANT TO STRIP THE PAINT OFF THE FRAME AND FORKS AND GET IT REPAINTED AND REBUILD IT ALL FROM THE BOTTOM UP...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got a shifter for that 5 speed nd some other parts :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ newest member drinking the silly juice with pres. getting ready to start the chopper creation


----------



## Low-Life09

ANY CLUBS AROUND HERE RECRUITING??? THE THING IS IM LOOKING FOR A CLUB WHOS NOT JUST ASKING FOR FEES ALL THE TIME... I HAVE A BABY ON THE WAY THATS WHY :]


----------



## mr.casper

thanks danny for some sick design cant wait for the rest to get cut out by jagster here some pics got out late from work but got em on my trike!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 18 2010, 08:56 PM~18347204
> *ANY CLUBS AROUND HERE RECRUITING??? THE THING IS IM LOOKING FOR A CLUB WHOS NOT JUST ASKING FOR FEES ALL THE TIME... I HAVE A BABY ON THE WAY THATS WHY :]
> *


show me wat your working with


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 18 2010, 09:43 PM~18347808
> *thanks danny for some sick design cant wait for the rest to get cut out by jagster here some pics got out late from work but got em on my trike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks firme dogg


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 18 2010, 08:29 PM~18348303
> *looks firme dogg
> *


ur handel bars would go well wit theese lol



still need lots of costum parts but i get there some day!


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 18 2010, 10:28 PM~18348295
> *show me wat your working with
> *


I GOT MY BLUE SCHWINN AND ANOTHER ONE IM WORKING ON, NOTHING RADICAL, JUST CLEAN AND CLASSIC...


----------



## Low-Life09




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 18 2010, 11:32 PM~18348332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 18 2010, 10:30 PM~18348319
> *ur handel bars would go well wit theese lol  :ugh:
> still need lots of costum parts but i get there some day!
> *


your getting there looks better each step


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 18 2010, 10:31 PM~18348325
> *I GOT MY BLUE SCHWINN AND ANOTHER ONE IM WORKING ON, NOTHING RADICAL, JUST CLEAN AND CLASSIC...
> *


mite be a place for you in PedaL ScraperZ


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 18 2010, 08:54 PM~18348583
> *your getting there looks better each step
> *


yeah is not to impress n e body is just wat i like u know!


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 18 2010, 10:57 PM~18348624
> *yeah is not to impress n e body is just wat i like u know!
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 18 2010, 08:59 PM~18348658
> *
> *


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 18 2010, 10:56 PM~18348598
> *mite be a place for you in PedaL ScraperZ
> *


HIT ME UP WITH SOME INFO


----------



## mr.casper

b4 da lowyalty cinco de mayo show!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

word up casper, don't forget to take sum pics for us of street dreams picnic this weekend bro


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 18 2010, 09:17 PM~18348911
> *word up casper, don't forget to take sum pics for us of street dreams picnic this weekend bro
> *


i think i wont make it things arent rite 4 this weekend :angry:

ima end up going to ny on sept for solow i hope


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 18 2010, 11:20 PM~18348943
> *i think i wont make it things arent rite 4 this weekend :angry:
> 
> ima end up going to ny on sept for solow i hope
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 18 2010, 09:28 PM~18349050
> *
> *


c u there homie! mostlikely ima roll up there then vactions 4 a week so might hit up nyc or the beaches around my states {va-md-ny?]


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 18 2010, 06:43 PM~18347808
> *thanks danny for some sick design cant wait for the rest to get cut out by jagster here some pics got out late from work but got em on my trike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good carnal


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 18 2010, 11:38 PM~18349149
> *c u there homie! mostlikely ima roll up there then vactions 4 a week so might hit up nyc or the beaches around my states {va-md-ny?]
> *


ohh shit werd, ya bringing ya bikes for the show i hope...???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

A show in South Carolina last weekend


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

cont:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 18 2010, 11:00 PM~18348668
> *HIT ME UP WITH SOME INFO
> *


pm me your address buddy, I'll send you out some goodies


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 19 2010, 12:46 AM~18350276
> *Looks good carnal
> *


gracias homie poco a poco u know!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 19 2010, 04:27 AM~18350627
> *ohh shit werd, ya bringing ya bikes for the show i hope...???
> *


  ima try


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 19 2010, 10:20 AM~18352542
> *cont:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  o chea us mexican rep lowrider lifestyle everywhere lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 20 2010, 10:16 AM~18360718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 
  
 


T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

3hrs drive !


----------



## NYC68droptop




----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Aug 21 2010, 06:50 AM~18367944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ILL BE SELLING MY TWISTED FRAME AND RADICAL FRAME THERE SO BRING MONEY AND LETS MAKE A DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 20 2010, 08:28 PM~18366265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3hrs drive !
> *


HEY CASPER NICE PIC'S HOMES........ KEEP DOING UR TIN HOMIE'S!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 18 2010, 08:32 PM~18348332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIKE MAN..... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 18 2010, 07:43 PM~18347808
> *thanks danny for some sick design cant wait for the rest to get cut out by jagster here some pics got out late from work but got em on my trike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE & BEAUTIFUL......   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 18 2010, 10:32 PM~18348332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yo buddy, i just sent that out to you, should get it by mid next week, read it over and if you have any questions let me know!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Aug 21 2010, 04:50 AM~18367944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hope i make to dis one! :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Aug 21 2010, 11:02 AM~18368704
> *NICE BIKE MAN..... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 21 2010, 11:21 AM~18368771
> *yo buddy, i just sent that out to you, should get it by mid next week, read it over and if you have any questions let me know!
> *


WILL DO HOMIEEE


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## JAMES843




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Aug 21 2010, 09:03 AM~18368707
> *NICE & BEAUTIFUL......     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thnaks homie work in progress...............


----------



## mr.casper

today wHILE i was doing my regular route as a fed-ex driver i passed a house that had this bike n sed free {gratis} i pass by n was like ummmmmmmm na i got to many lol went to do my next delivery stop n came back around n was like hell no its free n i can use da frame so it ended up in my fed ex truck n now brought it home lol wat ya think its a SEARS brand i thing its a 20 might be a 16 not sure when i got home i just threw in my pile of bike frames etc


----------



## lesstime

nice come up it looks like a 16 inch


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 21 2010, 10:07 PM~18372183
> *today wHILE i was doing my regular route as a fed-ex driver i passed a house that had this bike n sed free {gratis} i pass by n was like ummmmmmmm na i got to many lol went to do my next delivery stop n came back around n was like hell no its free n i can use da frame so it ended up in my fed ex truck n now brought it home lol wat ya think its a SEARS brand i thing its a 20 might be a 16 not sure when i got home i just threw in my pile of bike frames etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea doing double work at work, nice find!!!! i think that box on the bottom left was a Blue Crush parts box, lol. if it is, hurry up and get it to its next stop :roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 08:10 PM~18372199
> *nice come up it looks like a 16 inch
> *


  yeah i was thinking YES NO yes no BUT ENDED UP GRABBING IT!



DONT KNOW WHY IS SAID {GRATIS} IF IT WAS IN A WHITE NEIGHBORHOOD THEY PROBABLY FIGURE A MEXICAN WILL PICK IT UP LOL


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 21 2010, 08:11 PM~18372203
> *hell yea doing double work at work, nice find!!!! i think that box on the bottom left was a Blue Crush parts box, lol. if it is, hurry up and get it to its next stop :roflmao:
> *


YEAH I THINK IT WAS THE TURNTABLE BARS LOL


----------



## lesstime

lol your lucky it was still there when you went back lol in my area if it say free you better grab it and fast one time there was a craigslist add for free bikes like 3 of them and i went and there was two guy yelling at eachother over who get wast lol i said am out lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 08:16 PM~18372238
> *lol your lucky it was still there when you went back lol in my area if it say free you better grab it and fast one time there was a craigslist add for free bikes like 3 of them and i went and there was two guy yelling at eachother over who get wast lol i said am out lol
> *


 :roflmao: YEA IMA TRY TO GRAB A 12` RADIO FLYER NEXT I SEEN IN A BACK YARD JUST LAYING SOO IMA SEE WAT UP WIT DAT LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 21 2010, 10:14 PM~18372220
> *YEAH I THINK IT WAS THE TURNTABLE BARS LOL
> *


----------



## lesstime

if i see something i want and i got a few buck in my pocket i knok on the door hi i was driving by and i seen that little red bike and i thoughtit be great for my son to learn to ride i was wondering if you like to sale it ??? the worst i was told was no lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 08:23 PM~18372285
> *if i see something i want and i got a few buck in my pocket  i knok on the door hi i was driving by and i seen that little red bike and i thoughtit be great for my son to learn to ride i was wondering if you like to sale it ??? the worst i was told was no lol
> *


YEA THAT DAY I SAW IT I WAS TO HEAVY ON MY ROUTE SO I WAS LIKE ILL COME BY NEXT TIME I HAD LIKE *180 STOPS* THAT DAY!


----------



## lesstime

lol member dont go on sunday unless there cutting grass or something like that lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 08:29 PM~18372322
> *lol member dont go on sunday unless there cutting grass or something like that lol
> *


HELL NO SUNDAY N MONDAYS MY DAYS OFF SO I DONT NEED IT THAT BAD IF I SEE OR COME BY AGAIN N ITS STILL THERE ILL BE LUCKY N ILL BE ASKING HOW MUCH THEY WANT 4 IT!


----------



## lesstime

lol 

how many bike you got in all ???


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 08:34 PM~18372366
> *lol
> 
> how many bike you got in all ???
> *


4 RIDABLE ONES 










LIKE 3 OLD SCHOOL ONES








AND LIKE 5 FRAMES 20` 1 26 BOYS N GIRL FRAMES!
























CANT FIND DA OTHER PICS LOL


----------



## mr.casper

lemon peeler when shipped to fresno!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 08:34 PM~18372366
> *lol
> 
> how many bike you got in all ???
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

last pic was how i started was new to da game n didnt know shit now its da red bike!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 21 2010, 08:51 PM~18372469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i got a parts list :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

lol am sure i can use something in that stack


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 21 2010, 08:57 PM~18372512
> *i got a parts list :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 08:57 PM~18372517
> *lol am sure i can use something in that stack
> *


ima clean out some day n ima give it away n ya pay shipping just got to much stuff in da garage!


----------



## mr.casper

thanks to poorboys aka mitch great seller did n still do lots of bizzness wit him costum or china parts!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 21 2010, 10:51 PM~18372469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn.you got alot of pocket bikes too


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 22 2010, 12:43 PM~18375556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*IGHT HOMIES SHOUTS TO BIG ANDREW FOR SHUTTING SHIT DOWWWN BUT FROM HERE ON OUT THE ANDREW AND THE K DRUALICS HYPE IS DONE NO MORE SHITT TALKING. HE WAS MAN ENOUGH TO LET US DO THIS .GOT GIVES K HIS PROPS

*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 22 2010, 12:23 AM~18372667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: nice line up


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 22 2010, 07:54 PM~18377654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



the hydros bouncing these bags


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 22 2010, 05:20 PM~18377774
> *:cheesy: nice line up
> *


thanks homie just street bikes is wat we have over here!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 22 2010, 11:45 PM~18380063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good dog, just need the spacers to make it flush


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 22 2010, 10:59 PM~18380640
> *looks good dog, just need the spacers to make it flush
> *


  thanks!


----------



## nvpp1026




----------



## nvpp1026




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Aug 23 2010, 10:58 AM~18382617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice graffitti art, stay off the walls with the spray cans though focker :biggrin:


----------



## nvpp1026

nah frankie i dont tagg on walls only paper :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Aug 23 2010, 11:17 AM~18382767
> *nah frankie i dont tagg on walls only paper :biggrin:
> *



I know buddy, i'm just messsing with ya -it looks good kid


----------



## nvpp1026

thanks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I'd like to welcome our newest member to the family:

Eddie M, from the big apple
lil screenname Low-Life09

congrats homie, make us all proud


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 23 2010, 11:30 AM~18382895
> *I'd like to welcome our newest member to the family:
> 
> Eddie M, from the big apple
> lil screenname Low-Life09
> 
> congrats homie, make us all proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIEEE, THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SPOT IN YA CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 23 2010, 11:57 AM~18383126
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIEEE, THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SPOT IN YA CLUB  :biggrin:
> *


no doubt, think you'll fit in just fine

I see you changed the avatar already thats whats up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ bike club @ the New Jersey State Fair- Giants Stadium 3 July 2010

Pics from Rix Magazine





























PedaL ScraperZ, club president caught in action.
Who says show bikes aren't rideable??????????????????
Not us!


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 23 2010, 09:30 AM~18382895
> *I'd like to welcome our newest member to the family:
> 
> Eddie M, from the big apple
> lil screenname Low-Life09
> 
> congrats homie, make us all proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Some throwbacks of me and my little angel, riding one of my old rides 'KaotiK'

It now belongs to my homie 1SIK8T4


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 23 2010, 11:30 AM~18382895
> *I'd like to welcome our newest member to the family:
> 
> Eddie M, from the big apple
> lil screenname Low-Life09
> 
> congrats homie, make us all proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE HOMIE'S..........TO THA SKY


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 24 2010, 01:14 PM~18393473
> *Some throwbacks of me and my little angel, riding one of my old rides 'KaotiK'
> 
> It now belongs to my homie 1SIK8T4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JAMES843

PIC SHOW IN TX


----------



## Low-Life09

WHATS GOOD EVERYONE, HAVENT BEEN ON THE PAST FEW DAYS, CAME DOWN WITH A FEVER AND BEEN BUSY WITH MY NEW JOB...WHATS GOOD PedaLScraperZ :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 25 2010, 08:00 PM~18406168
> *WHATS GOOD EVERYONE, HAVENT BEEN ON THE PAST FEW DAYS, CAME DOWN WITH A FEVER AND BEEN BUSY WITH MY NEW JOB...WHATS GOOD PedaLScraperZ  :biggrin:
> *


I'm good on vacation in Virginia Beach for a week
whats up with you, hope you get better kid, last few weeks of the summer, can't waste em feeling sick, drink a 5th a vodka and you'll feel better


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

THATS HOW WE HIT DA STREET HERE IN MARYLAND WASHINGTON DC N VIRGINIA!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

long awaited pics revealed:


Blue Crush's handle bars




























if you don't know, now you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nvpp1026

dayummm


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

my daughters bike 'SweetheartS' beginning face of the face lift


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 27 2010, 12:16 AM~18416999
> *my daughters bike 'SweetheartS' beginning face of the face lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: another great project for PedalScraperz :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 07:48 PM~18414531
> *long awaited pics revealed:
> Blue Crush's handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't know, now you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




sweettt, like the engraving, it goes with the main shape of the piece, love it!!
:worship:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

yesterday at my kids party...


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 29 2010, 11:17 AM~18432347
> *yesterday at my kids party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice with style :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 29 2010, 09:13 AM~18432583
> *nice with style :nicoderm:
> *


cool man thanks now back to ordering more face parts lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

looks like a good time casper :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 29 2010, 10:28 AM~18432974
> *looks like a good time casper :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah man big homie in da lowrider came by n show some love ROLERZ ONLY PRES...STREET DREAMZ PREZ...USUAL SUSPECTS N PATTY DUKEZ CAME N HAD A BLAST I LOVE MY LIFE HAHAHA NOW BACK TO ORDERING BIKE FACE PARTS LOL


DA PARTY AINT CHEAP!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Progress of SweetheartS- Tyler C. is doing an awesome job


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 29 2010, 07:09 PM~18436001
> *Progress of SweetheartS- Tyler C. is doing an awesome job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 04:48 PM~18414531
> *long awaited pics revealed:
> Blue Crush's handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't know, now you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YO PedaLScraperZ U ARE GOING TO KILL THE GAME WITH BLUE CRUSH HOMIE NICE............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## mr.casper

my 3 year old took deez pic i have a feeling she might be intrested in photography


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Aug 30 2010, 07:50 AM~18439010
> *YO PedaLScraperZ U ARE GOING TO KILL THE GAME WITH BLUE CRUSH HOMIE NICE............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


Thanks playa


----------



## Low-Life09

*REPPIN' PEDAL SCRAPERZ B.C.* :biggrin: *I HAVE A FEW MORE BIKES ON THE WAY!!! *


----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Sep 1 2010, 04:31 PM~18463229
> *REPPIN' PEDAL SCRAPERZ B.C.  :biggrin:  I HAVE A FEW MORE BIKES ON THE WAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got one on the way too


----------



## nvpp1026




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pics look good guys keep it up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

next phase is in the works, its getting there


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 2 2010, 12:46 PM~18470959
> *next phase is in the works, its getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE UR LIL GIRL IS GOING TO BE SO HAPPY........GOOD JOB HOMES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Sep 1 2010, 08:07 PM~18463461
> *i got one on the way too
> *




:dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 2 2010, 03:46 PM~18470959
> *next phase is in the works, its getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: look very nice.... :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

got it in the mail last night came with a bonus rip gear t-shirt, thanks eddy for the added surprise!!!!! They look so much nicer in person, pics just don't do it justice




























I did a quick mock up and put them on Child's Play just for shits and giggles to see how they look and I am a very, very happy man.





























can't wait to see these on Blue Crush with the plating and the extra shine


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and another one!!!!











:tongue: HI HATERS :tongue:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

getting there 'SweetheartS' face-lift is almost done


newly added-some marble with a sea sponge, hand painted the heart's, and started on the pinstripes. Still have to finish the heart's on the other side, and finish pinstriping. I'll proly throw some stripes down in the red where it's kinda blank now. 







































big props to Tyler C. who's painting this for us for free, to get his name known in the lowrider world. any of you guys need some airbrushing hit this man up, he's in North Carolina not a far drive and has great skill and prices. here's his contact info if ya'll are interested.

TC-Design
Tyler Chandler
[email protected]
(336)269-3947
Burlington, NC 27215
www.myspace.com/tc-design


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

solow picnic compliments of regal 81


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

solow cont:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

found this dope ass picture had to; right click save








twan


----------



## mr.casper

HAD TO HIT DA STREETZ~!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this crazy build was spotted in Connecticut.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 6 2010, 09:45 PM~18503217
> *this crazy build was spotted in Connecticut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

OG. Classic- lowrider bicycle, sprite commercial 

View My Video


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

'PedaL ScraperZ' newest member


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

'53 Chevy Bel Air "low/rat rider"

5 hour quick build!!!! What you guys think for a super fast build


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ+Sep 11 2010, 06:31 AM~18539668-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 11 2010, 06:29 AM~18539666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

DON'T FORGET 9/11/2001


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

East Coast PedaLScraperZ updates:

my daughters bike 'Sweethearts' is almost done with its new airbrush paint job- pretty soon it will be shipped back and put back together

and 'Blue Crush' has a few more pieces to get finished fully engraved and then plated and all put together and she will be finished for the most part. 


check the pictures on free paint topic and blue crush topic to see where there at now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 16 2010, 08:58 PM~18586525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats whats up casper 
i love seeing all those bikes out spreading the word and letting it be known that lowriders are still around and still hittin the streets hard

keep it up bro- if any of those cats need any help with there builds on body work and chit, you got my number dont hesitate to call, i'll hook em up


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 17 2010, 12:30 PM~18591810
> *thats whats up casper
> i love seeing all those bikes out spreading the word and letting it be known that lowriders are still around and still hittin the streets hard
> 
> keep it up bro- if any of those cats need any help with there builds on body work and chit, you got my number dont hesitate to call, i'll hook em up
> *


  thanks homie will do!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I Mailed out a money order today to my main man Eddy for some shipping costs for a return of some of my parts that are finished :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Yo Eddie M: I called the other day and left a message to who ever answered! Aint heard back from you yet???? Whats up playa? I got an envelope going out to you with a bunch of Club business cards I promised a few weeks back, sorry for taking so long to send them, but i been crazy busy and forgot. Anyway they on the way and you should get them by mid next week hit me up when you do so we can touch base, cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 19 2010, 05:30 PM~18604730
> *any1 here on ebay can some1 help me this dude wont ship to canada, ill give $20 to any who helps me buy this and pay shipping if some1 can find out where this guy is at and find out what it would cost to arrange this - says hes in the southeast
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Frame-Fork-Fen...=item255d68af9d
> *


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I came across the perfect match for Blue Crush's tires.
couldn't pass it up

The Blue Crush- blue walls


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 19 2010, 06:26 PM~18606046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 


how everything going 
trying to stack my chips for your pm :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 06:30 PM~18606091
> *nice
> how everything going
> trying to stack my chips for your pm :biggrin:
> *


LOL PM N WAT U NEED AGAIN THIS WAS ONE OF THE LAST EVNTS WE HAD DOWN HERE SO NOW TIME TO REDO N START NEW!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo wassup eppy, i see you in here :0


----------



## nvpp1026

:wow: frankie im in here


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Sep 20 2010, 08:29 PM~18615322
> *:wow:  frankie im in here
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and another one for us east coasters


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 06:39 PM~18615418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 06:40 PM~18615425
> *and another one for us east coasters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  my homeboy mark gonna make it happen!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 20 2010, 09:04 PM~18615696
> *  my homeboy mark gonna make it happen!
> *


yea i met him at e town with dana at summerslam he a cool cat


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 07:06 PM~18615720
> *yea i met him at e town with dana at summerslam he a cool cat
> *


hell yeah well atleast maryland have some hoppers to rep i know scott from goodtimes b-more has hopper dana with his regal and mark gotta represent!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 20 2010, 09:16 PM~18615831
> *hell yeah well atleast maryland have some hoppers to rep i know scott from goodtimes b-more has hopper dana with his regal and mark gotta represent!
> *


yo you see blue crush's new tires, they sexy huh, and one of a kind too

I can't recall ever seeing another lowrider bike with blue walls b4


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

some more show for the Floridian lowriders


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Mexican Parade in NYC last weekend

firme rydaz and brown life representing hard


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 07:24 PM~18615897
> *yo you see blue crush's new tires, they sexy huh, and one of a kind too
> 
> I can't recall ever seeing another lowrider bike with blue walls b4
> *


yeah i seen them i dont comment alot no more cuz then i get in trouble wit lil g`s lol plus wat else can i say bout ur built all da words 4 it can describe that is gonna look real good!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 20 2010, 09:34 PM~18615992
> *yeah i seen them i dont comment alot no more cuz then i get in trouble wit lil g`s lol plus wat else can i say bout ur built all da words 4 it can describe that is gonna look real good!
> *


yay, lol


----------



## DOPEYLOW

_*WAS UP HOMIE *_


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 19 2010, 09:29 PM~18606080
> *I came across the perfect match for Blue Crush's tires.
> couldn't pass it up
> 
> The Blue Crush- blue walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
that,s super cool i have been looking for blue sidewall for so long 
where dide you get it ??? 
& if it,s not to mutsh to ask could you pm 
me more details on how to get some thx you !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## nvpp1026

old pics...................


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by DOPEYLOW+Sep 23 2010, 11:18 AM~18641634-->
> 
> 
> 
> *WAS UP HOMIE *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> waddup, welcome to the e.c. topic, lil homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 12:00 PM~18641976
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> that,s  super  cool    i  have  been  looking  for  blue  sidewall  for  so  long
> where  dide  you get  it  ???
> &  if  it,s not  to  mutsh  to ask  could  you  pm
> me  more  details  on  how  to  get  some  thx  you  !!!    :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got em from a buddy that works in a bike shop locally, i can see if he can get another set, but i tell you they werent cheap bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nvpp1026_@Sep 23 2010, 07:05 PM~18645611
> *old pics...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice old throwback shots bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Blue Crush's new blue walls, 

on the wheels they look 100x sicker


----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 23 2010, 05:44 PM~18645951
> *Blue Crush's new blue walls,
> 
> on the wheels they look 100x sicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


werd^^^...... did u see my bike in that old pic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

sweetheartS new airbrush job is complete
just needs a few clearcoats and she's ready to be put back together

peep the 3d effects in the paint
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Sep 23 2010, 07:46 PM~18645977
> *werd^^^...... did u see my bike in that old pic
> *


yessir


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 07:24 PM~18615897
> *yo you see blue crush's new tires, they sexy huh, and one of a kind too
> 
> I can't recall ever seeing another lowrider bike with blue walls b4
> *


u mean like this one lol......


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 23 2010, 08:44 PM~18646576
> *u mean like this one lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhh snap i 4got bout the wolverine- good picture weez


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 09:24 PM~18615897
> *yo you see blue crush's new tires, they sexy huh, and one of a kind too
> 
> I can't recall ever seeing another lowrider bike with blue walls b4
> *


correction i do recall now thanks to weezy's pic

but they will be the first for the east coast, lol
and on candy painted wheels :biggrin:


----------



## DOPEYLOW

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 23 2010, 05:42 PM~18645923
> *waddup, welcome to the e.c. topic, lil homie
> I got em from a buddy that works in a bike shop locally, i can see if he can get another set, but i tell you they werent cheap bro
> nice old throwback shots bro
> *


thanks homie....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

obsession fest in Georgia:


----------



## Lu Daddy

Whatz up eastcoast pedler'z?


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Sep 27 2010, 03:39 PM~18674024
> *Whatz up eastcoast pedler'z?
> *


----------



## mr.casper

thanks to all my homies that back me up every year on this festival...it aint about just talking u got bring it to the hood so kids can see and get inspire...


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

'SweetheartS" update:

gotta take it all apart again to get it clear coated, but had to do a mock up, 

-notice i didnt even put the fiber optics back on it yet, probly gonna leave them off until i get it cleared then put them on after when i put it all back together again for the last time.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

o.k. here's the deal with the bike category for the show.

I just got off the phone with Kenny and there's 1 class:
first place through third place. 
all bike categories and sizes are combined into one class.

best of the best.


----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 29 2010, 04:39 PM~18695171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.k. here's the deal with the bike category for the show.
> 
> I just got off the phone with Kenny and there's 1 class:
> first place through third place.
> all bike categories and sizes are combined into one class.
> 
> best of the best.
> *


ok cool..............


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 29 2010, 02:49 PM~18693357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 30 2010, 09:11 AM~18700277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM I GUESS PHOTO FUNIA IS GETTING POPULAR   
SEE U SUNDAY AT KENNYS SHOW HOMIE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 30 2010, 10:30 AM~18700404
> *DAM I GUESS PHOTO FUNIA IS GETTING POPULAR
> SEE U SUNDAY AT KENNYS SHOW HOMIE
> *


hell yea i jumped on your bandwagon with that one, lol


yea i'll be there don't know if ima enter or just go to rep for Kenny with a display.

either way going for the support


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 29 2010, 01:56 PM~18692561
> *'SweetheartS" update:
> 
> gotta take it all apart again to get it clear coated, but had to do a mock up,
> 
> -notice i didnt even put the fiber optics back on it yet, probly gonna leave them off until i get it cleared then put them on after when i put it all back together again for the last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :thumbsup: 
DAMMMM THAT,S 1 GREAT LOOKING BIKE KEEP IT UP BRO !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 30 2010, 02:39 PM~18702607
> *:wow:    :thumbsup:
> DAMMMM  THAT,S  1  GREAT  LOOKING  BIKE  KEEP  IT  UP  BRO  !!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, my daughter is super happy with it.
all it needs is a clear coat on it and put the fiber optics back on it for the glow and she's done

keeping it sleek, simple and o.g.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here ya go Eppy, does that trike look familiar?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and another 1


----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 30 2010, 06:05 PM~18705483
> *here ya go Eppy, does that trike look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it kinda does look fimilar..lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Sep 30 2010, 08:10 PM~18705524
> *it kinda does look fimilar..lol
> *


the lil girl even wrote the club name in the lower right corner of the blackboard :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## nvpp1026

:biggrin: i kno saw.. :biggrin:


----------



## nvpp1026

watsup east coast....................


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2010: Representing for the East Coast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

It's Tomorrow


----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 2 2010, 04:11 AM~18716859
> *It's Tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im cleaning up my now.. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Oct 2 2010, 09:02 AM~18717125
> *im cleaning up my now.. :biggrin:
> *


Bad news guys, don't think I'ma be able to make it tomorrow!!!!!!  
my radiator blew in my van today and thats what i use to tow the trailer with the bikes. I'm so pissed i was looking foward to this show, havent been there in years.

I'm still going to try and just take the mercedes but, its not big enough for the family and bikes. I doubt it though. But any way who ever goes have a good time be safe and take lots of pictures for me.


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 2 2010, 04:11 AM~18716859
> *It's Tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## aztecsoulz




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 2 2010, 03:37 PM~18719075
> *Bad news guys, don't think I'ma be able to make it tomorrow!!!!!!
> my radiator blew in my van today and thats what i use to tow the trailer with the bikes. I'm so pissed i was looking foward to this show, havent been there in years.
> 
> I'm still going to try and just take the mercedes but, its not big enough for the family and bikes. I doubt it though. But any way who ever goes have a good time be safe and take lots of pictures for me.
> *



booyah: I fit a bike in the trunk of the Benzo 4 tomorrow.

had to take the front end off but, I got the bike in there snug, so count me back in for tomorrows show. I wouln't have a big display with all the bikes and tent and chit, but I will be there to support Kenny's show and the bike scene with 1 bike and my family.

Stop by and say whats up!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 29 2010, 06:39 PM~18695171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.k. here's the deal with the bike category for the show.
> 
> I just got off the phone with Kenny and there's 1 class:
> first place through third place.
> all bike categories and sizes are combined into one class.
> 
> best of the best.
> *



bump this post for my man mike (hnicustoms), hope you can make it and to finally meet you guys tomorrow


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 2 2010, 10:26 PM~18721336
> *bump this post for my man mike (hnicustoms), hope you can make it and to finally meet you guys tomorrow
> *


IM DISCUSSING THIS WITH WIFY NOW..... :wow: I DONT KNOW THO YET :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 2 2010, 10:42 PM~18721410
> *IM DISCUSSING THIS WITH WIFY NOW..... :wow: I DONT KNOW THO YET :uh:
> *


word


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 29 2010, 12:56 PM~18692561
> *'SweetheartS" update:
> 
> gotta take it all apart again to get it clear coated, but had to do a mock up,
> 
> -notice i didnt even put the fiber optics back on it yet, probly gonna leave them off until i get it cleared then put them on after when i put it all back together again for the last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





WOW DOG......I DIDNT EVEN SEE THA NEW PAINT.....FUCKIN LOOKS GREAT.....THA WHOLE BIKE LOOKS REAL GREAT WITH ALL THA PARTS TO


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 2 2010, 10:57 PM~18721503
> *WOW DOG......I DIDNT EVEN SEE THA NEW PAINT.....FUCKIN LOOKS GREAT.....THA WHOLE BIKE LOOKS REAL GREAT WITH ALL THA PARTS TO
> *


thanks bro, all it needs is a few clear coats on top and she's done. I'm keeping it clean and simple for my lil one. maybe you'll see it today if you guys can make it to Ken's Showdown.

I'm getting ready to roll here now, catch all ya later.





Pics of the show will be up soon!!!!


----------



## nvpp1026

kens showdown!!!


----------



## mr.casper

had a lil crusie and a lil meet with some ryders! not a so good weather but we be in da streetz!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Ken's Kustoms Showdown, Linden New Jersey, today!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Some of the Clubs that attended


----------



## mr.casper

^^^^^^^^^^THATS IT? THATS DA BEST LOWRIDER SHOW AROUND U WAS TALKING BOUT^^^^^^^^^ LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 3 2010, 09:24 PM~18726904
> *^^^^^^^^^^THATS IT? THATS DA BEST LOWRIDER SHOW AROUND U WAS TALKING BOUT^^^^^^^^^ LOL
> *


well he cancelled his show about a month ago my man, they just told everyone it was back on earlier this week. 

Usually this show is packed with standing room only, for a short notice it was a good turn out.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 3 2010, 07:50 PM~18727138
> *well he cancelled his show about a month ago my man, they just told everyone it was back on earlier this week.
> 
> Usually this show is packed with standing room only, for a short notice it was a good turn out.
> *


 I MEANT THE BIKES THE CARS ALWAYS REPPING ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

My daughter's bike 'SweetheartS' did it's thing!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, sl33py_89, drasticbean, thomas67442


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 3 2010, 08:55 PM~18727184
> *My daughter's bike 'SweetheartS' did it's thing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Edgar91

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 3 2010, 10:25 PM~18726907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the pics it was a good time :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 3 2010, 07:14 AM~18722833
> *thanks bro, all it needs is a few clear coats on top and she's done. I'm keeping it clean and simple for my lil one. maybe you'll see it today if you guys can make it to Ken's Showdown.
> 
> I'm getting ready to roll here now, catch all ya later.
> Pics of the show will be up soon!!!!
> *



COULDNT MAKE IT HOMIE......SUCKS :uh:


----------



## abel




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Edgar91+Oct 4 2010, 11:39 AM~18730868-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the pics it was a good time  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt playa, good seeing you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 11:48 AM~18730947
> *COULDNT MAKE IT HOMIE......SUCKS :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh, chit happens, i almost coudn't make it either I was a few bikes short, but i still rep'd hard. you did'nt miss to much it was an alright show
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Oct 4 2010, 12:29 PM~18731374
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 18 2010, 10:45 PM~18601016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Eddie M: I called the other day and left a message to who ever answered! Aint heard back from you yet???? Whats up playa? I got an envelope going out to you with a bunch of Club business cards I promised a few weeks back, sorry for taking so long to send them, but i been crazy busy and forgot. Anyway they on the way and you should get them by mid next week hit me up when you do so we can touch base, cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


where you been at dogg????????? I still haven't heard back from you. If you want to be a active member of PedaL ScraperZ you need to let me know whats going on. 

I tried numerous times to get a hold of you in the last few weeks since you asked me about joining and I entered you into our family. I tried contacting you by email, layitlow p.m.'s, and by phone. I left messages with your mother to call me back and your not responding back to me. 

It's not hard dogg, we don't have meetings or upgrading timely requirements to worry about but, I do need to know whats going on with you as a member periodically. I'm gonna give you a few more days to get a hold a me and let me know what the deal is, but if I still don't here from you by then, I'm going to have to drop your membership from the club, our family.

here's my number again, just in case you lost it or didn't get the handful of club cards i mailed to you two weeks ago with my number on them as well.
570.801.5190

I hope to here from you real soon.

'PedaL ScraperZ' founder & pres. 
-Frankie Bones


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Lunatics lowrider club took some pics at Ken's show


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

16 OCT 2010
11TH ANNUAL DROPTOBERFEST
CUSTOM CAR AND TRUCK SHOW

rain or shine
over 130 trophies, special giveaways & contests

Luzerne County Community College
1333 South Prospect Street
Nanticoke, PA.


car show reg: 20 bucks
40 plus classes open to all makes and models 
Lowrider Bicycle class also

Kiddie Rydes DB Challenge:
SPL contest Reg: 10 bucks
5 classes trophy for each class

SCCA Solo 2 Autocross Race

Sponsored by A&A Auto Stores

for more info pm me or go to www.droptoberfest.com


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 3 2010, 07:55 PM~18727184
> *My daughter's bike 'SweetheartS' did it's thing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who took 1st?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 4 2010, 08:19 PM~18735149
> *16 OCT 2010
> 11TH ANNUAL DROPTOBERFEST
> CUSTOM CAR AND TRUCK SHOW
> 
> rain or shine
> over 130 trophies, special giveaways & contests
> 
> Luzerne County Community College
> 1333 South Prospect Street
> Nanticoke, PA.
> car show reg: 20 bucks
> 40 plus classes open to all makes and models
> Lowrider Bicycle class also
> 
> Kiddie Rydes DB Challenge:
> SPL contest Reg: 10 bucks
> 5 classes trophy for each class
> 
> SCCA Solo 2 Autocross Race
> 
> Sponsored by A&A Auto Stores
> 
> for more info pm me or go to www.droptoberfest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 4 2010, 09:09 PM~18735726
> *who took 1st?
> *


Low Mentality's old beat up trike











this trike should be retired it's in sad shape. looks good from far away, but up close it's pretty bad!!! golds peeling and rusting everywhere, flat tires, chain missing, chromes pitted, etc...

I'm not hating I'm being real, they really need to re do the whole thing or just sell it for parts, I'd be asshamed to show it the way it is now. you can tell it was built a long time ago and just neglected.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 4 2010, 07:17 PM~18735826
> *Low Mentality's old beat up trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this trike should be retired it's in sad shape. looks good from far away, but up close it's pretty bad!!! golds peeling and rusting everywhere, flat tires, chain missing, chromes pitted, etc...
> 
> I'm not hating I'm being real, they really need to re do the whole thing or just sell it for parts, I'd be asshamed to show it the way it is now. you can tell it was built a long time ago and just neglected.
> *


x2 cant wait for ur bike to come out...
i dont really like that trike but it was da ny best trike the other guys da had best bikes were odl...from when i started im still a newbee lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 4 2010, 09:20 PM~18735863
> *x2 cant wait for ur bike to come out...
> i dont really like that trike but it was da ny best trike the other guys da had best bikes were odl...from when i started im still a newbee lol
> *


na i don't want people to think i'm hating on it, because i'm not ten yrs ago when it was fresh built it was a beautiful piece of rolling artwork. now it's just in real need of tlc. They haven't put anything into it since they finished it. 

Hernan would probably cry if he saw it up close now, the way they just let his engraving and plating get all pitted and rusted like that.

I havent seen it up close in over 5 yrs and im telling you bro, I was shocked to see how it went to shit like that.

Now I know why the Funk Master Flex show Judges picked my Child's Play chucky bike as best bike over that trike last month at the show.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 4 2010, 07:25 PM~18735922
> *na i don't want people to think i'm hating on it, because i'm not ten yrs ago when it was fresh built it was a beautiful piece of rolling artwork. now it's just in real need of tlc. They haven't put anything into it since they finished it.
> 
> Hernan would probably cry if he saw it up close now, the way they just let his engraving and plating get all pitted and rusted like that.
> 
> I havent seen it up close in over 5 yrs and im telling you bro, I was shocked to see how it went to shit like that.
> 
> Now I know why the Funk Master Flex show Judges picked my Child's Play chucky bike as best bike over that trike last month at the show.
> *


 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 4 2010, 09:27 PM~18735947
> *:0
> *


Yea bro and they challenged the judges after that show and were mad that my bike beat it!!!

The judges flat out told everybody, they picked Child's Play because, for one it's in mint condition with no flaws and two my air drolix kit worked and the bike was also rideable.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 4 2010, 07:35 PM~18736043
> *Yea bro and they challenged the judges after that show and were mad that my bike beat it!!!
> 
> The judges flat out told everybody, they picked Child's Play because, for one it's in mint condition with no flaws and two my air drolix kit worked and the bike was also rideable.
> *


hell yeah i like real bikes not just show bikes!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 4 2010, 09:39 PM~18736092
> *hell yeah i like real bikes not just show bikes!
> *


thats wat i'm saying bro, i build all my bikes for show, but make sure they all are rideable also.

Come to think about it if So Blue was to compete in a real LRM event they'd get disqualified for not being rideable, especially without a chain, come on, lol


yo im'a p.m. u some close ups of it i took pics of to show you exactly wat i mean. I don't want to put the trike on blast for everyone to see. 

that used to be a really beautiful build and want people to know that and not hear me dogg it.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 4 2010, 07:46 PM~18736172
> *thats wat i'm saying bro, i build all  my bikes for show, but make sure they all are rideable also.
> 
> Come to think about it if So Blue was to compete in a real LRM event they'd get disqualified for not being rideable, especially without a chain, come on, lol
> yo im'a p.m. u some close ups of it i took pics of to show you exactly wat i mean. I don't want to put the trike on blast for everyone to see.
> 
> that used to be a really beautiful build and want people to know that and not hear me dogg it.
> *



yeah im glad i didnt roll up there i wasnt gonna place plus my bikes aint that good for shows lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 4 2010, 09:54 PM~18736228
> *yeah im glad i didnt roll up there i wasnt gonna place plus my bikes aint that good for shows lol
> *


bro it woulda been worth it just to kick it, but try for the droptoberfest in two weeks.

and you never know with east coast judging bro, i'm sure you've seen it before. 

alot of the judges just don't know what to look for when it comes to bikes. they don't know the difference from china parts, o.g. parts and custom parts or from regular chrome to show chrome or the real gold plating from that electroplating yellow gold shit. they don't know shit most of the times on the east coast its either favoritism or the judges go with something they think looks cool or different from the rest. I'd say a good amount of them don't know shit about lowrider bikes unless they owned and built one them selves!!! Thats word


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 4 2010, 09:54 PM~18736228
> *yeah im glad i didnt roll up there i wasnt gonna place plus my bikes aint that good for shows lol
> *


p.m. sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just to make things clear to everyone else that's reading these posts

I'm not hating on that trike. Yrs ago when it was new and freshly built it was a show stopper and top notch winner. By far one of the East Coasts bests of all times. I don't want to take that away from it because, it deserves the recognition it has.

I'm just stating facts that it has been neglected bad and it shows when you look at it closely. Anyone that knows what to look for when it comes to quality and craftsmanship will agree and that has seen it up close recently will contest to that.

I'm not hating or being cocky, I'm being honest.

I personally have built over 15 bikes in the past up until now for myself over the last 14 yrs. not counting builds I've done for others. I've built from o.g. restorations to full customs and everything in between. Blue Crush is my first all out Radical build and probably my last build. And I'm doing everything the right way by it and not cutting corners.

So, with that said I know what to look for when it comes to quality, artwork and craftsmanship. Don't get it twisted people. I'm not just some dipshit that got on layitlow a year ago, started building a radical bike and don't know what i'm doing or talking about. I've been in the game for many years and will be for many more.

hope you guys that read this understand what I'm saying and where i'm coming from.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Bump this post












> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 4 2010, 03:40 PM~18732942
> *where you been at dogg????????? I still haven't heard back from you. If you want to be a active member of PedaL ScraperZ you need to let me know whats going on.
> 
> I tried numerous times to get a hold of you in the last few weeks since you asked me about joining and I entered you into our family. I tried contacting you by email, layitlow p.m.'s, and by phone. I left messages with your mother to call me back and your not responding back to me.
> 
> It's not hard dogg, we don't have meetings or upgrading timely requirements to worry about but, I do need to know whats going on with you as a member periodically. I'm gonna give you a few more days to get a hold a me and let me know what the deal is, but if I still don't here from you by then, I'm going to have to drop your membership from the club, our family.
> 
> here's my number again, just in case you lost it or didn't get the handful of club cards i mailed to you two weeks ago with my number on them as well.
> 570.801.5190
> 
> I hope to here from you real soon.
> 
> 'PedaL ScraperZ' founder & pres.
> -Frankie Bones
> *


----------



## El Peak 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 3 2010, 07:25 PM~18726907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanx 4 da flickz homie. By the way, I must've seen u but didnt know that u were "Pedal Scraperz" Maybe next time  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Oct 4 2010, 11:51 PM~18737638
> *thanx 4 da flickz homie. By the way, I must've seen u but didnt know that u were "Pedal Scraperz" Maybe next time    :thumbsup:
> *


its cool dogg i walked by you a few time but you was busy talking to other cats didnt want to interupt, next time


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 4 2010, 10:43 PM~18736732
> *just to make things clear to everyone else that's reading these posts
> 
> I'm not hating on that trike. Yrs ago when it was new and freshly built it was a show stopper and top notch winner. By far one of the East Coasts bests of all times. I don't want to take that away from it because, it deserves the recognition it has.
> 
> I'm just stating facts that it has been neglected bad and it shows when you look at it closely. Anyone that knows what to look for when it comes to quality and craftsmanship will agree and that has seen it up close recently will contest to that.
> 
> I'm not hating or being cocky, I'm being honest.
> 
> I personally have built over 15 bikes in the past up until now for myself over the last 14 yrs. not counting builds I've done for others. I've built from o.g. restorations to full customs and everything in between. Blue Crush is my first all out Radical build and probably my last build. And I'm doing everything the right way by it and not cutting corners.
> 
> So, with that said I know what to look for when it comes to quality, artwork and craftsmanship. Don't get it twisted people. I'm not just some dipshit that got on layitlow a year ago, started building a radical bike and don't know what i'm doing or talking about. I've been in the game for many years and will be for many more.
> 
> hope you guys that read this understand what I'm saying and where i'm coming from.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 4 2010, 06:17 PM~18735826
> *Low Mentality's old beat up trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this trike should be retired it's in sad shape. looks good from far away, but up close it's pretty bad!!! golds peeling and rusting everywhere, flat tires, chain missing, chromes pitted, etc...
> 
> I'm not hating I'm being real, they really need to re do the whole thing or just sell it for parts, I'd be asshamed to show it the way it is now. you can tell it was built a long time ago and just neglected.
> *


why dont they just put a chain on it? i dont get it!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 3 2010, 06:25 PM~18726907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i want one of these hella bad do you know what year it is?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 5 2010, 11:37 AM~18740548
> *why dont they just put a chain on it? i dont get it!
> *


that would be a good start for the restoration :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 5 2010, 11:41 AM~18740587
> *man i want one of these hella bad do you know what year it is?
> *


honestly i don't know bro, I'll see if I can find out for you


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 5 2010, 01:11 AM~18738395
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

got another package for Blue Crush delivered today, wrong parts, but I'm not complaining, :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 5 2010, 11:40 AM~18741545
> *got another package for Blue Crush delivered today, wrong parts, but I'm not complaining,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





send it to me :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

My lil one's first show ever entered with her bike and her first trophy.
It's bigger than her, lol



















2 yrs old, She starting young and PedaL Scrapin'


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

waddup East Coast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Etown this weekend


----------



## SKReeCH

i need jagsters number. some send me a text 757-581-9900


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Oct 9 2010, 01:55 PM~18772571
> *i need jagsters number. some send me a text 757-581-9900
> *


here's his thread  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2023&hl=jagster


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Oct 10 2010, 05:47 AM~18775815
> *
> *


WAT UP HOMIE I SAW U MADE IT TO ATL!


----------



## aztecsoulz

Cruising en el barrio Aztec soulz ,Street Nations


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 10 2010, 04:20 PM~18777375
> *Cruising en el barrio Aztec soulz ,Street Nations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Meeba

Very impressive lineup.


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Oct 10 2010, 01:53 PM~18777501
> *Very impressive lineup.
> *


  thank you homie


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 10 2010, 01:20 PM~18777375
> *Cruising en el barrio Aztec soulz ,Street Nations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

fuck da shows love em STREETZ!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 10 2010, 06:38 AM~18775880
> *WAT UP HOMIE I SAW U MADE IT TO ATL!
> *


i sure did homie,nice show & great people,i'll be back for sure next year  ,i hope i have my trike ready 2 for the show :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

LOOKING GOOD 
AZTEC SOULZ/STREET NATIONS


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 10 2010, 06:59 PM~18778302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck da shows love em STREETZ!
> *


 :0 :dunno: :nono: BOTH BRO :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Oct 10 2010, 05:29 PM~18778449
> *i sure did homie,nice show & great people,i'll be back for sure next year  ,i hope i have my trike ready 2 for the show :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT U STILL WORKING ON DA BADASS TRIKE HOPE I MAKE UP THERE TOO!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 10 2010, 05:51 PM~18778597
> *:0  :dunno:  :nono: BOTH BRO :biggrin:
> *


I DO BOTH BUT LOVE THE STREETZ MORE!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 10 2010, 05:50 PM~18778586
> *LOOKING GOOD
> AZTEC SOULZ/STREET NATIONS
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 10 2010, 05:53 PM~18778607
> *OH SHIT U STILL WORKING ON DA BADASS TRIKE HOPE I MAKE UP THERE TOO!
> *


CINCO DE MAYO SHOW ,IS ON MY LIST FOR NEXT YEAR  ,I WILL HAVE MY BABY TRIKE READY FOR THAT SHOW (NEW PROYECT)


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Oct 10 2010, 07:03 PM~18779114
> *CINCO DE MAYO SHOW ,IS ON MY LIST FOR NEXT YEAR  ,I WILL HAVE MY BABY TRIKE READY FOR THAT SHOW (NEW PROYECT)
> *


o im there nc cinco de mayo is closer then atl so im there!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 10 2010, 09:04 PM~18779125
> *o im there nc cinco de mayo is closer then atl so im there!
> *


MAYBE Blue Crush will be done by then also!!!! :dunno:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 10 2010, 07:24 PM~18779290
> *MAYBE Blue Crush will be done by then also!!!! :dunno:
> *


  O SHIT CANT WAIT... :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 10 2010, 08:57 PM~18778627
> *I DO BOTH BUT LOVE THE STREETZ MORE!
> *


Both are good. In the shows you are surrounded by people that share the same interests of building, customizing and showing off thier pride and joys. Shows are great cause people know what you put into it and apreciate the work that is done. 
On the streets however, you expose youself to a braoder range of people that would never see what you have and the wow factor is just that much greater.It also sparks te young one's interest into what we do aand keeps the lifestyle going.I like both, but prefer the streets ands down.

However, if you don'tlive in the city and are out in the woods....that bear don't care wat your ride looks like cause you will taste just the same to him anyway. Then the shows are a safer place to be.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Oct 11 2010, 03:33 AM~18781544
> *Both are good. In the shows you are surrounded by people that share the same interests of building, customizing and showing off thier pride and joys. Shows are great cause people know what you put into it and apreciate the work that is done.
> On the streets however, you expose youself to a braoder range of people that would never see what you have and the wow factor is just that much greater.It also sparks te young one's interest into what we do aand keeps the lifestyle going.I like both, but prefer the streets ands down.
> 
> However, if you don'tlive in the city and are out in the woods....that bear don't care wat your ride looks like cause you will taste just the same to him anyway. Then the shows are a safer place to be.
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 10 2010, 07:04 PM~18779125
> *o im there nc cinco de mayo is closer then atl so im there!
> *


I will see u there :biggrin:


----------



## nvpp1026

some pics from e-town


----------



## nvpp1026




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Oct 11 2010, 09:18 AM~18781997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those dudes made a movie


----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 11 2010, 08:36 AM~18782342
> *those dudes made a movie
> *


foreal?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Oct 11 2010, 09:15 AM~18781992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 11 2010, 08:40 AM~18782369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


know i remember they were on a mtv commerical


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.droptoberfest.com




















this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

mexicanz rule my hood!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

a few of RIX magazines pictures from Ken's Showdown

for the complete show coverage go to www.rixmag.com

brownlife 212 bike club representing









PedaL ScraperZ bike club representing









Low Mentality in the house


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Solow in the house


















the Lunatics 




































Loyalty


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

UPS delivered more parts today, I was just as happy to see the delivery person as I was to get the parts, lol
















































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 13 2010, 10:24 PM~18804814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


word ima try an make this, I talked to mark about it already. 
I can't promise though, i might even be snowed in at that time, lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 13 2010, 01:45 PM~18799606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




It's wrote in french...

Mr. ''jackass'' I have a little packacge for you...
Would you please open me up...



:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 13 2010, 11:15 PM~18805544
> *It's wrote in french...
> 
> Mr. ''jackass'' I have a little packacge for you...
> Would you please open me up...
> :biggrin:
> *


ahahahaha i was wondering what language that was


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

My daughter's r.c. car "kiddin' around" just got some l.e.d.'s added to the mix
-she rolls hard as hell for being only 2 yrs old














































She make's her daddy proud


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ANYONE MAKE IT TO DROPTOBERFEST???????????

i COULD'NT MAKE IT, SHIT CAME UP LAST MINUTE :angry:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 16 2010, 01:54 PM~18827968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2010 Line up KaotiK, SweetheartS, The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike & Child's Play













*The 2011 line up: Child's Play, SweetheartS & Blue Crush
*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump


----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 17 2010, 10:36 PM~18838464
> *bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

what happened to all you East Coast cats:


theres only a few of us that been keeping this topic alive lately!!!!


----------



## nvpp1026

im still here :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Oct 19 2010, 07:13 PM~18854181
> *im still here :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


me 2


----------



## JAMES843

what is the next show you all hiting up on the East Coast??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 19 2010, 07:36 PM~18854378
> *what is the next show you all hiting up on the East Coast??
> *


i'm trying to work things out and get to freak show 









this one









and this one- i was specially invited for a display setup, but it's not an open show











but besides that seasons pretty much done over here for shows bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ohh and there's this one with a lowrider class


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 19 2010, 05:57 PM~18854586
> *i'm trying to work things out and get to freak show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one- i was specially invited for a display setup, but it's not an open show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but besides that seasons pretty much done over here for shows bro
> *



this will be the second time i every miss freak show !


----------



## JAMES843

i will be at Slamsession in Greenville, NC in April but will be working it lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843+Oct 19 2010, 08:08 PM~18854693-->
> 
> 
> 
> this will be the second  time i every miss freak show !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never been there yet
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JAMES843_@Oct 19 2010, 08:11 PM~18854724
> *i will be at Slamsession in Greenville, NC in April but will be working it lol
> *


   be sure to post a flier when it comes out brother, we'll look into it


----------



## DOPEYLOW

YO HOMIES 

ANTZ HOMIES HAS BEEN CHANGE AND UPDATE TO MYSTERIOUZ HOMIES


----------



## hnicustoms

WAS UP EAST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

A show in FayetteVille, North Carolina last weekend


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*LET'S DO THIS!!!!! :h5: *_


















_*IT'S GOING TO BE A NICE CRUISE SATURDAY AFTERNOON TOO SO MAKE SURE TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS WE WILL BE CRUISING IN SATURDAY MORNING AND LEAVING EARLY SUNDAY MORNING HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!*_


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 19 2010, 07:57 PM~18854586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I wanna take a quick break from my build ups, to give a shot out to my wife!!
She's a big part of the Overall making of Blue Crush. She's picked out most of the parts for all the other bikes i've built recently, as well.

here's for you my love :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just playing
:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin: 










:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Show this past weekend in N.C. FreakShow 2010

pic's from ECS


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Wgats up raza!!


----------



## HYDRO 64

Yo U Guys Have Some Nice Bikes On The East Coast..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I'm From The West Coast But Moving To The East Soon...... :wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY+Oct 27 2010, 09:14 AM~18920659-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wgats up raza!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HYDRO 64_@Oct 27 2010, 09:46 AM~18920860
> *Yo U Guys Have Some Nice Bikes On The East Coast..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I'm From The West Coast But Moving To The East Soon...... :wave:  :wave:
> *


thanks and welcome to the topic bro 

good luck on the move where on the east you going to ?


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 27 2010, 05:04 PM~18924838
> *
> thanks and welcome to the topic bro
> 
> good luck on the move where on the east you going to ?
> *


MY POP'S SAID NYC OR PA BUY MY MOM SAYS FL SO I'M NOT SHORE BRO... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## HYDRO 64

*............ Much Love And Raspect To All OF The Bike Clubs Out There And Ur Club Members Too................ Happy Holloween Homies.............. !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:  *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Oct 27 2010, 09:46 AM~18920860
> *Yo U Guys Have Some Nice Bikes On The East Coast..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I'm From The West Coast But Moving To The East Soon...... :wave:  :wave:
> *


pics of your bike/s ??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Oct 30 2010, 11:22 AM~18946760
> *............ Much Love And Raspect To All OF The Bike Clubs Out There And Ur Club Members Too................ Happy Holloween Homies.............. !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


*
word x2*


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 30 2010, 12:10 PM~18947461
> *pics of your bike/s ??
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 30 2010, 04:27 PM~18948113
> *:banghead:
> *


y u bang your head 4??????


----------



## mr.casper

Another pedal scraperz propspect! Lol


> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 30 2010, 11:05 PM~18950512
> *y u bang your head 4??????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 31 2010, 12:06 PM~18952112
> *Another pedal scraperz propspect! Lol
> :uh:
> *


 :dunno: we shall see,


----------



## mr.casper

thats how we do in washington dc


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 1 2010, 09:54 AM~18957645
> *thats how we do in washington dc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


word trick or treat my nig


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 1 2010, 10:52 AM~18958714
> *word trick or treat my nig
> *


  U NEED TO COME DA 20TH!


----------



## KABEL




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 1 2010, 01:56 PM~18959135
> *  U NEED TO COME DA 20TH!
> *


I'd love to

weather permitting, i will be there with the fam.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 1 2010, 02:17 PM~18959898
> *I'd love to
> 
> weather permitting, i will be there with the fam.
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

check lunaticslowriderclub.com they got the pics from kens show up:

hey Eppy they took a nice pic of your trike


----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 1 2010, 02:57 PM~18960223
> *check lunaticslowriderclub.com they got the pics from kens show up:
> 
> hey Eppy they took a nice pic of your trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*"YO East Coast, check it"*

*Wu Tang Clan is performing in the Poconos- 1 Jan 2011*

I was asked by one of the Theater Performance Representatives to round up a few lowrider bikes/trikes including "Child's Play" The Chucky Bike, to possibly put on display on stage while Wu Tang performs.

anyone interested in more info hit me up


http://shermantheater.com/index.cfm?siteid...ProductId=29777


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 30 2010, 12:10 PM~18947461
> *pics of your bike/s ??
> *


Soon Bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 31 2010, 10:17 AM~18952175
> *:dunno: we shall see,
> *


Pm Send!!!!!!!


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 1 2010, 07:54 AM~18957645
> *thats how we do in washington dc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Halloween Costume Bro And Nice Bike........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 1 2010, 08:28 PM~18961691
> *"YO East Coast, check it"
> 
> Wu Tang Clan is performing in the Poconos- 1 Jan 2011
> 
> I was asked by one of the Theater Performance Representatives to round up a few lowrider bikes/trikes including "Child's Play" The Chucky Bike, to possibly put on display on stage while Wu Tang performs.
> 
> anyone interested in more info hit me up
> http://shermantheater.com/index.cfm?siteid...ProductId=29777
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

the theater rep is waiting on approval from Wu Tangs manager to see if they are down for the bikes/trikes on stage.

if it goes through the bikes willl be on stage while they perform, the owner gets a free all access back stage pass to the concert and gets to meet and greet with all the members of Wu Tang


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 2 2010, 07:07 AM~18965762
> *Nice Halloween Costume Bro And Nice Bike........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

show in VA last weekend


----------



## Ant-Wan

:roflmao:

9tfNhL_R_rI&feature=related


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 3 2010, 03:32 PM~18976346
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 9tfNhL_R_rI&feature=related
> *


X12

:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: 
:biggrin:


----------



## pandora0816

To remind you to note that, you pay attention to the diamond weight at the same time, we must note that the diamonds color, clarity, cut, that is, comprehensive consideration "4c" Standard.
<a href=\'http://www.uggboots-eshop.com/ugg-boots-sale.html\' target=\'_blank\'>ugg boots sale</a>


----------



## HYDRO 64

Hey Was Sup Pedal Scraperz What's Gud Big Homie?????? :wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by pandora0816_@Nov 5 2010, 01:10 AM~18991255
> *To remind you to note that, you pay attention to the diamond weight at the same time, we must note that the diamonds color, clarity, cut, that is, comprehensive consideration "4c" Standard.
> <a href=\'http://www.uggboots-eshop.com/ugg-boots-sale.html\' target=\'_blank\'>ugg boots sale</a>
> *


fucking spammers Stay out of this topic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 5 2010, 07:16 AM~18992392
> *Hey Was Sup Pedal Scraperz What's Gud Big Homie?????? :wave:  :wave:
> *


yo whats good playa!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I just bought a 2005 Impala, police intercept package, for my wife it only has 65k miles on it!!!!!!! (pics coming soon)

I bought her the impala so i could take back the mint condition 1987 Lincoln Continental that i bought her last year.












I get my license back in a few days and I'll have the Lincoln to cruise in; old school luxury style, instead of using the van we travel the trailer with for shows. 













maybe now with my license back, I can get back my motivation for autos and start working on my 66 Rambler and 81 Seville also.






















I'm done with bike building after I finish with Blue Crush! I'm gonna go all out on top of the bike game with my last build and then start fresh on getting my 4 wheeled rides to the top. Wish me luck on my new adventures, lol.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

not the impala i just bought but, its a web pic- same as this one but with different wheels and doesnt have that dent in the front bumper like this one pictured


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 5 2010, 04:44 PM~18996618
> *yo whats good playa!
> *


Chilling Chilling Homie Any Tin New On PA?? My Pop's Said It's Cold Ass Fuck Up There So I'm Ok In The FL Sade For Right Know..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 5 2010, 06:27 PM~18997250
> *not the impala i just bought but, its a web pic- same as this one but with different wheels and doesnt have that dent in the front bumper like this one pictured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HA Nice Bro!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64+Nov 6 2010, 07:36 AM~18999868-->
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling Chilling Homie Any Tin New On PA?? My Pop's Said It's Cold Ass Fuck Up There So I'm Ok In The FL Sade For Right Know..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HYDRO 64_@Nov 6 2010, 07:37 AM~18999869
> *HA Nice Bro!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ hit NYC nightlife billboards


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 8 2010, 08:36 PM~19020788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ 2009 throwback picture b4 the club trailer:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this is how we got the bikes/trikes from point A to point B


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

why is it that I'm the only one keeping this East Coast topic Alive and TTMFT?????

Where's the rest a you East Coast cats at, I know ya stop in here, post a picture or bump the topic once in a while, wheres the love :twak: :nono: 




any way-


Here's my old trike: 'The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike'


As you all should remember I sold it last June, to one of my homies: ToneLoco 

Tone's neighborhood had a 4th of July celebration in his area by Philadelphia, PA. Tone had his nephew and niece ride the trike, bumping the sound system and hitting the switch throughout the whole parade. All decked out with some red, white and blue decorations for the holiday that celebrates our independence. 

I really miss this trike, I built it for a few of my fallen comrades that were killed on one of my combat missions, 3 June 2008 in Zormat, Afghanistan. 

it's good to see he's using this trike for good use and maintaining it's pride and honor, for which it was built for.

May my fallen brothers; SPC. Derek Holland and MAJ. Scott Hagerty rest eternally in honor and in peace, for they have paid the ultimate sacrifice for our nation.

here's some pics.





























and Tone had the trike out once again this Halloween, letting his lady rock the tribute trike around the neighborhood. 












Thanks for sharing the pics with me tone and an extra thanks for keeping 'The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike' alive and in pristine condition.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up East Coast? Looking Good! Whats up PedalScraperZ? U Think your Bike is coming Out next year? Blue Crush.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 10 2010, 08:12 PM~19036830
> *whats up East Coast? Looking Good! Whats up PedalScraperZ? U Think your Bike is coming Out next year?  Blue Crush.
> *


yessir, it's in it's final stages all parts are almost finished fully engraved and ready for plating, then it gets put together and comes to life.

I'm looking to have it done by the end of winter beginning of spring 2011, just in time for show season to start.

I can't wait


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## daoriginator64

my bronx cruiser bike!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 11 2010, 12:14 PM~19042313
> *my bronx cruiser bike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Meeba

Shout out to Pedalscraperz and all the other homies that are vets. Thank you for what you guys have done for us. :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Nov 11 2010, 06:25 PM~19044796
> *Shout out to Pedalscraperz and all the other homies that are vets. Thank you for what you guys have done for us. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Nov 11 2010, 04:25 PM~19044796
> *Shout out to Pedalscraperz and all the other homies that are vets. Thank you for what you guys have done for us. :thumbsup:
> *


x2 wats up meeba ya coming to da nov 20th event?

frankie hope u can make it!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 11 2010, 07:04 PM~19045093
> *x2 wats up meeba ya coming to da nov 20th event?
> 
> frankie hope u can make it!
> *


thanks and im trying looking into hotels tonight, think i found one

i see your not bringing your trike, wtf?


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 11 2010, 10:14 AM~19042313
> *my bronx cruiser bike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 05:15 PM~19045185
> *thanks and im trying looking into hotels tonight, think i found one
> 
> i see your not bringing your trike, wtf?
> *


I CANT TAKE EM... :cheesy:


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 11 2010, 08:04 PM~19045093
> *x2 wats up meeba ya coming to da nov 20th event?
> 
> frankie hope u can make it!
> *


I'm gonna try. I asked for that day off and they put me on the sched for 4 am to 6 pm!!!!! WTF!!!!! I am piseed. I told them i was going out of town, so now i am trying to get someone trained to do what i do for that day. Took 2 guys out for a road test today so i gotta see whick one makes the cut


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 11 2010, 09:12 PM~19046180
> *I CANT TAKE EM... :cheesy:
> *












at least we'll be able to kick it for a few


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Nov 11 2010, 07:17 PM~19046214
> *I'm gonna try. I asked for that day off and they put me on the sched for 4 am to  6 pm!!!!! WTF!!!!! I am piseed. I told them i was going out of town, so now i am trying to get someone trained to do what i do for that day. Took 2 guys out for a road test today so i gotta see whick one makes the cut
> *


wat u do? a new driver doing my route n i have my day off peak season starts in 2 weeks so gotta enjoy this last weeks lol...cuz after that heavy days for fed ex...


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 07:22 PM~19046246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least we'll be able to kick it for a few
> *


i sent u a text!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 11 2010, 09:23 PM~19046259
> *wat u do? a new driver doing my route n i have my day off peak season starts in 2 weeks so gotta enjoy this last weeks lol...cuz after that heavy days for fed ex...
> *


ur the reason why my packages get flucked up in transit










thats why i switched to ups, hehe


what can brown do 4 u :0 jk


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 11 2010, 09:24 PM~19046268
> *i sent u a text!
> *


got it


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 07:27 PM~19046302
> *ur the reason why my packages get flucked up in transit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why i switched to ups, hehe
> what can brown do 4 u :0 jk
> *


i be trying to see if i sve me some money on some nice 2 tone engraved chromed out face parts for my trike but havent had luck yet...lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 11 2010, 09:32 PM~19046381
> *i be trying to see if i sve me some money on some nice 2 tone engraved chromed out face parts for my trike but havent had luck yet...lol
> *


here's a tip to save money bro:
dont plate any more of your faced parts 

once there plated before you get them engraved the right way you have to get them stiped of plating then repolished then engraved.

if theyre not plated they just need to be polished then engraved.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 07:35 PM~19046415
> *here's a tip to save money bro:
> dont plate any more of your faced parts
> 
> once there plated before you get them engraved the right way you have to get them stiped of plating then repolished then engraved.
> 
> if theyre not plated they just need to be polished then engraved.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 11 2010, 09:45 PM~19046512
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


didnt know if you knew that or not but, it saves you cash from paying to plate your parts twice


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 07:47 PM~19046537
> *didnt know if you knew that or not but, it saves you cash from paying to plate your parts twice
> *


im a newbee n lil is my way to learn lol yeah i knew it gil aka mr559 danny u n couple other experts had told me already but im not in dat level to get face part 2 tone n engrave i stay in da lowbudget level lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 11 2010, 09:51 PM~19046573
> *im a newbee n lil is my way to learn lol yeah i knew it gil aka mr559 danny u n couple other experts had told me already but im not in dat level to get face part 2 tone n engrave i stay in da lowbudget level lol
> *


me 2  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 07:54 PM~19046593
> *me 2   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 11 2010, 10:23 PM~19046259
> *wat u do? a new driver doing my route n i have my day off peak season starts in 2 weeks so gotta enjoy this last weeks lol...cuz after that heavy days for fed ex...
> *


I'm a truk driver. I deliver produce


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Nov 11 2010, 08:36 PM~19047004
> *I'm a truk driver. I deliver produce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o shit big dawg!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Nov 11 2010, 10:36 PM~19047004
> *I'm a truk driver. I deliver produce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: needs some wires and murals


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 11:44 PM~19047077
> *:angry: needs some wires and murals
> *


I know right


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Nov 12 2010, 07:45 PM~19054551
> *I know right
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

just found this, in the spring 2010 issue of Drop Jaw Magazine:


----------



## Born 2 Die

str8 from miami


----------



## KABEL




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 13 2010, 02:30 PM~19059197
> *str8 from miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 13 2010, 12:30 PM~19059197
> *str8 from miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice bike


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 13 2010, 02:21 AM~19057563
> *just found this, in the spring 2010 issue of Drop Jaw Magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 13 2010, 02:21 AM~19057563
> *just found this, in the spring 2010 issue of Drop Jaw Magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thas kool


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 13 2010, 12:30 PM~19059197
> *str8 from miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hi







errybody


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 13 2010, 09:32 PM~19062320
> *good shit
> *


thanks


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

copy and paste


my man, mike and fam's: twisted chrome bike, looking fantastic


----------



## KABEL




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

weather reports looking good


----------



## cone_weezy

> weather reports looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt know u were the weather man shit let me know how the forecast looking in texas, keep me updated all this week lol


----------



## 26jd




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 16 2010, 05:42 PM~19085508
> *weather reports looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt know u were the weather man shit let me know how the forecast looking in texas, keep me updated all this week lol
> *


google weather and your area code, it'll tell ya


----------



## DOPEYLOW

_*AND MUCH THANKS TO DELGADOS BIKE SHOP*_


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by DOPEYLOW_@Nov 16 2010, 10:53 PM~19087517
> *AND MUCH THANKS TO DELGADOS BIKE SHOP
> *


*
thats cool, but it don't look to safe.
they blow up if not built right and i'd hate to see that happen dogg

If you want the real deal "PedaLScraperZ Air-drolix kit", hit me up my man.


I'll hook you up





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=530859&st=140#*


----------



## DOPEYLOW

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 16 2010, 08:59 PM~19087594
> *thats cool, but it don't look to safe.
> they blow up if not built right and i'd hate to see that happen dogg
> 
> If you want the real deal "PedaLScraperZ Air-drolix kit", hit me up my man.
> I'll hook you up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=530859&st=140#
> *


THanks homie maybe i might need it fro the other low lows i got building but how much homie ?
and its safe homie we test it with a test bike and it did good so i need a lil mor modifications


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by DOPEYLOW_@Nov 16 2010, 11:10 PM~19087717
> *THanks homie maybe i might need it fro the other low lows i got building but how much homie ?
> and its safe homie we test it with a test bike and it did good so i need a lil mor modifications
> *


for real don't think im doggin on you or the homemade kit, because im not, im just looking out for you.
testing its fine but a few test runs mite not do the trick, thats alot of compression and in if that shit blows it has alot of pressure just be careful man and good luck.

1st suggestion is cut the hoses so there not as long and have the chance to crimp on you. if that happens the back pressure will be bad.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

will you be at the battle of hydros this wkend, if so come find me and i'll give you some tips and pointers


----------



## DOPEYLOW

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 16 2010, 09:18 PM~19087825
> *will you be at the battle of hydros this wkend, if so come find me and i'll give you some tips and pointers
> *


thanks homie for all the pointernes and hopefully i make it to the show theses weekend and i will cut the and fix it up a lil more but THANKS HOMIE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by DOPEYLOW_@Nov 16 2010, 11:22 PM~19087872
> *thanks homie for all the pointernes and hopefully i make it to the show theses weekend and i will cut the and fix it up a lil more but THANKS HOMIE
> *


word, no problem playa, hit me up when you got questions.

I have no problem helping anyone out when needed!


----------



## JAMES843

NORTH CHARLESTON S.C.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 16 2010, 11:56 PM~19088316
> *NORTH CHARLESTON S.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## aztecsoulz

east coast


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 15 2010, 09:13 PM~19078092
> *copy and paste
> my man, mike and fam's: twisted chrome bike, looking fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanx homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

packing up and leaving tomorrow


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 18 2010, 05:55 PM~19104716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> packing up and leaving tomorrow
> *


c u here saturday homie have a safe trip wit da family!


----------



## Meeba

Not gonna make it tomorrow.    :angry: :angry: :angry: 
Sorry guys, maybe some other time.
I tried everything to get outta werking , but no luck. told them that i have no way in...now the truck is sitting outside my house. told them i lost my wallet and could not drive.....gave me a photocopy of my license. told them i quit.....they lauged and said not this weekend, maybe next weekend. fockers!!!!!!!
Anyhow, have fun everyone and be safe.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Nov 18 2010, 10:05 PM~19105773-->
> 
> 
> 
> c u here saturday homie have a safe trip wit da family!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, eagle just landed we a mile away from the lincoln tech institute.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Meeba_@Nov 19 2010, 08:58 PM~19113983
> *Not gonna make it tomorrow.            :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Sorry guys, maybe some other time.
> I tried everything to get outta werking , but no luck. told them that i have no way in...now the truck is sitting outside my house. told them i lost my wallet and could not drive.....gave me a photocopy of my license. told them i quit.....they lauged and said not this weekend, maybe next weekend.    fockers!!!!!!!
> Anyhow, have fun everyone and be safe.
> *


that sucks, well i give you an Aplus for trying
I'll have plenty of pics posted for everyone that couldnt make it


----------



## KABEL




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 19 2010, 11:55 PM~19115096
> *I HAD TO DO IT.LOL WAIT TILL 50 COMES OUT THE CLOSET.HILARIOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

WHATS UP RAZA :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

chillen just got back from the battle of the hydros. pics will come later tonight

nice meetin ya,
all ya some cool cats.


fahk people's choice though, lol


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 20 2010, 04:17 PM~19118690
> *chillen just got back from the battle of the hydros. pics will come later tonight
> 
> nice meetin ya,
> all ya some cool cats.
> fahk people's choice though, lol
> *


nice meetin you homie


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 20 2010, 02:17 PM~19118690
> *chillen just got back from the battle of the hydros. pics will come later tonight
> 
> nice meetin ya,
> all ya some cool cats.
> fahk people's choice though, lol
> *


o man it was nice finally meeting u frankie...
yeah peoples choice some shit! 
next time gotta make there bikes ridable so it can be a fair win!


my pics coming later when ever i find my camera usb cable!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY




----------



## 4pump_caddy




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Nov 20 2010, 07:11 PM~19120282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 4pump_caddy

I got mad vids on youtube too lol :biggrin: killed the hell outta my phone battery today haha..well worth it  






thank God for HD :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

: mr.casper, cadillac_pimpin

ur bike won 1st place hahahahaaha not ridable dou!


----------



## mr.casper

today show "BATTLE OF THE HYDROS 2010 PRESNTED BY ISLANDERS CC"


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

BEST BIKE











BEST TRIKE


----------



## mr.casper

WIT MY HOMIE PEDAL SCRAPERZ!










ME N MY SON...HOPE HE CONTINUE DA LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE!


----------



## mr.casper

1ST SHOW N GREAT TURNOUT ON LOWRIDER BIKES...
THANKS TO MARK N FAMILY ISLANDERS CC...


----------



## aztecsoulz

Great show thanks to the homie mark from the club islanders
I'll be posting some videos in a minute


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 20 2010, 10:08 PM~19120671
> *: mr.casper, cadillac_pimpin
> 
> ur bike won 1st place hahahahaaha not ridable dou!
> *


PEOPLE"S CHOICE not 1st place bro  :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

all ya cool as a mug, anytime any of ya need help with anything, questions, build ups, airkits, parts, etc.. I gotchu all. Just like today, I'm down to help anybody that reps the bike movement, I think I proved that today.

even the anonymous cats, now i know who you are , lol (what up hustler's dreams.) set up an account bro, so you can hit up this topic also.


4 real any time holla, i'll get out the chalk board and start the class, best part bout it it's free, hehe can't beat that.

all ya great peeps and had a great time, my pics comming soon.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 20 2010, 08:48 PM~19121011
> *PEOPLE"S CHOICE not 1st place bro   :biggrin:
> *


O YEAH MY BAD HAHAHA! BUT HIS BIKE WON PEOPLES CHOICE!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, mr.casper, *JUSTDEEZ,* west_13


my *****, 

WADDUP DANNY


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 20 2010, 08:54 PM~19121057
> *all ya cool as a mug, anytime any of ya need help with anything, questions, build ups, airkits, parts, etc.. I gotchu all. Just like today, I'm down to help anybody that reps the bike movement, I think I proved that today.
> 
> even the anonymous cats, now i know who you are , lol (what up hustler's dreams.) set up an account bro, so you can hit up this topic also.
> 4 real any time holla, i'll get out the chalk board and start the class, best part bout it it's free, hehe can't beat that.
> 
> all ya great peeps and had a great time, my pics comming soon.
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 20 2010, 08:58 PM~19121086
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, mr.casper, JUSTDEEZ, west_13
> my *****,
> 
> WADDUP DANNY
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 20 2010, 10:24 PM~19120796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIT MY HOMIE PEDAL SCRAPERZ!
> *


you can tell like 8 cams were going at the same time everyones eyes were looking at a different lens  :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 20 2010, 09:01 PM~19121106
> *you can tell like 8 cams were going at the same time everyones eyes were looking at a different lens   :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Nov 20 2010, 09:58 PM~19121086-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, mr.casper, *JUSTDEEZ,* west_13
> my *****,
> 
> WADDUP DANNY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Nov 20 2010, 09:59 PM~19121094
> *:wave:
> *


sup fellas. just sitting at the bar, checking out the pics


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2010, 09:05 PM~19121133
> *sup fellas.  just sitting at the bar, checking out the pics
> *




















CAME OUT GOOD DANNY NEXT ITS DA ???????


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 20 2010, 08:57 PM~19121079
> *O YEAH MY BAD HAHAHA!  BUT HIS BIKE WON PEOPLES CHOICE!
> *


 maybe not rideable but it still whoops ass :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 20 2010, 11:07 PM~19121153
> *maybe not rideable but it still whoops ass  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


cone weezy my *****, lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 20 2010, 09:07 PM~19121153
> *maybe not rideable but it still whoops ass  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


O YEAH NO DOUBT BUT WHEN THEY GAVE THE TROPHIE N ASK ITS IT RIDABLE THEY THEY WERE LIKE NA LOL N IT TOOK LIKE 4 GUY TO PUSH CARRY IT OUT JAJAJAA FUNNY SHIT!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2010, 11:05 PM~19121133
> *sup fellas.  just sitting at the bar, checking out the pics
> *


check back in here 2maro im post every vehicle bike there, like i always do. i take a pic of everything unless they come late and i miss it


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 20 2010, 09:10 PM~19121175
> *O YEAH NO DOUBT BUT WHEN THEY GAVE THE TROPHIE N ASK ITS IT RIDABLE THEY THEY WERE LIKE NA LOL N IT TOOK LIKE 4 GUY TO PUSH CARRY IT OUT JAJAJAA FUNNY SHIT!
> *


lol... for a bike like that yup u gonna need least two or three peeps i wouldnt want mess up that paint job  now for those new comers their yall motovation step it up! lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Full house:


5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, LAST LAFF MAGAZINE, aztecsoulz, cone_weezy, REGAL81



wadddddduuuuup.


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 20 2010, 09:10 PM~19121173
> *cone weezy my *****, lol
> *


 whats up  how many bikes were at the show?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 20 2010, 09:13 PM~19121195
> *lol... for a bike like that yup u gonna need least two or three peeps  i wouldnt want mess up that paint job  now for those new comers  their yall motovation step it up! lol
> *


NA IM NOT WORRY BOUT THAT...


----------



## aztecsoulz

It looks like so much hate. Just for a bike :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 20 2010, 10:34 PM~19120870
> *Great show thanks to the homie mark from the club islanders
> I'll be posting some videos in a minute
> *


Hit me up and i'll finish helping you out bro, pm me those pics and i gotcha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i'm watchin the servin em dvd i'll catch ya lata. 




big shout out to Patti, the dvd is dope
East Coast muddah fluckas bump bump bump


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 20 2010, 09:27 PM~19121299
> *It looks like so much hate. Just for a bike :wow:
> *


YO VICTOR NO 1 HATING FOOL!


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 20 2010, 10:14 PM~19121201
> *Full house:
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, LAST LAFF MAGAZINE, aztecsoulz, cone_weezy, REGAL81
> wadddddduuuuup.
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## aztecsoulz

I can't upload the video


----------



## aztecsoulz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBMgbdmfpfA


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

The bike is rideable, the bike can turn in both directions and the crank spins, all it needs is a lil work on the frame split where the air kit will give it the support u need, remember its a show bike not one u ride around everywhere, if u came to a texas show everyone is carring there bikes off so nothing gets messed up on the bike, I mean would u want something that cost so much to fuck up, that's why people make street bikes to ride around, this bike is not close to being finish , just wait till the new parts that's going on it that I didn't post for sale that he is getting in two weeks. 

Just want to say I'm happy with the new owner victor, I'm glad it went to someone that will show it with pride. 

Peace out east coast


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 20 2010, 11:05 PM~19122026
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBMgbdmfpfA
> *


Nice video!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 21 2010, 01:57 AM~19122803
> *The bike is rideable, the bike can turn in both directions and the crank spins, all it needs is a lil work on the frame split where the air kit will give it the support u need, remember its a show bike not one u ride around everywhere, if u came to a texas show everyone is carring there bikes off so nothing gets messed up on the bike, I mean would u want something that cost so much to fuck up, that's why people make street bikes to ride around, this bike is not close to being finish , just wait till the new parts that's going on it that I didn't post for sale that he is getting in two weeks.
> 
> Just want to say I'm happy with the new owner victor, I'm glad it went to someone that will show it with pride.
> 
> Peace out east coast
> *



Nice can't wait...never sed didn't like da bike or hating all in saying that da rule was bike had to be ridable to win and other club memebers were like why can't they ride even the host of the show!


I was just saying wat I feel I don't hate on em....
Helll yeah gonna bring the east coast up wit a texas buitl bike!


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*THANK YOU TO STREET NATIONS, PEDAL SCRAPERZ, AZTEC SOULS AND ALL OF THE BIKES THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS IN COLUMBIA MARYLAND YESTERDAY...THERE IS SO MUCH WORK PUT INTO THOSE BIKES AND IT SHOWS...

PLEASE FEEL WELCOME TO COME CHECK OUT MORE PICS IN THE SERVIN'EM TOPIC--><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421309&view=findpost&p=19123270\' target=\'_blank\'>ISLANDERS CC BATTLE OF THE HYDROS</a>*_

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 21 2010, 08:57 AM~19123547
> *THANK YOU TO STREET NATIONS, PEDAL SCRAPERZ, AZTEC SOULS AND ALL OF THE BIKES THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS IN COLUMBIA MARYLAND YESTERDAY...THERE IS SO MUCH WORK PUT INTO THOSE BIKES AND IT SHOWS...
> 
> PLEASE FEEL WELCOME TO COME CHECK OUT MORE PICS IN THE SERVIN'EM TOPIC--><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421309&view=findpost&p=19123270\' target=\'_blank\'>ISLANDERS CC BATTLE OF THE HYDROS</a>
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



great pics patty see u next time...and lets keep servin em!


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 21 2010, 12:05 PM~19123575
> *great pics patty see u next time...and lets keep servin em!
> *


X2..THE MOVEMENT DVD HAS NOT STOP ROLLIN IN MY DVD PLAYER....MY SON CANT GET ENUFF OF IT...HES LOOKIN AT IT AS OF RIGHT NOW AGAIN....GOOD JOB PATTI...N C U NEXT TIME!!


----------



## sl33py_89

STREET NATIONS N THE EASTCOAST TTMFT!!


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 21 2010, 08:57 AM~19123547
> *THANK YOU TO STREET NATIONS, PEDAL SCRAPERZ, AZTEC SOULS AND ALL OF THE BIKES THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS IN COLUMBIA MARYLAND YESTERDAY...THERE IS SO MUCH WORK PUT INTO THOSE BIKES AND IT SHOWS...
> 
> PLEASE FEEL WELCOME TO COME CHECK OUT MORE PICS IN THE SERVIN'EM TOPIC--><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421309&view=findpost&p=19123270\' target=\'_blank\'>ISLANDERS CC BATTLE OF THE HYDROS</a>
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



great pic's....east coast held it down...


----------



## 1SICK8T4

GREAT SHOW!!! Ya did ya thing yesterday @ the show....Frankie good chillin wit u n the fam... Aint get to meet Casper n the street nations crew but ya sure did ya thing up there CONGRATS to ALL the East Coast Bike Crews for reppin'!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Nov 21 2010, 10:16 AM~19123926
> *GREAT SHOW!!! Ya did ya thing yesterday @ the show....Frankie good chillin wit u n the fam... Aint get to meet Casper n the street nations crew but ya sure did ya thing up there CONGRATS to ALL the East Coast Bike Crews for reppin'!!!!
> *


O man yep wat a great show fisrt time wit so many bikes!
Thanks for making da long trip to come n hang out wit us hope ya be back! Ya welcome anytime!


Well meet some day!


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 21 2010, 08:57 AM~19123547
> *THANK YOU TO STREET NATIONS, PEDAL SCRAPERZ, AZTEC SOULS AND ALL OF THE BIKES THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS IN COLUMBIA MARYLAND YESTERDAY...THERE IS SO MUCH WORK PUT INTO THOSE BIKES AND IT SHOWS...
> 
> PLEASE FEEL WELCOME TO COME CHECK OUT MORE PICS IN THE SERVIN'EM TOPIC--><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421309&view=findpost&p=19123270\' target=\'_blank\'>ISLANDERS CC BATTLE OF THE HYDROS</a>
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: east coast ttt


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 21 2010, 10:35 AM~19124026
> *O man yep wat a great show fisrt time wit so many bikes!
> Thanks for making da long trip to come n hang out wit us hope ya be back! Ya welcome anytime!
> Well meet some day!
> *


We'll definately be back homie!! Definately gon bring our rides next time...


----------



## lesstime

the snow is coming we getting it now


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 03:59 PM~19126032
> *the snow is coming we getting it now
> *


THE SNOW I THOUGHT U MEANT SHOW LOL FUCK I HATE SNOW!


----------



## lesstime

lol yeah SNOW we been getting it on and off for the last two days and we are told we are getting it all week


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 04:18 PM~19126184
> *lol  yeah SNOW we been getting it on and off for the last two days and we are told we are getting it all week
> *


nice a white thanksgiving where u at?


----------



## lesstime

fing idaho no ****


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 07:29 PM~19127728
> *fing idaho no ****
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

this for all ya ryders that think east coast dont have shit to offer in da game...
after da battle of the hydros!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Nov 21 2010, 03:57 AM~19122803-->
> 
> 
> 
> The bike is rideable, the bike can turn in both directions and the crank spins, all it needs is a lil work on the frame split where the air kit will give it the support u need, remember its a show bike not one u ride around everywhere, if u came to a texas show everyone is carring there bikes off so nothing gets messed up on the bike, I mean would u want something that cost so much to fuck up, that's why people make street bikes to ride around, this bike is not close to being finish , just wait till the new parts that's going on it that I didn't post for sale that he is getting in two weeks.
> 
> Just want to say I'm happy with the new owner victor, I'm glad it went to someone that will show it with pride.
> 
> Peace out east coast
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waddup bro, thanks for stoppin in. You did a good job on that bike bro, looked great and I got Victor on the help, he told me that you told him to ask me bout the air, I'm working with him to get it back up to par. Victor, don't forget to get me the close up's so I can tell you exactly what you need and gotta do playa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Patti [email protected] 21 2010, 10:57 AM~19123547
> *THANK YOU TO STREET NATIONS, PEDAL SCRAPERZ, AZTEC SOULS AND ALL OF THE BIKES THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS IN COLUMBIA MARYLAND YESTERDAY...THERE IS SO MUCH WORK PUT INTO THOSE BIKES AND IT SHOWS...
> 
> PLEASE FEEL WELCOME TO COME CHECK OUT MORE PICS IN THE SERVIN'EM TOPIC--><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421309&view=findpost&p=19123270\' target=\'_blank\'>ISLANDERS CC BATTLE OF THE HYDROS</a>
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dope pics as ALWAYS, great to finnaly meet you Patti D. my pics will be up soon, and you wasn't kidding about D.C. we got jerked around driving, we took your advice and parked and huffed it, my legs jello now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HNIC's [email protected] 21 2010, 12:01 PM~19123839
> *great pic's....east coast held it down...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yea missed you guys out there  it was a good time
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1SICK8T4_@Nov 21 2010, 12:16 PM~19123926
> *GREAT SHOW!!! Ya did ya thing yesterday @ the show....Frankie good chillin wit u n the fam... Aint get to meet Casper n the street nations crew but ya sure did ya thing up there CONGRATS to ALL the East Coast Bike Crews for reppin'!!!!
> *


mike my *****, backatcha great time glad you made it home safe bro see you again real soon. Hit me up when you ready for the new parts for "KaotiK" I miss that sucker, but it's in great hands  



> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Nov 21 2010, 12:35 PM~19124026-->
> 
> 
> 
> O man yep wat a great show fisrt time wit so many bikes!
> Thanks for making da long trip to come n hang out wit us hope ya be back! Ya welcome anytime!
> Well meet some day!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 06:18 PM~19126184
> *lol  yeah SNOW we been getting it on and off for the last two days and we are told we are getting it all week
> *


no snow aaagggggggggghhhhhhhhhh runnnnnn  ain't ready for that chit yet.


----------



## lesstime

yeah i cant wait to get to cali next week no snow there


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 08:33 PM~19128301
> *yeah i cant wait to get to cali next week  no snow there
> *


----------



## lesstime

why the mad face lol the wife took the phone pm back thanks


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 08:38 PM~19128360
> *why the mad face lol the wife took the phone pm back thanks
> *


 :0


----------



## mr.casper

another video from da pass show this yesterday!
thanks to just klownin


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 21 2010, 08:46 PM~19128427
> *:0
> *


 :scrutinize: lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 21 2010, 10:20 PM~19128207
> *this for all ya ryders that think east coast dont have shit to offer in da game...
> after da battle of the hydros!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


towards the end with the police just watching, lol

flucking pigs man


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 21 2010, 08:49 PM~19128468
> *towards the end with the police just watching, lol
> 
> flucking pigs man
> *


 just klownin are some real ryders this was at da city pulled over my united states police in washington dc...


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 21 2010, 10:57 AM~19123547
> *THANK YOU TO STREET NATIONS, PEDAL SCRAPERZ, AZTEC SOULS AND ALL OF THE BIKES THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS IN COLUMBIA MARYLAND YESTERDAY...THERE IS SO MUCH WORK PUT INTO THOSE BIKES AND IT SHOWS...
> 
> PLEASE FEEL WELCOME TO COME CHECK OUT MORE PICS IN THE SERVIN'EM TOPIC--><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421309&view=findpost&p=19123270\' target=\'_blank\'>ISLANDERS CC BATTLE OF THE HYDROS</a>
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad: most def


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 21 2010, 11:49 PM~19128468
> *towards the end with the police just watching, lol
> 
> flucking pigs man
> *


hey homie, i didnt get to talk to u at da show but i have lotz of respect fo u for wat u do wit dem bikes...cuz all ur bikes are all u homie!! propz!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I put every picture of the show i had in a slide show woulda took me 3 hours to download them all. if anyone wants any of there ride or bike, let me know what time the pic pops up in the video and i'll send a copy of the picture to you. 


I tried to get every vehicle/bike/trike in the event, if I missed one my bad, your either a hiding ninja or you came late and i didn't get a shot.




ENJOY


----------



## mr.casper

FRANKIE GREAT PICS...CAN U SEND ME MY CLUB BIKE PICS? 6:15 TO 7:25 AND THE ONE WHERE WE WERE LOADING UP...BAD ASS PICS HOMIE...LETS DO THIS AGAIN!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Nov 21 2010, 10:53 PM~19128492-->
> 
> 
> 
> just klownin are some real ryders this was at da city pulled over my united states police in washington dc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't let us have fun, those fockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 11:48 PM~19129008
> *hey homie, i didnt get to talk to u at da show but i have  lotz of respect fo u for wat u do wit dem bikes...cuz all ur bikes are all u homie!! propz!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks playa, next time hopefully i'll be able to bring all them for all ya to get a up close look at.
> 
> all about quality bro, keep up the good work. you need anything hit me up
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Nov 22 2010, 12:26 AM~19129314
> *FRANKIE GREAT PICS...CAN U SEND ME MY CLUB BIKE PICS? 6:15 TO 7:25 AND THE ONE WHERE WE WERE LOADING UP...BAD ASS PICS HOMIE...LETS DO THIS AGAIN!
> *


no I don't like you I'm not sending you chit :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 j/k

i got you tomorrow bro 

I forgot to post this bike, wasn't this the one you was riding around all day






























ahahahaha you my *****, you know i'm just klownin


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 21 2010, 10:46 PM~19129490
> *can't let us have fun, those fockers
> 
> 
> all about quality bro, keep up the good work. you need anything hit me up
> no I don't like you I'm not sending you chit :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 j/k
> 
> i got you tomorrow bro
> 
> I forgot to post this bike, wasn't this the one you was riding around all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahahahaha you my *****, you know i'm just klownin
> *



HAHAHA THATS ONE OF THE PROJECT IM WORKING ON NOW LOL...

COOL HOMIE THANKS...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 12:10 AM~19129194
> *I put every picture of the show i had in a slide show woulda took me 3 hours to download them all. if anyone wants any of there ride or bike, let me know what time the pic pops up in the video and i'll send a copy of the picture to you.
> I tried to get every vehicle/bike/trike in the event, if I missed one my bad, your either a hiding ninja or you came late and i didn't get a shot.
> ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 20 2010, 09:34 PM~19121363
> *Hit me up and i'll finish helping you out bro, pm me those pics and i gotcha
> *


Alright I'm going to take closer pics of the set up and I'll be sending them to you


----------



## mr.casper

wana wish a happy birthday to mark from islanders cc one of my best friends almost to mi like a older brother...hope u have a great one bro...!


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 22 2010, 08:39 AM~19131503
> *wana wish a happy birthday to mark from islanders cc one of my best friends almost to mi like a older brother...hope u have a great one bro...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Happy b-day mark


----------



## 4pump_caddy

happy Birthday Mark!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz+Nov 22 2010, 07:17 AM~19130949-->
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I'm going to take closer pics of the set up and I'll be sending them to you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Nov 22 2010, 10:39 AM~19131503
> *wana wish a happy birthday to mark from islanders cc one of my best friends almost to mi like a older brother...hope u have a great one bro...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy birfday


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice meeting you guys also this weekend- hit me up if you need anything fellas










set some accounts up on lil, so ya can get up on this topic as well


----------



## mr.casper

trying to learn more bout welding n all da good stuff...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 22 2010, 08:20 PM~19136041
> *trying to learn more bout welding n all da good stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool, the more you can do by yourself the less expensive it is, thats whats up


and the last pic, you guys getting ready for xmas huh? got the christmas colors going  


ohh and as per requested, the emails going out right now to you with the pics from yesterday sending two, because theres a bunch a pics, cool


by the way your new trek mountain bike is pretty gay, ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 06:32 PM~19136160
> *cool, the more you can do by yourself the less expensive it is, thats whats up
> and the last pic, you guys getting ready for xmas huh? got the christmas colors going
> ohh and as per requested, the emails going out right now to you with the pics from yesterday sending two, because theres a bunch a pics, cool
> by the way your new trek mountain bike is pretty gay, ahahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 06:32 PM~19136160
> *cool, the more you can do by yourself the less expensive it is, thats whats up
> and the last pic, you guys getting ready for xmas huh? got the christmas colors going
> 
> *


shit if they added sum white lights it will be an early cinco de mayo


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 22 2010, 07:17 PM~19136549
> *shit if they added sum white lights it will be an early cinco de mayo
> *


its our mexican colors wat we rep all day!


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 22 2010, 07:18 PM~19136559
> *its our mexican colors wat we rep all day!
> *


  i know im just messing with you :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 22 2010, 07:21 PM~19136592
> *  i know im just messing with you  :biggrin:
> *


its all cool!


----------



## mr.casper

thanks to pedal scraperz for some bad ass pics!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more pics i got from others, from last saturday- that wasn't in the slide show.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this is how the other side of PA boys made the 4 hr trip





































hell yea "Trick love the kids"









thats what its all about " family "


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 07:42 PM~19136849
> *more pics i got from others, from last saturday- that wasn't in the slide show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 07:43 PM~19136871
> *this is how the other side of PA boys made the 4 hr trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yea "Trick love the kids"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what its all about " family "
> *


o yeah family is da main motivation to keep doing wat we do best work hard...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Pics courtesy of CURBSIDEimagery


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 08:50 PM~19137711
> *Pics courtesy of CURBSIDEimagery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cuz the east coast gonna bring this game back to da map lowriding aint dying its dying for those who let it die!


----------



## aztecsoulz




----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 07:43 PM~19136871
> *this is how the other side of PA boys made the 4 hr trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yea "Trick love the kids"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what its all about " family "
> *


That's Was Sup Homies!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Meeba

Nice pics guys. Thanks for sharing.  
I wish I coulda made it, but had to werk


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Nov 23 2010, 12:02 PM~19142137
> *Nice pics guys. Thanks for sharing.
> I wish I coulda made it, but had to werk
> *


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 07:35 PM~19135683
> *nice meeting you guys also this weekend- hit me up if you need anything fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set some accounts up on lil, so ya can get up on this topic as well
> *





ey wuzz up bones

hustlerz dreamz here to rep it for the dmv area along with street nations and aztec souls 


TO THE TOP FOR THE EAST COAST


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@Nov 23 2010, 09:10 PM~19146627
> *ey wuzz up bones
> 
> hustlerz dreamz here to rep it for the dmv area along with street nations and aztec souls
> TO THE TOP FOR THE EAST COAST
> *


ahhh chit there we go, your 1st post and on the east coast bike topic, 
Thasswassup

welcome to the topic bro and lil also


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@Nov 23 2010, 07:10 PM~19146627
> *ey wuzz up bones
> 
> hustlerz dreamz here to rep it for the dmv area along with street nations and aztec souls
> TO THE TOP FOR THE EAST COAST
> *


What's good homie. Welcome to layitlow


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*THIS VIDEO IS DOPE AS FLUCK!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@Nov 23 2010, 07:10 PM~19146627
> *ey wuzz up bones
> 
> hustlerz dreamz here to rep it for the dmv area along with street nations and aztec souls
> TO THE TOP FOR THE EAST COAST
> *


Welcome pinche chapin!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 07:35 PM~19135683
> *nice meeting you guys also this weekend- hit me up if you need anything fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set some accounts up on lil, so ya can get up on this topic as well
> *


thx bro... man we in the house now representing HUSTLERZ DREAMZ but also THE EAST COAST... and thx to every one da show us love means a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 24 2010, 01:06 AM~19149541
> *thx bro... man we in the house now representing HUSTLERZ DREAMZ but also THE EAST COAST...  and thx to every one da show us love means a lot. :thumbsup:
> *


ohh, another l.i.l. newby, lol nice....

welcome to the forums


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 24 2010, 01:18 AM~19149698
> *ohh, another l.i.l. newby, lol nice....
> 
> welcome to the forums
> *


yea!... :biggrin:


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz+Nov 23 2010, 10:30 PM~19147542-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's good homie.  Welcome to layitlow
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Nov 23 2010, 11:51 PM~19148492
> *Welcome pinche chapin!
> *


Wuzz gud casper


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

happy turkey day to all!

enjoy the meal


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 23 2010, 09:32 PM~19148287
> *THIS VIDEO IS DOPE AS FLUCK!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

real great pic's east coast..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 24 2010, 01:37 PM~19153741
> *happy turkey day to all!
> 
> enjoy the meal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to u to homie....and the fams    



and the whole east coast...and all of layitlow


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 07:43 PM~19136871
> *this is how the other side of PA boys made the 4 hr trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yea "Trick love the kids"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what its all about " family "
> *



   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

another east coast show


----------



## JAMES843

beat me to it lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 24 2010, 06:58 PM~19155106
> *beat me to it lol
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY

jus a old pic of my hopper...im re-doin soon...

all for the east coast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 24 2010, 08:30 PM~19155794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jus a old pic of my hopper...im re-doin soon...
> 
> all for the east coast
> *


if i don't buy it from u first mike, lol :biggrin: :0  :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 24 2010, 06:32 PM~19155810
> *if i don't buy it from u first mike, lol :biggrin:  :0    :wow:
> *


u dam write :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 24 2010, 04:52 PM~19155061
> *another east coast show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



real sick


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 24 2010, 06:44 PM~19155917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o ya...with the sprocket in...ull throw sparks wile riding  that whole down tube


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 24 2010, 04:52 PM~19155061
> *another east coast show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Trike


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 24 2010, 06:30 PM~19155794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jus a old pic of my hopper...im re-doin soon...
> 
> all for the east coast
> *


That's a long ass frame, sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 24 2010, 03:37 PM~19153741
> *happy turkey day to all!
> 
> enjoy the meal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make sure that turkeys fully cooked tomorrow.












and guys, PLEASE stay away from the sausage











stick with the tastycakes












and the day will turn out just fine


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

still trying to figure this out... pics of our bike will be on soon!... if anyone can help dats would be grate


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 24 2010, 10:54 PM~19158327
> *still trying to figure this out... pics of our bike will be on soon!... if anyone can help dats would be grate
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 25 2010, 12:54 AM~19158327
> *still trying to figure this out... pics of our bike will be on soon!... if anyone can help dats would be grate
> *


here you go bro step by step directions to post pics for newbies :0 :biggrin: 


click the link below 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...&CODE=01&HID=17


----------



## HYDRO 64

* I Wishing U Guys All A Happy Thanksgiving N Ur Familys Too Much Love N Respect To All Of The East Coast Brothers !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *










*PS......Enjoy Your Thanksgiving Fellas!!!!!!!!
:wave: :wave: *


----------



## HYDRO 64

* I Wishing U Guys All A Happy Thanksgiving N Ur Familys Too Much Love N Respect To All Of The East Coast Brothers !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *










*PS......Enjoy Your Thanksgiving Fellas!!!!!!!!
:wave: :wave: *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 25 2010, 02:09 PM~19162357
> * I Wishing U Guys All A Happy Thanksgiving N Ur Familys Too Much Love N Respect To All Of The East Coast Brothers !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS......Enjoy Your Thanksgiving Fellas!!!!!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


thanks playa, whats up with the bikes did you get any yet???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*TTMFT FOR THE EAST COAST LOWRIDER BIKE BUILDERS*


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 25 2010, 01:12 PM~19162917
> *
> TTMFT FOR THE EAST COAST LOWRIDER BIKE BUILDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT east coast


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 25 2010, 03:12 PM~19162917
> *
> TTMFT FOR THE EAST COAST LOWRIDER BIKE BUILDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 25 2010, 01:54 AM~19158327
> *still trying to figure this out... pics of our bike will be on soon!... if anyone can help dats would be grate
> *


n make sure u post up pics of the build ups aswell!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Nov 26 2010, 12:14 AM~19166659
> *n make sure u post up pics of the build ups aswell!!
> *


word, i'd like to see what you guys got comming to life for year 2011, you never know, i might be able to give you some tips and pointers, that you guys didn't think of.


ask my homie casper, about my ideas and tips for building. I come up with some good shit


----------



## daoriginator64

my 12 inch build coming along! got the new rims from schwinn1966!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 26 2010, 01:10 AM~19167088
> *my 12 inch build coming along!  got the new rims from schwinn1966!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice looking good playa, keep it up


----------



## Born 2 Die

MIAMI FL.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 26 2010, 01:30 AM~19167221
> *MIAMI FL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 25 2010, 11:10 PM~19167088
> *my 12 inch build coming along!  got the new rims from schwinn1966!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice 12" i am looking 4 one post up pics of the build as you go


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 25 2010, 12:11 PM~19162379
> *thanks playa, whats up with the bikes did you get any yet???
> *


No Homie Not Yet But Got A Car Do A 1981 Cadillac 2Door...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 25 2010, 11:10 PM~19167088
> *my 12 inch build coming along!  got the new rims from schwinn1966!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Homie I Like It (No ****).....


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 25 2010, 01:12 PM~19162917
> *
> TTMFT FOR THE EAST COAST LOWRIDER BIKE BUILDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Bro!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Nov 26 2010, 12:14 AM~19166659
> *n make sure u post up pics of the build ups aswell!!
> *


orale :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 25 2010, 10:15 PM~19166671
> *word, i'd like to see what you guys got comming to life for year 2011, you never know, i might be able to give you some tips and pointers, that you guys didn't think of.
> ask my homie casper, about my ideas and tips for building. I come up with some good shit
> *


hell yeaa frankie be having some sik shit...i cant wait 4 wat he got coming for 2011


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 25 2010, 11:10 PM~19167088
> *my 12 inch build coming along!  got the new rims from schwinn1966!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceeeeeeeee paul...


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 26 2010, 11:29 AM~19168772
> *orale  :biggrin:
> *


como orale post da pics fool u know pics or it didnt happen lol...built not bought :biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 04:49 PM~19169646
> *como orale post da pics fool u know pics or it didnt happen lol...built not bought  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## mr.casper

*we not pros but we not ballers wit big pocket either so we try to do everything n learn from our mistakes.*..

















































































day n night working on our shit! no excuses here!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 26 2010, 04:21 PM~19170150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow did u get ur hands dirty atleast???????


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrLbLzCr3_Y


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 26 2010, 06:25 PM~19170181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BEFORE!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## thomas67442

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 26 2010, 04:25 PM~19170181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice bike like the color :biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Nov 26 2010, 06:36 PM~19170238
> *:biggrin: nice bike like the color :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Thx!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 06:22 PM~19170155
> *wow did u get ur hands dirty atleast???????
> 
> *



un poco!... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 26 2010, 07:32 PM~19170212
> *BEFORE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat kind of welder did ya use? n how did ya paint it?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Nov 26 2010, 04:43 PM~19170286
> *wat kind of welder did ya use? n how did ya paint it?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 02:48 PM~19169643
> *niceeeeeeeee paul...
> *



thats Manny 

Im Paul


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Nov 26 2010, 04:46 PM~19170302
> *thats Manny
> 
> Im Paul
> *


 :0 paul wats good in the big apple?


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Nov 26 2010, 06:43 PM~19170286
> *wat kind of welder did ya use? n how did ya paint it?
> *


"we sent it to LA!" :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

a sleepy no tienen pics dawg! lol


----------



## mr.casper

yo mario "hustlerdream"4 real proof me wrong n show pics of ya making ya bikes cuz there to clean for ya newbees to do all dat klean work n i know ur ass aint did shit but put parts together on em "prove me wrong"


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i see alot of activity on here, thats whats up keep it up fellas


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 26 2010, 04:42 PM~19170282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my favorite!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 06:51 PM~19170339
> *i see alot of activity on here, thats whats up keep it up fellas
> *


just trying to represent! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

ya vi ke street nations its still on da top of the game here in maryland!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 06:50 PM~19170333
> *yo mario "hustlerdream"4 real proof me wrong n show pics of ya making ya bikes cuz there to clean for ya newbees to do all dat klean work n i know ur ass aint did shit but put parts together on em "prove me wrong"
> *


 :biggrin: .... ill get some pics soon... but im not goin to do a step by step shit!

:twak:


----------



## mr.casper

working day n night cant stop wont stop 
wit a job 2 kids and a lil time 4 bikes n we still trying to make it happen!


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 07:49 PM~19170324
> *a sleepy no tienen pics dawg! lol
> *


i had a feelin they werent gonna b any..lol


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 06:58 PM~19170390
> *ya vi ke street nations its still on da top of the game here in maryland!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 26 2010, 05:00 PM~19170406
> *:biggrin: .... ill get some pics soon... but im not goin to do a step by step shit!
> 
> :twak:
> *


vete a la verga pues! ya aint did dat shit! ke te lo crea un pendejo pero yo ni madres!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 04:51 PM~19170339
> *i see alot of activity on here, thats whats up keep it up fellas
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

ILL KEEP POSTED WEN WE STARTED ON MY 16''.... SO U CAN STOP :tears: !!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper

ttt


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 26 2010, 05:06 PM~19170449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILL KEEP POSTED WEN WE STARTED ON MY 16''.... SO U CAN STOP :tears: !!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



when u started adding twisted parts lol :0
even my newphew can do that jajajajaja and his 7yrs old


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 07:02 PM~19170418
> *vete a la verga pues! ya aint did dat shit! ke te lo crea un pendejo pero yo ni madres!
> *


U WANT US TO DO A FRAME IN UR FACE THEN! DONT HATE GRADUATE DAT WE KEEPIN DA MOVEMENT ALIKE N GOING


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 26 2010, 05:09 PM~19170474
> *U WANT US TO DO A FRAME IN UR FACE THEN! DONT HATE GRADUATE DAT WE KEEPIN DA MOVEMENT ALIKE N GOING
> *


otro wit hate jajajajaja hate ninja im be telling u where to get shoit from n u call dat hate...pinche putito neta jajajaja u aint done shit to ur bike maybe one of ur memebers but u ni madres!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 07:07 PM~19170467
> *when u started adding twisted parts lol :0
> even my newphew can do that jajajajaja and his 7yrs old
> *


YA PUES NOT TO "MOJES"... U WANT A FRAME DONE?


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 07:11 PM~19170482
> *otro wit hate jajajajaja hate ninja im be telling u where to get shoit from n u call dat hate...pinche putito neta jajajaja u aint done shit to ur bike maybe one of ur memebers but u ni madres!
> *


 :tears:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 26 2010, 05:11 PM~19170486
> *YA PUES NOT TO "MOJES"... U WANT A FRAME DONE?
> *


na fool i work own my own "*yeah we kick it but we dont associate wit bitches!*


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 07:12 PM~19170495
> *na fool i work own my own "yeah we kick it but we dont associate wit bitches!
> *


i like at... u got dat from ur fav rapper? :dunno:


----------



## mr.casper

lowrider connection pa n ny wit street nations after da show on saturday!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 05:14 PM~19170509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## REGAL81

DAM HOMIE NO DRINKING N DRIVING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 26 2010, 05:29 PM~19170587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM HOMIE NO DRINKING N DRIVING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mejor saka las victorias o el corralejos jajajaa wats good homie its cold up north here is fuking cold!


----------



## mr.casper

we also get our hands dirty not only on bikes n bike frame but on hydro pumps for OUR low-low! looney no ade saber ke es eso but some day lol



























"STREET NATIONS EASTCOAST TO THE TOP"


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 06:31 PM~19170596
> *mejor saka las victorias o el corralejos jajajaa wats good homie its cold up north here is fuking cold!
> *


SIMON NEXT TIME HOMIE I GOT U ITS FUCKING COLD HATE THIS WEATHER


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 26 2010, 06:11 PM~19170856
> *SIMON NEXT TIME HOMIE I GOT U ITS FUCKING COLD HATE THIS WEATHER
> *


ORA ANYTHING NEW ON DA BEAST FOR 2011?


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 07:15 PM~19170878
> *ORA ANYTHING NEW ON DA BEAST FOR 2011?
> *


YUP REDOING THE SETUP 
N PATTERN THE WHOLE CAR :wow: :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 26 2010, 06:19 PM~19170905
> *YUP REDOING THE SETUP
> N PATTERN THE WHOLE CAR  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:0 SI TIENES UN CONECTE CON ALGUIEN DAT PAINTS LMK ITS FOR SOME BIKE FRAMES IMA NEED DONE IF NOT IMA TRY TOO LEARN N SPRAY EM MY SELF LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 09:06 PM~19170818
> *we also get our hands dirty not only on bikes n bike frame but on hydro pumps for OUR low-low! looney no ade saber ke es eso but some day lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "STREET NATIONS EASTCOAST TO THE TOP"
> *


ahuevo...we do it all....all to put street nations to da top!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Nov 26 2010, 06:23 PM~19170932
> *ahuevo...we do it all....all to put street nations to da top!!
> *


N STILL DA YOUNGEST CLUB IN DA AREA!


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 09:23 PM~19170929
> *:0  SI TIENES UN CONECTE CON ALGUIEN DAT PAINTS LMK ITS FOR SOME BIKE FRAMES IMA NEED DONE IF NOT IMA TRY TOO LEARN N SPRAY EM MY SELF LOL :biggrin:
> *


x2 ...mayb we can c sum of his work cuz ima need a paintjob fo my 2door fo sho!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Nov 26 2010, 06:29 PM~19170972
> *x2 ...mayb we can c sum of his work cuz ima need a paintjob fo my 2door fo sho!!
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 07:23 PM~19170929
> *:0  SI TIENES UN CONECTE CON ALGUIEN DAT PAINTS LMK ITS FOR SOME BIKE FRAMES IMA NEED DONE IF NOT IMA TRY TOO LEARN N SPRAY EM MY SELF LOL :biggrin:
> *


WE TRYING TO BRING ONE OF MY BOYS FROM CALI :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 26 2010, 06:34 PM~19171016
> *WE TRYING TO BRING ONE OF MY BOYS FROM CALI  :0
> *


YA TRAITELO :biggrin: LOL DO YA HAVE A ANNUAL PICNIC FOR LOYALTY? SO I CAN MARK MY CALENDAR?


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 07:35 PM~19171024
> *YA TRAITELO  :biggrin: LOL DO YA HAVE A ANNUAL PICNIC FOR LOYALTY? SO I CAN MARK MY CALENDAR?
> *


I know it's some time in June not sure homie we waiting on the permit


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 26 2010, 06:40 PM~19171061
> *I know it's some time in June not sure homie we waiting on the permit
> *


ORA IMA C U B4 DAT I GUESS AT CINCO RITE PA ECHAR FRIAS!


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 07:42 PM~19171088
> *ORA IMA C U B4 DAT I GUESS AT CINCO RITE PA ECHAR FRIAS!
> *


SIMON U KNOW HOW WE DO NC IS THE FIRST SHOW FOR LOYALTY


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

So all this stuff is making it to the East Coast I heard,
I wonder who's gonna be building up this dope bike/trike


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 26 2010, 07:11 PM~19171296
> *SIMON U KNOW HOW WE DO NC IS THE FIRST SHOW FOR LOYALTY
> *


 :biggrin: ay te watcho!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 07:15 PM~19171329
> *So all this stuff is making it to the East Coast I heard,
> I wonder who's gonna be building up this dope bike/trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 wonder who?????????????? dam it gottta step it up for 2011!


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 10:16 PM~19171339
> *:0  wonder who?????????????? dam it gottta step it up for 2011!
> *


got to homie!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Nov 26 2010, 09:30 PM~19171425
> *got to homie!
> *


x 2 theres peeps creeping comming out of the mountains lol with all kinds of chit for next year


----------



## 4pump_caddy

2011=East Coast Takeover


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

one thing i do know is that i just got these for my lil girls bike, gonna paint em girly colors to match her frame


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 09:15 PM~19171329
> *So all this stuff is making it to the East Coast I heard,
> I wonder who's gonna be building up this dope bike/trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a beauty


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 08:15 PM~19171330
> *:biggrin:  ay te watcho!
> *


Simon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Nov 26 2010, 09:46 PM~19171540
> *that's a beauty
> *


yea dude that bought it should be real happy


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 07:45 PM~19171536
> *one thing i do know is that i just got these for my lil girls bike, gonna paint em girly colors to match her frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I thought they were going on blue crush dat would look dope lol :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 07:42 PM~19171510
> *x 2 theres peeps creeping comming out of the mountains lol with all kinds of chit for next year
> *


Tell me about it jajaja if there not building there buying ! All I know 2011 bikes in da east coast gonna ge better n better!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 07:47 PM~19171550
> *yea dude that bought it should be real happy
> *


Don't tell me em fools from aztec soulz bought this one tooo mofo are some ballers just like u jajajaja but yeah this some clean ridable shit! Congrats n dat new owner!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 09:52 PM~19171578
> *Man I thought they were going on blue crush dat would look dope lol :0
> *


blue crush has hand made wheels from toyshop customs painted to match the frame by SA ROLLERZ, come on now, you know that, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Nov 26 2010, 09:54 PM~19171589-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it jajaja if there not building there buying ! All I know 2011 bikes in da east coast gonna ge better n better!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some do both at the same time, build and buy and buy and build some more, lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 09:56 PM~19171601
> *Don't tell me em fools from aztec soulz bought this one tooo mofo are some ballers just like u jajajaja but yeah this some clean ridable shit! Congrats n dat new owner!
> *


na i can't tell you who bought it, but i know it's gonna be in the PedaLScraperZ club

and yes everything i build is rideable, even blue crush :0 :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 07:57 PM~19171607
> *blue crush has hand made wheels from toyshop customs painted to match the frame by SA ROLLERZ, come on now, you know that, lol
> *


I knew that!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

as east coaster we all filled like 6 pages today, thats whats up there was a stretch were no one would even come on this topic, and i had to bump it daily.


lets keep it alive guys keep em rollin, hell yea


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 10:05 PM~19171660
> *I knew that!
> *


yessir blue crush's wheels alone with out the tires, trims, brake setup, tripple chrome plating and paint were more than triple the price of the new ones i just got, lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 07:59 PM~19171622
> *some do both at the same time, build and buy and buy and build some more, lol
> na i can't tell you who bought it, but i know it's gonna be in the PedaLScraperZ club
> 
> and yes everything i build is rideable, even blue crush :0  :0
> *


Yep u rite bout dat!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 10:09 PM~19171688
> *as east coaster we all filled like 6 pages today, thats whats up there was a stretch were no one would even come on this topic, and i had to bump it daily.
> lets keep it alive guys keep em rollin, hell yea
> *


yea ill post more pics later... unlessi run out n post da same shit over n over :roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 26 2010, 09:04 PM~19172101
> *yea ill post more pics later... unlessi run out n post da same shit over n over  :roflmao:
> *


Jajaja pinche punal post pics of the bulit n show how da hustlers do it! Aver si asi les dan repeto!


----------



## mexmex101

calmados, we all supporting the lowrider movement, we all got clean ass bikes and we all put time, money and work into our bikes. no need to prove whos the best.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 11:24 PM~19172227
> *Jajaja pinche punal post pics of the bulit n show how da hustlers do it! Aver si asi les dan repeto!
> *


fuck all of dat!.... fuck da fame fuck the top... fuck respect.... if u want to be kno as da best club in this shit go ahead who da fuck cares... everyone else showing love but ur ass... damn fool hoop off


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 26 2010, 09:38 PM~19172341
> *fuck all of dat!.... fuck da fame fuck the top... fuck respect.... if u want to be kno as da best club in this shit go ahead who da fuck cares... everyone else showing love but ur ass... damn fool hoop off
> *


Jajajajjaja ***** is cuz no one else no ur fukin ass but me...all u want is respect and attention that's why u wanted to start a new club wit me but I was like no n then u sed ill join ur club if I be vp wtf hahahahaha al verga mario aka looney aka hustler bitch...all I sed is post pics of ur built that's all if u call dat hating ok I'm hating on ya clean built maybe u can't post pics cuz ya didn't do em or didn't have time to snap pics!

But who gives a shit its ya club ya money ya reputation...
I have wat I earned!


----------



## mexmex101

god damn guys chill the fuck out, this shits gettin heated as fuck.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mexmex101_@Nov 26 2010, 09:48 PM~19172454
> *god damn guys chill the fuck out, this shits gettin heated as fuck.
> *


Don't worry lil mex its still pg13 lol

Ttt for da eastcoast!


----------



## mexmex101

orale thats the attitude, EASTCOAST TO THE TOP


----------



## 4pump_caddy

:wow: :drama:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Nov 26 2010, 10:09 PM~19172635
> *:wow:  :drama:
> *


Yo shadow wats good????


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 27 2010, 12:12 AM~19172663
> *Yo shadow wats good????
> *


just chillin...bored as hell lol :biggrin: whats up wit ya?


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2010, 05:48 PM~19169643
> *niceeeeeeeee paul...
> *


not paul, im manny!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Nov 26 2010, 10:13 PM~19172673
> *just chillin...bored as hell lol :biggrin: whats up wit ya?
> *


Shit bout to go to bed gotta work tomorrow well later just having some fun here on l.I.l


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 26 2010, 10:20 PM~19172737
> *not paul, im manny!
> *


My bad manny!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

TTMFT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ya gotta translate all this viva la mehico words, lol

I donno what is going on in here


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 10:27 PM~19172801
> *ya gotta translate all this viva la mehico words, lol
> 
> I donno what is going on in here
> *


Jajaj welcome to da east coast homie! Lol


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 27 2010, 12:21 AM~19172742
> *Shit bout to go to bed gotta work tomorrow well later just having some fun here on l.I.l
> *


thats whats up! :cheesy: ... finna start on this goose and call it a night


----------



## mexmex101

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 27 2010, 12:29 AM~19172811
> *Jajaj welcome to da east coast homie! Lol
> *


 :roflmao: welcome to the USA :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 09:15 PM~19171329
> *So all this stuff is making it to the East Coast I heard,
> I wonder who's gonna be building up this dope bike/trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my old sprocket and pedals :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Nov 27 2010, 12:29 AM~19172811-->
> 
> 
> 
> Jajaj welcome to da east coast homie! Lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mexmex101_@Nov 27 2010, 01:31 AM~19173202
> *:roflmao: welcome to the USA  :roflmao:
> *


I can't tell if you guys are shit talking or if ya making blatino's lol :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 27 2010, 02:02 AM~19173392
> *my old sprocket and pedals :wow:
> *


so, i heard, lol. quality parts right there bro  

you know who did that engraving by chance


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 02:04 AM~19173411
> *so, i heard, lol. quality parts right there bro
> 
> you know who did that engraving by chance
> *


hernan did it


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Nov 27 2010, 02:07 AM~19173426-->
> 
> 
> 
> hernan did it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> word i saw a close up and it definately looks like a hernan masterpiece
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 27 2010, 02:19 AM~19173489
> *
> *


waddup sal


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 11:28 PM~19173532
> *word i saw a close up and it definately looks like a hernan masterpiece
> 
> waddup sal
> *


Sup


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 06:15 PM~19171329
> *So all this stuff is making it to the East Coast I heard,
> I wonder who's gonna be building up this dope bike/trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats a bad ass paint job!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 27 2010, 03:12 AM~19173690
> *man thats a bad ass paint job!!!!!!
> *


wait till you see the build, there's big plans a little birdy told me :biggrin: 


it's gonna be blue crush's little cousin, lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 27 2010, 12:12 AM~19173690
> *man thats a bad ass paint job!!!!!!
> *


Big Turtle from Goodtimes hooked it up and Ron Hernandez from Az finished it up with the awesome striping and leafing


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 12:24 AM~19173719
> *wait till you see the build, there's big plans a little birdy told me  :biggrin:
> it's gonna be blue crush's little cousin, lol
> *


Baby blue crush :happysad: :biggrin: 
East/west connect :uh:  
Blue beast of the east  :cheesy:


----------



## mexmex101

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 02:03 AM~19173402
> *I can't tell if you guys are shit talking or if ya making blatino's lol :biggrin:
> *


its a friendly combination of both


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 07:15 PM~19171329
> *So all this stuff is making it to the East Coast I heard,
> I wonder who's gonna be building up this dope bike/trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   look's sick


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 26 2010, 07:15 PM~19171329
> *So all this stuff is making it to the East Coast I heard,
> I wonder who's gonna be building up this dope bike/trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That paint job looks really nice


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Nov 26 2010, 10:27 PM~19172799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT
> *


Nice culos


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

...... now shut da fuck u hoe
:roflmao:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

:buttkick:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Nov 27 2010, 04:17 AM~19173826-->
> 
> 
> 
> Baby blue crush :happysad:  :biggrin:
> East/west connect :uh:
> Blue beast of the east   :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 01:14 PM~19175079
> *its a friendly combination of both
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: :cheesy: give me the recipe in english then. please lol
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHAIN [email protected] 27 2010, 02:46 PM~19175580
> *   look's sick
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yessir you'll see it next year 4 sho. how you been bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-aztecsoulz_@Nov 27 2010, 03:11 PM~19175746
> *That paint job looks really nice
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz+Nov 27 2010, 03:20 PM~19175796-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... now shut da fuck u hoe
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 27 2010, 03:22 PM~19175811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :buttkick:
> *


build up pics yay :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

some old throwback media coverage shots of some PedaL ScraperZ club builds


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

some more media shot coverage throwbacks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and some more


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and more


----------



## Donnie Brasco




----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Nov 27 2010, 07:16 PM~19176759
> *so tell me wat yea want?.... yea want me to drop my club so yea can be da only ones?
> we never said shit to ya... i even thank casper for pushing us to dois... we showed ya nothing but respect... ya been dogging us like shit!...
> *


na we dont want nada frm ya..jus dont get wet..pero ba....let da bikes do da talkin! lets make it sumthin to push fo to bring da eastcoast TTT!


----------



## Donnie Brasco




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Nov 27 2010, 06:44 PM~19176932
> *na we dont want nada frm ya..jus dont get wet..pero ba....let da bikes do da talkin! lets make it sumthin to push fo to bring da eastcoast TTT!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
dats was up then... dats all we trying to do


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 07:22 PM~19176795
> *and some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice !!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and more to focus on instead of the b.s. in the topic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more show throwbacks from the PedaL ScraperZ


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and some more:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and some more


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

some more PedaL ScraperZ Rides


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and some more


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Nov 27 2010, 06:43 PM~19176928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOYALTY thats whats up


----------



## mr.casper

Ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

i think i did a good job covering up all the bullshit and flooding the topic with pitures, lets keep it that way and save the bullshit for p.m's 


I'ma ask my man Darrin to clean this topic up and get rid of all the nonsense



lets keep this topic positive fellas, cool


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 07:29 PM~19177278
> *i think i did a good job covering up all the bullshit and flooding the topic with pitures, lets keep it that way and save the bullshit for p.m's
> I'ma ask my man Darrin to clean this topic up and get rid of all the nonsense
> lets keep this topic positive fellas, cool
> *


 :thumbsup: im with at!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

how bout this again can't go wrong with a repost of this, lol


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 05:40 PM~19177368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how bout this again can't go wrong with a repost of this, lol
> *


  cant wait to see this is gonna look gooooodddd!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 27 2010, 07:41 PM~19177378
> *  cant wait to see this is gonna look gooooodddd!
> *


me to the little birdy told me that the dude thats building it is gonna do an awesome job


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2010 Line up KaotiK, SweetheartS, The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike & Child's Play








*The 2011 line up: Child's Play, SweetheartS & Blue Crush
*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 08:02 PM~19177539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow!!! For some reason, that color combination just pops.  
It's almost bicycle porn how sexy that frame looks. Lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Nov 27 2010, 08:26 PM~19177702
> *Wow!!! For some reason, that color combination just pops.
> It's almost bicycle porn how sexy that frame looks. Lol
> *


hehe, it's blue crush's lil cousin


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Born 2 Die

MIAMI GOODTIMES C.C


















AND A LIL SOMETHING TO SMACK THE BUMPER...










AND THE PRESIDENTS CAR










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 28 2010, 01:19 AM~19180717
> *MIAMI GOODTIMES C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND A LIL SOMETHING TO SMACK THE BUMPER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE PRESIDENTS CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Clean ass ride!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## veterano

love this topic


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Nov 28 2010, 08:20 AM~19181478
> *love this topic
> *


wat up ruben? hope u been good homie cant wait for cinco!


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Nov 28 2010, 03:19 AM~19180717-->
> 
> 
> 
> MIAMI GOODTIMES C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND A LIL SOMETHING TO SMACK THE BUMPER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE PRESIDENTS CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> word up nice rides, thanks for sharing
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-veterano_@Nov 28 2010, 10:20 AM~19181478
> *love this topic
> *


 :biggrin: thanks we try to keep it popping


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 28 2010, 01:19 AM~19180717
> *MIAMI GOODTIMES C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND A LIL SOMETHING TO SMACK THE BUMPER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE PRESIDENTS CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


niceee. cant wait t see these rides again :biggrin:


----------



## PedaL ScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 07:02 PM~19177539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea thats all me right there


----------



## aztecsoulz

whats up east coast


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 28 2010, 07:17 PM~19184170
> *whats up east coast
> *


 :wave:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Nov 28 2010, 05:27 PM~19184252
> *:wave:
> *


how you been homie?


----------



## mr.casper

Change of plans just might stay out da lowrider bike game for a minute...


----------



## mexmex101

^^^^^why?!?!^^^^^^^^^


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 28 2010, 06:56 PM~19184988
> *Change of plans just might stay out da lowrider bike game for a minute...
> *


no mames


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 28 2010, 09:56 PM~19184988
> *Change of plans just might stay out da lowrider bike game for a minute...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

yep ill be at some shows n take some bikes but im not adding more things on anything till well see when....i was gonna do a complete makeover on my trike n keep adding the face parts but not any more well yeah it will happen but not anytime soon!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 28 2010, 07:48 PM~19185602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  we needed u here along time ago! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaL ScraperZ_@Nov 28 2010, 07:15 PM~19184159
> *hell yea thats all me right there
> *


ohhhh it's alive, lol


you finally set up an account :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 28 2010, 07:57 PM~19185680
> *ohhhh it's alive, lol
> you finally set up an account :biggrin:
> *


dam it how many pedal scraperz are here now im buzz or its another pedal scraper? lol

wat up frankie?


----------



## PedaL ScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 28 2010, 08:59 PM~19185698
> *dam it how many pedal scraperz are here now im buzz or its another pedal scraper? lol
> 
> wat up frankie?
> *


theres a few of us
I'm the new owner of the build up
baby blue crush, lol.
you know blue crush's lil brother


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Nov 28 2010, 09:59 PM~19185698-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam it how many pedal scraperz are here now im buzz or its another pedal scraper? lol
> 
> wat up frankie?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> waddup
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaL ScraperZ_@Nov 28 2010, 11:37 PM~19186710
> *theres a few of us
> I'm the new owner of the build up
> baby blue crush, lol.
> you know blue crush's lil brother
> *


ahh chit


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, just4fun2011, PedaL ScraperZ


casper it's true, it's not double vision


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 28 2010, 09:40 PM~19186745
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, just4fun2011, PedaL ScraperZ
> casper it's true, it's not double vision
> *


 :0


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 28 2010, 08:49 PM~19185605
> * we needed u here along time ago! :biggrin:
> *


Whats good homie I'm here I'll stop by more often


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 29 2010, 08:59 AM~19189117
> *Whats good homie I'm here I'll stop by more often
> *


ora i be going to all ur topics just 4 em bad as pic u be posting lol!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by REGAL81+Nov 29 2010, 10:59 AM~19189117-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats good homie I'm here I'll stop by more often
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> waddup brother
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Nov 29 2010, 11:01 AM~19189133
> *ora i be going to all ur topics just 4 em bad as pic u be posting lol!
> *


lol, just remember please keep it p.g. alot of young kids look on the bike topics


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

[/quote]


----------



## 4pump_caddy




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, *astoria sounds*, 4pump_caddy


Welcome to the East Coast bike topic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

if any ya interested,

Serious offers only, p.m. or email me-
bump for a perfect holiday gift, that will keep giving :biggrin:

Child's Play is for sale 1450 everything included, airkit, all parts, even chucky himself



















Save on shipping, I can drop it off, since we all east coast and a few hours away


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 29 2010, 08:35 PM~19194927
> *if any ya interested,
> 
> Serious offers only, p.m. or email me-
> bump for a perfect holiday gift, that will keep giving :biggrin:
> 
> Child's Play is for sale 1450 everything included, airkit, all parts, even chucky himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save on shipping, I can drop it off, since we all east coast and a few hours away
> *


good luck on da sale my cuz was asking me bout that bike today too! :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

everyone loves this bike and i got questions about it all the time at every show i've been to in the last two years with it, so now lets see some money talk.


I really don't want to sell it but, with the new builds coming out i need to make room.
I had a great run and a few photo shoots and all with it, now it's time to let someone new appreciate this dope ass bike build as much as I did, right in time for the holidays


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 29 2010, 08:42 PM~19195030
> *everyone loves this bike and i got questions about it all the time at every show i've been to in the last two years with it, so now lets see some money talk.
> I really don't want to sell it but, with the new builds coming out i need to make room.
> I had a great run and a few photo shoots and all with it, now it's time to let someone new appreciate this dope ass bike build as much as I did, right in time for the holidays
> *


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2010, 10:01 AM~19189133
> *ora i be going to all ur topics just 4 em bad as pic u be posting lol!
> *


U KNOW HOW I DO HOMIE SO WHATS GOOD


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 29 2010, 08:45 PM~19195100
> *U KNOW HOW I DO HOMIE SO WHATS GOOD
> *


nada i was gonna pic a ranfla hoy pero mi jefa ended up in da hospital homie n after today my job is gonna be heavy as shit!


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 29 2010, 02:27 PM~19190877
> *waddup brother
> 
> lol, just remember please keep it p.g. alot of young kids look on the bike topics
> *


CHILLING U KNOW HOW WE DO WHEN SHOW SEASON IS OVER JUST CHILL N WAIT FOR THE GOOD WEATHER TO COME BACK THIS COLD WEATHER SUCKS


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2010, 09:47 PM~19195125
> *nada i was gonna pic a ranfla hoy pero mi jefa ended up in da hospital homie n after today my job is gonna be heavy as shit!
> *


DAM SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT UR JEFITA I HOPE IS NOTHING SERIOUS


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 29 2010, 08:49 PM~19195158
> *DAM SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT UR JEFITA I HOPE IS NOTHING SERIOUS
> *


i hope she comes home manana aver thanks bro...


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2010, 09:50 PM~19195181
> *i hope she comes home manana aver thanks bro...
> *


HOPE SHE DOES HOMIE SO WHAT KIND OF RAFLA U WAS GETTING HOMIE


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 29 2010, 08:55 PM~19195258
> *HOPE SHE DOES HOMIE SO WHAT KIND OF RAFLA U WAS GETTING HOMIE
> *











:0 :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2010, 09:55 PM~19195270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


SO U GOT IT


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 29 2010, 08:59 PM~19195326
> *SO U GOT IT
> *














i wish couldnt today but hope i can get it asap!


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2010, 10:01 PM~19195360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish couldnt today but hope i can get it asap!
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 29 2010, 09:03 PM~19195392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats da car lol i was looking for this video clip 

este vato :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2010, 10:07 PM~19195462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats da car lol i was looking for this video clip
> 
> este vato :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89




----------



## aztecsoulz

wazz up east coast  :wave:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 29 2010, 09:40 PM~19195931
> *wazz up east coast  :wave:
> *


ke onda vic?


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2010, 09:45 PM~19196020
> *ke onda vic?
> *


Nada Caspa aca nomas tratando de agarrar sueño, oye wey vi lo de tu jefita espero que se recupere pronto,y que todo este mejor


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 29 2010, 09:51 PM~19196112
> *Nada Caspa aca nomas tratando de agarrar sueño, oye wey vi lo de tu jefita espero que se recupere pronto,y que todo este mejor
> *


ora simon wey gracias wey ya sabes es duro cuando mi jefa esta mala pero aver ke le siga echando ganas mas en estos holidays keremos ke siga con nostros!


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2010, 09:54 PM~19196150
> *ora simon wey gracias wey ya sabes es duro cuando mi jefa esta mala pero aver ke le siga echando ganas mas en estos holidays keremos ke siga con nostros!
> *


Si wey esta cabron con esas putas enfermedades ,pero pues que le heche muchas ganas y
Ustedes denle animos pAra que se sienta bien y se mejore pronto


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 29 2010, 09:57 PM~19196197
> *Si wey esta cabron con esas putas enfermedades ,pero pues que le heche muchas ganas y
> Ustedes denle animos pAra que se sienta bien y se mejore pronto
> *


simon wey gracias!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

if any ya interested,

Serious offers only, p.m. or email me-
bump for a perfect holiday gift, that will keep giving :biggrin:

Child's Play is for sale 1450 everything included, airkit, all parts, even chucky himself



















Save on shipping, I can drop it off, since we all east coast and a few hours away


----------



## PedaL ScraperZ

:run:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaL ScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 03:06 PM~19201427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :run:
> *


hell to the yea


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 03:14 PM~19201483
> *hell to the yea
> *


i got a picture to, lol


----------



## JAMES843

hope to see some of the East Coast Lowriders here


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 30 2010, 04:32 PM~19202162
> *hope to see some of the East Coast Lowriders here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you enlarge that or send a copy to my e mail in my signature, i cant make out the info bro


----------



## JAMES843

trying to get a bigger copy noy sorry


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 30 2010, 04:37 PM~19202197
> *trying to get a bigger copy noy sorry
> *


----------



## JAMES843

http://aboverealityevents.com/


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 07:40 PM~19177368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how bout this again can't go wrong with a repost of this, lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  :happysad: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

BAMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 01:57 PM~19202363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMMMMMMM!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 04:57 PM~19202363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMMMMMMM!!!!
> *


these are now going on another PedaL ScraperZ ride, my lil homie Eppy!!


----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 03:13 PM~19202503
> *these are now going on another PedaL ScraperZ ride, my lil homie Eppy!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Nov 30 2010, 05:15 PM~19202524
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


which bike you putting these on? the red rocket or something different?


----------



## nvpp1026

something different
:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Nov 30 2010, 05:21 PM~19202574
> *something different
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 my *****, lol 

another sumptin new for PedaL ScraperZ for year 2011
:run:  :run:


----------



## nvpp1026

yea man 


hno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Nov 30 2010, 05:33 PM~19202667
> *yea man
> hno:
> *


 :0 that's whats up. I'll get em to you as soon as they get to me buddy.


----------



## nvpp1026

gotcha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Nov 30 2010, 06:17 PM~19203077
> *gotcha
> *


Killin' it on the East Coast


----------



## PedaL ScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 05:23 PM~19203131
> *Killin' it on the East Coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## aztecsoulz




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 03:22 PM~19202586
> *:0 my *****, lol
> 
> another sumptin new for PedaL ScraperZ for year 2011
> :run:    :run:
> *


 :0


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 1 2010, 12:00 AM~19206274
> *:0
> *


you get that p.m. playa


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 1 2010, 12:06 AM~19206334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i didn't know your boy was a face eater, lol


he's eating your plaque, good think it's triple plated and woulnt peel


just playin


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 10:06 PM~19206335
> *you get that p.m. playa
> *


HELLZ YEAH! :biggrin: I WAS ON FB READING MY COMMENTS FOR MY B-DAY N MY LIL GIRL HERE WIT ME SINGING HAPPY B-DAY LOL


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 10:07 PM~19206345
> *i didn't know your boy was a face eater, lol
> he's eating your plaque, good think it's triple plated and woulnt peel
> just playin
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

well happy b day, you didn't say nothing bout that, lol. i guess i gave you a good gift then, lol (coming soon)


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 11:51 PM~19207327
> *well happy b day, you didn't say nothing bout that, lol. i guess i gave you a good gift then, lol (coming soon)
> *


 :0 :cheesy: THANKS~!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Eppy, got it we good to go buddy, as soon as it comes in, they on the way to you kid :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

positive feedback left also.


----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 1 2010, 12:15 PM~19210133
> *Eppy, got it we good to go buddy, as soon as it comes in, they on the way to you kid :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> positive feedback left also.
> *


alright coool


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 30 2010, 11:45 PM~19206711
> *HELLZ YEAH! :biggrin:  I WAS ON FB READING MY COMMENTS FOR MY B-DAY N MY LIL GIRL HERE WIT ME SINGING HAPPY B-DAY LOL
> *


FELIZ CUMPLEANOS HOMIE


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 30 2010, 10:45 PM~19206711
> *HELLZ YEAH! :biggrin:  I WAS ON FB READING MY COMMENTS FOR MY B-DAY N MY LIL GIRL HERE WIT ME SINGING HAPPY B-DAY LOL
> *


Damn it was your bday yesturday It was mine too. Happy Birthday Homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Dec 1 2010, 10:02 PM~19214138
> *Damn it was your bday yesturday It was mine too. Happy Birthday Homie
> *


happy b day to you also E.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 1 2010, 08:03 PM~19214150
> *happy b day to you also E.
> *


thank's bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Dec 1 2010, 10:05 PM~19214176
> *thank's bro
> *


any progress on the new projects you was telling me about when we met at e town?????


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 1 2010, 08:14 PM~19214268
> *any progress on the new projects you was telling me about when we met at e town?????
> *


not yet homie been busy rebuilding my garage im still trying to do 1 more bike for etown lets see if not next year i will bring both of the bikes chain reaction and game over for the show 2011


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Dec 1 2010, 10:41 PM~19214580
> *not yet homie been busy rebuilding my garage im still trying to do 1 more bike for etown lets see if not next year i will bring both of the bikes chain reaction and game over for the show 2011
> *


cool, cool looking forward to catching up with ya again this next show season


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 28 2010, 08:01 PM~19184508
> *how you been homie?
> *


pretty good, I cant complain..work,work,work :happysad: :biggrin: and you?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 1 2010, 05:39 PM~19212782
> *FELIZ CUMPLEANOS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gracias homie!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Dec 1 2010, 08:02 PM~19214138
> *Damn it was your bday yesturday It was mine too. Happy Birthday Homie
> *


mines today :biggrin: happy bday to u too!


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 1 2010, 10:55 PM~19215477
> *gracias homie!
> *


No problem


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I have these wire wheels that are in mint condition- only one of each wheel- 
perfect for an extra wheel/ spare/ even for a shop display.
I have 1 of each: 15x7 and 17x8.

I had them in a shop over my way on display, they are still brand new never mounted, never used, no scratches, road rash, dents, etc!!!! Still have original factory Pinnacle stickers on the rims!!! never touched a tire, saw rain/snow or hit the roadways: they sat on wheel racks in a storefront!!! 

The shop has recently closed and the owner gave them back to me and I have no use for them, being that they are three different sized wire wheels!

they are in mint condition and come how you see them. what you see is what you get- no bullshit and no secrets here. If you doubt it, just check my feedback page in my signature.

I am looking for best offers and either take them all at once or each separately to fit your needs. Either way I want them all gone as soon as possible, so they no longer take up space in my garage.

If interested contact me with your best offer price or for more details or close up pics!!! Serious inquiries only, lets not waste each others time with bullshit!
email me at [email protected]
or p.m. me here on layitlow



15x7 Pinnacle wire









17x8 Pinnacle wire









back side of wheels with hubs









front side of wheels with knock offs


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Guess what?????????????????????????
















it's Blue Crush :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 2 2010, 09:32 PM~19224208
> *Guess what?????????????????????????
> it's Blue Crush :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


guess what!!! we know :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 3 2010, 12:10 AM~19224603
> *guess what!!! we know  :biggrin:
> *


dipshit, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ lowrider bicycle club.

Always top notch quality builds, nothing less

"SweetheartS"









































































and the owner:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 05:40 PM~19177368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how bout this again can't go wrong with a repost of this, lol
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 3 2010, 05:31 AM~19226504
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 is this your first paint job, making it all the way to the East Coast bro?


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 03:34 AM~19226508
> * is this your first paint job, making it all the way to the East Coast bro?
> *



YUP ... THATS ONE OF THE FRAMES I WISH I COULD OF KEPT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 3 2010, 05:37 AM~19226512
> *YUP ...  THATS ONE OF THE FRAMES I WISH I COULD OF KEPT
> *


lincolnsal told me, you was happy it was going to good hands, you know we gonna do it right


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 03:38 AM~19226515
> *lincolnsal told me, you was happy it was going to good hands, you know we gonna do it right
> *


YES I WAS ... I KNOW YOU GONNA DO IT RIGHT POST SOME PICTURES WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## mr.casper

Pedal scraperz always up to something can't wait till 2011

Wat up big turtle? Great job on da baby blue frame!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Dec 3 2010, 05:50 AM~19226536-->
> 
> 
> 
> YES I WAS ... I KNOW YOU GONNA DO IT RIGHT POST SOME PICTURES WHEN ITS DONE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got it bro, i got sumptin special planned for it.
> it's kinda like a dual club build
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Dec 3 2010, 05:54 AM~19226545
> *PedaL ScraperZ always up to something can't wait till 2011
> 
> Wat up big turtle? Great job on da baby blue frame!
> *


you know how I do, lol

I share the love.

PedaL ScraperZ> :h5: <Street Nations


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Some more throwbacks- for you l.i.l. newbies, lol

if you don't know, now you know  

'PedaL ScraperZ' builds 
























































this one's old


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 03:59 AM~19226551
> *you got it bro, i got sumptin special planned for it.
> it's kinda like a dual club build
> you know how I do, lol
> 
> I share the love.
> 
> PedaL ScraperZ>  :h5:  <Street Nations
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

'KaotiK'

I miss this bike. my wife picked every part for this and she put it all together herself, well kind of (I made sure she was doing it right)

the new owner, my boy Mike, is changing it around some and adding to it, a lil bit for 2011.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

the East Coast's newest arrival step by step


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 06:52 PM~19232218
> *the East Coast's newest arrival step by step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that paint job!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 3 2010, 10:01 PM~19232281
> *love that paint job!
> *


me 2, :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, sl33py_89, mexmex101

waddup peeps


----------



## sl33py_89

eastcoast on a come up!! makin moves fo 2011!! oohh yes!! wazzup pedalscraperz familia?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Dec 3 2010, 10:34 PM~19232564
> *eastcoast on a come up!!  makin moves fo 2011!! oohh yes!! wazzup pedalscraperz familia?
> *


we been up, we just coming out more now, and it's about damn time. :biggrin: 


waddup  did casper tell you what me and him got planned?
if so keep it hush


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 11:42 PM~19232640
> *we been up, we just coming out more now, and it's about damn time. :biggrin:
> waddup  did casper tell you what me and him got planned?
> if so keep it hush
> *


na ,me n da homie havent spoken very calmly...alwayz in a rush...dont wry..im alwayz on mute!! lol best way to surprise!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Dec 3 2010, 10:51 PM~19232728
> *na ,me n da homie havent spoken very calmly...alwayz in a rush...dont wry..im alwayz on mute!! lol best way to surprise!!
> *


good, good- so he is keeping things a secret, lol

way to go casper :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'll just say I'm hooking him up big time, to bring street nations to the next level!


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 11:58 PM~19232782
> *good, good- so he is keeping things a secret, lol
> 
> way to go casper :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll just say I'm hooking him up big time, to bring street nations to the next level!
> *


dats wazzup!!! :biggrin: i MIGHT have sumthin commin out aswell!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Dec 3 2010, 11:16 PM~19232982
> *dats wazzup!!!  :biggrin: i MIGHT have sumthin commin out aswell!!
> *


thats whats up you need ideas or help lemme know


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 4 2010, 12:20 AM~19233022
> *thats whats up you need ideas or help lemme know
> *


kool homie!! appreciate it homie!!


----------



## veterano

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 28 2010, 12:12 PM~19181618
> *wat up ruben? hope u been good homie cant wait for cinco!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, mexmex101, sl33py_89, veterano

full house -waddup playas


----------



## mr.casper

frankie u one funny dude lol....EAST COAST COMING UP!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 07:52 PM~19232218
> *the East Coast's newest arrival step by step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: DATS SOME GOOD SHIT HERE...TURTLE GETS DOWN...I WISH I WASNT A BROKE ASS NINJA!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Dec 3 2010, 11:37 PM~19233178-->
> 
> 
> 
> frankie u one funny dude lol....EAST COAST COMING UP!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny or funny looking, which one???? maybe both :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Dec 3 2010, 11:43 PM~19233247
> *:wow:  DATS SOME GOOD SHIT HERE...TURTLE GETS DOWN...I WISH I WASNT A BROKE ASS NINJA!
> *


1st step is to stop being a ninja, thats y you broke, they dont make money 
if you a real ninja then sell your samari sword, and you'll have money :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 09:49 PM~19233308
> *funny or funny looking, which one???? maybe both :dunno:
> 1st step is to stop being a ninja, thats y you broke, they dont make money
> if you a real ninja then sell your samari sword, and you'll have money :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 06:52 PM~19232218
> *the East Coast's newest arrival step by step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM I MISS IT ALREADY  :happysad: :uh: 
O WELL AT LEAST ITS IN GOOD HANDS :uh:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 4 2010, 05:22 AM~19234946
> *DAM I MISS IT ALREADY   :happysad:  :uh:
> O WELL AT LEAST ITS IN GOOD HANDS  :uh:
> *


Who did the paint job in that bike??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Dec 4 2010, 11:32 AM~19235665
> *Who did the paint job in that bike??
> *


screen name- big turtle
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=14508


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 07:52 PM~19232218
> *the East Coast's newest arrival step by step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt just cuz i like!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 4 2010, 06:31 PM~19238270
> *ttt just cuz i like!
> *


x2


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 4 2010, 06:47 PM~19239137
> *x2
> *


Can't wait to c ur built done wit da baby blue frame homie!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 4 2010, 08:50 PM~19239161
> *Can't wait to c ur built done wit da baby blue frame homie!
> *


it's gonna be a while, lol
I got this Radical 20" I'm working on also and that takes up alot of my time and money.

Donno if you knew about the rad, but it's gonna be kinda nice.



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 4 2010, 06:53 PM~19239177
> *it's gonna be a while, lol
> I got this Radical 20" I'm working on also and that takes up alot of my time and money.
> 
> Donno if you knew about the rad, but it's gonna be kinda nice.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Na I didn't know bout dat rad..but sure can't wait :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 4 2010, 08:57 PM~19239205
> *Na I didn't know bout dat rad..but sure can't wait  :0
> *


yea it's called Blue Crush

and it should be alright when it's done, wouln't be nothing special, but it should be nice :happysad:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 4 2010, 06:59 PM~19239222
> *yea it's called Blue Crush
> 
> and it should be alright when it's done, wouln't be nothing special, but it should be nice :happysad:
> *


o chet blue crush n wats da new frame gonna be called???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 4 2010, 09:11 PM~19239307
> *o chet blue crush n wats da new frame gonna be called???
> *


idk? 

i'll let you pick it maybe, whatcha think?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 4 2010, 07:13 PM~19239328
> *idk?
> 
> i'll let you pick it maybe, whatcha think?
> *


 :0


----------



## mr.casper

B]gotta lay low 4 a while but hope to be at most events in 2011![/B]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 5 2010, 04:09 PM~19245333
> *B]gotta lay low 4 a while but hope to be at most events in 2011!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


bahahahahahahahaha, *lay low* huh, then i guess you in the right forums my g.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 5 2010, 02:09 PM~19245333
> *B]gotta lay low 4 a while but hope to be at most events in 2011!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]




hope to have my shit together 4 2011 see you all at some shows


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 5 2010, 06:47 PM~19246439
> *hope to have my shit together 4 2011 see you all at some shows
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

throwback classic for 'PedaL ScraperZ' member Eppy. :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 5 2010, 04:56 PM~19246512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 5 2010, 06:56 PM~19246512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color blue, i dig it


----------



## mr.casper

I think baby blue n chrome goes very well...any sneak peeks of ur new built frankie????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 5 2010, 07:43 PM~19246908
> *I think baby blue n chrome goes very well...any sneak peeks of  ur new built frankie????
> *


 :uh: 
bahahahahahahaha :0 

NO :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 5 2010, 07:36 PM~19247906
> *:uh:
> bahahahahahahaha  :0
> 
> NO :wow:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 5 2010, 09:47 PM~19248023
> *:twak:  :thumbsup:
> *


u show me a sneak peak 1st


I hear you be holdin out on sumptin BIG :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 5 2010, 07:55 PM~19248129
> *u show me a sneak peak 1st
> I hear you be holdin out on sumptin BIG :0
> *


not even homie i wish...im not a baller like other clubs to buy a sick ass bike but i wish i was sometimes but im trying to leran to weld and bondo n all da sh.t so i can keep up wit em lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 5 2010, 09:57 PM~19248155
> *not even homie i wish...im not a baller like other clubs to buy a sick ass bike but i wish i was sometimes but im trying to leran to weld and bondo n all da sh.t so i can keep up wit em lol
> *


building it yourself is always better homie, because you take more pride in your own work and build when you done.

don't get me wrong there's somethings you gotta get made or plated or engraved that you just can't do yourself, but if you give credit where credits due in the long run it pays off and you get respect.

kinda like Blue Crush, without my A team, it would be impossible to do it all by myself, even though I wish I could.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 5 2010, 10:04 PM~19248203
> *building it yourself is always better homie, because you take more pride in your own work and build when you done.
> 
> don't get me wrong there's somethings you gotta get made or plated or engraved that you just can't do yourself, but if you give credit where credits due in the long run it pays off and you get respect.
> 
> kinda like Blue Crush, without my A team, it would be impossible to do it all by myself, even though I wish I could.
> *


with that being said:











*I wanna take this time again to thank everyone that has worked with me so far and has been a part of Blue Crush!*</span>

It wouldn't be possible without my 'dream team' i got working with me on my project. Once again I'd like to give shout outs to my team:
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Blue Crush; A TEAM

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/two%20thumbs%20up.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
Kandy Shop- Paint and bodywork
Justdeez- Cads and designs
SpearsCustoms- Faced Parts
ToyShop- Wheels, brake setup and some more goodies
Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
DTwist- Bearing cups, seat post and some more secret goodies
Speedy's Metal Finishing- polishing faced parts
Eddie's Hand Engraving- Engraving
A&R Plating- Triple chrome plating

and more to come....................*

Also, thanks to everyone for the support so far and all the positive comments in the posts and p.m.'s filled with positive comments as well.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 5 2010, 08:04 PM~19248203
> *building it yourself is always better homie, because you take more pride in your own work and build when you done.
> 
> don't get me wrong there's somethings you gotta get made or plated or engraved that you just can't do yourself, but if you give credit where credits due in the long run it pays off and you get respect.
> 
> kinda like Blue Crush, without my A team, it would be impossible to do it all by myself, even though I wish I could.
> *


o yeah i know wat u mean and thats so true...but ur ideas goes to them n they make it happen like me n my face parts if it wasnt 4 danny justdeez and joel jagster i would have em neither...

but hopefully 2011 gets better i know here in da dmv area its gonna get better n better every year but i just got seat back n relax till my time comes!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 5 2010, 10:10 PM~19248221
> *o yeah i know wat u mean and thats so true...but ur ideas goes to them n they make it happen like me n my face parts if it wasnt 4 danny justdeez and joel jagster i would have em neither...
> 
> but hopefully 2011 gets better i know here in da dmv area its gonna get better n better every year but i just got seat back n relax till my time comes!
> *


I'm glad I made it to Marks event-
I met alot of you guys, helped a few out through out the day and motivated almost all of you guys and girls to take your bikes/trikes to the next level. That was the best thing of the day, besides seeing my lil girl enjoy herself all day.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 5 2010, 08:14 PM~19248246
> *I'm glad I made it to Marks event-
> I met alot of you guys, helped a few out through out the day and motivated almost all of you guys and girls to take your bikes/trikes to the next level. That was the best thing of the day, besides seeing my lil girl enjoy herself all day.
> *


im glad we met too...u have great ideas and ur a cools dude! u rock lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 5 2010, 10:16 PM~19248262
> *im glad we met too...u have great ideas and ur a cools dude! u rock lol
> *


awwwwhhhh you made me :tears: but then i lol'd :cheesy: 

j.k.


I'm always down to help regardless of club, crew, competition, whatever.

I learned from some of the best over the years and still learn new shit to this day from the best.
I know my shit when it comes to bikes/trikes, well kind of, hehe.

but nah 4 reals, I'm more than happy to help and give ideas but nooooo secrets, lol
anyone that met me or knows me, will contest to that
people that don't know me say I'm a dick but haters motivate me :biggrin: 


My family says I should be mexican and live in cali, the way I do this chit

stereotypical or not, it's sooo true.


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 5 2010, 08:27 PM~19248365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 5 2010, 09:30 PM~19248392
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## HNIC's LADY

was up east coast :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 7 2010, 04:18 PM~19264347
> *was up east coast :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


hIgH iM hI?!*%$

lol waddup


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 7 2010, 06:54 AM~19261300
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aqui nomas!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump


----------



## 96lincoln

WASSUP HOMIES GOODTIMES FLORIDA (ORLANDO)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Dec 10 2010, 01:28 AM~19289873
> *WASSUP HOMIES  GOODTIMES FLORIDA (ORLANDO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhh chit, thats wats up welcome to the topic bro, 
any more pics of the bike


----------



## SKReeCH

whats good east coast. yo pedal scraper shoot me jagster, justdeez and your number. i have something i want to put together. if you have a fb too his me up, search skreech-icefx


----------



## daoriginator64

my 12inch build


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 10 2010, 06:44 PM~19296521
> *my 12inch build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 10 2010, 09:44 PM~19296521
> *my 12inch build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Dec 10 2010, 03:15 PM~19293738
> *whats good east coast. yo pedal scraper shoot me jagster, justdeez and your number. i have something i want to put together. if you have a fb too his me up, search skreech-icefx
> *


i don't do facebook dogg, I'm married and facebook is nothing but trouble, lol.

I got alot of dirty ex girls that would love to ruin my marriage :biggrin: 

here's my number 570.801.5190 text or call me whenever 
I'll get you going in the right direction 

as for the other guys numbers you asked for I'm not at liberty to just give out people's numbers bro, but p.m. them and I'm sure they will help you out.

i'm pretty sure jagster's number is on his topic and justdeez will get with you just p.m. him tell him I sent you he's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 10 2010, 08:44 PM~19296521
> *my 12inch build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie, keep it up, if you need anything let me know


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 10 2010, 07:11 PM~19296795
> *i don't do facebook dogg, I'm married and facebook is nothing but trouble, lol.
> 
> I got alot of dirty ex girls that would love to ruin my marriage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :squint: :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 10 2010, 09:29 PM~19296945
> *:squint:  :roflmao:
> *


yessir facebook is trouble when your in a relationship.

all these scalawags i kicked to the curb in the past would love to start some shit and bring heat to my kitchen.

I don't need that, lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 10 2010, 07:40 PM~19297027
> *yessir facebook is trouble when your in a relationship.
> 
> all these scalawags i kicked to the curb in the past would love to start some shit and bring heat to my kitchen.
> 
> I don't need that, lol
> *


i feel ya i only be on fb to talk shit n hype the local clubs to come out and also be on there to put out info about events in da area!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 10 2010, 09:43 PM~19297053
> *i feel ya i only be on fb to talk shit n hype the local clubs to come out and also be on there to put out info about events in da area!
> *


i got the club website for that, lol 
also where no comments can be made by anyone lol
:biggrin: 


www.PedaLScraperZ.webs.com

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 10 2010, 07:47 PM~19297084
> *i got the club website for that, lol
> also where no comments can be made by anyone lol
> :biggrin:
> www.PedaLScraperZ.webs.com
> 
> TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


im a net banger n i love to hide behind the monitor n talk shit to em lol cuz u know i dont go to shows n never be in da streets jajajaj


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 10 2010, 09:51 PM~19297122
> *im a net banger n i love to hide behind the monitor n talk shit to em lol cuz u know i dont go to shows n never be in da streets jajajaj
> *


yea yea tuff guy :0 


you should change the name of your club to "hidden nations", because I never see any pictures or proof of you guys being out there in the streets. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 10 2010, 08:00 PM~19297178
> *yea yea tuff guy :0
> you should change the name of your club to "hidden nations", because I never see any pictures or proof of you guys being out there in the streets. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: hidden nations aint a bad name lol...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 10 2010, 10:03 PM~19297195
> *:biggrin:  hidden nations aint a bad name lol...
> *


u said it yourself, I have great ideas, lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 10 2010, 08:12 PM~19297269
> *u said it yourself, I have great ideas, lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

holy shit the flakes and the pearl, i did not know it had until, I saw it in real life.

pictures do not do this frame/fenders justice at all


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:51 PM~19298011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit the flakes and the pearl, i did not know it had until, I saw it in real life.
> 
> pictures do not do this frame/fenders justice at all
> *


Wow nice I just can't wait to c wat u have plan 4 this is gonna be sick loving it homie


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 10 2010, 08:51 PM~19298011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit the flakes and the pearl, i did not know it had until, I saw it in real life.
> 
> pictures do not do this frame/fenders justice at all
> *


Dam I miss it already   
I told u picws don't do it no justice. Its not a fancy ass paint yob but its clean ass fuck


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Dec 11 2010, 12:05 AM~19298116-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow nice I just can't wait to c wat u have plan 4 this is gonna be sick loving it homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea but, it's not what i have planned for it, thats not what everybodys gotta watch out for, lol.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 11 2010, 12:20 AM~19298211
> *Dam I miss it already
> I told u picws don't do it no justice. Its not a fancy ass paint yob but its clean ass fuck
> *


don't miss it to much, lol, yo by the way thanks for the matching light blue teenage mutant ninja turtle shirt in the box i just found, lol


----------



## KABEL




----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 10 2010, 02:28 AM~19290309
> *ohhh chit, thats wats up welcome to the topic bro,
> any more pics of the bike
> *


yea i got some more just gotta find them homie u got some nice bikes by da way homie east coast puttin it down


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:29 PM~19298295
> *yea but, it's not what i have planned for it, thats not what everybodys gotta watch out for, lol.
> don't miss it to much, lol, yo by the way thanks for the matching light blue teenage mutant ninja turtle shirt in the box i just found, lol
> *


that shirt belonged to my brother :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln+Dec 11 2010, 01:14 AM~19298649-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea i got some more just gotta find them homie u got some nice bikes by da way homie east coast  puttin it down
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool, cool. and thanks your bikes tite also
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 11 2010, 01:20 AM~19298696
> *that shirt belonged to my brother :happysad:
> *


 :0 tmnt :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:51 PM~19298011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit the flakes and the pearl, i did not know it had until, I saw it in real life.
> 
> pictures do not do this frame/fenders justice at all
> *


shits bad ass


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 11 2010, 03:28 AM~19299404
> *shits bad ass
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 12:31 PM~19301434
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


i didnt knw u bought that frame i was guna buy it off him lol u beat me to the punch tho lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 11 2010, 02:53 PM~19301535
> *i didnt knw u bought that frame i was guna buy it off him lol u beat me to the punch tho lol
> *


how much you willing to pay for it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 01:15 PM~19301658
> *how much you willing to pay for it :0  :biggrin:
> *


i was guna give him $500 for it but in payments since he live by me well in the same city lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 11 2010, 12:53 PM~19301535
> *i didnt knw u bought that frame i was guna buy it off him lol u beat me to the punch tho lol
> *


x2 lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602+Dec 11 2010, 03:40 PM~19301773-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was guna give him $500 for it but in payments since he live by me well in the same city lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PASSIONATE63_@Dec 11 2010, 04:17 PM~19301919
> *x2 lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 10 2010, 11:51 PM~19298011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit the flakes and the pearl, i did not know it had until, I saw it in real life.
> 
> pictures do not do this frame/fenders justice at all
> *


Turtle you did a dope job on this frame


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 11 2010, 06:23 PM~19302476
> *
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*Happy Holidays from my family to all of yours* :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 04:40 PM~19302547
> *Happy Holidays from my family to all of yours :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Same to u homie...have a safe n fun holidays!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 04:40 PM~19302547
> *Happy Holidays from my family to all of yours :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIK N SAME TO U AND U LOOK LIKE SLIM SHADY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 11 2010, 06:52 PM~19302601
> *NICE PIK N SAME TO U AND U LOOK LIKE SLIM SHADY LOL  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, but there aint nutin slim or shady about me bro 

he might have the grammy's but, i got the notches on my belt, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 11 2010, 06:49 PM~19302586
> *Same to u homie...have a safe n fun holidays!
> *


 :biggrin: i hear you gonna have a good gift from good ol' saint nick for xmas :0 :wow:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 11 2010, 04:23 PM~19302476
> *
> *


QVOLE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 03:40 PM~19302547
> *Happy Holidays from my family to all of yours :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didn't know u were Mejican lol. Jk. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 11 2010, 07:26 PM~19302865
> *I didn't know u were Mejican lol. Jk.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cone_weezy

who the geek in the uniform ? :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 04:30 PM~19302903
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jk. Looks like u a happy family bro. Nice christmas tree BTW :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 04:57 PM~19302638
> *:biggrin: i hear you gonna have a good gift from good ol' saint nick for xmas :0  :wow:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 11 2010, 07:43 PM~19303003
> *FIXED
> *


FIXED












:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 11 2010, 07:43 PM~19303011
> *Jk. Looks like u a happy family bro. Nice christmas tree BTW :biggrin:
> *


sears portrait studio bro, it's a backdrop!!!

the tree in the house is white, with red, white and blue lights and decorations- go figure




OUR PATRIOTIC TREE :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 04:58 PM~19303127
> *sears portrait studio bro, it's a backdrop!!!
> 
> the tree in the house is white, with red, white and blue lights and decorations- go figure
> OUR PATRIOTIC TREE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where's the gifts?? :happysad:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 11 2010, 09:25 PM~19304389
> *Where's the gifts?? :happysad:
> *


he couldnt afford it ,he spent all his money on blue crush :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 11 2010, 11:25 PM~19304389-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the gifts?? :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it aint xmas yet santa gotta come drop that shit off lol, if they was left out there my kid would be all up in it like weezel on a big girl booty
> :0 :0 :0 :0 ahahahahaha :biggrin: my *****
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cone_weezy_@Dec 11 2010, 11:28 PM~19304409
> *he couldnt afford it ,he spent all his money on blue crush  :biggrin: *


no comment, lol

but isn't the west coast topic somewhere else??????, :0 :0 :0 hehe


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 09:57 PM~19304564
> *it aint xmas yet santa gotta come drop that shit off lol, if they was left out there my kid would be all up in it like weezel on a big girl booty
> :0  :0  :0  :0 ahahahahaha  :biggrin: my *****
> but isn't the west coast topic somewhere else,  :0  :0  :0 hehe
> *


i dont stay on the west coast cracker im on the southside on the bottom of the map


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 12 2010, 12:02 AM~19304601
> *i dont stay on the west coast  cracker  im on the southside on the bottom of the map
> *


my *****


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

26jd has a package coming his way from us here :biggrin: 

once i get the m.o. from you it's on it's way 
same day shipping.
no worries or bullchit here buddy

(big pic deleted to safeguard your address)


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 10:27 PM~19304764
> *26jd has a package coming his way from us here :biggrin:
> 
> once i get the m.o. from you it's on it's way
> same day shipping.
> no worries or bullchit here buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


koo. ill send the m.o asap


----------



## mr.casper

been up all day n nite since sat 5am...today us mexican and catholic celbrate the virgen mary...its a huge celebration in her honor!


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 12 2010, 12:23 PM~19307251
> *been up all day n nite since sat 5am...today us mexican and catholic celbrate the virgen mary...its a huge celebration in her honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ME TOO HOMIE MY BROTHER WAS IN THE GROUP THE TOOK THE VIRGEN DE GUADALUPE FROM PASSAIC TO JERSEY CITY RUNNING IT WAS NICE THATS THE ONE THE COMES ALL THE WAY FROM MEXICO WITH THE TORCH


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 12 2010, 11:29 AM~19307293
> *ME TOO HOMIE MY BROTHER WAS IN THE GROUP THE TOOK THE VIRGEN DE GUADALUPE FROM PASSAIC TO JERSEY CITY RUNNING IT WAS NICE THATS THE ONE THE COMES ALL THE WAY FROM MEXICO WITH THE TORCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum 4 real thats very nice i dont know how they do it?
well we still have more to do in da tarde my pops is da president of the comite and i been helping him cuz my moms is still in recovery at a local hosptial!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 05:58 PM~19303127
> *sears portrait studio bro, it's a backdrop!!!
> 
> the tree in the house is white, with red, white and blue lights and decorations- go figure
> OUR PATRIOTIC TREE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT TREE LOOKS SICK  

U SHOULD SEE MINE










IM TO LAZY TO PUT IT UP :banghead:


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:11 PM~19296795
> *i don't do facebook dogg, I'm married and facebook is nothing but trouble, lol.
> 
> I got alot of dirty ex girls that would love to ruin my marriage :biggrin:
> 
> here's my number 570.801.5190 text or call me whenever
> I'll get you going in the right direction
> 
> as for the other guys numbers you asked for I'm not at liberty to just give out people's numbers bro, but p.m. them and I'm sure they will help you out.
> 
> i'm pretty sure jagster's number is on his topic and justdeez will get with you just p.m. him tell him I sent you he's a great guy to deal with.
> *


word. thanks


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 12 2010, 12:37 PM~19307329
> *dayum 4 real thats very nice i dont know how they do it?
> well we still have more to do in da tarde my pops is da president of the comite and i been helping him cuz my moms is still in recovery at a local hosptial!
> *


DAM THATS WHATS UP HOMIE HOPE UR MOMS GETS WELL SOON


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 12 2010, 01:30 PM~19308010
> *DAM THATS WHATS UP HOMIE HOPE UR MOMS GETS WELL SOON
> *


Yea simon carnal


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Dec 12 2010, 01:23 PM~19307251-->
> 
> 
> 
> been up all day n nite since sat 5am...today us mexican and catholic celbrate the virgen mary...its a huge celebration in her honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 01:29 PM~19307293
> *ME TOO HOMIE MY BROTHER WAS IN THE GROUP THE TOOK THE VIRGEN DE GUADALUPE FROM PASSAIC TO JERSEY CITY RUNNING IT WAS NICE THATS THE ONE THE COMES ALL THE WAY FROM MEXICO WITH THE TORCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 01:48 PM~19307389
> *THAT TREE LOOKS SICK
> 
> U SHOULD SEE MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM TO LAZY TO PUT IT UP  :banghead:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks my wife likes the NY giants and I'm a soldier so it works out well, both do the red, white and blue theme :0 :biggrin:
> 
> oh and your tree box is dope too byw
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 03:14 PM~19307889
> *word. thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no problem , text replied
> <!--QuoteBegin-REGAL81_@Dec 12 2010, 03:30 PM~19308010
> *DAM THATS WHATS UP HOMIE HOPE UR MOMS GETS WELL SOON
> *


x2 I don't pray but she's got our blessings for a speedy recovery


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 12 2010, 02:29 PM~19307293
> *ME TOO HOMIE MY BROTHER WAS IN THE GROUP THE TOOK THE VIRGEN DE GUADALUPE FROM PASSAIC TO JERSEY CITY RUNNING IT WAS NICE THATS THE ONE THE COMES ALL THE WAY FROM MEXICO WITH THE TORCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats tight!! ade sentir chingon knowin dat itz frm da motherland!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Dec 12 2010, 08:24 PM~19310991
> *dats tight!! ade sentir chingon knowin dat itz frm da motherland!!
> *


ninja wat u know bout that ur un hermanito lol


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 12 2010, 06:52 PM~19309000
> *
> thanks my wife likes the NY giants and I'm a soldier so it works out well, both do the red, white and blue theme :0
> 
> x2 I don't pray but she's got our blessings for a speedy recovery
> *


 if ur wife likes da giants dat means she likes da good stuff!!


x3 hope ur jefa gets betta dawg.. n ill keep prayin for her to have a great n quick recovery


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Dec 12 2010, 10:35 PM~19311119
> *if ur wife likes da giants dat means she likes da good stuff!!
> x3 hope ur jefa gets betta dawg.. n ill keep prayin for her to have a great n quick recovery
> *


YEA SHE A GIANTS FAN, SHE WANTS ME TO ONE DAY MAKE HER A GIANTS BIKE, LOL


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 12 2010, 11:43 PM~19311207
> *YEA SHE A GIANTS FAN, SHE WANTS ME TO ONE DAY MAKE HER A GIANTS BIKE, LOL
> *


i wud lik to c how dat wud come out lookin!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Dec 12 2010, 10:51 PM~19311307
> *i wud lik to c how dat wud come out lookin!!
> *


IF I EVER DO GO THROUGH WITH IT, I HAVE A BUNCH OF IDEAS ALREADY UP MY SLEEVE FOR IT. you know Snee on the giants, his brother is in my army unit, so he's already offered to bring it to his brother at a game one day and have the whole team sign it :0  

you never know, one day I might do it


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 12 2010, 11:56 PM~19311376
> *IF I EVER DO GO THROUGH WITH IT, I HAVE A BUNCH OF IDEAS ALREADY UP MY SLEEVE FOR IT. you know Snee on the giants, his brother is in my army unit, so he's already offered to bring it to his brother at a game one day and have the whole team sign it  :0
> 
> you never know, one day I might do it
> *


goddamn....dats gonna b crazy though...u neva know..mayb da ny giantz wud wanna buy it frm u!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Dec 12 2010, 11:00 PM~19311411
> *goddamn....dats gonna b crazy though...u neva know..mayb da ny giantz wud wanna buy it frm u!!!
> *


when it's finished, I'm sure one of them might or even better some freak giant fan that buys all the giant memorabilia shit would for sure with all those signatures. Come to think about it I should do it and turn a quick huge profit from it lol


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 13 2010, 12:02 AM~19311440
> *when it's finished, I'm sure one of them might or even better some freak giant fan that buys all the giant memorabilia shit would for sure with all those signatures. Come to think about it I should do it and turn a quick huge profit from it lol
> *


no bullshit.... even if u take it to da stadium on a sunday... ull get offers lik shyt!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Dec 12 2010, 11:08 PM~19311507
> *no bullshit.... even if u take it to da stadium on a sunday... ull get offers lik shyt!!
> *


alright enuff, lol you gonna make me start chopping a new frame, lol

I gotta stay focused 4 now------- and think 'Blue Crush' :biggrin:


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 13 2010, 12:11 AM~19311549
> *alright enuff, lol you gonna make me start chopping a new frame, lol
> 
> I gotta stay focused 4 now------- and think 'Blue Crush'  :biggrin:
> *


jajajaja...kool homie....TTT FO BLUE CRUSH!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Wassup Danny and the rest of the R.I.P. family
I gotta bless the East Coast topic with your bike once again, hope you don't mind. hehe

for those of you that don't know this bike, shame on you. 

Natural Born Killa


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 13 2010, 04:17 PM~19317045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  is sees andrews ride checking out da sky!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 13 2010, 06:17 PM~19317045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Dec 13 2010, 05:28 PM~19317123-->
> 
> 
> 
> is sees andrews ride checking out da sky!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES SIR
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 13 2010, 05:37 PM~19317200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I did 2 minor upgrades on my daughter's 'SweetheartS' bike.

my daughter came up to me last month and said she wants purple tires for her bike. Soooo, of course daddys lil girl gets what she wants!!! after a few weeks of searching, for a matching color to the paint, I accomplished the mission. 

I thought I was done with her bike, but I guess not. Now with the new tires, I have to add some spice to the spokes to set it off. It's not finished yet, Stay tuned....

I also put the custom pedals, I got from Sal on her bike today and got rid of the twisted china ones.

ohh yea and eventually I have to put the fiber optic lighting back in the frame also. so there's more to come for 'SweetheartS' again, lol

but, here's how it lays now


----------



## mr.casper

Ur daughters bike looking good frankie...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 13 2010, 09:59 PM~19318959
> *Ur daughters bike looking good frankie...
> *


thanks, I like the new tires alot, but I don't like the tire/wheel combo too much, too much chrome in there. :biggrin: so I got some more 'IDEAS' to change it up a bit and make it look better. and give it a one of a kind style.  


I'll keep ya posted :cheesy:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 13 2010, 07:50 PM~19318879
> *I did 2 minor upgrades on my daughter's 'SweetheartS' bike.
> 
> my daughter came up to me last month and said she wants purple tires for her bike.  Soooo, of course daddys lil girl gets what she wants!!! after a few weeks of searching, for a matching color to the paint, I accomplished the mission.
> 
> I thought I was done with her bike, but I guess not. Now with the new tires, I have to add some spice to the spokes to set it off. It's not finished yet, Stay tuned....
> 
> I also put the custom pedals, I got from Sal on her bike today and got rid of the twisted china ones.
> 
> ohh yea and eventually I have to put the fiber optic lighting back in the frame also. so there's more to come for 'SweetheartS' again, lol
> 
> but, here's how it lays now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good    i like the new tire's


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 13 2010, 03:17 PM~19317045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What issue is that??


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 13 2010, 06:50 PM~19318879
> *I did 2 minor upgrades on my daughter's 'SweetheartS' bike.
> 
> my daughter came up to me last month and said she wants purple tires for her bike.  Soooo, of course daddys lil girl gets what she wants!!! after a few weeks of searching, for a matching color to the paint, I accomplished the mission.
> 
> I thought I was done with her bike, but I guess not. Now with the new tires, I have to add some spice to the spokes to set it off. It's not finished yet, Stay tuned....
> 
> I also put the custom pedals, I got from Sal on her bike today and got rid of the twisted china ones.
> 
> ohh yea and eventually I have to put the fiber optic lighting back in the frame also. so there's more to come for 'SweetheartS' again, lol
> 
> but, here's how it lays now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bike looks good


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 13 2010, 11:52 PM~19321340
> *What issue is that??
> *


This month


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 13 2010, 07:50 PM~19318879
> *I did 2 minor upgrades on my daughter's 'SweetheartS' bike.
> 
> my daughter came up to me last month and said she wants purple tires for her bike.  Soooo, of course daddys lil girl gets what she wants!!! after a few weeks of searching, for a matching color to the paint, I accomplished the mission.
> 
> I thought I was done with her bike, but I guess not. Now with the new tires, I have to add some spice to the spokes to set it off. It's not finished yet, Stay tuned....
> 
> I also put the custom pedals, I got from Sal on her bike today and got rid of the twisted china ones.
> 
> ohh yea and eventually I have to put the fiber optic lighting back in the frame also. so there's more to come for 'SweetheartS' again, lol
> 
> but, here's how it lays now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 14 2010, 12:52 AM~19321340
> *What issue is that??
> *


FEBRUARY HOMIE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

sneak peak of the wheel (well, you can kind of see it, lol)
















girl's gone wild- Blue Crush edition


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 14 2010, 07:44 PM~19328012
> *sneak peak of the wheel (well, you can kind of see it, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girl's gone wild- Blue Crush edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaLScraperZ bike club & CURBSIDEimagery hit the big screens!!!!


----------



## KABEL




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo casper, where you been, I aint heard from you what you 'ghost' now lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 15 2010, 04:08 PM~19335655
> *yo casper, where you been, I aint heard from you what you 'ghost' now lol
> *


IM HERE HOMIE.....FED EX KILLING US DURING THIS TIME SOMETIMES I STAY LOG ON BUT IM REALLY KNOCKED OUT LOL!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 15 2010, 08:30 PM~19336878
> *IM HERE HOMIE.....FED EX KILLING US DURING THIS TIME SOMETIMES I STAY LOG ON BUT IM REALLY KNOCKED OUT LOL!
> *


there's alot of secrets going on this holiday season I heard

:wow: :dunno:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 15 2010, 06:31 PM~19336894
> *there's alot of secrets going on this holiday season I heard
> 
> :wow: :dunno:
> *


 :uh: I GUESS SANTA CLAUSE IS COMING TO TOOOOOOOOOOOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 15 2010, 08:33 PM~19336913
> *:uh:  I GUESS SANTA CLAUSE IS COMING TO TOOOOOOOOOOOWN! :biggrin:
> *


bahahahahahahahaha, is that what it is, damn


then you better be good nika, he checking the list


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 15 2010, 06:35 PM~19336942
> *bahahahahahahahaha, is that what it is, damn
> then you better be good nika, he checking the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM TRYING TO HAVENT BEEN DAT BAD LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*Stuff I have up for sale*


brand new butterfly, pedals 1/2" thread









4 wheel stands- 2 tone/engraved, came off Natural Born Killa and Last Wizard









5 button velour seat and show chrome custom cut chain guard











P.M. Serious offers only


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 15 2010, 11:42 PM~19338818
> *Stuff I have up for sale
> brand new butterfly, pedals 1/2" thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 button velour seat and show chrome custom cut chain guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.M. Serious offers only
> *


everything sold


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

stands- sold :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 15 2010, 01:59 PM~19334538
> *PedaLScraperZ bike club & CURBSIDEimagery hit the big screens!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this week:$ 29,000 gross$ 214,000 

i guess this is going to straight to dvd lol jus kidding :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 16 2010, 11:53 AM~19342578
> *this week:$ 29,000 gross$ 214,000
> 
> i guess this is going to straight to dvd lol  jus kidding  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


here's the movie outline!

part 1:
weezel thinking he's funny, lol









part 2:
weezel smiley smack, lol









part 3:
weezel getting kicked out of the East Coast topic, lol










the end, ahahahaha


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 14 2010, 02:52 AM~19321340
> *What issue is that??
> *


Canada what  big ass show in july near niagra falls - Scrape by the lake 2010 (Lake ontario)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## goinlow

TTMFT for the homie PedalScaperZ !!!! keep doing your thing bro !


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 16 2010, 11:01 AM~19342654
> *here's the movie outline!
> 
> part 1:
> weezel thinking he's funny, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 2:
> weezel smiley smack, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 3:
> weezel getting kicked out of the East Coast topic, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the end, ahahahaha
> *




LOL. with all these smileys and pics you put your frame in, i bet you loved myspace huh?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2010, 07:10 PM~19346038
> *LOL.  with all these smileys and pics you put your frame in, i bet you loved myspace huh?
> *


na bro I dont use myspace

never did :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

*Hey Homies On The East Coast I Want To Wish All U Guys And Ur Famillys A Merry Christmas And A Happy New Year,Hope To See All Of U Guys In The New Year Coming.................And The New Lowrides Bikes Coming Out This Year 2011 ..........Like The Homie Pedal ScraperZ.................... Be Safe Out There For The Holidays Fellas.......... :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 16 2010, 09:22 AM~19342833
> *Canada what  big ass show in july near niagra falls - Scrape by the lake 2010 (Lake ontario)
> *


I got that issue yesterday. I saw your guys picture (luxurious) I didn't see jeff though


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 17 2010, 03:48 PM~19352996
> *I got that issue yesterday. I saw your guys picture (luxurious) I didn't see jeff though
> *


 he might be behind some other guys or was some where else when they took it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 17 2010, 02:48 PM~19352996
> *I got that issue yesterday. I saw your guys picture (luxurious) I didn't see jeff though
> *


pics or it didnt happen :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Dec 16 2010, 01:52 PM~19343520
> *TTMFT for the homie PedalScaperZ !!!!   keep doing your thing bro !
> *


:0 musta missed this post!!! just saw it

Thanks for the shot out big Lu!

2011 is right round da corner :cheesy: 

PA baby


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 17 2010, 06:23 PM~19355706
> *:0 musta missed this post!!! just saw it
> 
> Thanks for the shot out big Lu!
> 
> 2011 is right round da corner :cheesy:
> 
> PA baby
> *


all u gonna see in 2011 its gOnna be "BLUE"


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 17 2010, 08:24 PM~19355717
> *all u gonna see in 2011 its gOnna be "BLUE"
> *


state to state lol- Calle Crush's :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 17 2010, 06:25 PM~19355736
> *state to state lol-    Calle Crush's :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 17 2010, 08:29 PM~19355764
> *  :biggrin:
> *


secret message sent, lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 17 2010, 08:38 PM~19355841
> *
> *











waddup


----------



## sl33py_89

wat up my eastcoast homies


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 17 2010, 06:32 PM~19355786
> *secret message sent, lol
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Dec 17 2010, 09:08 PM~19356119
> *wat up my eastcoast homies
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 17 2010, 05:53 PM~19355967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waddup
> *


Chillin....sup with u??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

same shit different toilets dogg.

waiting for xmas to be finished so I can go to the store without waiting in line for hours, lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 17 2010, 07:35 PM~19356373
> *same shit different toilets dogg.
> 
> waiting for xmas to be finished so I can go to the store without waiting in line for hours, lol
> *


INTERENT HOMIE INTERNET...ORDER ONLINE NO MATTER WAT LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 17 2010, 09:38 PM~19356396
> *INTERENT HOMIE INTERNET...ORDER from homies on layitlow NO MATTER WAT LOL
> *


 fixed :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh chit :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 18 2010, 08:37 PM~19364250
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh chit :biggrin:
> *


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh chit wat? u done wit blue crush or u done wit dat nice baby blue frame u just got????????? :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 18 2010, 10:41 PM~19364282
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh chit wat? u done wit blue crush or u done wit dat nice baby blue frame u just got????????? :biggrin:
> *


neither lol I had a spider on the back of my neck :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 18 2010, 08:43 PM~19364295
> *neither lol I had a spider on the back of my neck  :wow:
> *


 :twak: fuken spiderz lol :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 18 2010, 08:49 PM~19364334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 cali regal lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 18 2010, 10:48 PM~19364327
> *:twak: fuken spiderz lol  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 18 2010, 09:51 PM~19364344
> *:0  cali regal lol
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

would evrybody be interested in seeing a build up topic from start to finish with my daughters bike 'SweetheartS'

I just found all the pics and put them together and I have it from just a raw schwinn frame to where it is at now, step by step.

All work done by myself, except for the airbrushing. 


let me know!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 18 2010, 08:43 PM~19364657
> *would evrybody be interested in seeing a build up topic from start to finish with my daughters bike 'SweetheartS'
> 
> I just found all the pics and put them together and I have it from just a raw schwinn frame to where it is at now, step by step.
> 
> All work done by myself, except for the airbrushing.
> let me know!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YESSIR........also a build up topic on that baby blue frame.......thank you :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 18 2010, 07:49 PM~19364334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 18 2010, 09:43 PM~19364657
> *would evrybody be interested in seeing a build up topic from start to finish with my daughters bike 'SweetheartS'
> 
> I just found all the pics and put them together and I have it from just a raw schwinn frame to where it is at now, step by step.
> 
> All work done by myself, except for the airbrushing.
> let me know!
> *



this would be kool


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 19 2010, 12:06 AM~19365481
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: YESSIR........also a build up topic on that baby blue frame.......thank you :biggrin:
> *


x2x3x4x5................. :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 19 2010, 06:43 AM~19366309
> *x2x3x4x5................. :biggrin:
> *


YA....THAT BABY BLUE IS SICK


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 19 2010, 02:06 AM~19365481-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: YESSIR........also a build up topic on that baby blue frame.......thank you :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> baby blue has a while to go b4 it even gets started. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HNIC's [email protected] 19 2010, 08:21 AM~19366279
> *this would be kool
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool, i'll do it up
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 08:43 AM~19366309
> *x2x3x4x5................. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your something else you- :twak: I bet you can't wait for the build up, another trike on the east coast :0  :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-HNIC's LADY_@Dec 19 2010, 08:47 AM~19366320
> *YA....THAT BABY BLUE IS SICK
> *


it's aighht :cheesy:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 19 2010, 01:08 AM~19365489
> *CLEAN
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I donno how I forgot about this trike, It's never been posted in here, so thanks chain for posting it in the other topic and for reminding me about this East Coast beauty. 

Loyalty NJ, in the house


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

stat tuned for the build up of 'SweetheartS' I know you guys know what it looks like already but I'll show you how I brought it to life.

Yes, I do build all my own shit also, sometimes!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 19 2010, 07:35 PM~19370578
> *stat tuned for the build up of 'SweetheartS' I know you guys know what it looks like already but I'll show you how I brought it to life.
> 
> Yes, I do build all my own shit also, sometimes!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 19 2010, 09:37 PM~19370591
> *:0
> *


Yea sometimes I call upon others to help out with my build(s), but it's only for the best interest of the build. I don't have patience for some chit involved lol.

But, for the most part I try and do as much as I can by myself.

as for 'SweetheartS' I did everything myself except for the airbrushing.
that my man Tyler from N.C. blessed me with and am extremely thankful for.


hand built personal bikes are better than box bought bikes anyday.


There's more pride in it and being able to take credit for the build when it's done means the most to me.

Don't get me wrong, I'll buy a bike in a heartbeat if I like it, but after I buy it. it's on like donkey kong, I dismantle that bitsh and rebuild it my way, the way I like it.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 19 2010, 07:46 PM~19370683
> *Yea sometimes I call upon others to help out with my build(s), but it's only for the best interest of the build. I don't have patience for some chit involved lol.
> 
> But, for the most part I try and do as much as I can by myself.
> 
> as for 'SweetheartS' I did everything myself except for the airbrushing.
> that my man Tyler from N.C. blessed me with and am extremely thankful for.
> hand built personal bikes are better than box bought bikes anyday.
> There's more pride in it and being able to take credit for the build when it's done means the most to me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'll buy a bike in a heartbeat if I like it, but after I buy it. it's on like donkey kong, I dismantle that bitsh and rebuild it my way, the way I like it.
> *


HELLS YEAH U DO HAVE TALENT ON PUTTING SHIT TOGETHER!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 19 2010, 09:55 PM~19370791
> *HELLS YEAH U DO HAVE TALENT ON PUTTING SHIT TOGETHER!
> *


lol, thanks. I learned everything from the old lrb tech articles and the rest from hands on.

chit when I came back from the wars and deployments and got back into bike building, I got on l.i.l and chit was different and the times changed drastically.

I had no Idea really what the faced parts and everything was all about. In the late 90's they werent really around. I hit up mostly everyone on my 'Blue Crush' A team and had them school me quick to get back up to speed with the new times, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I'm not starting a new topic for this, I'm just gonna do the build up here quick.

'SweetheartS' build up by me!

here's the wheels I picked for it. 140 spoke fans.
Got these when I first decided to go ahead and do the build up.










and the handlebars- 11" ape hangers, engraved lil hearts and squiglys with a hand held dremmel.










then I took my 66' stingray frame that I had in my garage for like ten yr's and started chopping her up. I cut the top bar flush first and then cut the middle bar out. with nothing but a small hand saw.










then I put it together with some spare parts I had lying around just to see it's stance to decide the next step in the frame design.










I knew I was doing a heart themed bike for my lil one, so I started ordering purple parts.




























At that time with the 1st mock up, I reversed the crown and decided to do a backwards spring setup. I never seen it done before, I'm sure it has before me, but I personally never saw anyone do it before me, so I like being different and thought it looked good being that I cut the top tank bar also it gave it more style.

I was tempted to leave it like this and make a rat ride, cause I just thought it looked cool, but I had to go on.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Next was the frame work:

I took cardboard boxes, flattened them for my templates and cut them to fit the frame shape.



















then I searched to find the perfect heart shaped drawing to fit the frame. And I picked this one










I made two copies of the drawing and positioned them to my desired liking to the frame.










then I cut them out with a scissor in the cardboard to see exactly how it would look before I wasted the sheet metal, incase I didn't like it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

then I did another quick mock up with the cardboard to ensure proper fit and clearance for the chain. it's better to catch this now then do all the work and realize your chain dont fit through the frame or it rubs. then you have to do a hack job to get it right.














































At that time I also played around with different parts to see if I wanted to switch any or not.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

next.
I took the templates off and cut the shapes for the frame and cut out the heart designs. using nothing special to cut, no laser cutters or anything fancy, just a old school metal jig saw and hand saw in house.
after they were cut to perfection, I grinded the edges down with a grinder and put them on the frame and lightly bent them by hand in place for proper fitment.










then I spot welded all the pieces to the frame, grinded the welds smooth and started the body work.










I used regular automotive bondo, hardener and body filler. the old school way. you can be messy to start out as long as you even it out towards the end so there's no lumps and you smooth it out.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

so, now I sanded it all down and primered it flat black. Searched for imperfections, uneven spots, dents, bumps, ect... Then I marked the imperfections with red paint to get back outside and fill in the gaps and holes.




























Then I sprayed the first few coats of paint to add color to it and see what parts of the frame needed work and final touch ups. 



















some spots you just can't tell are perfect until you check it out in a few shades of color and see the reflections. no big deal start sanding again and smooth it down to perfection. and start the paint process over again. That's just what I did.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

then I put it together again to see what it looked like so far.










Let me add, the whole time throughout the build up it was show season and I brought this bike with me in the stage it was at the time of each show. So the show go-er regulars got to see this bike each show step by step in progress. (pics of that at the end for proof)




























a few weeks later, I added the flake to the mix and the pink fiber optic neon tubing to outline the hearts.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

then a few months later came the teardown for the airbrushing that Tyler C. from N.C. was so gracious to bless me with.

so I stripped 'SweetheartS' of all her parts, lol (no ****)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

with all the parts off I sprayed one more coat of paint to touch up the little chips and dings from normal wear and tear. (notice the table, with the overspray, lol that's my work I'm puting in.)










Than with the fresh paint I added some more sparkles for the added touch before it went off to get its new designs.










and she's all wrapped up and off to N.C.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Tyler hit me up with a drawing of what his Ideas were and I was more than happy with how it looked and said 'do it to it'










In N.C. she underwent surgery- step by step here's the pictures of the airbrushing in action.





































house of kolor paint and some more craziness it was on its way to a fresh new look.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

slowly but surely, Tyler's sketch was coming to life.























































And she's complete with a new facelift and ready to come back home and be put back together.




































































































I thank you again Tyler


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I got her home safe and sound and the airbrushing looked even better in person. I put it together and here's the results.























































entered it in it's first show, instead of just for exhibition and my daughter was very happy with the results.










I thought the bike was done after that, but last month she says she wanted purple tires, so after a search, I found them for her and now this is what it looks like today.






































That's the end of the build up. All I am going to do to it in the future is add some beads in the spokes to bring the rims some color or maybe get them powder coated, we'll see.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 19 2010, 10:49 PM~19372355
> *I'm not starting a new topic for this, I'm just gonna do the build up here quick.
> 
> 'SweetheartS' build up by me!
> 
> here's the wheels I picked for it. 140 spoke fans.
> Got these when I first decided to go ahead and do the build up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the handlebars- 11" ape hangers, engraved lil hearts and squiglys with a hand held dremmel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I took my 66' stingray frame that I had in my garage for like ten yr's and started chopping her up. I cut the top bar flush first and then cut the middle bar out. with nothing but a small hand saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I put it together with some spare parts I had lying around just to see it's stance to decide the next step in the frame design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I was doing a heart themed bike for my lil one, so I started ordering purple parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that time with the 1st mock up, I reversed the crown and decided to do a backwards spring setup. I never seen it done before, I'm sure it has before me, but I personally never saw anyone do it before me, so I like being different and thought it looked good being that I cut the top tank bar also it gave it more style.
> 
> I was tempted to leave it like this and make a rat ride, cause I just thought it looked cool, but I had to go on.
> *




nothing but a small hand saw wow how long did it take you


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 20 2010, 03:30 AM~19373303
> *nothing but a small hand saw wow how long did it take you
> *


not long at all I cut the bars as close to the edges as possible than grinded them down smooth.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 19 2010, 11:47 AM~19367465
> *THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: DAMN THATS BAD ASS REGAL


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 20 2010, 02:18 AM~19373007
> *I got her home safe and sound and the airbrushing looked even better in person. I put it together and here's the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entered it in it's first show, instead of just for exhibition and my daughter was very happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the bike was done after that, but last month she says she wanted purple tires, so after a search, I found them for her and now this is what it looks like today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the end of the build up. All I am going to do to it in the future is add some beads in the spokes to bring the rims some color or maybe get them powder coated, we'll see.
> *



fuc in great build homie............ :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

a good way to start off the year over here in da nationz capitol!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 21 2010, 10:04 PM~19388802
> *a good way to start off the year over here in da nationz capitol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


should i bring blue crush :0 



:uh: yea right :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 21 2010, 08:11 PM~19388864
> *should i bring blue crush :0
> :uh: yea right :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha im ride shotgun on one of my memebers low-lows i dont have any more bikes i sold all em! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 21 2010, 10:12 PM~19388873
> *hahahahaha im ride shotgun on one of my memebers low-lows i dont have any more bikes i sold all em! :biggrin:
> *


me niether


----------



## mr.casper

FRANKIE THANKS FOR THE POST CARD LOKS VERY NICE!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 22 2010, 09:47 PM~19398056
> *FRANKIE THANKS FOR THE POST CARD LOKS VERY NICE!
> *


 I GOT MINE TODAY :wow: :happysad:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## HYDRO 64

*Marry Christmas To The Homies In The East Coast........... And Happy New Years To All Ur Familys Members Too!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 21 2010, 10:04 PM~19388802
> *a good way to start off the year over here in da nationz capitol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LC will be there if I dont have to work :wow:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

FELIZ NAVIDAD RAZA!!!!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms

A MERRY ONE TO ALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Merry christmas east coast homies


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## mr.casper

Merry christmas to all da homiess on here east coast ttt


----------



## aztecsoulz

Merry Christmas east coast


----------



## 4pump_caddy

Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

WAT UP EAST COAST... HOPE EVERYONE HAD A NICE N SAFE HOLIDAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

WEN IM NOT WORKIN ON THE BIKES IM WORKING MY TATTOO GUN.... CHECK OUT WAT IM WORKING ON.....


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Dec 26 2010, 02:45 AM~19422036
> *WEN IM NOT WORKIN ON THE BIKES IM WORKING MY TATTOO GUN.... CHECK OUT WAT IM WORKING ON.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

yup..........N.Y. :biggrin:     

HOWS YER WEATHER EAST COAST???


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 27 2010, 03:09 PM~19432125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## hnicustoms

jus some shot's of when i woke up this morning :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

:wave:


----------



## mr.casper

:biggrin:


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 28 2010, 08:27 PM~19442609
> *R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 28 2010, 07:27 PM~19442609
> *R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: x2


----------



## mr.casper

yep time to lay back n see wat everyone else has in da dmv...sold all bikes only thing I have left is my pedal car and my nefew bike!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 28 2010, 07:55 PM~19442797
> *yep time to lay back n see wat everyone else has in da dmv...sold all bikes only thing I have left is my pedal car and my nefew bike!
> *


so what u workin on a car :wow: ??????


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 28 2010, 07:55 PM~19442797
> *yep time to lay back n see wat everyone else has in da dmv...sold all bikes only thing I have left is my pedal car and my nefew bike!
> *


 :wow: whats coming out next?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 28 2010, 06:19 PM~19442980
> *so what u workin on a car :wow: ??????
> *


I wish I was gonna get me a caddy coupe but didn't work out maybe mid 2011 but for now ima be aon da sidelines lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Dec 28 2010, 07:30 PM~19443552
> *:wow: whats coming out next?
> *


Not sure yet...don't have nothing to work on but maybe get me a street crusier!


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 28 2010, 10:39 PM~19443649
> *I wish I was gonna get me a caddy coupe but didn't work out maybe mid 2011 but for now ima be aon da sidelines lol
> *


U can't go wrong wit a caddy.... It wudve bin an all caddy crew k no? Lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Dec 28 2010, 07:27 PM~19442609-->
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's time for an upgrade anyway :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 07:50 PM~19442750
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 07:53 PM~19442771
> *:wow: x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got em wondering???? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 07:55 PM~19442797
> *yep time to lay back n see wat everyone else has in da dmv...sold all bikes only thing I have left is my pedal car and my nefew bike!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to see what this nefew bike's all about I heard it was pretty tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 08:19 PM~19442980
> *so what u workin on a car :wow: ??????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope not a car! something different :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 09:30 PM~19443552
> *:wow: whats coming out next?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he bought blue crush for 10grand from me and is going to finish it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 09:39 PM~19443649
> *I wish I was gonna get me a caddy coupe but didn't work out maybe mid 2011 but for now ima be aon da sidelines lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll sell you my caddy for 30 thousand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 09:41 PM~19443661
> *Not sure yet...don't have nothing to work on but maybe get me a street crusier!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your lying, lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sl33py_89_@Dec 28 2010, 10:02 PM~19443909
> *U can't go wrong wit a caddy.... It wudve bin an all caddy crew k no? Lol
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 28 2010, 08:22 PM~19444154
> *It's time for an upgrade anyway :biggrin:
> You got em wondering???? lol
> I can't wait to see what this nefew bike's all about I heard it was pretty tight
> nope not a car! something different :biggrin:
> he bought blue crush for 10grand from me and is going to finish it
> I'll sell you my caddy for 30 thousand
> I think your lying, lol
> :happysad:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 28 2010, 10:57 PM~19444576
> *:loco:
> *


so i didnt know you was keeping it a secret that you bought blue crush bro, sorry :biggrin: 






yo btw how many links you got nikka


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 28 2010, 08:59 PM~19444602
> *so i didnt know you was keeping it a secret that you bought blue crush bro, sorry :biggrin:
> yo btw how many links you got nikka
> *


jajajajajja 


havent start counting the links lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 28 2010, 11:00 PM~19444618
> *jajajajajja
> havent start counting the links lol
> *


get to work my g. don't let that deal slip, I'm telling you, you will be very happy how it will look, I can see it and picture it in my head and it will look hot


----------



## 4pump_caddy

:0 ...baller :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

fixed :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 28 2010, 05:55 PM~19442797
> *yep time to lay back n see wat everyone else has in da dmv...sold all bikes only thing I have left is my pedal car and my nefew bike!
> *


your lieng i smell bullshit :biggrin: i know your not quiting the bike game anytime soon  that pic just gave it away hahahaha i was the only one that notice it :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

old Pics


----------



## 4pump_caddy

[









old Pics
[/quote]

very nice setup on that bike


----------



## mr.casper

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old Pics


very nice setup on that bike 
[/quote]
thanks shadow that was my 1st bike ever lol


----------



## ESClassic

> very nice setup on that bike


thanks shadow that was my 1st bike ever lol
[/quote]
:wave: wuts up CHOLO! ha, its the homie eastside, i changed my username to somethin more familiar. East coast wut up!


----------



## sl33py_89

:wave: wuts up CHOLO! ha, its the homie eastside, i changed my username to somethin more familiar. East coast wut up!








[/quote]
STREET NATIONZ EASTCOAST TTT!! WAT UP EASTSIDE!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 29 2010, 08:29 PM~19453283
> *your lieng i smell bullshit  :biggrin:  i know your not quiting the bike game  anytime soon   that pic just gave it away hahahaha i was the only one that notice it  :biggrin:
> *


u :wow: n i :0


----------



## mr.casper

> thanks shadow that was my 1st bike ever lol


:wave: wuts up CHOLO! ha, its the homie eastside, i changed my username to somethin more familiar. East coast wut up!








[/quote]
wats good eastside?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Last year show, but I never posted most of these pics:

this was the Customs of Hampton's Show in Hampton VA
presented by R 'n' R


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and here was how PedaL ScraperZ bike club did at the end at trophy ceremony!!











Best Bike Award, top 75 choice Award, and Longest Distance Traveled Award...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

My wife did some modeling for Drop Jaw Magazine also at that show also...

here's some shots i got of the photographer Glenn in action.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

even my lil angel got her 5 minutes of fame...













for all the picture of this show here's the link










http://www.dropjawnation.com/shows/view_show.php?id=139


----------



## hnicustoms

looks like a great show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: great pic's :h5:


----------



## PedaL ScraperZ

Happy New Year East Coast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaL ScraperZ_@Dec 31 2010, 03:02 PM~19468327
> *Happy New Year East Coast
> *


backatcha, lol nice signature :roflmao:

You must know weezy, ahahahahahaha j/k weezel :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

to one - to all, Happy New Year. 2011

Lowrider Toast:

For those that dont like us, that's just to bad.
For those down to ride with us, that's whats up.
For those haters out there, keep hating on us, we love it.
For those that envy or respect us, thank you. 
For everyone else- Fock 'Em.

This is a toast to us! 

For those who love us, the bitches that hate us and the lucky mother fockers that got to know us.

This is my toast to all the lolo clubs, solo riders and lowrider friends and families out there.....

Toast me back if you down 4 the movement

HAPPY FOCKIN NEW YEAR from 'The PedaL ScraperZ' l.b.c.


----------



## chap1n

Hqppy nrw yrars everypne eastcoast TTT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

it's been dead in here lately!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Where's all my East Coast homies at????????


lets keep this TTT


post pics, stop in and say hi whatever.


----------



## mr.casper

wat up east coast wana send a shout to andrew n his cutty hopper went to rep at majestics picnic...ttt for loyalty cc new jersey


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 3 2011, 11:44 PM~19495867
> *wat up east coast wana send a shout to andrew n his cutty hopper went to rep at majestics picnic...ttt for loyalty cc new jersey
> *


hell yea, I'm waiting for either Casino or regal 81 to bless us with some pics on here of it, I don't want to post the pics and spoil there fun of showing us. 

I did here that he came close to or around the 100" mark in his hop and was one of the top contenders there. 

So East Coast/New Jersey stood tall with the best from the west!!

That just goes to show everyone, that regardless what coast you from or what state, city or town, if you are determined to be the best, You can do it.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 3 2011, 09:50 PM~19495938
> *hell yea, I'm waiting for either Casino or regal 81 to bless us with some pics on here of it, I don't want to post the pics and spoil there fun of showing us.
> 
> I did here that he came close to or around the 100" mark in his hop and was one of the top contenders there.
> 
> So East Coast/New Jersey stood tall with the best from the west!!
> 
> That just goes to show everyone, that regardless what coast you from or what state, city or town, if you are determined to be the best, You can do it.
> *


yep


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

me and my wife's daily riders (winter-ized edition)



















here's the winter-ized look of my trailer also.



















pretty soon I'll have to re-situate the trailer to fit Blue Crush in there.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 10:25 AM~19498939
> *me and my wife's daily riders (winter-ized edition)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the winter-ized look of my trailer also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty soon I'll have to re-situate the trailer to fit Blue Crush in there.
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 12:51 PM~19499844
> *
> *


gotta get are van back, so we can get ready to haul these bikes around.

It's been at kost for like 4 months, it went in for a new radiator, then they blew the computer system somehow. so they're fixing the whole computer system for free, since it's there fault. 

I can't complain though, ever since they f-ed up our van, now we get free oil changes, inspections and services for free as there token of appreciation for us being so patient and not sue-ing them for blowing our shit up, lol.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

wat up east coast!.... ya'll ready for this year????.... i see a lot of ppl working on something dats was up! lets keep it up.... EAST COAST T.T.T.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 31 2010, 10:00 PM~19471252
> *to one - to all, Happy New Year. 2011
> 
> Lowrider Toast:
> 
> For those that dont like us, that's just to bad.
> For those down to ride with us, that's whats up.
> For those haters out there, keep hating on us, we love it.
> For those that envy or respect us, thank you.
> For everyone else- Fock 'Em.
> 
> This is a toast to us!
> 
> For those who love us, the bitches that hate us and the lucky mother fockers that got to know us.
> 
> This is my toast to all the lolo clubs, solo riders and lowrider friends and families out there.....
> 
> Toast me back if you down 4 the movement
> 
> HAPPY FOCKIN NEW YEAR from 'The PedaL ScraperZ' l.b.c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL SAID!..... TOAST TO THE EAST COAST :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Jan 4 2011, 01:02 PM~19499920
> *wat up east coast!.... ya'll ready for this year????.... i see a lot of ppl working on something dats was up! lets keep it up.... EAST COAST T.T.T.
> *


  hope you guys are into some new project, for being a new club, looks like you guys are starting out right.

like I mentioned at the battle of hydro's to all of you guys, 

you guys need any help with anything hit me up, I gotcha


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 01:24 PM~19500080
> *   hope you guys are into some new project, for being a new club, looks like you guys are starting out right.
> 
> like I mentioned at the battle of hydro's to all of you guys,
> 
> you guys need any help with anything hit me up, I gotcha
> *


thx agian big homie we really appreciate it a lot!... 

as a club we all working on da bikes as always...

but my 16'' is NOT coming out for a min


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Jan 4 2011, 03:01 PM~19500761
> *thx agian big homie we really appreciate it a lot!...
> 
> as a club we all working on da bikes as always...
> 
> but my 16'' is NOT coming out for a min
> *



 no problem, I'm always down to help to bring East Coast TTT!!!!!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 04:25 PM~19501291
> * no problem, I'm always down to help to bring East Coast TTT!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

trying to keep all the bikes i can on the east coast lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 4 2011, 07:10 PM~19502776
> *trying to keep all the bikes i can on the east coast lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhh, did you buy that from solow car club from NY


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 5 2011, 05:15 PM~19512256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yea bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

around 1:30 - 1:45 is my favorite part


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 5 2011, 08:00 PM~19513273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> around 1:30 - 1:45 is my favorite part
> *


Lovin this video. Patti Dukes, Servin Em, ttt


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 5 2011, 05:00 PM~19513273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> around 1:30 - 1:45 is my favorite part
> *


nice street nations and pedal scraperz ttt


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## ESClassic

Casper, wuts craccin foo


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Jan 5 2011, 06:30 PM~19514228
> *Casper, wuts craccin foo
> *


wat up homie...just chilling for now trying to get something done to my bikes! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaL ScraperZ

wazzup peoples :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms

was up east :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mr.casper

1st lowrider event hosted by INDIVUALS CC coat drive here in maryland n virginia...jan 9th


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 7 2011, 09:59 PM~19535285
> *1st lowrider event hosted by INDIVUALS CC coat drive here in maryland n virginia...jan 9th
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 7 2011, 08:19 PM~19535506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie my comp...out of service n cant do much...lol

how da new project coming out?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Andrew (loyalty) NJ. doing it again in Kansas City!!! He just showning everyone whats up on the way back to the dirty Jers. I love it


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 7 2011, 11:33 PM~19535675
> *Andrew (loyalty) NJ. doing it again in Kansas City!!! He just showning everyone whats up on the way back to the dirty Jers. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats wazzup!! eastcoast all day!


----------



## mr.casper

andrew loyalty cc is da king of hop


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 7 2011, 09:33 PM~19535675
> *Andrew (loyalty) NJ. doing it again in Kansas City!!! He just showning everyone whats up on the way back to the dirty Jers. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES HE IS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 7 2011, 10:17 PM~19536096
> *andrew loyalty cc is da king of hop
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

best video of the hop yet!!!!!






just fyi:----------
the top yellow line is the 100" mark 

pay attention to the still photos :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 8 2011, 10:07 AM~19538665
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I hope you don't mind I'm posting the video's before you get a chance to bro :biggrin: 

I'm just trying to show the rest of the bike and trike guys in our side of the states how ya (loyalty) is doing it


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 9 2011, 08:37 PM~19550116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

one question though, lol.

I see 4 pumpers caddy's bike! he must of had one hell of a leg work out and hard time keeping up in the cruise from MD to VA :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 9 2011, 06:45 PM~19550171
> *
> 
> one question though, lol.
> 
> I see 4 pumpers caddy's bike! he must of had one hell of a leg work out and hard time keeping up in the cruise from MD to VA  :biggrin:
> *


hahahah yeah shadow came down to rep even thou he had to pedal scrap his way there but he made it fools that have so call bike clubs in virginia didnt even come out but we did n had lotta fun a great time thanks to everyone n indiviuals cc


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 9 2011, 09:04 PM~19550334
> *hahahah yeah shadow came down to rep even thou he had to pedal scrap his way there but he made it fools that have so call bike clubs in virginia didnt even come out but we did n had lotta fun a great time thanks to everyone n indiviuals cc
> *


not pedal scap  nono, lol..


Well, while you was having a great time I was playing army


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 9 2011, 07:11 PM~19550401
> *not pedal scap   nono, lol..
> Well, while you was having a great time I was playing army
> *


u was playing army on ps3 or xbox? lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 9 2011, 09:13 PM~19550421
> *u was playing army on ps3 or xbox? lol
> *


Yea but, I'm a real life character of the game


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 9 2011, 07:19 PM~19550472
> *Yea but, I'm a real life character of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 9 2011, 08:45 PM~19550171
> *
> 
> one question though, lol.
> 
> I see 4 pumpers caddy's bike! he must of had one hell of a leg work out and hard time keeping up in the cruise from MD to VA  :biggrin:
> *


lmao  no sir, I drove my hooptie :0


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 9 2011, 09:04 PM~19550334
> *hahahah yeah shadow came down to rep even thou he had to pedal scrap his way there but he made it fools that have so call bike clubs in virginia didnt even come out but we did n had lotta fun a great time thanks to everyone n indiviuals cc
> *


 :biggrin: wait..what's pedal scrap? :wow: ....thanks homie  it was good seeing everyone again


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jan 9 2011, 08:20 PM~19551027
> *:biggrin:  wait..what's pedal scrap?  :wow: ....thanks homie    it was good seeing everyone again
> *


YEp GREAT TIME!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

I wouldve stayed longer, but the ole lady and youngin was too cold


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy+Jan 9 2011, 10:18 PM~19551016-->
> 
> 
> 
> lmao    no sir, I drove my hooptie  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-4pump_caddy_@Jan 9 2011, 10:20 PM~19551027
> *:biggrin:  wait..what's pedal scrap?  :wow: ....thanks homie    it was good seeing everyone again
> *


he meant pedal scrape, left out the e at the end. and I said nono because thats how i do


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jan 9 2011, 08:25 PM~19551086
> *I wouldve stayed longer, but the ole lady and youngin was too cold
> *


U CAME DOWN N REp IS GOOD ENOUGH!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 9 2011, 10:38 PM~19551240
> *
> he meant pedal scrape, left out the e at the end.  and I said nono because thats how i do
> *


ahhh lol ok... :biggrin: I was lost lol


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 9 2011, 10:38 PM~19551241
> *U CAME DOWN N REp IS GOOD ENOUGH!
> *


I just read the flier and saw it started in College park lol  ...I couldve rolled there too smh :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

East Coast 2011, we got alot going this year for us!!!

here's two:

Andrew (loyalty) reaching the sky in his cutty.

Blue Crush ready almost ready for a coast to coast reveal.


and thats just in NJ and PA there's others in the rest of the east that is doing things for 2011 as well...

We gonna have a good year, now all we need is a LRM sanctioned show somewhere on this side of the country so we can get the acknowledge worldwide for our accomplishments.


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 8 2011, 08:12 PM~19543075
> *I hope you don't mind I'm posting the video's before you get a chance to bro :biggrin:
> 
> I'm just trying to show the rest of the bike and trike guys in our side of the states how ya (loyalty) is doing it
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 PM~19561747
> *East Coast 2011, we got alot going this year for us!!!
> 
> here's two:
> 
> Andrew (loyalty) reaching the sky in his cutty.
> 
> Blue Crush ready almost ready for a coast to coast reveal.
> and thats just in NJ and PA there's others in the rest of the east that is doing things for 2011 as well...
> 
> We gonna have a good year, now all we need is a LRM sanctioned show somewhere on this side of the country so we can get the acknowledge worldwide for our accomplishments.
> *


x2


----------



## mr.casper

gotta clean my chrome


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

HEART OF FLORIDA

MY BAD I DIDNT SEE IT WAS A BIKE TOPIC MY LOVE TO THE EAST COAST FROM PURO ORGULLO CC


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 10 2011, 11:56 PM~19562171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta clean my chrome
> *


yea you do, especially since you don't have it put together anymore and it's just laying around. It's easier to get in the hard to reach spots.

So you sold your black frame, what you gonna use those parts on???? huh, huh?

whatchu hiding for 2011 ***** :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

speaking of big things, well it's not big but, it's cool.

Feature of 'Child's Play" coming soon in Last Laff Magazine!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=575610

Did the photoshoot and article close to a year ago, and it's finally going to be out in either the new issue or in the bikes and trikes issue sometime soon. waiting to find out which one they gonna use it in.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 10 2011, 09:58 PM~19562193
> *yea you do, especially since you don't have it put together anymore and it's just laying around. It's easier to get in the hard to reach spots.
> 
> So you sold your black frame, what you gonna use those parts on???? huh, huh?
> 
> whatchu hiding for 2011 ***** :biggrin:
> *


i still have my blk frame is gonna get rePainted maybe in 2 or 3 yrs or so lol
so the forks n other Parts gonna be waiting for frame to get rePainted!

wat bout u? blue crush coming out 2011 or more wait? n baby blue crush how is looking?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2011, 04:55 PM~19567757
> *i still have my blk frame is gonna get rePainted maybe in 2 or 3 yrs or so lol
> so the forks n other Parts gonna be waiting for frame to get rePainted!
> 
> wat bout u? blue crush coming out 2011 or more wait? n baby blue crush how is looking?
> *


IDK I might sell em all, I'm tired of building bikes :0 I'm gonna downgrade to making puzzles :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 03:09 PM~19567917
> *IDK I might sell em all, I'm tired of building bikes :0 I'm gonna downgrade to making puzzles :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 12:20 AM~19562416
> *speaking of big things, well it's not big but, it's cool.
> 
> Feature of 'Child's Play" coming soon in Last Laff Magazine!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=575610
> 
> Did the photoshoot and article close to a year ago, and it's finally going to be out in either the new issue or in the bikes and trikes issue sometime soon. waiting to find out which one they gonna use it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ESClassic

Its the homie Eastside yelling "Wut UP EASTSIDE!"


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Jan 11 2011, 07:33 PM~19569092
> * Its the homie Eastside yelling "Wut UP EASTSIDE!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so your saying wats up to yourself? :uh: :dunno: 

Na just jokin waddup playa


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 08:36 PM~19569116
> *so your saying wats up to yourself? :uh:  :dunno:
> 
> Na just jokin waddup playa
> *


 :wow: 








:roflmao: 
sup foo!


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Jan 11 2011, 08:59 PM~19569288
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> sup foo!
> *


wat up foolio? waz crakin?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Jan 11 2011, 05:33 PM~19569092
> * Its the homie Eastside yelling "Wut UP EASTSIDE!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat up homie...


----------



## PedaL ScraperZ

Whats up with the shows for 2011????


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaL ScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 06:35 PM~19569653
> *Whats up with the shows for 2011????
> *


shit cant wait for em n dont know about none yet! but im trying to go to onde of the best shows in da eastcoast thats cinco de mayo north carolina!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:biggrin: This is what I've got so far

Jan 2011:









Feb 2011:









Mar 2011:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ohh and the dubstop tour here in like 2 weeks also!!!


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 09:55 PM~19569859
> *:biggrin: This is what I've got so far
> 
> Jan 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, nice lil line up so far.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

indoor shows are the best events and the custom and rod shows, always do cash prizes, which makes every minute of it worth it


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 07:19 PM~19570118
> *indoor shows are the best events and the custom and rod shows, always do cash prizes, which makes every minute of it worth it
> *


ur rite...i wished my bikes were done n i didnt work sat if not ill be in every single one of them!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2011, 09:29 PM~19570234
> *ur rite...i wished my bikes were done n i didnt work sat if not ill be in every single one of them!
> *


fock it quit, lol this way you can go


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2011, 08:39 PM~19569691
> *shit cant wait for em n dont know about none yet! but im trying to go to onde of the best shows in da eastcoast thats cinco de mayo north carolina!
> *


you mean this one :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

This Kentucky show, has some of the baddest hoppers in the country.


----------



## aztecsoulz

What's up east coast!!!


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 10:33 PM~19570288
> *you mean this one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


May 7th huh! hell yea, not missing this one. ima request off first chance i get. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 12:20 AM~19562416
> *speaking of big things, well it's not big but, it's cool.
> 
> Feature of 'Child's Play" coming soon in Last Laff Magazine!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=575610
> 
> Did the photoshoot and article close to a year ago, and it's finally going to be out in either the new issue or in the bikes and trikes issue sometime soon. waiting to find out which one they gonna use it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just got a confirmation email from the lastlaff crew:

They told me that chucky's feature is in issue 5 and in there calender as well.


:dunno: guess I'ma have to check it out :wow:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 07:36 PM~19570325
> *This Kentucky show, has some of the baddest hoppers in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a good show for sure , lots of lowrider bikes,


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 12 2011, 10:12 AM~19573695
> *This is a good show for sure , lots of lowrider bikes,
> *


I seen they had a buch of bikes there in the past. including your bikes


whats the deal with that, do they have a bike class with awards and chit or is it just like an exhibition.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 12 2011, 11:44 AM~19575252
> *I seen they had a buch of bikes there in the past. including your bikes
> whats the deal with that, do they have a bike class with awards and chit or is it just like an exhibition.
> *


They do have a bike class, 2 wheels n trikes , n the trophy u get , has ur name on it 








1st place costume 2009


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 12 2011, 02:25 PM~19575562
> *They do have a bike class, 2 wheels n trikes , n the trophy u get , has ur name on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place costume  2009
> *


nice that bike came along way, since then.

do they have any cash prizes for us bike guys by chance?


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 12 2011, 12:27 PM~19575583
> *nice that bike came along way, since then.
> 
> do they have any cash prizes for us bike guys by chance?
> *


No cash,, but they give away good shit like ,, tools, electronics,wheels , etc


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 12 2011, 02:35 PM~19575647
> *No cash,, but they give away good shit like ,, tools, electronics,wheels , etc
> *


cool, you going this year, I mite try an make it, just to spectate and check it out!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Pics from 2009 Carl Casper's show


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 12 2011, 12:41 PM~19575700
> *cool, you going this year, I mite try an make it, just to spectate and check it out!
> *


I don't know yet? But if u do let me know , n i will try 2 make it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 12 2011, 02:46 PM~19575750
> *I don't know yet? But if u do let me know , n i will try 2 make it
> *


cool, yea i'll let you know bro.
thanks for sharing pics by the way.

how far is that from fort knocks, do you know?


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 12 2011, 12:52 PM~19575800
> *cool, yea i'll let you know bro.
> thanks for sharing pics by the way.
> 
> how far is that from fort knocks, do you know?
> *


Don't know


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## JAMES843

http://www.carshownews.com/customs/customs.htm


----------



## JAMES843

any one else geting any of this crazy weather we ben stuck at the house for 4 days now :uh:


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 12 2011, 08:44 PM~19578247
> *any one else geting any of this crazy weather we ben stuck at the house for 4 days now  :uh:
> *


talkin bout the snow? i heard the south been gettin they ass kicced lately. wuts up with that shit. it snowed up here last night, but it wasnt nothin serious.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Jan 12 2011, 06:13 PM~19578507
> *talkin bout the snow?  i heard the south been gettin they ass kicced lately.  wuts up with that shit.  it snowed up here last night, but it wasnt nothin serious.
> *


 the snow was't to bad but like 2" of ice ppl Ice Skating in the streets 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg7Rtm4dSMY


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 12 2011, 08:24 PM~19578638
> *the snow was't to bad but like 2" of ice ppl Ice Skating in the streets
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg7Rtm4dSMY
> *


I got one better, look at retards in my area!!!!!
http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/.../NEWS/110119931


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 07:33 PM~19570288
> *you mean this one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o yeaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

QUOTE(JAMES843 @ Jan 12 2011, 08:24 PM) *
the snow was't to bad but like 2" of ice ppl Ice Skating in the streets

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg7Rtm4dSMY


I got one better, look at retards in my area!!!!!

*
‘Joyride’ on ice sinks two men, car at Lake Wallenpaupack*

January 11, 2011

A joyride on a frozen Lake Wallenpaupack early Sunday morning went about as well as you’d expect for two Lake Ariel men.

State police at Blooming Grove responded to a report of a man knocking on doors for help, possibly concerning a vehicle that went into the lake, at about 4:33 a.m.

Two state troopers arrived at the lake and found a second man down an embankment behind Green Circle, off Route 507, yelling for help.

The troopers pulled the man up the embankment using a nylon rope from the trunk of their patrol vehicle.

The two men, identified as Douglas J. Dipalma, 24, and Steven P. Devita, 28, told the troopers they were “joyriding” on the lake in a 1998 Honda Accord, when the car went through the ice and became completely submerged underwater, police said. Both were able to escape through the sunroof and they walked to the shore line.

While one of the two men, whom police did not specify, was able to make it up the embankment to get help, the other couldn’t make it because he was “wet, cold, and the embankment was snow covered and slick.”

Both were taken by Tafton EMS to Community Medical Center of Scranton.

Police are continuing to investigate the incident. Arrangements are being made to get the car out of the lake, police said.


----------



## LOW_LOC

from the mid west m'town
my camillion paint one








my trike


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 12 2011, 09:24 PM~19578638
> *the snow was't to bad but like 2" of ice ppl Ice Skating in the streets
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg7Rtm4dSMY
> *


oh snaps! thats crazy :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## ESClassic




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 12 2011, 10:11 PM~19579780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats under the towel nikka :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 12 2011, 08:20 PM~19579908
> *whats under the towel nikka :wow:
> *


:wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Well just when I think it's done, there's more to come.........
(it's never enuff)


'SweetheartS' is going to get more modifications, coming soon











stay tuned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and wish me luck


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 07:33 PM~19570288
> *you mean this one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will see u guys there ! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 13 2011, 10:11 AM~19584389
> *I will see u guys there ! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


not me :nosad:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:11 AM~19584389
> *I will see u guys there ! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


Cool see u there...de cual tomas???


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 13 2011, 12:52 PM~19586416
> *not me :nosad:
> *


 :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 13 2011, 12:52 PM~19586416
> *not me :nosad:
> *


Yesssss..but I can take blue crush 4 u??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 13 2011, 02:58 PM~19586461
> *Yesssss..but I can take blue crush 4 u??
> *


I'm sure you can :biggrin: 

Especially since you bought it from me :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 13 2011, 01:32 PM~19586792
> *I'm sure you can :biggrin:
> 
> Especially since you bought it from me :wow:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 13 2011, 03:39 PM~19586879
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ohhh snap, that was suppose to be a secret wasn't it


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

TRADER MARC’S INDOOR CAR SHOW
Friday and Saturday Mardi Gras themed event. The person who collects the most beads will win a spa gift certificate. (Let's keep it PG!)
FRIDAY 02-18-11 PRE-PARTY/SET UP 500PM TO ??? MUSIC AND DRINKS 
Friday February 18
5 pm until 11 pm
vendor set up
vehicle roll in/ registration
roller derby set-up
mechanical bull riding 
wing eating contest
beer pong contest
corn hole tournament kick off
battle of the bands

02-19-2011 Time: 800AM to 500PM
TRADER MARC’S EXPO CENTER
2200 CAROLINA PLACE
FORT MILL SC 29715
36” FIRST PLACE TROPHIES
Saturday February 19
9 am until 5 pm
vehicle roll in/ registration
roller derby
mechanical bull riding contest
pizza eating contest
HOPP off contest < $100 cash payout>
minute to win it games
raffles ( 50/50, gift baskets)
corn hole tournament finals
trophy presentation
battle of the bands
Car Show 125+ Classes & Sound Off
CALLING ALL: ANTIQUES, CLASSIC, STREET RODS, TRUCKS, MOTORCYCLES, IMPORTS, SPORT COMPACTS
$30.00 INDOOR Entry Fee
$20.00 OUT SIDE Entry Fee
$5.00 GENERAL ADMISSION
GREAT DOOR PRIZES
CAR SHOW AWARDS AT 500PM

4' BEST OF AWARDS 
LARGEST CLUB
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST DISPLAY
BEST IN CAR ENTERTAINMENT 
BEST FEMALE VEHICLE
BEST NEON DISPLAY
LOUDEST DB OVERALL
KMS PICK

Host Hotel:
Comfort Inn at Carowinds
3725 Ave of the Carowinds
Fort Mill SC 29708
803-548-5200
Ask for the Koss MotorSports Group Rate
59.00 A night breakfast Included


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 13 2011, 12:52 PM~19586416
> *not me :nosad:
> *


Why no't bro ?


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

What part of NC the show is at anyway?


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 13 2011, 12:55 PM~19586432
> *Cool see u there...de cual tomas???
> *


coROnas at the shows , budweiser at home , pero ya ecarrerado de la ke caiga :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:07 PM~19589151
> *Why no't bro ?
> *


Army has me on duty those days


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:09 PM~19589187
> *What part of NC the show is at anyway?
> *


think its in the greensboro area


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 13 2011, 06:19 PM~19589249
> *Army has me on duty those days
> *


That sucks


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 13 2011, 06:20 PM~19589261
> *think its in the greensboro area
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:29 PM~19589342
> *That sucks
> *


yea it happens, I love both my job and lowriding, but it sucks that they don't work together for me all the time


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 13 2011, 06:09 PM~19589187
> *What part of NC the show is at anyway?
> *


last year i was in da grensboro coluseim... i think is there again!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 13 2011, 06:13 PM~19589210
> *coROnas at the shows ,  budweiser at home , pero ya ecarrerado de la ke caiga  :thumbsup:
> *


ora las year i took a couple caugamas de victorias but aver ke sale


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 13 2011, 10:35 PM~19592722
> *ora las year i took a couple caugamas de victorias but aver ke sale
> *


Pedes meter hileras con cheves al show?, en el show de streelow en chicago revisaban las ranflas!!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 13 2011, 10:35 PM~19592722
> *ora las year i took a couple caugamas de victorias but aver ke sale
> *


Where do u get caguamas victorias?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

BUMP with some throwbacks


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 14 2011, 05:12 AM~19594134
> *Pedes meter hileras con cheves al show?,  en el show de streelow en chicago revisaban las ranflas!!
> *


Yo meti mi troka asta dentro! I'm cool wit los homies el ruben en loyalty cc real cool people!
We keep in touch for this event!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 14 2011, 05:13 AM~19594137
> *Where do u get caguamas victorias?
> *


Mi carnal brought a shit load of em from mexico!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 14 2011, 03:57 PM~19598175
> *Yo meti mi troka asta dentro! I'm cool wit los homies el ruben en loyalty cc real cool people!
> We keep in touch for this event!
> *


Kool bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 14 2011, 03:58 PM~19598189
> *Mi carnal brought a shit load of em from mexico!
> *


Shit carnal tell him 2 go n get mas caguamas :worship:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

The baby trike that im working on,shaving everything


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 14 2011, 09:21 PM~19599794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The baby trike that im working on,shaving everything
> *


ahhhh chit, there we go nice, more of the frame in the rear :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

My friend's bike


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Im thinking about selling this bike trailor w/ 2 7" tv's w/dvd, 2 6" kenwood speakers, 1 12" dub sub , kenwood cd player & dub amplifler,, in good working condition..


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 14 2011, 07:23 PM~19599809
> *ahhhh chit, there we go nice, more of the frame in the rear :biggrin:
> *


Tomorrow bro :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 14 2011, 10:17 PM~19600274
> *Tomorrow bro :thumbsup:
> *


  look like a trike, since the rear fenders bondoed close :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 13 2011, 12:35 AM~19581895
> *Well just when I think it's done, there's more to come.........
> (it's never enuff)
> 'SweetheartS' is going to get more modifications, coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and wish me luck
> *


going under the knife for some new upgrades for 2011

And I thought I was done with this bike


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 16 2011, 12:29 PM~19611484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 16 2011, 10:29 AM~19611484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Low-Life09

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF A GOOD PAINTER OUT IN THE NEW YORK AREA??? I HAVE A 69 SCHWINN STINRGAY FRAME I NEED PAINTED UP :]


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 12 2011, 02:44 PM~19575726
> *Pics from 2009 Carl Casper's show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick ass bikes!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

ttt for the eastcoast cant wait 4 show season 2011!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 20 2011, 08:00 PM~19652675
> *ttt for the eastcoast cant wait 4 show season 2011!
> *


I can, fock 2011


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 20 2011, 06:00 PM~19652675
> *ttt for the eastcoast cant wait 4 show season 2011!
> *


me to


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Im working on a frame for my homie Gemelo's lil boy, for the appreciation of painting my bikes so many times .


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 20 2011, 11:16 PM~19654835
> *Im working on a frame for my homie Gemelo's lil boy, for the appreciation of painting my bikes so many times .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 20 2011, 09:20 PM~19654887
> *
> *


Whats up bro!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 20 2011, 11:27 PM~19654969
> *Whats up bro!
> *


just got done shoveling waiting to shovel some more


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 20 2011, 09:31 PM~19655023
> *just got done shoveling waiting to shovel some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Same here!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 20 2011, 09:16 PM~19654835
> *Im working on a frame for my homie Gemelo's lil boy, for the appreciation of painting my bikes so many times .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT WAIT TO C THIS ONE I LEARN ALOT FROMUR BUILTS!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 20 2011, 11:35 PM~19655054
> *CANT WAIT TO C THIS ONE I LEARN ALOT FROMUR BUILTS!
> *


all you gotta do is call me, I'll set up another class like I had when I was in MD.

:biggrin: my *****


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 20 2011, 09:35 PM~19655054
> *CANT WAIT TO C THIS ONE I LEARN ALOT FROMUR BUILTS!
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanx carnal


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 20 2011, 08:00 PM~19652675
> *ttt for the eastcoast cant wait 4 show season 2011!
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 20 2011, 11:27 PM~19654969
> *Whats up bro!
> *


are you going to the carl casper show this year, I was going to try and make it just to spectate but I got called for a two week mission with the Army so I can't make it. If you go Take lots a pictures bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, *Hustlerz Dreamz, chap1n
*

very day I'm hustilin' hustlin'


waddup killas


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 20 2011, 09:50 PM~19655241
> *are you going to the carl casper show this year, I was going to try and make it just to spectate but I got called for a two week mission with the Army so I can't make it. If you go Take lots a pictures bro
> *


Sure will bro , if i can make it!!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 20 2011, 11:52 PM~19655260
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, Hustlerz Dreamz, chap1n
> 
> 
> very day I'm hustilin' hustlin'
> waddup killas
> *


:biggrin: wat up was crackin???


----------



## JAMES843

there will be a Freelance Photographer for lowrider magazine, mini trucking, trucking, and 8lug and will be looking for Magazine Features!!! 

top 3 in every class food&vendor spots availavle until the weekend before call rodney @ (843)864-1861 or (843)200-6318 
www.aboverealityevents.com


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 21 2011, 09:01 PM~19662803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there will be a Freelance Photographer for lowrider magazine, mini trucking, trucking, and 8lug and will be looking for Magazine Features!!!
> 
> top 3 in every class food&vendor spots availavle until the weekend before call rodney @ (843)864-1861 or (843)200-6318
> www.aboverealityevents.com
> *


Ohhhhh snap



I got an army course the 7th through the 11th of March 
'Counter IED Train the Trainer Course'

I might just have to take the bikes with me to the course and hit this up on my way home :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 21 2011, 09:01 PM~19662803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there will be a Freelance Photographer for lowrider magazine, mini trucking, trucking, and 8lug and will be looking for Magazine Features!!!
> 
> top 3 in every class food&vendor spots availavle until the weekend before call rodney @ (843)864-1861 or (843)200-6318
> www.aboverealityevents.com
> *


hold up????? is this the same event


----------



## JAMES843

yes new flyer now that the Photographer for lowrider magazine is comming!!!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 24 2011, 06:16 PM~19684286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT. 2011 is gonna be on point homies. jus wait n see East Coast.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 24 2011, 03:16 PM~19684286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bro :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Some updates on the 16" that i am working on















:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 25 2011, 07:15 PM~19697314
> *Some updates on the 16" that i am working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looking good!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 25 2011, 07:27 PM~19697429
> *looking good!
> *


Gracias carnal !!!!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 25 2011, 07:15 PM~19697314
> *Some updates on the 16" that i am working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



nice


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 25 2011, 10:03 PM~19699165
> *nice
> *


Thanx


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

waddup everybody I'm back home all went well.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 28 2011, 05:35 PM~19724932
> *waddup everybody I'm back home all went well.
> *


That's good!
So wats up wit da air kits????lmao


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 28 2011, 10:14 PM~19726113
> *That's good!
> So wats up wit da air kits????lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you mean whats up with the airkits??? i dont understand?



and what is that a picture of?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 28 2011, 08:22 PM~19726176
> *what you mean whats up with the airkits??? i dont understand?
> and what is that a picture of?
> *


Tha airkit I told u about for my trike so I can smash da comp...jajaja jp


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 28 2011, 10:25 PM~19726203
> *Tha airkit I told u about for my trike so I can smash da comp...jajaja jp
> *


ooohh, lol


whenever your ready


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I got the frame ready for bondo


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 28 2011, 07:25 PM~19726203
> *Tha airkit I told u about for my trike so I can smash da comp...jajaja jp
> *


 :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 29 2011, 06:03 PM~19732337
> *:0
> *


no air going on there homie! :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 29 2011, 08:16 PM~19732425
> *no air going on there homie! :cheesy:
> *


ahaha you let some of that air out of your head and you b good :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 06:25 PM~19732486
> *ahaha you let some of that air out of your head and you b good :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 29 2011, 08:28 PM~19732501
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


my *****


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 06:28 PM~19732503
> *my *****
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats new


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 06:39 PM~19732576
> *whats new
> *


nothin yet! SNOW FUCK `D UP MY MONEY! LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 29 2011, 08:41 PM~19732591
> *nothin yet! SNOW FUCK `D UP MY MONEY! LOL
> *


I hear that this shits nuts. I'd rather one big ass storm and get it over with than two to five inches every other day.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 06:44 PM~19732616
> *I hear that this shits nuts. I'd rather one big ass storm and get it over with than two to five inches every other day.
> *


YEP...N IM STILL WAITING ON MY W2! :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 29 2011, 08:46 PM~19732631
> *YEP...N IM STILL WAITING ON MY W2! :cheesy:
> *


i got all mine i just waiting for that wet snow to melt on the roads before i go out. I hate getting my whip dirty like that :happysad: 






I'll post the feature from lastlaff magazine ina bit. I still didnt get the magazine in the mail yet, but dude did send me a downloadable version of the spread.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 06:49 PM~19732667
> *i got all mine i just waiting for that wet snow to melt on the roads before i go out. I hate getting my whip dirty like that :happysad:
> I'll post the feature from lastlaff magazine ina bit. I still didnt get the magazine  in the mail yet, but dude did send me a downloadable version of the spread.
> *


O shit cool!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 29 2011, 08:54 PM~19732711
> *O shit cool!
> *


yea i just checked out the feature and the fuckers completely fucked up the name of the bike and the article within. Wow!!!!

On top of that, they asked me if I want a refund, because the magazine that was supposedly sent out two weeks ago was returned to sender and they haven't resent the copy to me yet!!!!!! 


I'm starting to think they never even sent me the magazine, some shady shit with these clowns..


very ate up and unprofessional magazine.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 07:07 PM~19732797
> *yea i just checked out the feature and the fuckers completely fucked up the name of the bike and the article within. Wow!!!!
> 
> On top of that, they asked me if I want a refund, because the magazine that was supposedly sent out two weeks ago was returned to sender and they haven't resent the copy to me yet!!!!!!
> I'm starting to think they never even sent me the magazine, some shady shit with these clowns..
> very ate up and unprofessional magazine.
> *


Really put em on blast wit a picmm???? Lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 29 2011, 09:55 PM~19733107
> *Really put em on blast wit a picmm???? Lol
> *


you saw it lol.

Got a email today with the spread of my feature in lastlaff magazine with 'Child's Play' or is it 'Clild's Play Custom' I'm not sure????

lets see how many other people can see how many mistakes are in this feature!!!!!

The only thing they got right were the photo's and that's because, I sent them to them, I'm sure if they took the pictures they'd be fucked up too.












How can somebody fuck up that bad, lol..... I would be embarrassed if I was in charge of that magazine. 

On top of this they said that the magazine that was paid for on the 12th and supposed to be mailed was sent back to them and they asked me if I want a refund because they're having issues mailing it.


WHAT THE FUCK!!!!! Thanks for nothing 
no wonder how they got there name


----------



## cone_weezy

trash that magazine!!!! lol


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Kool bro about the mag. , I feel you. When I got my bikes in the lowrider mag., they messed up my last name. And my last name was the biggest word on the page .


----------



## cone_weezy

> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/cp.jpg[/img]
> How can somebody fuck up that bad, lol..... I would be embarrassed if I was in charge of that magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> you always said u wanted your bike to be featured in a magazine lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Jan 29 2011, 10:01 PM~19733152-->
> 
> 
> 
> trash that magazine!!!! lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but they never sent it to me, i guess my mailing address don't work anymore.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 29 2011, 10:05 PM~19733182
> *Kool bro  about the mag. , I feel you. When I got my bikes in the lowrider mag., they messed up my last name. And my last name was the biggest word on the page .
> *


I wouldn't care if they messed up my last name. 
It's the bold title and the cut and paste paragraph that's all ate up that doesn't even make sense.

I guess they do get the last laff huh :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> *you always said u wanted your bike to be featured in a magazine lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTMFT for Clild's Play Custom :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 08:13 PM~19733231
> *TTMFT for Clild's Play Custom :biggrin:
> *


there you go that the east coast spirt!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 29 2011, 10:14 PM~19733239
> *there you go that the east coast spirt!!! :cheesy:
> *


bahahahahaha, you a fool :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I cut out the major mistake, the feature doesn't look that bad now until you start reading it.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 08:11 PM~19733225
> *I would but they never sent it to me, i guess my mailing address don't work anymore.
> I wouldn't care if they messed up my last name.
> It's the bold title and the cut and paste paragraph that's all ate up that doesn't even make sense.
> 
> I guess they do get the last laff huh :biggrin:
> *


I do worry about my last name because it was the title of the article. Just like yours was childs play and mine was the Jimenez Tradition. I wouldnt have worried about it either if it wasnt the title. I just didnt explain it good enough the first time i posted.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 30 2011, 02:11 PM~19737204
> *I do worry about my last name because it was the title of the article. Just like yours was childs play and mine was the Jimenez Tradition. I wouldnt have worried about it either if it wasnt the title. I just didnt explain it good enough the first time i posted.
> *


gotcha, lol yeah it goes back to that old saying.

if you want something done right you gotta do it yourself


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 30 2011, 01:01 PM~19737493
> *gotcha, lol yeah it goes back to that old saying.
> 
> if you want something done right you gotta do it yourself
> *


Tell me abou it bro :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

TTT for 'Clild's Play Custom' :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Got bored and put my new parts on my Pea Picker just to kill time.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 31 2011, 11:00 PM~19751255
> *Got bored and put my new parts on my Pea Picker just to kill time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post the bike pics from the picnic up in heeerre


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 06:59 PM~19733137
> *you saw it lol.
> 
> Got a email today with the spread of my feature in lastlaff magazine with 'Child's Play' or is it 'Clild's Play Custom' I'm not sure????
> 
> lets see how many other people can see how many mistakes are in this feature!!!!!
> 
> The only thing they got right were the photo's and that's because, I sent them to them, I'm sure if they took the pictures they'd be fucked up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can somebody fuck up that bad, lol..... I would be embarrassed if I was in charge of that  magazine.
> 
> On top of this they said that the magazine that was paid for on the 12th and supposed to be mailed was sent back to them and they asked me if I want a refund because they're having issues mailing it.
> WHAT THE FUCK!!!!! Thanks for nothing
> no wonder how they got there name
> *


DAM U KNOW I AIN'T THE SMARTEST MEXICAN IN THE WORLD BUT DAM EVEN I KNOW HOW TO SPELL "CHILD'S PLAY". IMAGINE IF THEY WOULD SPELL BLUE CRUSH "CLUE BRUSH" LOL JK. THAT SUCKS DUDE. IS THAT AN EAST COAST MAG? I'VE NEVER HEARD OF IT. I'M SURE LRM WILL GET IT RIGHT WHENEVER U GET YOUR FEATURE.


----------



## JAMES843

Winter Cruize Tour 11 Stop #5 Summerville, SC


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 31 2011, 10:00 PM~19751255
> *Got bored and put my new parts on my Pea Picker just to kill time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bike looks good bro


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 2 2011, 12:11 PM~19766159
> *Bike looks good bro
> *


Thanks, the parts aren't going there they are going on another project but wanted to see how they would look


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 1 2011, 04:12 AM~19754154
> *DAM U KNOW I AIN'T THE SMARTEST MEXICAN IN THE WORLD BUT DAM EVEN I KNOW HOW TO SPELL "CHILD'S PLAY".  IMAGINE IF THEY WOULD SPELL BLUE CRUSH "CLUE BRUSH" LOL JK. THAT SUCKS DUDE.  IS THAT AN EAST COAST MAG? I'VE NEVER HEARD OF IT. I'M SURE LRM WILL GET IT RIGHT WHENEVER U GET YOUR FEATURE.
> *


yea clue brush sounds awesome i smell a name change coming.
yea the mag.'s based out of florida
Yea lrm and my man Marcus with Sprockets. Can't wait to grace the pages of them. and possibly cover :0 :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by JAMES843+Feb 1 2011, 07:38 AM~19754412-->
> 
> 
> 
> Winter Cruize Tour 11 Stop #5 Summerville, SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice pics I been slacking with the show pics bigtime, I guess it's all the shoveling I been doing
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ripsta85_@Feb 2 2011, 12:11 PM~19766159
> *Bike looks good bro
> *


Waddup brother how are you Danny.
Hope the staff gets on this LRM Fl. show so you, Eddie, Mike, me and my fam can all kick it together at the show. Looking forward to that and thanking you all in person for your guys part in the Blue Crush build up.


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 2 2011, 03:19 PM~19768043
> *yea clue brush sounds awesome i smell a name change coming.
> yea the mag.'s based out of florida
> Yea lrm and my man Marcus with Sprockets. Can't wait to grace the pages of them.  and possibly cover  :0 :biggrin:
> nice pics I been slacking with the show pics bigtime, I guess it's all the shoveling I been doing
> Waddup brother how are you Danny.
> Hope the staff gets on this LRM  Fl. show so you, Eddie, Mike, me and my fam can all kick it together at the show. Looking forward to that and thanking you all in person for your guys part in the Blue Crush build up.
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SHIT just realized we hit page 200!!!!!!


WORD UP


----------



## Ant-Wan

Nice bikes


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 2 2011, 06:12 PM~19768403
> *SHIT just realized we hit page 200!!!!!!
> WORD UP
> *



 201 now!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 2 2011, 06:00 PM~19768848
> * 201 now!!!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEA THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT'S POSTED OR PUT UP PICS, VIDEOS, SHOW EVENTS, WHATEVER



Who posted in: All East Coast Lowriders POST IT UP!
Poster Posts
PedaLScraperZ 1455
mr.casper 601
Ant-Wan 385
hnicustoms 139
4pump_caddy 99
CHAIN REACTION 86
SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE 78
west_13 56
cone_weezy 56
HNIC's LADY 54
nvpp1026 53
Meeba 51
NOTORIOUS-ENEMY 51
ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY 47
LIL PUPP3T LC 45
D-ice69 45
Hustlerz Dreamz 41
REGAL81 40
JAMES843 38
LINCOLNSAL 37
1SLICK3 35
sl33py_89 34
ON-DA-LOW PREZ 34
aztecsoulz 31
LuxuriouSMontreaL 28
lesstime 26
brownlife212 25
26jd 24
Low-Life09 22
HYDRO 64 18
Lu Daddy 15
syked1 15
LiLD90043 11
ESClassic 11
ripsta85 10
JUSTDEEZ 9
spooky.NY 9
KABEL 9
Patti Dukez 8
goinlow 8
nc patrick 8
brownie_602 7
PedaL ScraperZ 7
mexmex101 6
DOPEYLOW 6
SKReeCH 6
PASSIONATE63 5
Born 2 Die 5
sic kustoms 5
RAIDERS_79 5
daoriginator64 4
lowridersfinest 4
PurpleLicious 4
eastside1989 4
1SICK8T4 3
Latino66 3
96lincoln 3
LaidBacc Str8Vibin 3
BIG TURTLE 3
MRMARCU$716 3
cadillac_pimpin 3
chap1n 3
NINETEEN.O.FOUR 2
jgooseh7 2
jlopezdover 2
SA ROLLERZ 2
DrasticNYC 2
NYC68droptop 2
95rangeron14z 2
REST IN PEACE c.c 2
noe_from_texas 2
Edge 62 2
Donnie Brasco 2
vicmarcos 2
veterano 2
abel 2
STR8_CLOWN'N 2
God's Son2 2
JuicyJ 2
elsylient 2
El Peak 64 1
feliciano 1
thomas67442 1
the bone collector 1
Kurupt64 1
drasticbean 1
E.C. ROLO 1
Reynaldo866 1
SNAPPER818 1
KrazyKutting 1
[email protected] 1
Drew65 1
yourdeathwish 1
WhiteDiamondRegal 1
WstSideLincoln 1
Raguness 1
Stilo-G 1
milkbone 1
Edgar91 1
TONE LOCO 1
R.O.C 1
BILLY_THE_KID 1
viejitocencoast 1
westsidehydros 1
pandora0816 1
LOW_LOC 1


LETS GET IT TO 300 NOW


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 2 2011, 07:05 PM~19768908
> *HELL YEA THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT'S POSTED OR PUT UP PICS, VIDEOS, SHOW EVENTS, WHATEVER
> Who posted in: All East Coast Lowriders POST IT UP!
> Poster  Posts
> PedaLScraperZ  1455
> mr.casper  601
> Ant-Wan  385
> hnicustoms  139
> 4pump_caddy  99
> CHAIN REACTION  86
> SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE  78
> west_13  56
> cone_weezy  56
> HNIC's LADY  54
> nvpp1026  53
> Meeba  51
> NOTORIOUS-ENEMY  51
> ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY  47
> LIL PUPP3T LC  45
> D-ice69  45
> Hustlerz Dreamz  41
> REGAL81  40
> JAMES843  38
> LINCOLNSAL  37
> 1SLICK3  35
> sl33py_89  34
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ  34
> aztecsoulz  31
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  28
> lesstime  26
> brownlife212  25
> 26jd  24
> Low-Life09  22
> HYDRO 64  18
> Lu Daddy  15
> syked1  15
> LiLD90043  11
> ESClassic  11
> ripsta85  10
> JUSTDEEZ  9
> spooky.NY  9
> KABEL  9
> Patti Dukez  8
> goinlow  8
> nc patrick  8
> brownie_602  7
> PedaL ScraperZ  7
> mexmex101  6
> DOPEYLOW  6
> SKReeCH  6
> PASSIONATE63  5
> Born 2 Die  5
> sic kustoms  5
> RAIDERS_79  5
> daoriginator64  4
> lowridersfinest  4
> PurpleLicious  4
> eastside1989  4
> 1SICK8T4  3
> Latino66  3
> 96lincoln  3
> LaidBacc Str8Vibin  3
> BIG TURTLE  3
> MRMARCU$716  3
> cadillac_pimpin  3
> chap1n  3
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR  2
> jgooseh7  2
> jlopezdover  2
> SA ROLLERZ  2
> DrasticNYC  2
> NYC68droptop  2
> 95rangeron14z  2
> REST IN PEACE c.c  2
> noe_from_texas  2
> Edge 62  2
> Donnie Brasco  2
> vicmarcos  2
> veterano  2
> abel  2
> STR8_CLOWN'N  2
> God's Son2  2
> JuicyJ  2
> elsylient  2
> El Peak 64  1
> feliciano  1
> thomas67442  1
> the bone collector  1
> Kurupt64  1
> drasticbean  1
> E.C. ROLO  1
> Reynaldo866  1
> SNAPPER818  1
> KrazyKutting  1
> [email protected]  1
> Drew65  1
> yourdeathwish  1
> WhiteDiamondRegal  1
> WstSideLincoln  1
> Raguness  1
> Stilo-G  1
> milkbone  1
> Edgar91  1
> TONE LOCO  1
> R.O.C  1
> BILLY_THE_KID  1
> viejitocencoast  1
> westsidehydros  1
> pandora0816  1
> LOW_LOC  1
> LETS GET IT TO 300 NOW
> *




 Now we know who's keeping this thread alive


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 2 2011, 06:10 PM~19768968
> * Now we know who's keeping this thread alive
> *


right, where the hells everyone else at. lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 2 2011, 07:14 PM~19769009
> *right, where the hells everyone else at. lol
> *



:dunno: Stucked in the snow??? .... like almost everyone who drived today!!! :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 2 2011, 06:17 PM~19769036
> *:dunno: Stucked in the snow??? .... like almost everyone who drived today!!! :0
> *


yea the ice storms over this way was horrible


----------



## mr.casper

Fuck da snow n winter we need some warmer days n shows n events to start popping! 


Eastcoast stand up....


----------



## mr.casper

Yesterday had pleasure to meet the world famous chicano writer str8 from cali Mr. Luis Rodriguez. It was a great meeting wit a lot important people from da community leaders and gang prevention groups....I had laugh n tears from hearing a lot of stories yesterday nite!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

double post


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 2 2011, 04:05 PM~19768908
> *HELL YEA THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT'S POSTED OR PUT UP PICS, VIDEOS, SHOW EVENTS, WHATEVER
> Who posted in: All East Coast Lowriders POST IT UP!
> Poster  Posts
> PedaLScraperZ  1455
> mr.casper  601
> Ant-Wan  385
> hnicustoms  139
> 4pump_caddy  99
> CHAIN REACTION  86
> SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE  78
> west_13  56
> cone_weezy  56
> HNIC's LADY  54
> nvpp1026  53
> Meeba  51
> NOTORIOUS-ENEMY  51
> ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY  47
> LIL PUPP3T LC  45
> D-ice69  45
> Hustlerz Dreamz  41
> REGAL81  40
> JAMES843  38
> LINCOLNSAL  37
> 1SLICK3  35
> sl33py_89  34
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ  34
> aztecsoulz  31
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  28
> lesstime  26
> brownlife212  25
> 26jd  24
> Low-Life09  22
> HYDRO 64  18
> Lu Daddy  15
> syked1  15
> LiLD90043  11
> ESClassic  11
> ripsta85  10
> JUSTDEEZ  9
> spooky.NY  9
> KABEL  9
> Patti Dukez  8
> goinlow  8
> nc patrick  8
> brownie_602  7
> PedaL ScraperZ  7
> mexmex101  6
> DOPEYLOW  6
> SKReeCH  6
> PASSIONATE63  6
> Born 2 Die  5
> sic kustoms  5
> RAIDERS_79  5
> daoriginator64  4
> lowridersfinest  4
> PurpleLicious  4
> eastside1989  4
> 1SICK8T4  3
> Latino66  3
> 96lincoln  3
> LaidBacc Str8Vibin  3
> BIG TURTLE  3
> MRMARCU$716  3
> cadillac_pimpin  3
> chap1n  3
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR  2
> jgooseh7  2
> jlopezdover  2
> SA ROLLERZ  2
> DrasticNYC  2
> NYC68droptop  2
> 95rangeron14z  2
> REST IN PEACE c.c  2
> noe_from_texas  2
> Edge 62  2
> Donnie Brasco  2
> vicmarcos  2
> veterano  2
> abel  2
> STR8_CLOWN'N  2
> God's Son2  2
> JuicyJ  2
> elsylient  2
> El Peak 64  1
> feliciano  1
> thomas67442  1
> the bone collector  1
> Kurupt64  1
> drasticbean  1
> E.C. ROLO  1
> Reynaldo866  1
> SNAPPER818  1
> KrazyKutting  1
> [email protected]  1
> Drew65  1
> yourdeathwish  1
> WhiteDiamondRegal  1
> WstSideLincoln  1
> Raguness  1
> Stilo-G  1
> milkbone  1
> Edgar91  1
> TONE LOCO  1
> R.O.C  1
> BILLY_THE_KID  1
> viejitocencoast  1
> westsidehydros  1
> pandora0816  1
> LOW_LOC  1
> LETS GET IT TO 300 NOW
> *


  whats up east coast?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Feb 3 2011, 07:42 AM~19775459-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday had pleasure to meet the world famous chicano writer str8 from cali Mr. Luis Rodriguez. It was a great meeting wit a lot important people from da community leaders and gang prevention groups....I had laugh n tears from hearing a lot of stories yesterday nite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> word
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PASSIONATE63_@Feb 3 2011, 03:26 PM~19778347
> *  whats up east coast?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 09:59 PM~19733137
> *you saw it lol.
> 
> Got a email today with the spread of my feature in lastlaff magazine with 'Child's Play' or is it 'Clild's Play Custom' I'm not sure????
> 
> lets see how many other people can see how many mistakes are in this feature!!!!!
> 
> The only thing they got right were the photo's and that's because, I sent them to them, I'm sure if they took the pictures they'd be fucked up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can somebody fuck up that bad, lol..... I would be embarrassed if I was in charge of that  magazine.
> 
> On top of this they said that the magazine that was paid for on the 12th and supposed to be mailed was sent back to them and they asked me if I want a refund because they're having issues mailing it.
> WHAT THE FUCK!!!!! Thanks for nothing
> no wonder how they got there name
> *


got a email, today from the crew of lastlaff and he says they fixed the name before it got to the printing press, so we'll see. He also said, he's gonna mail it tomorrow. I been waiting a month, so I'm not holding my breath 4 it


----------



## JAMES843

my show stopper lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 4 2011, 04:36 AM~19784913
> *my show stopper lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl:

I tought it was the back to the future van!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 4 2011, 03:36 AM~19784913
> *my show stopper lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


throw sum d's on it


----------



## JAMES843

it is 8 lug


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 08:11 PM~19733225
> *I would but they never sent it to me, i guess my mailing address don't work anymore.
> I wouldn't care if they messed up my last name.
> It's the bold title and the cut and paste paragraph that's all ate up that doesn't even make sense.
> 
> I guess they do get the last laff huh :biggrin:
> *


no we do cause of how redicules they fucked up. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 4 2011, 11:14 PM~19791769
> *no we do cause of how redicules they fucked up. :biggrin:
> *


they said they fixed it and it was mailed today, so if they did and i get it next week, I'll let you guys know, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I have this shit for sale:
22 bucks o.b.o., plus shipping : 1 pair of 20inch whitewalls









rear 20inch chrome fender, comes with fender brace and hardware included. **this fender only has the holes for the one brace that's pictured. It does not take two braces like most of the china ones. I had it on 'SweetheartS' 
20 bucks o.b.o., plus shipping






















> *MAKE AN OFFER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good for a display prop.
> 
> Freddy Krueger bobble head brand new
> approx. 14 inches tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 bucks shipped o.b.o.
> 
> It scares my lil girl, I gotta get rid of it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 06:59 PM~19803271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Feb 6 2011, 09:29 PM~19804116
> *DAMN I CANT WAIT!!!
> *


take pics


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 04:59 PM~19803271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I man can't wait lowyalty cc best show I attend to...


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 09:32 PM~19804134
> *take pics
> *


will do big homie :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 6 2011, 09:46 PM~19804210
> *I man can't wait lowyalty cc best show I attend to...
> *


you too take pics :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 07:59 PM~19804311
> *you too take pics  :biggrin:
> *


Will do...but u betta be there so u can take a pic of me winning wit blue crush foo...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 6 2011, 10:04 PM~19804340
> *Will do...but u betta be there so u can take a pic of me winning wit blue crush foo...
> *


yea but since you bought blue crush from me, you changed the name to nino malo, so it aint blue crush no more foo...


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 08:07 PM~19804358
> *yea but since you bought blue crush from me, you changed the name to nino malo, so it aint blue crush no more foo...
> *


Gotta file my taxes tomorrow cuz I need to finish it up homie this not even my tax money u know if I didn't had bills to worry about I would kill da comp...asap!lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 6 2011, 10:15 PM~19804423
> *Gotta file my taxes tomorrow cuz I need to finish it up homie this not even my tax money u know if I didn't had bills to worry about I would kill da comp...asap!lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


guacamole and the electrical tape shipped!!!! how much nikka


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 10:07 PM~19804358
> *yea but since you bought blue crush from me, you changed the name to nino malo, so it aint blue crush no more foo...
> *


 :wow: 
:roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 08:19 PM~19804445
> *guacamole and the electrical tape shipped!!!! how much nikka
> *


Free for you! Nikkahhh


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Feb 6 2011, 08:21 PM~19804467
> *:wow:
> :roflmao:
> *


This foo always laughing....did u sed sumthing funny bones?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz+Feb 6 2011, 10:21 PM~19804467-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you didn't know I'm out the bike game now, I sold blue crush to casper and now I'm building show models instead
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Feb 6 2011, 10:22 PM~19804471
> *Free for you! Nikkahhh
> *


yay thanks your so kind

whats the secret how do i get a stack a cash like that????

p.m. me details


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, lesstime, ESClassic, Vayzfinest, Hustlerz Dreamz



full house waddup everyone


----------



## ESClassic

:420:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 08:25 PM~19804488
> *you didn't know I'm out the bike game now, I sold blue crush to casper and now I'm building show models instead
> yay thanks your so kind
> 
> whats the secret how do i get a stack a cash like that????
> 
> p.m. me details
> *


Just cuz I got 2 kids 2rides 3 lowrider bikes 1job n shit load of bills to pay they think I can't afford a bike like blue crush homie...

Pmed sent lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

help sell my chucky bike, so I can finish Blue Crush!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 08:35 PM~19804590
> *help sell my chucky bike, so I can finish Blue Crush!
> *


Ima try no ballers ova here but let me ask aztec soulz if they need another built bike! Or maybe husterz might buy it even thou they say they built all there's lol


----------



## ESClassic

give me the chuky bike. i'll sell it for u :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Feb 6 2011, 10:40 PM~19804639-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ima try no ballers ova here but let me ask aztec soulz if they need another built bike! Or maybe husterz might buy it even thou they say they built all there's lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1350 complete how it was at md show in november. even chucky comes with it, lol
> 1000 without the wheels
> you can mark up the prices if you want and if you sell it for me i'll give you the difference. I just need what I'm asking for the plating
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ESClassic_@Feb 6 2011, 10:41 PM~19804646
> *give me the chuky bike.  i'll sell it for u :biggrin:
> *


give me what i am asking for it then you can sell it :wow:


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 11:48 PM~19804680
> *1350 complete how it was at md show in november. even chucky comes with it, lol
> give me what i am asking for it then you can sell it  :wow:
> *


hey wait a minute. :squint: givin u the money wasnt part of the deal! u jus said u wanna sell it. u tryna flimflam me SUCCA?!


















:biggrin: jk, wut else u need to get done on blue crush?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Feb 6 2011, 10:54 PM~19804727
> *hey wait a minute.  :squint: givin u the money wasnt part of the deal!  u jus said u wanna sell it.  u tryna flimflam me SUCCA?!
> :biggrin: jk, wut else u need to get done on blue crush?
> *










who said we made a deal sucka


----------



## ESClassic

:twak: damn im bored


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 07:52 PM~19232218
> *the East Coast's newest arrival step by step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whose bike is this.???
Im in love.!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 11:12 PM~19804880
> *Whose bike is this.???
> Im in love.!!!!!!
> *


that be mine i think??? not sure


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 09:15 PM~19804903
> *that be mine it think??? not sure
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 09:12 PM~19804880
> *Whose bike is this.???
> Im in love.!!!!!!
> *


I'm in love wit it to wish I had it!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 6 2011, 11:18 PM~19804946
> *I'm in love wit it to wish I had it!
> *


 :happysad: :wow: :uh:   me 2


----------



## -GT- RAY

Where could i find one of those chainguards.???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 11:23 PM~19804992
> *Where could i find one of those chainguards.???
> *


get a flat twisted chain guard and cut it like that


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 09:24 PM~19805007
> *get a flat twisted chain guard and cut it like that
> *


O really..????
Wats the price on triple twisted one.???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 11:26 PM~19805021
> *O really..????
> Wats the price on triple twisted one.???
> *


not sure bro gotta check the china parts price manual lol.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 09:28 PM~19805037
> *not sure bro gotta check the china parts price manual lol.
> *


O okay...i just looked at bone collectors site and he had a chrome one for $48.
Wat yu think.???


----------



## mr.casper

Bones any updates on dat babyblue frame?


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 7 2011, 12:30 AM~19805058
> *Bones any updates on dat babyblue frame?
> *


x2.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Feb 6 2011, 09:31 PM~19805068
> *x2.
> *


x75378346649903146


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+Feb 6 2011, 11:29 PM~19805051-->
> 
> 
> 
> O okay...i just looked at bone collectors site and he had a chrome one for $48.
> Wat yu think.???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> either bone or masterlowrider.com both should have it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Feb 6 2011, 11:30 PM~19805058
> *Bones any updates on dat babyblue frame?
> *


nope :biggrin: not today


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 09:33 PM~19805088
> *either bone or masterlowrider.com both should have it
> *


Okay thanks koo
SO hows blue crush coming along.????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 11:46 PM~19805241
> *Okay thanks koo
> SO hows blue crush coming along.????
> *


in the final stages, thanks for asking


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 09:49 PM~19805264
> *in the final stages, thanks for asking
> *


Ur welcome.....ima try go with a little custom on my bike as well...
but not radical..


----------



## mr.casper

Nino malo trike will be out on may 7th cinco de mayo!

Ttt for frank bones "pedal scrapers" jagster danny "justdeez" and hotstuff! Coming soon more work to it!


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 7 2011, 12:51 AM~19805290
> *Ur welcome.....ima try go with a little custom on my bike as well...
> but not radical..
> *


yea street custom. make it still rideable. u got pics of the bike?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+Feb 6 2011, 11:51 PM~19805290-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ur welcome.....ima try go with a little custom on my bike as well...
> but not radical..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just take it step by step playa
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Feb 6 2011, 11:51 PM~19805291
> *Nino malo trike will be out on may 7th cinco de mayo!
> 
> Ttt for jagster danny "justdeez" and hotstuff! Coming soon more work to it!
> *


what the fock???? you forgetting someone in that ttt focker, lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Feb 6 2011, 09:53 PM~19805307
> *yea street custom.  make it still rideable.  u got pics of the bike?
> *


Yea actually semi custom


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Feb 6 2011, 11:53 PM~19805307
> *yea street custom.  make it still rideable.  u got pics of the bike?
> *


Rad's can be rideable too if done right


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 09:53 PM~19805310
> *   just take it step by step playa
> *


Yup yu know it


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 6 2011, 09:51 PM~19805291
> *Nino malo trike will be out on may 7th cinco de mayo!
> 
> Ttt for frank bones "pedal scrapers" jagster danny "justdeez" and hotstuff! Coming soon more work to it!
> *


 :biggrin: fixed :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

J -my nika, lol

I can't wait to see blue crush, i mean nino malo this year


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 7 2011, 12:54 AM~19805320
> *Rad's can be rideable too if done right
> *


tru indeed my freind. tru indeed


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Feb 6 2011, 11:58 PM~19805365
> *tru indeed my freind.  tru indeed
> *


I know 'Blue Crush' is rideable!!!
I already tested that, on the first full mock up, before I stripped it apart again to send the parts back out


----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 7 2011, 12:02 AM~19805400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 really dig the color combo and you complimented the chrome and gold plating mixture really well.


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 7 2011, 01:01 AM~19805386
> *I know 'Blue Crush' is rideable!!!
> I already tested that, on the first full mock up, before I stripped it apart again to send the parts back out
> *


u gonna have that thing ready to go on Cinco? tryna see it in person finally.


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 7 2011, 01:02 AM~19805400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i like that too. did u paint it yourself? clean


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I wouln't be at cinco homie, someone else gonna have to take the best a show award home, lol. I got army duty that date unfortunately


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 10:05 PM~19805429
> *really dig the color combo and you complimented the chrome and gold plating mixture really well.
> *


Thanks but ima add a little more gold to the front


----------



## ESClassic

Damn. at least u missin it for a good cause. always a next time. cnt wait to start my next project. sort of had a set bac tho. :tears:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Feb 6 2011, 10:07 PM~19805444
> *yea i like that too. did u paint it yourself? clean
> *


Nah bro the president of my club did....and thanks


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 10:07 PM~19805446
> *I wouln't be at cinco homie, someone else gonna have to take the best a show award home, lol. I got army duty that date unfortunately
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+Feb 7 2011, 12:10 AM~19805475-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but ima add a little more gold to the front
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 12:10 AM~19805487
> *Damn.  at least u missin it for a good cause.  always a next time.  cnt wait to start my next project.  sort of had a set bac tho. :tears:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea good cause i guess, lol.
> everyone has set acks just roll with it and it will work out for ya
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Feb 7 2011, 12:14 AM~19805500
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


you knew i aint making cinco, we talked about that a few months ago.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 10:17 PM~19805522
> *
> yea good cause i guess, lol.
> everyone has set acks just roll with it and it will work out for ya
> 
> you knew i aint making cinco, we talked about that a few months ago.
> *


i already know wat the custom parts are gunna look like


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## -GT- RAY

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 7 2011, 01:03 AM~19805887
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


who's the ninja?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*I have all kinds of random stuff for sale, cleaning out my garage
click the link to my topic below.*

If anything sparks your interest hit me up

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580778

Thanks for looking


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 6 2011, 11:49 PM~19806221
> *who's the ninja?
> *


Me.!!!!!!!


----------



## ESClassic

:squint:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Feb 9 2011, 12:06 AM~19823511
> *:squint:
> *


y so squinty eyed? you eat to much rice and you constipated????? :cheesy:


----------



## ESClassic

damn son, howd you know! i gotta do a better job at keepin secrets. ya'll penn state cats be watchin.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Feb 9 2011, 12:55 AM~19823983
> *damn son, howd you know! i gotta do a better job at keepin secrets.  ya'll penn state cats be watchin.
> *


no penn state graduate here just a graduate from the state penn


----------



## ESClassic

HA i feel ya homie.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

posting For my homie Casper


he must of forgot to post it here for us East Coast bike/trike folks :twak:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 01:17 PM~19836956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posting For my homie Casper
> he must of forgot to post it here for us East Coast bike/trike folks :twak:
> *


Good looking out bones lol been so b n still working!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 10 2011, 05:43 PM~19837997
> *Good looking out bones lol been so b n still working!
> *


word you know i gotcha bro. so are you bringing anything to this ??? p.m. me details secret talk ,lol


----------



## ESClassic

sup homies


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 03:55 PM~19838077
> *word you know i gotcha bro. so are you bringing anything to this ??? p.m. me details secret talk ,lol
> *


Lmao no secrets here homie u know it! Plus u already know nino malo coming out till nc cinco de mayo show! Gotta get shit together 1st...sooon h bars from jagster n costum seat from hotstuff!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 10 2011, 07:36 PM~19838692
> *Lmao no secrets here homie u know it!  Plus u already know nino malo coming out till nc cinco de mayo show! Gotta get shit together 1st...sooon h bars from jagster n costum seat from hotstuff!
> *


 :uh: thats not a p.m. and secret talk fool. :angry:


----------



## ESClassic

yall fools having secret tlk :scrutinize: 





















































:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 05:42 PM~19838722
> *:uh: thats not a p.m. and secret talk fool.  :angry:
> *


Lol everyone knows how my blk trike looks like all I'm doing is getting a coastum seat 4 it that's it!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Feb 10 2011, 07:47 PM~19838752
> *yall fools having secret tlk :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


it's a double club president calaboration, lol aint that right casp.


PedaL ScraperZ & Street NationZ


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 10 2011, 05:51 PM~19838774
> *Lol everyone knows how my blk trike looks like all I'm doing is getting a coastum seat 4 it that's it!
> *


thats what you think :biggrin: haha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 10 2011, 07:55 PM~19838801
> *thats what you think  :biggrin: haha
> *


you know whats going on because your smarter than the average post viewer, lol.

(edited posts) hint hint


you pay good attention to detail "Eagle eye"


lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 10 2011, 05:55 PM~19838801
> *thats what you think  :biggrin: haha
> *


 :0 well sum people know wats up! Lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 05:52 PM~19838777
> *it's a double club president calaboration, lol aint that right casp.
> PedaL ScraperZ & Street NationZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  hell yeaaaaaaa!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ALL BLUE CRUSH PARTS ARE OUT FOR PLATING
















time to party


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:22 PM~19838998
> *ALL BLUE CRUSH PARTS ARE OUT FOR PLATING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to party
> *


 :0 
I thought it was supposed to be when you gonna receive them back!!!??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 10 2011, 08:31 PM~19839047
> *:0
> I thought it was supposed to be when you gonna receive them back!!!??
> 
> 
> *


no party then, lol

Thats straight to build up!!!! no time to party then lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 06:07 PM~19838893
> *you know whats going on because your smarter than the average post viewer, lol.
> 
> (edited posts) hint hint
> you pay good attention to detail "Eagle eye"
> lol
> *


Jajajaj true....weezy got good eyes! Scams thru every single detail! That's cool!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 10 2011, 08:52 PM~19839195
> *Jajajaj true....weezy got good eyes! Scams thru every single detail! That's cool!
> *


thats why we will never be on his level



ahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:33 PM~19839061
> *no party then, lol
> 
> Thats straight to build up!!!! no time to party then lol
> *



 Can't wait to see your ''beauty'' bro!!!!

hno:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 07:01 PM~19839275
> *thats why we will never be on his level
> ahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


lol u got jokes but no one laughing


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Feb 10 2011, 09:24 PM~19839438-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your ''beauty'' bro!!!!
> 
> hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, i cant wait , hopefully soon
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cone_weezy_@Feb 10 2011, 10:30 PM~19840121
> *lol u got jokes but no one laughing
> *


no jokes just fockin aound, you know that


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

* THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND. FLYER COMING SOON.
SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 06:07 PM~19838893
> *you know whats going on because your smarter than the average post viewer, lol.
> 
> (edited posts) hint hint
> you pay good attention to detail "Eagle eye"
> lol
> *


it not my fault people try to do two task at once and forget about the first one that what happen when u get caught slippin!  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 11 2011, 11:44 AM~19844971
> *it not my fault people try to do two task at once and forget about the first one  that what happen when u get caught slippin!    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Happy Friday East Coast Riders.!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I went back home to where I was born and raised yesterday, stopped by the empire and ran into NY's finest


----------



## chap1n

Wuzz up east coast?? 

How's the weather looking for everyone? Any one still dealing with snow??;

VA is at a beautiful 61 right now  :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@Feb 14 2011, 11:40 AM~19865821
> *Wuzz up east coast??
> 
> How's the weather looking for everyone? Any one still dealing with snow??;
> 
> VA is at a beautiful 61 right now    :biggrin:
> *


snow lol i'm still buried I wouln't see my trailer till may probably


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

BIKE PARTS FOR SALE
HIT UP CHAPIN FOR MORE INFO...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Feb 14 2011, 11:54 AM~19866951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIKE PARTS FOR SALE
> HIT UP CHAPIN FOR MORE INFO...
> *


How much on the twisted grips...


----------



## chap1n

For sale 












Make me an offer everything is brand new never been on a bike


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@Feb 14 2011, 01:47 PM~19867778
> *For sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me an offer everything is brand new never been on a bike
> *


Pm sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

'SweetheartS' update





















now I gotta lay the paint


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 14 2011, 11:19 PM~19871933
> *'SweetheartS' update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I gotta lay the paint
> *


 :0 
Damn looking good


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 14 2011, 09:19 PM~19871933
> *'SweetheartS' update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I gotta lay the paint
> *


damn homie that is sick


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 14 2011, 09:19 PM~19871933
> *'SweetheartS' update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I gotta lay the paint
> *


COMING OUT CLEAN BRO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:19 PM~19871933
> *'SweetheartS' update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I gotta lay the paint
> *


sweet! that looks good bro! who designed and made the fenders?


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 14 2011, 11:19 PM~19871933
> *'SweetheartS' update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I gotta lay the paint
> *


 :wow: bike looking sick!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by chap1n+Feb 14 2011, 11:25 PM~19872023-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> Damn looking good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks brah, thats how we do PedaL ScraperZ quality
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 11:34 PM~19872146
> *damn homie that is sick
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yea bro and I thought I was done with it after the tires, but after I paint the fenders and send em out to get airbrushed and i do something with the spokes I should be done, we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -GT- [email protected] 14 2011, 11:35 PM~19872167
> *COMING OUT CLEAN BRO!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie, one of east coast's best :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 11:57 PM~19872384
> *sweet! that looks good bro! who designed and made the fenders?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a dude from indiana they all fiberglass which i'm not a fan of but, i couldnt pass up the deal and they fit perfect for my lil girl so I had to, but if i had a choice i would of went with metal and body work
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hustlerz Dreamz_@Feb 15 2011, 01:24 AM~19873110
> *:wow: bike looking sick!!!
> *


 thanks brother one day you'll be able to see it in person, I can't wait till she old enough to ride it around, she always asks me daddy can i ride my heart bike, but she too small so i got her a lil 12 inch she rocks but it aint good enough for her she knows quality lol. she wants her big girl bike


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 15 2011, 01:43 AM~19873273
> *thanks brother one day you'll be able to see it in person, I can't wait till she old enough to ride it around, she always asks me daddy can i ride my heart bike, but she too small so i got her a lil 12 inch she rocks but it aint good enough for her she knows quality lol. she wants her big girl bike
> *


yea i kno rite... they the princess they kno was good lol dats how my lil girl is too... she is only 2 and menage to get on my 16'' bike btu im looking for a pedal car for her :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Feb 15 2011, 02:12 AM~19873454
> *yea i kno rite... they the princess they kno was good lol dats how my lil girl is too... she is only 2 and menage to get on my 16'' bike  btu im looking for a pedal car for her  :biggrin:
> *


word mines 2 and a half and she spoiled rotten lol. I hooked up a remote control power wheels for her with an ipod and some pioneer door speakers, lol neon light all around donno if u ever saw it i'll post pics in a few. I might sell that because she don't really use it much any more. but as for a pedal car I know my niggy casper was selling one a few months back not sure if he still has it, hit em up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

she been in a few magazine shots with it also


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here's some videos of it too


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 14 2011, 10:43 PM~19873273
> *a dude from indiana they all fiberglass which i'm not a fan of but, i couldnt pass up the deal and they fit perfect for my lil girl so I had to, but if i had a choice i would of went with metal and body work
> *


what kinda deal are we talking here? hook it up lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 15 2011, 03:23 AM~19873667
> *what kinda deal are we talking here? hook it up lol
> *


p.m. sent


----------



## JAMES843

SLAMSESSION SUPERSHOW 2010 CLASS LIST

CARS============================================
CIVIC 95-DOWN * MILD
CIVIC 96-00 * MILD
CIVIC 01-UP * MILD
ALL CIVIC ** WILD
HONDA ACCORD 93-DOWN * MILD
HONDA ACCORD 94-97 * MILD
HONDA ACCORD 98-UP * MILD
ALL HONDA ACCORD ** WILD
ALL OTHER HONDA * MILD
ALL OTHER HONDA ** WILD
ACURA * MILD
ACURA ** WILD
NEON * MILD
NEON ** WILD
MAGNUM / 300 * MILD
MAGNUM / 300 ** WILD
ALL OTHER PLYMOUTH,DODGE,CHRYSLER * MILD
ALL OTHER PLYMOUTH,DODGE,CHRYSLER ** WILD
NISSAN SPORT * MILD
ALL OTHER NISSAN * MILD
ALL NISSAN ** WILD
ALL SCION * MILD
ALL SCION ** WILD
TOYOTA * MILD
TOYOTA ** WILD
ECLIPSE * MILD
ECLIPSE ** WILD
OTHER MITSUBISHI * MILD
OTHER MITSUBISHI **WILD
MAZDA * MILD
MAZDA ** WILD
VW * MILD
VW ** WILD
OTHER FOREIGN * MILD
OTHER FOREIGN ** WILD
CAVALIER * MILD
CAVALIER ** WILD
CAMARO,FIREBIRD,TRANS AM * MILD
CAMARO,FIREBIRD,TRANS AM ** WILD
OTHER CHEVY/GEO * MILD
OTHER CHEVY/GEO ** WILD
FOCUS * MILD
FOCUS ** WILD
MUSTANG * MILD
MUSTANG ** WILD
OTHER FORD * MILD
OTHER FORD ** WILD
PONTIAC * MILD
PONTIAC ** WILD
FULL SIZE CAR * MILD
FULL SIZE CAR ** WILD
OTHER CAR DOMESTIC * MILD
OTHER CAR DOMESTIC ** WILD
CADILLAC LOWRIDER * MILD
G-BODY LOWRIDER * MILD
ALL OTHER LOWRIDER * MILD
ALL LOWRIDER CAR ** WILD
DONK * MILD
DONK ** WILD
UNFINISHED CAR FOREIGN * MILD
UNFINISHED CAR FOREIGN ** WILD
UNFINISHED CAR DOMESTIC * MILD
UNFINISHED CAR DOMESTIC ** WILD
TRUCKS==========================================
ISUZU * MILD
ISUZU ** WILD
MAZDA * MILD
MAZDA ** WILD
TOYOTA * MILD
TOYOTA ** WILD
NISSAN * MILD
NISSAN ** WILD
DODGE/MITSUBISHI * MILD
DODGE/MITSUBISHI **WILD
FORD * MILD
FORD ** WILD
CHEVY 93-DOWN * MILD
CHEVY 94-97 * MILD
CHEVY 98-UP * MILD
ALL CHEVY ** WILD
FULL SIZE CHEVY * MILD
FULL SIZE CHEVY ** WILD
FULL SIZE FORD * MILD
FULL SIZE FORD ** WILD
OTHER FULL SIZE * MILD
OTHER FULL SIZE ** WILD
SPORT UTILITY TRUCK * MILD
SPORT UTILITY TRUCK ** WILD
ALL 4X4 * MILD
ALL 4X4 ** WILD
CHEVY BLAZER * MILD
CHEVY BLAZER ** WILD
OTHER MINI SUV * MILD
OTHER MINI SUV ** WILD
FULL SIZE CHEVY/GM SUV * MILD
OTHER FULL SIZE SUV * MILD
ALL FULL SIZE SUV ** WILD
DUALLY * MILD
DUALLY ** WILD
LOWRIDER TRUCK * MILD
LOWRIDER TRUCK ** WILD
UNFINISHED TRUCK FOREIGN * MILD
UNFINISHED TRUCK FOREIGN ** WILD
UNFINISHED TRUCK DOMESTIC * MILD
UNFINISHED TRUCK DOMESTIC ** WILD
VANS * ALL
HOT ROD * ALL
CLASSICS/ORIGINALS * ALL
SPORT BIKE * ALL
CRUISER/CHOPPER * ALL
LOWRIDER BIKE * ALL


----------



## mr.casper

bones new fenders lloking good on ur daughters bike homie cant wait to see em painted n patterned out!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 15 2011, 01:49 PM~19876938
> *p.m. sent
> *


 :cheesy: thanks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843+Feb 15 2011, 09:30 PM~19879206-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRUISER/CHOPPER * ALL
> LOWRIDER BIKE * ALL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who ever goes take pics looks like a good time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 09:34 PM~19879233
> *bones new fenders lloking good on ur daughters bike homie cant wait to see em painted n patterned out!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, she's real happy with it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 15 2011, 09:50 PM~19879416
> *:cheesy: thanks
> *


no doubt brother anytime


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 15 2011, 02:15 AM~19873466
> *word mines 2 and a half and she spoiled rotten lol. I hooked up a remote control power wheels for her with an ipod and some pioneer door speakers, lol neon light all around donno if u ever saw it i'll post pics in a few. I might sell that because she don't really use it much any more. but as for a pedal car I know my niggy casper was selling one a few months back not sure if he still has it, hit em up
> *


yea like i said they are the princess lol... and yea i seen ur car NICE... well hope will see u n ur bikes soon again... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

was up east coast     been a cold one :happysad:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I got the baby trike ready for some new paint
























One lil mod. to the frame


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

1:20 chucky chillen in the cut


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I just got this 16" frame today !! Gracias elspock84 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Got a few more steps into my daughter's bike 'SweetheartS' today.

took the new fenders off today. got them ready for some primer.



















got to lay the first few coats of primer on the fenders then it got too cold again so I had to stop











while i had the fenders off waiting for the primer to dry, I decided to start putting the neon fiber optics back on it. Got the front heart layed out on both sides.





























Stay tuned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 18 2011, 04:52 PM~19903883
> *Got a few more steps into my daughter's bike 'SweetheartS' today.
> 
> took the new fenders off today. got them ready for some primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got to lay the first few coats of primer on the fenders then it got too cold again so I had to stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while i had the fenders off waiting for the primer to dry, I decided to start putting the neon fiber optics back on it. Got the front heart layed out on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nice, is looking good bro :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 18 2011, 06:52 PM~19903883
> *Got a few more steps into my daughter's bike 'SweetheartS' today.
> 
> took the new fenders off today. got them ready for some primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got to lay the first few coats of primer on the fenders then it got too cold again so I had to stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while i had the fenders off waiting for the primer to dry, I decided to start putting the neon fiber optics back on it. Got the front heart layed out on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


just finished installing the fiber optic neons on the rear hearts :biggrin: 
just gotta wait for another nice day to finish the paint on the fenders.


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: 














































:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

dammmm that,s real nice bro i really like the new fenders !!!! 
keep up the great work !!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY+Feb 18 2011, 08:05 PM~19904436-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Feb 18 2011, 10:38 PM~19905867
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> dammmm  that,s  real  nice  bro i really  like the new  fenders  !!!!
> keep  up  the  great  work  !!!!
> *


thanks brother my lil one is super happy with it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## mr.casper

wat a great day i wana thanks everyone that came out n support the lowrider movement...and thanks alot to my street nations homies "that were there to hold it down wit me {choky,payaso,grenas,carlos,cholo,chris)" and wana say a BIG thank you to my family starting wit my wife mayra my bro payaso my dad sister gudelia laura cunada cecy n sepiyo...for helping me on this great lowrider gettogether...
*lowrider movement to the top!
thanks to street dreamz,urban legends,islanders,aztec soulz,hustlers dreamz,modern times,imperials,just klownin...n all clubs/friends dat came n showed love n respect*!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 20 2011, 07:19 PM~19917886
> *wat a great day i wana thanks everyone that came out n support the lowrider movement...and thanks alot to my street nations homies "that were there to hold it down wit me {choky,payaso,grenas,carlos,cholo,chris)" and wana say a BIG thank you to my family starting wit my wife mayra my bro payaso my dad sister gudelia laura cunada cecy n sepiyo...for helping me on this great lowrider gettogether...
> lowrider movement to the top!
> thanks to street dreamz,urban legends,islanders,aztec soulz,hustlers dreamz,modern times,imperials,just klownin...n all clubs/friends dat came n showed love n respect!
> *


looking good bro


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up east coast riders.???
Hows the weather in ur guys neck of the woods.???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 09:07 PM~19926798
> *Wats up east coast riders.???
> Hows the weather in ur guys neck of the woods.???
> *


I got 9 more inches of snow by me today :0


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2011, 07:08 PM~19926807
> *I got 9 more inches of snow by me today :0
> *


WOW.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Its really like that in Penslyvania


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2011, 07:04 PM~19926774
> *looking good bro
> *


we tried homie..it wasn't so bad thou good turnout!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 09:12 PM~19926857
> *WOW.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Its really like that in Penslyvania
> *


other areas only got a few inches but I'm on the top of the world big ass mountain so it snows more by me, I got like 3 ski resorts within 15 minutes of where I'm at.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 21 2011, 09:22 PM~19926976
> *we tried homie..it wasn't so bad thou good turnout!
> *


it looks like all you needed was a stripper pole and some dancers for that pool table after the kiddies went home


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 20 2011, 08:19 PM~19917886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider movement to the top!
> thanks to street dreamz,urban legends,islanders,aztec soulz,hustlers dreamz,modern times,imperials,just klownin...n all clubs/friends dat came n showed love n respect!
> *



:biggrin: niiiiice!!! 
Can't wait for summer time


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2011, 07:25 PM~19927015
> *other areas only got a few inches but I'm on the top of the world big ass mountain so it snows more by me, I got like 3 ski resorts within 15 minutes of where I'm at.
> *


O yu on the appalchians.???
Man thats crazy....here in cali we get to about 50 60 degrees but rarely rain


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 09:29 PM~19927066
> *O yu on the appalchians.???
> Man thats crazy....here in cali we get to about 50 60 degrees but rarely rain
> *


nah bro but it feels like it sometimes lmao


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2011, 07:39 PM~19927183
> *nah bro but it feels like it sometimes lmao
> *


O hahahaha okay.!!


----------



## Meeba

What's good east coast. Been too busy at wek to be able to stop by often but I still around. Hopefully i get some free time when this weather breaks and make it to some shows this year. In the meantime, just gotta keep on truckin and stockpiling up on goodies for this year.


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+Feb 21 2011, 09:29 PM~19927066-->
> 
> 
> 
> O yu on the appalchians.???
> Man thats crazy....here in cali we get to about 50 60 degrees but rarely rain
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2011, 09:39 PM~19927183
> *nah bro but it feels like it sometimes lmao
> *



I thought we were on the appalachian range? not on the ridge, but the east slope of it? I been on the trail half a million times and it not that far from me


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 21 2011, 07:53 PM~19927347
> *I thought we were on the appalachian range? not on the ridge, but the east slope of it? I been on the trail half a million times and it not that far from me
> *


Yea bro thats wat i thought


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 21 2011, 09:53 PM~19927347
> *I thought we were on the appalachian range? not on the ridge, but the east slope of it? I been on the trail half a million times and it not that far from me
> *


you know what you are right because the delaware water gap has a trail that goes and goes across several states called the appalachian trail.


so yes i guess we are in the appalachians, lmao


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2011, 08:09 PM~19927559
> *you know what you are right because the delaware water gap has a trail that goes and goes across several states called the appalachian trail.
> so yes i guess we are in the appalachians, lmao
> *


Yea hahaha


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2011, 07:26 PM~19927032
> *it looks like all you needed was a stripper pole and some dancers for that pool table after the kiddies went home
> *


HEY THE STRIP CLUB IS DOWN THE STREET BUT SUMMER TIME WILL BE OFF DA HOOK!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 21 2011, 07:29 PM~19927056
> *:biggrin: niiiiice!!!
> Can't wait for summer time
> *


BE TOOO!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 21 2011, 07:48 PM~19927296
> *What's good east coast. Been too busy at wek to be able to stop  by often but I still around. Hopefully i get some free time when this weather breaks and make it to some shows this year. In the meantime, just gotta keep on truckin and stockpiling up on goodies for this year.
> *


YO MEEBA HOPE TO C U AROUND AGAIN THIS SUMMER!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

laying a few coats of paint on my daughters fenders today caught a brake with the weather, wish me luck lets hope it sticks well :biggrin: 

so far so good, going out to add more now, holla


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 14 2011, 11:19 PM~19871933
> *'SweetheartS' update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I gotta lay the paint
> *



dammm homie.....shit's comin tight     love the fenders :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 20 2011, 07:19 PM~19917886
> *wat a great day i wana thanks everyone that came out n support the lowrider movement...and thanks alot to my street nations homies "that were there to hold it down wit me {choky,payaso,grenas,carlos,cholo,chris)" and wana say a BIG thank you to my family starting wit my wife mayra my bro payaso my dad sister gudelia laura cunada cecy n sepiyo...for helping me on this great lowrider gettogether...
> lowrider movement to the top!
> thanks to street dreamz,urban legends,islanders,aztec soulz,hustlers dreamz,modern times,imperials,just klownin...n all clubs/friends dat came n showed love n respect!
> *



nice pic's homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 23 2011, 02:25 PM~19941567
> *dammm homie.....shit's comin tight        love the fenders :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks mike, I'm
looking forward to seeing lil Gia's bike come together just as much

they can ride together when they get a lil older and taller :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Layed the first few coats of Cranberry Purple today, it's a little dark still gotta make it lighter with a few more coats, but it's getting there. My goal is to blend it to match the color of the seat when I'm done. 

It's hard cause it gets cold as soon as the sun goes down so I gotta call it quits, I only get a few hours to paint


----------



## nvpp1026

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2011, 04:15 PM~19943208
> *Layed the first few coats of Cranberry Purple today, it's a little dark still gotta make it lighter with a few more coats, but it's getting there. My goal is to blend it to match the color of the seat when I'm done.
> 
> It's hard cause it gets cold as soon as the sun goes down so I gotta call it quits, I only get a few hours to paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Feb 23 2011, 07:32 PM~19943725
> *NICE :thumbsup:
> *


it's getting there bro, it's rough doing multiple builds at once when this weather's not in our favor.
hows your new one coming along, any updates??? :cheesy:


----------



## nvpp1026

its coming out good.. ill post some pics tomorrow :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Feb 23 2011, 08:09 PM~19944024
> *its coming out good.. ill post some pics tomorrow  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 23 2011, 12:26 PM~19941572
> *nice pic's homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2011, 04:15 PM~19943208
> *Layed the first few coats of Cranberry Purple today, it's a little dark still gotta make it lighter with a few more coats, but it's getting there. My goal is to blend it to match the color of the seat when I'm done.
> 
> It's hard cause it gets cold as soon as the sun goes down so I gotta call it quits, I only get a few hours to paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bones!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 23 2011, 09:00 PM~19944480
> *looking good bones!
> *


thanks bro, it was hard deciding what color I wanted to make them to have them look right with the frame but I think I picked the right one, just gotta get it a little lighter shade.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2011, 07:01 PM~19944493
> *thanks bro, it was hard deciding what color I wanted to make them to have them look right with the frame but I think I picked the right one, just gotta get it a little lighter shade
> *


yep u know wat u doing...i gotta send u my frame for sum paint lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2011, 07:01 PM~19944493
> *
> 
> nice avi pic,  :biggrin: that reminds me of something coming out this year
> *


 :0 :wow:  i know u got sumthing under ur sleeves!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 23 2011, 09:03 PM~19944511
> *yep u know wat u doing...i gotta send u my frame for sum paint lol
> *


nice avi pic, :biggrin: that reminds me of something coming out this year


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 23 2011, 09:04 PM~19944516
> *:0  :wow:    i know u got sumthing under ur sleeves!
> *


:0 :wow:  i know *WE* got sumthing under *OUR* sleeves!



FIXED :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2011, 07:06 PM~19944539
> *:0  :wow:    i know WE got sumthing under OUR sleeves!
> FIXED :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: ima be like this on my follwers aka haters! :machinegun:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 23 2011, 09:17 PM~19944642
> *:roflmao: ima be like this on my follwers aka haters! :machinegun:
> *


haha!!
I dont think I have any haters, I know I got alot of cats that look up to what I do and learn from me at times, but not that many haters. At least if I do have haters out there, they don't tell me to my face, plus I let my builds do the talking for me :biggrin: 

plus overall, I'm a nice guy, so why hate on me, lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2011, 07:34 PM~19944789
> *haha!!
> I dont think I have any haters, I know I got alot of cats that look up to what I do and learn from me at times, but not that many haters. At least if I do have haters out there, they don't tell me to my face, plus I let my builds do the talking for me :biggrin:
> 
> plus overall, I'm a nice guy, so why hate on me, lmfao :biggrin:
> *


its cuz u live in da mountains lmao! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 23 2011, 10:11 PM~19945194
> *its cuz u live in da mountains lmao! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


alot of dope ass bikes came out of these mountains don't be fooled my friend.


lmao


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

'Child's Play' & 'SweetheartS' remix


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 14 2011, 10:19 PM~19871933
> *'SweetheartS' update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I gotta lay the paint
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2011, 02:41 PM~19941664
> *thanks mike, I'm
> looking forward to seeing lil Gia's bike come together just as much
> 
> they can ride together when they get a lil older and taller :cheesy:
> *



dammmm write


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

check these crazy creations out


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I am proud to say this crazy radical super bike builder, Josh Hader, is from New York.

check out his work

http://hadarmetaldesign.com/index.php


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Just got done shoveling my trailer out.


----------



## nvpp1026

wassup EAST COAST :wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Some more Random pics of bikes from different states up and down the East Coast.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Just waiting for the weather to get warmer to lighten the color a little bit and add the rainbow flake to finish the fenders, but I had to do a mock up to show my lil angel what they look like and I figured I'd share it with my layitlow brothers.


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 25 2011, 04:27 PM~19960845
> *Some more Random pics of bikes from different states up and down the East Coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bike is sick :thumbsup: 
it dont show no more rite?


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 25 2011, 06:13 PM~19961495
> *Just waiting for the weather to get warmer to lighten the color a little bit and add the rainbow flake to finish the fenders, but I had to do a mock up to show my lil angel what they look like and I figured I'd share it with my layitlow brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  is clean homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818+Feb 25 2011, 08:34 PM~19961642-->
> 
> 
> 
> this bike is sick :thumbsup:
> it dont show no more rite?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was ripsta's bike from Fl. nah he sold it and it's in a museum now
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SNAPPER818_@Feb 25 2011, 08:37 PM~19961664
> * is clean homie
> *


thanks bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Any pics from Carl Casper show???????????? :dunno:


----------



## mr.casper

Was a nice day to clean up my rides today!
My 94 towncar n my 03 aviator!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2011, 06:09 PM~19974494
> *Was a nice day to clean up my rides today!
> My 94 towncar n my 03 aviator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Up mr.casper :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I got some new parts on my bike today :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 27 2011, 07:49 PM~19975141
> *Up  mr.casper  :wave:
> *


wats up homie?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 27 2011, 07:52 PM~19975167
> *I got some new parts on my bike today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bike bro...
I like the color


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 27 2011, 09:40 PM~19976411
> *Nice bike bro...
> I like the color
> *


thanx bro :biggrin: it looks better in person !!!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 27 2011, 09:52 PM~19975167
> *I got some new parts on my bike today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks good as hell.... TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 28 2011, 10:45 PM~19984456
> *thanx bro  :biggrin: it looks better in person !!!
> *


did you go to carl casper???? any pics


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 28 2011, 10:20 PM~19985468
> *did you go to carl casper???? any pics
> *


Yes i did , pero solo 2 look , no lleve my bikes, i got a few pics i will post them up after work


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 27 2011, 09:52 PM~19975167
> *I got some new parts on my bike today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## *New Movement Md*

CASPER.... I wanna build a bike that will hold ma FAT ASS....


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 1 2011, 06:35 PM~19991955
> *CASPER....  I wanna build a bike  that will hold ma FAT ASS....
> *


 come threw i got lots of frames n bikies here n most r 26in schwinns!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Feb 28 2011, 08:56 PM~19984592
> *:wow:  looks good as hell.... TTT :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 1 2011, 09:11 AM~19987958
> *nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Nice weather today finally:
Layed the sparkles, now next nice day it's on to the clear coat 
Pics really don't do it justice


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 4 2011, 12:54 PM~20014464
> *Nice weather today finally:
> Layed the sparkles, now next nice day it's on to the clear coat
> Pics really don't do it justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Before: :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 2 2011, 09:16 PM~20002268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Mar 4 2011, 05:01 PM~20016550
> *    :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 4 2011, 11:54 AM~20014464
> *Nice weather today finally:
> Layed the sparkles, now next nice day it's on to the clear coat
> Pics really don't do it justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's common along. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Mar 4 2011, 05:01 PM~20016550
> *    :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Mar 4 2011, 05:02 PM~20016555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Heres some pics from Carl Casper Show


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 4 2011, 12:54 PM~20014464
> *Nice weather today finally:
> Layed the sparkles, now next nice day it's on to the clear coat
> Pics really don't do it justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





lookin good homie..........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 96tein+Mar 4 2011, 07:56 PM~20016894-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's common along.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yessir it's getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 09:16 AM~20020728
> *Heres some pics from Carl Casper Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> niceeeee thanks for sharing- any bikes show???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hnicustoms_@Mar 5 2011, 12:14 PM~20021377
> *lookin good homie..........
> *


thanks mike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

New addition to the New Jersey bike scene and to the 'PedaL ScraperZ' family











Looking good Eppy, keep up the good work kid
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 2 2011, 09:16 PM~20002268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1994 ILUSION CALLEJERA!
AKA STREET ILLUSION!










UNDER CONSTRUCTION!
:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 6 2011, 11:47 PM~20031723
> *1994 ILUSION CALLEJERA!
> AKA STREET ILLUSION!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNDER CONSTRUCTION!
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the a.k.a. I was gonna ask you to translate that 4 me lmao


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 6 2011, 09:54 PM~20031814
> *thanks for the a.k.a.   I was gonna ask you to translate that 4 me lmao
> *


I DID IT JUST 4 U! LLS


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 6 2011, 11:55 PM~20031822
> *I DID IT JUST 4 U! LLS
> *


thats wassup now translate lls???????


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 6 2011, 09:57 PM~20031842
> *thats wassup now translate lls???????
> *


LAFFING LIKE SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 7 2011, 12:06 AM~20031936
> *LAFFING LIKE SHIT!  :biggrin:
> *


haaaaah i learned a new one

how bout lws!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(laughing while shitting)


----------



## OMEGA68

Hey guys new to lay it low but figured i would post this. this is a bike my brother built for me (95rangeron14z) a whie ago with spare parts he had laying around. 

dont have it anymore, because i moved on to a car but i still love bikes hoping to get another one soon.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by OMEGA68_@Mar 11 2011, 05:13 PM~20069389
> *Hey guys new to lay it low but figured i would post this. this is a bike my brother built for me (95rangeron14z) a whie ago with spare parts he had laying around.
> 
> dont have it anymore, because i moved on to a car but i still love bikes hoping to get another one soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Welcome to lay it low and the East Coast bike topic homie!!!


I dig the bike and the theme also, to bad you don't still have it!!!! there's a pink panther sprocket for sale on here in another topic, that would of went great with your bike.


----------



## OMEGA68

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 11 2011, 06:52 PM~20070917
> *Welcome to lay it low and the East Coast bike topic homie!!!
> I dig the bike and the theme also, to bad you don't still have it!!!! there's a pink panther sprocket for sale on here in another topic, that would of went great with your bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the welcome, yea I saw that sprocket and I said to myself I wish I still had my bike.


----------



## wsrider

alot of nice bikes here! keep em coming.


----------



## hnicustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

any bike show for nyc area???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Mar 13 2011, 08:41 PM~20083227
> *any bike show for nyc area???
> *


x2???????????????


This is my contribution for the East Coast events, so far for 2011


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 14 2011, 12:12 PM~20088424
> *x2???????????????
> This is my contribution for the East Coast events, so far for 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dont have a bike/trike but ill go to atleast 3 events!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 14 2011, 04:26 PM~20089228
> *dont have a bike/trike but ill go to atleast 3 events!
> *


x2 i dont have anything to show either


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 14 2011, 02:33 PM~20089282
> *x2 i dont have anything to show either
> *


how many yrs is gonna built a ur trike n blue crush mannnnnnnnn????? :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 14 2011, 04:36 PM~20089303
> *how many yrs is gonna built a ur trike n blue crush mannnnnnnnn????? :dunno:
> *


I lied I got Chucky to show still and my daughter's bike :cheesy: 


but the trike and blue crush, Idk I might sell them, since Dtwist aint doing the twisting anymore.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 14 2011, 02:38 PM~20089333
> *I lied I got Chucky to show still and my daughter's bike :cheesy:
> but the trike and blue crush, Idk I might sell them, since Dtwist aint doing the twisting anymore.
> *


 :0 :uh: :wow:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

A new cruiser was born in the state of Pennsylvania recently

(posting for a friend to share)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 15 2011, 09:55 PM~20100835
> *!!ATTENTION!! ATTENTION!!! I AM PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THE FIRST ANNUAL ~~JUST KLOWNIN CAR CLUB~~ PICNIC/CAR SHOW!!
> DATE: SATURDAY, AUGUST 6, 2011.
> PLACE: FT. HUNT. PARK ALEXANDRIA, VA. PICNIC AREA B
> 8926 FORT HUNT RD, ALEXANDRIA, VIRGINIA 22308
> 
> GET THEM RIDES READY BECAUSE THIS WILL BE UNFORGETTABLE!!
> 
> Flyer and further details on Category's, Cash Prizes, Hotel and of course Saturday Night Event. You know how JK do it!!!
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYBODY!!
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here's a few more East Coaster's


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here's a few more East Coaster's


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

And some more foo that azz........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

And another one :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2011, 09:04 PM~20118028
> *And another one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Feb 11 2011, 12:13 AM~19841412-->
> 
> 
> 
> * THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND. FLYER COMING SOON.
> SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JAMES843_@Feb 15 2011, 09:30 PM~19879206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Mar 14 2011, 02:12 PM~20088424-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2???????????????
> This is my contribution for the East Coast events, so far for 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 07:31 PM~20115989
> *here's a few more East Coaster's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 07:32 PM~20116002
> *here's a few more East Coaster's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 07:41 PM~20116058
> *And some more foo that azz........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2011, 11:04 PM~20118028
> *And another one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

put all the shows on this new page for everyone, TTT


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

and another one to add


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*anyone else got any other events to add for this year, I know I did'nt cover them all*


----------



## hnicustoms

ttt

for the east :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I think we found a match















:0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 01:24 PM~20170174
> *I think we found a match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more great news 

I just got a present from Speedy's Metal Finishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










all my engraved parts are back home plated and ready to be put on 'Blue Crush'


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 04:24 PM~20170174
> *I think we found a match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


DAMMMMM YEAH BRO !!!!!

THE OLD FRAME FROM MY BUDDY LINCONSAL & 
THAT LOVER SEAT DO MAKE A PERFECT MATCH !!!!! 
LOOKING GREAT BRO ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 24 2011, 03:49 PM~20170335
> * :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> DAMMMMM  YEAH    BRO    !!!!!
> 
> THE  OLD  FRAME    FROM    MY    BUDDY    LINCONSAL    &
> THAT    LOVER    SEAT  DO  MAKE  A  PERFECT  MATCH  !!!!!
> LOOKING  GREAT  BRO ...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea bro, i bet when sally boy see's this he gonna shit his pants I know I did :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 24 2011, 01:49 PM~20170335
> * :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> DAMMMMM  YEAH    BRO    !!!!!
> 
> THE  OLD  FRAME    FROM    MY    BUDDY    LINCONSAL    &
> THAT    LOVER    SEAT  DO  MAKE  A  PERFECT  MATCH  !!!!!
> LOOKING  GREAT  BRO ...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeahh it looks sick!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, *mr.casper,* caveydd81


I see you there bro!!!! what you think about this its like a match made in heaven they go together like peas and carrots :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 01:57 PM~20170397
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, mr.casper, caveydd81
> I see you there bro!!!! what you think about this its like a match made in heaven they go together like peas and carrots :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 01:48 PM~20170331
> *more great news
> 
> I just got a present from Speedy's Metal Finishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my engraved parts are back home plated and ready to be put on 'Blue Crush'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have a feeling BLUE CRUSH n NINO MALOgonna kill em 2011
Thats why Blue Crush Is Gonna Be Nino Malos Godfather! lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Mar 24 2011, 04:13 PM~20170524-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Mar 24 2011, 04:15 PM~20170536
> *i have a feeling BLUE CRUSH n NINO MALOgonna kill em 2011
> Thats why Blue Crush Is Gonna Be Nino Malos Godfather! lol
> *


yessir this year is going to be a very blue year on the east side of the country


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 03:12 PM~20170927
> *:cheesy:
> yessir this year is going to be a very blue year on the east side of the country
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: 

ttt


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 01:24 PM~20170174
> *I think we found a match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

waddup peeps- i'm back


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 1 2011, 03:23 PM~20237662
> *waddup peeps- i'm back
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 1 2011, 05:23 PM~20237662
> *waddup peeps- i'm back
> *



i was wondering :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

was away for like 10 days for pre-deployment processing. going back to the sandbox again January of next year, so they have to process you and make sure your good to deploy. And this killa here is as good as ever to go again, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Here's a couple more shows to add:


----------



## hnicustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Yo casper your signature needs an update, hehe</span>

***ALGUN PINCHE PROBLEMA!***

PURA CALLE ~N~ NINO MALOW!!!
JUSTDEEZ FOR CADS
BIG TURTLE PAINT WORK
JOEL JAGSTER LASER CUT PARTS
HOTSTUFF UPHOLSTERY
<span style=\'colorurple\'>PedaLScraperZ- 4 THE HOOK UP AND GOOD IDEAS


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 3 2011, 04:38 PM~20249574
> *Yo casper your signature needs an update, hehe</span>
> 
> ***ALGUN PINCHE PROBLEMA!***
> 
> PURA CALLE ~N~ NINO MALOW!!!
> JUSTDEEZ FOR CADS
> BIG TURTLE PAINT WORK
> JOEL JAGSTER LASER CUT PARTS
> HOTSTUFF UPHOLSTERY
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>PedaLScraperZ- 4 THE HOOK UP AND GOOD IDEAS
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i knew it i was b
ut thats later on homue jajaja!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 3 2011, 07:53 PM~20249975
> *i knew it i was b
> ut thats later on homue jajaja!
> *


huh? nah i gotcha.


later on is almost here, couple more months and alot of new things come a popin' out :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 3 2011, 06:00 PM~20250040
> *huh? nah i gotcha.
> later on is almost here, couple more months and alot of new things come a popin' out :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


  u rite bout dat! :0


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 01:24 PM~20170174
> *I think we found a match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:  dat frame and tha luvseat are badd-ass homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Apr 4 2011, 07:10 PM~20258295-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my ***** :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SNAPPER818_@Apr 4 2011, 07:31 PM~20258491
> *:wow:  :biggrin:   dat frame and tha luvseat are badd-ass homie
> *


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 4 2011, 05:10 PM~20258295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Yo That's Was Sup Homie!!!!!   *


----------



## HYDRO 64

*Yo Was Sup Pedal ScraperZ!!!!!* :wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Apr 5 2011, 08:19 AM~20263099
> *Yo Was Sup Pedal ScraperZ!!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats good my G. hows your build coming, post up some pics


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Sup compas :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

[/quote]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 5 2011, 11:40 AM~20265099
> *whats good my G. hows your build coming, post up some pics
> *


Here Chilling Homie I See Ur Bike Is Coming Out Good And Nice!!!!..... I'll Send U Pic's Soon Homie..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stscca

My Schwinn Tornado:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 5 2011, 06:02 PM~20267834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn. Too many shows this year. That's cool


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64+Apr 6 2011, 06:35 AM~20271907-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here Chilling Homie I See Ur Bike Is Coming Out Good And Nice!!!!.....  I'll Send U Pic's Soon Homie..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 08:09 AM~20272121
> *My Schwinn Tornado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welcome to the topic nice bike. where you from
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-aztecsoulz_@Apr 6 2011, 08:20 AM~20272163
> *Damn. Too many shows this year.  That's cool
> *


there's alot more than that, just no fliers yet :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

peep the new avatar pic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

wat up east coast! i see this year is looking good! TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

a show, i think last weekend in the Carolinas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HYDRO 64

*What It Do Homie!!!!!*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

lil bit of American History:
Civil War Anniversary 

In that American vs American Civil War back in the day, it is said to have had more US casualties than ww1 and ww2 


nothing's worse than killing our own people

God bless them all, whether there war was right or wrong! If it wasn't for the soldiers before me, I wouldn't be able to do my job and be where I'm at today.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2011, 12:35 AM~20325749
> *lil bit of American History:
> Civil War Anniversary
> 
> In that American vs American Civil War back in the day, it is said to have had more US casualties than ww1 and ww2
> nothing's worse than killing our own people
> 
> God bless them all, whether there war was right or wrong! If it wasn't for the soldiers before me, I wouldn't be able to do my job and be where I'm at today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2011, 12:35 AM~20325749
> *lil bit of American History:
> Civil War Anniversary
> 
> In that American vs American Civil War back in the day, it is said to have had more US casualties than ww1 and ww2
> nothing's worse than killing our own people
> 
> God bless them all, whether there war was right or wrong! If it wasn't for the soldiers before me, I wouldn't be able to do my job and be where I'm at today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsoulz

Good morning eastcoast!!!!!


----------



## JAMES843

hope every one is doing ok the weather was ceazy on the eastcost to day a tornado hit a good frend/club members house to day but him and his famly are ok 

hope the rest of you are doing good


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

East Coast Model Show


























































































































































> here's the rest of the show,
> http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/low...2011/?start=all


----------



## hnicustoms

sick show homie......thanx fo sharin :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 18 2011, 06:48 PM~20367222
> *sick show homie......thanx fo sharin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


got them from another topic, dude i met at a show, he does sick models :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 19 2011, 10:49 PM~20377390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   ny chapter now huh :cheesy:


----------



## chap1n

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  happy 420 east coast


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 20 2011, 03:13 AM~20379269
> *   ny chapter now huh :cheesy:
> *


Yay yaaayyy!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 20 2011, 10:23 AM~20380181
> *Yay yaaayyy!
> *


pics of the big apple riders :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 20 2011, 10:21 AM~20380951
> *pics of the big apple riders :biggrin:
> *


Next year...lol


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

:420:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

DRASTIC's BBQ

save the date

Sunday August 14th


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

new 'SweetheartS' cell phone pics


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*HAPPY EASTER*


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 24 2011, 10:58 AM~20407811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY EASTER
> *


who wants 2 golden eggs??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER EAST COAST :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Who's ready for the Cinco de Mayo show NC?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Apr 25 2011, 04:38 AM~20413508
> *Who's ready for the Cinco de Mayo show NC?
> *


almost ready c u in 2 weeks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Slamsession in North Carolina, a few weeks ago:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 24 2011, 08:58 AM~20407811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY EASTER
> *



Sweet....  Happy Easter Pedal Scraperz :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 19 2011, 11:49 PM~20377390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NY huh... Nice.! :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 19 2011, 08:49 PM~20377390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

New addition from the New Jersey fleet of PedaL ScraperZ!!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 19 2011, 10:49 PM~20377390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@Apr 20 2011, 08:00 AM~20379528
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:   happy 420 east coast
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Spring Showdown in VA


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Carl Casper in KY


----------



## hnicustoms

great pic's homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I just got this bike done today. for the cincoo show!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 1 2011, 07:36 PM~20461835
> *I just got this bike done today. for the cincoo show!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 1 2011, 09:36 PM~20461835
> *I just got this bike done today. for the cincoo show!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dope cant wait to see it put together


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

:inout:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

one to the dome piece, Navy Seals team 6 did there thing.


----------



## aztecsoulz

http://youtu.be/DywpYUgPQMo

Check this link. They say that the picture is fake


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 1 2011, 09:36 PM~20461835
> *I just got this bike done today. for the cincoo show!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


their goin to be some bad ass bikes this year!!!!!!............ :biggrin: :wow: nice frame homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 2 2011, 02:32 PM~20467434
> *http://youtu.be/DywpYUgPQMo
> 
> Check this link.  They say that the picture is fake
> *


yea that is a fake but it's still cool to see.

Regardless of the pic- Navy 'Seal Team 6' did there thing and did bust him in the dome peace


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@May 2 2011, 04:55 PM~20468539
> *their goin to be some bad ass bikes this year!!!!!!............ :biggrin:  :wow:  nice frame homie! :thumbsup:
> *


do you guys got anything new coming out this year for the club???


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@May 2 2011, 02:55 PM~20468539
> *their goin to be some bad ass bikes this year!!!!!!............ :biggrin:  :wow:  nice frame homie! :thumbsup:
> *


2 bad this is not a show bike  for the cinco show


----------



## aztecsoulz

East coast!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

:biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 4 2011, 08:46 AM~20482563
> *:biggrin:
> *


 Hey homie are you going to north Carolina this Saturday????


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 4 2011, 08:52 AM~20482593
> *Hey homie are you going to north Carolina this Saturday????
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 29 2011, 03:46 PM~20449394
> *New addition from the New Jersey fleet of PedaL ScraperZ!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT A TRIPPY FORK SETUP.
:wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 4 2011, 10:24 AM~20482411
> *East coast!!!! :biggrin:
> *


is the wizard gonna be at cinco :wow: I woulda like to see the upgrades on that also.


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2011, 03:16 PM~20484754
> *is the wizard gonna be at cinco :wow: I woulda like to see the upgrades on that also.
> *


The guy who bought it is not going, but I'm going to try to take the bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 4 2011, 05:48 PM~20484939
> *The guy who bought it is not going, but I'm going to try to take the bike
> *


wait what???? you sold it already???


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Im getting ready for cinco :thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 4 2011, 03:48 PM~20484939
> *The guy who bought it is not going, but I'm going to try to take the bike
> *


no,my friend is the one who bought it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 4 2011, 05:55 PM~20484978
> *no,my friend is the one who bought it
> *


this is victor right? I thought it was yours


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2011, 03:55 PM~20484981
> *this is victor right? I thought it was yours
> *


 yeah I'm victor ,that's my friends bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 4 2011, 06:00 PM~20485007
> *yeah I'm victor ,that's my friends bike
> *


ohhh no shit, this whole time i was talking to you about it and shit I thought it was yours, lol. oops :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2011, 04:14 PM~20485082
> *ohhh no shit, this whole time i was talking to you about it and shit I thought it was yours, lol. oops :biggrin:
> *


Haha that's cool, he still trying to hook up the air system,


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 4 2011, 06:28 PM~20485160
> *Haha that's cool, he still trying  to hook up the air system,
> *


word you got my number just let me know when ya'll need help.

I heard there's some new forks on it  anything else


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2011, 04:34 PM~20485200
> *word you got my number just let me know when ya'll need help.
> 
> I heard there's some new forks on it   anything else
> *


I think just the forks


----------



## JAMES843

my truck 4 sale or trade i know this is not a bike or the classifieds but being on the east cost will give it a try 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20486482


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Ready for NC








:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 5 2011, 07:40 PM~20493001
> *Ready for NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


cool, i really dig the handlebar hand grip covers :biggrin: :0


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 5 2011, 05:46 PM~20493062
> *cool, i really dig the handlebar hand grip covers :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 5 2011, 05:40 PM~20493001
> *Ready for NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Cool  ,


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 5 2011, 05:40 PM~20493001
> *Ready for NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: c u sat...safe trip


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 5 2011, 09:01 PM~20494578
> *:cheesy: c u sat...safe trip
> *


U 2 bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 5 2011, 07:11 PM~20493755
> *Cool   ,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 5 2011, 06:40 PM~20493001
> *Ready for NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## aztecsoulz

The last wizard getting ready for north Carolina


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 6 2011, 05:38 PM~20499777
> *The last wizard  getting ready for north Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i think maryland gonna rep good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 6 2011, 07:46 PM~20499817
> *  i think maryland gonna rep good! :thumbsup:
> *


X2........ see ya the homies!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2011, 05:02 PM~20468585
> *do you guys got anything new coming out this year for the club???
> *


 :dunno: maybe...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz+May 6 2011, 07:38 PM~20499777-->
> 
> 
> 
> The last wizard  getting ready for north Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOKING GOOD PLAYA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 07:46 PM~20499817
> *  i think maryland gonna rep good! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NICE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hustlerz Dreamz_@May 6 2011, 07:58 PM~20499877
> *:dunno: maybe...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH IT'S LIKE THAT, MORE SECRETS HUH! :cheesy:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 6 2011, 05:46 PM~20499817
> *  i think maryland gonna rep good! :thumbsup:
> *


Si wey


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 6 2011, 07:02 PM~20500176
> *LOOKING GOOD PLAYA
> 
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## aztecsoulz

Have a safe drive to all the homies that are going to north Carolina


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 6 2011, 05:38 PM~20499777
> *The last wizard  getting ready for north Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## KABEL

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 6 2011, 05:38 PM~20499777
> *The last wizard  getting ready for north Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the forks are bad ass


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 6 2011, 06:38 PM~20499777
> *The last wizard  getting ready for north Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

stealing this pic :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

Hells yeah took 1st place in north carolina lowyalty cc show...
Niño malo 1st apperance 1st win!


----------



## mr.casper

Congrats to jorge from rollerz only chain from hustlerz dreamz n the rest of the bike clubs the represented lowyalty cc streetlow good show....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+May 7 2011, 08:11 PM~20504593-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hells yeah took 1st place in north carolina lowyalty cc show...
> Niño malo 1st apperance 1st win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell to the yea bro congrats on the well deserved win. that's what I'm talking bout.
> even though I kick my self in the ass for selling it, you doing it up just right and alot more to go also. hell yea casp. congrats again and get home safe.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 08:17 PM~20504618
> *Congrats to jorge from rollerz only chain from hustlerz dreamz n the rest of the bike clubs the represented lowyalty cc streetlow good show....
> *



congrats to all you guys for putting it down out there this weekend, wish I coulda made it, but it wasnt possible this time around. All of you get home safe and hurry up and blast us with some dope pics


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 06:17 PM~20504618
> *Congrats to jorge from rollerz only chain from hustlerz dreamz n the rest of the bike clubs the represented lowyalty cc streetlow good show....
> *


Thanks bro , niño malo trike is bad ass , esta chida, congrats on ur 1st place, TTT niño malo :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I had really great time at the show!! Gusto en conocer all the vatos n their firmes bikes, i brought home 2nd place on WILD ,chido for me :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 8 2011, 08:08 AM~20506745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres mine :biggrin:
> *


congrats bro, how was the turn out


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

more pics of cinco show




x10000


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 8 2011, 05:28 AM~20506695
> *Thanks bro , niño malo trike is bad ass , esta chida, congrats on ur 1st place, TTT niño malo :biggrin:
> *


Gracias y un gusto conocerlos c u next time! Love ur bikes to orange biike my favorite!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

only pics i found of cinco show so far


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2011, 06:24 AM~20506766
> *congrats bro, how was the turn out
> *


Good lots of bikes


----------



## aztecsoulz

Congrats to the first and second places in north Carolina, it was a great time meeting new people and I saw a lot of bad ass bikes and trikes, hope to see them again,I have some pics of everything I'll post them up later


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, chap1n, mr.casper, ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY, aztecsoulz


look at this full house and all you fockers were at the show except me :banghead:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ohhh snap hell yea thats whats up thanks for sharing bRO


keep em coming fellas


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 08:17 PM~20504618
> *Congrats to jorge from rollerz only chain from hustlerz dreamz n the rest of the bike clubs the represented lowyalty cc streetlow good show....
> *



Chain???? :0 jk 

Great show met a lot off cool people and dmv defenetly stepped up to the plate


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@May 8 2011, 11:53 AM~20507994
> *Chain????  :0  jk
> 
> Great show met a lot off cool people and dmv defenetly stepped up to the plate
> *


Chapin eres culo wey lol be ready for the next picnic in rt5 danas street dreams event then off to j aight


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 8 2011, 02:02 PM~20508038
> *Chapin eres culo wey lol be ready for the next picnic in rt5 danas street dreams event then off to j aight
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

No Creo llegar al 29 pero will see


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@May 8 2011, 12:31 PM~20508186
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> No Creo llegar al 29 pero will see
> *


Ora wey mandame tu # threw a pm foo :0


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 8 2011, 02:37 PM~20508225
> *Ora wey mandame tu # threw a pm foo :0
> *



Pm sent


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@May 8 2011, 01:04 PM~20508348
> *Pm sent
> *


Ora wey


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@May 8 2011, 03:04 PM~20508348
> *Pm sent
> *


congrats to you also and wheres your pics at???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 8 2011, 05:48 PM~20509176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS CASPER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2011, 03:51 PM~20509194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lovng em pics!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

MORE PICS OF THE CINCO SHOW BORROWED FROM OTHER TOPICS:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

thats got to suck. must of had to three wheel hit back to the trailer.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 06:11 PM~20504593
> *Hells yeah took 1st place in north carolina lowyalty cc show...
> Niño malo 1st apperance 1st win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats HOMIE


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 8 2011, 06:08 AM~20506745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres mine :biggrin:
> *


Congrats


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 6 2011, 05:38 PM~20499777
> *The last wizard  getting ready for north Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   SICK


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 8 2011, 08:10 AM~20507062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

SICK


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@May 8 2011, 09:09 PM~20511327
> *   SICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks homie we c u on da 9th up in nj!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@May 8 2011, 09:06 PM~20511289
> *Congrats
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## chap1n

well i actually didnt take any pics but I think that its kinda funny that the only person really postin pics here on bikes section is someone who wasnt even there 

wuzz up bones


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2011, 05:51 PM~20509194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shit came out nice


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@May 9 2011, 03:26 PM~20515252
> *well i actually didnt take any pics but I think that its kinda funny that the only person really postin pics here on bikes section is someone who wasnt even there
> 
> wuzz up bones
> *


Tell me about it right, lol. 
somebody's gotta hold it down 

Waddup if I red the previous posts correctly, I understand you took an award home also huh?
congrats


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2011, 02:29 PM~20514918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick pic's...


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2011, 04:06 PM~20515492
> *Tell me about it right, lol.
> somebody's gotta hold it down
> 
> Waddup if I red the previous posts correctly, I understand you took an award home also huh?
> congrats
> *



:yes: i did honestly i was shocked when they said i got 1st place wild cuzz there was a lot off good lookin bikes there it really was a great show tho

cool thing tho was that dmv took both 1st places :nicoderm:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@May 9 2011, 05:11 PM~20515893
> *:yes:  i did honestly i was shocked when they said i got 1st place wild cuzz there was a lot off good lookin bikes there it really was a great show tho
> 
> cool thing tho was that dmv took both 1st places  :nicoderm:
> *


any updates to your trike or is it still the same as it was when I saw it at the battle of hydro's show

Also where's the pics of this red trike i heard that won also?


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2011, 05:46 PM~20516109
> *any updates to your trike or is it still the same as it was when I saw it at the battle of hydro's show
> 
> Also where's the pics of this red trike i heard that won also?
> *



Nah it basecly looks the same it actually went to the cinco de mayo show with some 52 spoke rims just cuzz my other ones got fucked 

And like I said I didn't get any pics but I think my friend might have some ill look around


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@May 9 2011, 06:19 PM~20516304
> *Nah it basecly looks the same it actually went to the cinco de mayo show with some 52 spoke rims just cuzz my other ones got fucked
> 
> And like I said I didn't get any pics but I think my friend might have some  ill look around
> *


word I know there was more bikes/trikes there than what was posted


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2011, 06:21 PM~20516318
> *word I know there was more bikes/trikes there than what was posted
> *



Yeah there was and that's why I said I was shocked ill check and see if I can get some pics


----------



## mr.casper

I have pics of all bikes except mine lol ill post em when ever I find my dam usb cable!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY




----------



## SNAPPER818

it seem like a good show...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 9 2011, 07:12 PM~20516624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohh that red trike, I gotcha that one been around for a while...


damn chap1n you won with a flat tire and dented speaker, lol nice

thats whats up congrats again to all the winners.


yo chap check your p.m. I will tell you a quick fix on how to pop out the dent in the sub


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 9 2011, 05:29 PM~20516712
> *it seem like a good show...
> *


froms da looks of it in da pictures


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Heres my bikes homies


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice duo


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Sup mr. casper :wave:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 9 2011, 05:46 PM~20516862
> *Sup mr. casper :wave:
> *


Ke onda jorge como andamos?


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2011, 07:29 PM~20516713
> *ohh that red trike, I gotcha that one been around for a while...
> damn chap1n you won with a flat tire and dented speaker, lol nice
> 
> thats whats up congrats again to all the winners.
> yo chap check your p.m. I will tell you a quick fix on how to pop out the dent in the sub
> *



lls yeah its crazy cuzz my tire actually popped in that spot it was sitting on i wouldnt of had noticed if it wasnt for casper who told me that there was green shit on my tire when i go look it had popped i guess it was cuzz we use that tire thing called slime...


pm replied


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@May 9 2011, 09:00 PM~20517495
> *lls yeah its crazy cuzz my tire actually popped in that spot it was sitting on i wouldnt of had noticed if it wasnt for casper who told me that there was green shit on my tire when i go look it had popped i guess it was cuzz we use that tire thing called slime...
> pm replied
> *


either that or you coulda over filled it and the heat from the sun expanded it and made it pop


----------



## mr.casper

got more pics but photobucket fukin up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

word


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*PedaL ScraperZ 2011 show listings*



*
14 May- Dub Show Tour, Charlotte, NC.

14-15 May- Performance & Style, Carlisle, PA.

21 May- Salute The Troops Car Show, Fayetteville, NC.

28 May- Royaltyz Car & Truck Show, Dallas, PA.

29 May- Street DreamZ 3rd Picnic, Charlotte Hall, MD.

5 Jun- Loyalty 1st Picnic, West Orange, NJ.

11-12 Jun- X Fest Car & Truck Show, Olley, PA.

18 Jun- Extreme Illusions 5, Kutztown, PA.

25-26 Jun- 16th annual Summer Slam, Englishtown, NJ.

16 Jul- Funk Flex ShowTour, Edison, NJ.

6 Aug- Just Klownin Picnic, Alexandria, VA.

13 Aug- Dub Show Tour, Ocean City, MD.

14 Aug- Drastic Auto Club's 11th Annual BBQ, Queens, NY.

21 Aug- Street DreamZ 6th Picnic,Hampton, VA.

4 Sept- Individuals Back Bumper Bash, Louisville, KY.

17 Sept- Funk Flex ShowTour, New York, NY.*


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 10:36 AM~20529725
> *PedaL ScraperZ 2011 show listings
> 
> 14 May- Dub Show Tour, Charlotte, NC.
> 
> 14-15 May- Performance & Style, Carlisle, PA.
> 
> 21 May- Salute The Troops Car Show, Fayetteville, NC.
> 
> 28 May- Royaltyz Car & Truck Show, Dallas, PA.
> 
> 29 May- Street DreamZ 3rd Picnic, Charlotte Hall, MD.
> 
> 5 Jun- Loyalty 1st Picnic, West Orange, NJ.
> 
> 11-12 Jun- X Fest Car & Truck Show, Olley, PA.
> 
> 18 Jun- Extreme Illusions 5, Kutztown, PA.
> 
> 25-26 Jun- 16th annual Summer Slam, Englishtown, NJ.
> 
> 16 Jul- Funk Flex ShowTour, Edison, NJ.
> 
> 6 Aug- Just Klownin Picnic, Alexandria, VA.
> 
> 13 Aug- Dub Show Tour, Ocean City, MD.
> 
> 14 Aug- Drastic Auto Club's 11th Annual BBQ, Queens, NY.
> 
> 21 Aug- Street DreamZ 6th Picnic,Hampton, VA.
> 
> 4 Sept- Individuals Back Bumper Bash, Louisville, KY.
> 
> 17 Sept- Funk Flex ShowTour, New York, NY.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> *28 May- Royaltyz Car & Truck Show, Dallas, PA.
> 
> 25-26 Jun- 16th annual Summer Slam, Englishtown, NJ.
> 
> 16 Jul- Funk Flex ShowTour, Edison, NJ.
> 
> 14 Aug- Drastic Auto Club's 11th Annual BBQ, Queens, NY.
> 
> 17 Sept- Funk Flex ShowTour, New York, NY.
> *


Blue Crush will be revealed at one of these lucky events, not sure which one I want to bust it out just yet, but keep your eyes out :0 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 12:36 PM~20529725
> *PedaL ScraperZ 2011 show listings
> 
> 14 May- Dub Show Tour, Charlotte, NC.
> 
> 14-15 May- Performance & Style, Carlisle, PA.
> 
> 21 May- Salute The Troops Car Show, Fayetteville, NC.
> 
> 28 May- Royaltyz Car & Truck Show, Dallas, PA.
> 
> 29 May- Street DreamZ 3rd Picnic, Charlotte Hall, MD.
> 
> 5 Jun- Loyalty 1st Picnic, West Orange, NJ.
> 
> 11-12 Jun- X Fest Car & Truck Show, Olley, PA.
> 
> 18 Jun- Extreme Illusions 5, Kutztown, PA.
> 
> 25-26 Jun- 16th annual Summer Slam, Englishtown, NJ.
> 
> 16 Jul- Funk Flex ShowTour, Edison, NJ.
> 
> 6 Aug- Just Klownin Picnic, Alexandria, VA.
> 
> 13 Aug- Dub Show Tour, Ocean City, MD.
> 
> 14 Aug- Drastic Auto Club's 11th Annual BBQ, Queens, NY.
> 
> 21 Aug- Street DreamZ 6th Picnic,Hampton, VA.
> 
> 4 Sept- Individuals Back Bumper Bash, Louisville, KY.
> 
> 17 Sept- Funk Flex ShowTour, New York, NY.
> *



great line up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 12 2011, 08:55 PM~20541082
> *great line up
> *


hell yea bro


If anyone wants any info on any of these shows hit me up, i gotcha.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 12 2011, 09:01 PM~20541128
> *hell yea bro
> If anyone wants any info on any of these shows hit me up, i gotcha.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I was hoping to add a LRM show to the list but it looks like East Coast gets no love this year


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 12 2011, 09:54 PM~20541474
> *I was hoping to add a LRM show to the list but it looks like East Coast gets no love this year
> *


 :uh: sux big time but theres always next year.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

another built in works :biggrin: 
this time with some collaborationz....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz+May 14 2011, 05:51 PM~20552797-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  sux big time but theres always next year.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope not for me next year I'll be in the sand box again
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hustlerz Dreamz_@May 14 2011, 06:01 PM~20552830
> *another built in works :biggrin:
> this time with some collaborationz....
> *


hit me up if you need help, you know i gotchya's


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 14 2011, 09:02 PM~20553488
> *nope not for me next year I'll be in the sand box again
> hit me up if you need help, you know i gotchya's
> *


thx big homie i might jus do dat..... im doin things a little diff this year


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@May 14 2011, 10:26 PM~20553977
> *thx big homie i might jus do dat..... im doin things a little diff this year
> *


ohhh yea  , we'll I'm the perfect person for doing things different.
just let me know


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 14 2011, 10:37 PM~20554062
> *ohhh yea  , we'll I'm the perfect person for doing things different.
> just let me know
> *


 :h5: ite dats was up.......... TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 01:36 PM~20529725
> *PedaL ScraperZ 2011 show listings
> 
> 14 May- Dub Show Tour, Charlotte, NC.
> 
> 14-15 May- Performance & Style, Carlisle, PA.
> 
> 21 May- Salute The Troops Car Show, Fayetteville, NC.
> 
> 28 May- Royaltyz Car & Truck Show, Dallas, PA.
> 
> 29 May- Street DreamZ 3rd Picnic, Charlotte Hall, MD.
> 
> 5 Jun- Loyalty 1st Picnic, West Orange, NJ.
> 
> 11-12 Jun- X Fest Car & Truck Show, Olley, PA.
> 
> 18 Jun- Extreme Illusions 5, Kutztown, PA.
> 
> 25-26 Jun- 16th annual Summer Slam, Englishtown, NJ.
> 
> 16 Jul- Funk Flex ShowTour, Edison, NJ.
> 
> 6 Aug- Just Klownin Picnic, Alexandria, VA.
> 
> 13 Aug- Dub Show Tour, Ocean City, MD.
> 
> 14 Aug- Drastic Auto Club's 11th Annual BBQ, Queens, NY.
> 
> 21 Aug- Street DreamZ 6th Picnic,Hampton, VA.
> 
> 4 Sept- Individuals Back Bumper Bash, Louisville, KY.
> 
> 17 Sept- Funk Flex ShowTour, New York, NY.
> *



:cheesy: hahaha you have a empty space to be in Montréal this day!!!!
Hope to see you there :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Im working on a new bike for the east cost MD,for my homie Looney, is looking really good :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 18 2011, 08:04 PM~20581183
> *Im working on a new bike for the east cost MD,for my homie Looney, is  looking really good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: is looking good!..... ne sneek peeks yet homie!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 18 2011, 06:04 PM~20581183
> *Im working on a new bike for the east cost MD,for my homie Looney, is  looking really good  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

ay bones ill be hitting u up soon big homie!


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 18 2011, 06:04 PM~20581183
> *Im working on a new bike for the east cost MD,for my homie Looney, is  looking really good  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin: east coast


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@May 18 2011, 06:29 PM~20581343
> *:biggrin:  is looking good!..... ne sneek peeks yet homie!
> *


Sale , u will the 1st one to post the pics carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 18 2011, 07:28 PM~20581800
> *  :biggrin: east coast
> *


Ke onda homie


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 18 2011, 06:29 PM~20581345
> *
> *


Ke onda carnal !!! Niño malo looking really good :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 18 2011, 07:40 PM~20581873
> *Ke onda carnal !!! Niño malo looking really good  :thumbsup:
> *


KE ONDA HOMIE...GRACIAS...STIL NEED MORE THINGS BUT CON CALMA U KNOW...


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 18 2011, 09:35 PM~20581839
> *Sale , u will the 1st one to post the pics carnal :thumbsup:
> *


orale... chido... pero como ves falta mucho!!! :biggrin: 
"HUSTLE HARD" IN WORKS.....


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 18 2011, 07:56 PM~20581969
> *KE ONDA HOMIE...GRACIAS...STIL NEED MORE THINGS BUT CON CALMA U KNOW...
> *


Chido :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@May 18 2011, 08:19 PM~20582133
> *orale... chido... pero como ves falta mucho!!! :biggrin:
> "HUSTLE HARD" IN WORKS.....
> *


 :shhh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 19 2011, 08:51 PM~20588880
> *:shhh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

some more 4 ya'll nikkahs


----------



## mr.casper

FRANKIE U POSTING ALL DEEZ EVENTS U NEED TO GET UR ASS TO MOST OF DEEZ EVENTS MAN BLUE CRUSH OR NOT COME OUT N REPRESNT IN DA STREETS N SHOWS HOMIE!


HOPE TO SEE U SOON! :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

what up east coast


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 22 2011, 09:06 AM~20603528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up east coast
> *


Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:nicoderm:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 20 2011, 08:33 PM~20595915
> *FRANKIE U POSTING ALL DEEZ EVENTS U NEED TO GET UR ASS TO  MOST OF DEEZ EVENTS MAN BLUE CRUSH OR NOT COME OUT N REPRESNT IN DA STREETS N SHOWS HOMIE!
> HOPE TO SEE U SOON! :thumbsup:
> *


I'm posting them for everyone brother....

As for me gettin my azz to them, it's kind of hard this year bro, I'm away now for a two week Staff SGT.'s course then I come home for a week and I'm away for another two weeks in June for a two week training exersize. So the next month in a half I'm kinda busy man. But I'm trying. I will be out at some shows this year just don't know which ones yet.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 23 2011, 05:54 AM~20608928
> *I'm posting them for everyone brother....
> 
> As for me gettin my azz to them, it's kind of hard this year bro, I'm away now for a two week Staff SGT.'s course then I come home for a week and I'm away for another two weeks in June for a two week training exersize. So the next month in a half I'm kinda busy man. But I'm trying. I will be out at some shows this year just don't know which ones yet.
> *


Do wat u gotta do big homie...I see u around...job family 1st


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 23 2011, 08:12 AM~20608980
> *Do wat u gotta do big homie...I see u around...job family 1st
> *


yea bro, duty/country first in my case than family and shows :tears:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

:wave:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 23 2011, 01:01 PM~20610470
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

looks like a good year so far.... :biggrin: 
frame is lookin good too!!!


----------



## mr.casper

roll call for street dreamz picnic this sunday in maryland?
ill c all ya there!



one of my homie a local rapper local talent wants to stop by this sunday n maybe do a lil video shoot at street dreamz picnic!
get em rides ready n rep da eastcoast wit ya plaques banners shirts etc!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@May 24 2011, 02:52 PM~20619913
> *looks like a good year so far.... :biggrin:
> frame is lookin good too!!!
> *


Lookin good ???? Lookin super chingon :biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 24 2011, 09:36 PM~20621856
> *Lookin good ???? Lookin super chingon :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: 
simon.... and still more to do on it!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 22 2011, 05:46 PM~20605007
> *Looking good :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 25 2011, 07:50 PM~20629500
> *
> *


Whats up :wave:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

"ORANGE TWIST" coming soon!!! uffin:


----------



## mr.casper

SEE YA AROUND!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 10:19 PM~20636453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE YA AROUND!
> *


 :biggrin: NICE PIC BRO !!!!
LOVE THE TRIKE !!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 28 2011, 07:48 AM~20645982
> *:biggrin:    NICE    PIC  BRO  !!!!
> LOVE  THE  TRIKE  !!!!
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY




----------



## PedaL ScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 08:19 PM~20636453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE YA AROUND!
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaL ScraperZ_@May 28 2011, 11:12 PM~20649296
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## mr.casper

REGAL81 said:


>


thanks for the pic homie see u this sunday nj!


----------



## REGAL81

mr.casper said:


> thanks for the pic homie see u this sunday nj!


simon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hell yea casper thats wats up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this new updated layitlow is gonna take some time getting used to


----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


> hell yea casper thats wats up


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

PedaLScraperZ said:


> this new updated layitlow is gonna take some time getting used to


Fuck , tell me abou it!!!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> Fuck , tell me abou it!!!


x2!!!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

Street nations lowrider club was created by me n will be continue by me but no longer as a club. But we still have da name out there will represnt wit my close family n kids!
Wana thank all da homies dat used to represnt street nations when they could ill see ya around...
Next stop Sunday new jersey Loyalty car club picnic!
Mr casper pura calle niño malo 2011


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> Street nations lowrider club was created by me n will be continue by me but no longer as a club. But we still have da name out there will represnt wit my close family n kids!
> Wana thank all da homies dat used to represnt street nations when they could ill see ya around...
> Next stop Sunday new jersey Loyalty car club picnic!
> Mr casper pura calle niño malo 2011


 what happen, i guess no new york chapter anymore than. text me dogg


----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


> what happen, i guess no new york chapter anymore than. text me dogg


new york chapter were da 1st to be dropped then 3 weeks later md


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

word


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

I hate this f#%* new mobile layitlow can't do shit with it :-(


----------



## ripsta85

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> I hate this f#%* new mobile layitlow can't do shit with it :-(


Go to the bottom of the page and click on default site or something like that it will take you out the mobile mode


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

ripsta85 said:


> Go to the bottom of the page and click on default site or something like that it will take you out the mobile mode


Thanx


----------



## aztecsoulz

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> I hate this f#%* new mobile layitlow can't do shit with it :-(


Same here homie. This new mobile shit is difficult ,


----------



## chap1n

aztecsoulz said:


> Same here homie. This new mobile shit is difficult ,



Personally I don't mind the mobile version it actually loads the forum a lot faster


----------



## aztecsoulz

chap1n said:


> Personally I don't mind the mobile version it actually loads the forum a lot faster


Si , but it's hard to Download the pictures ,wey ,se ven grandes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

see ya in like 3 weeks I'll be away doing more Army sh*t, keep this topic ttt.
and keep the dope pics of the events coming so when I get home I can see what I missed out on


----------



## mr.casper

My trike niño malo got his photoshoot for the magazine this pass Sunday at danas street dreamz picnic. Here some pics 



















More pis coming later photobucket messing up smh!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Ke onda homies !!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## mr.casper

REGAL81 said:


>


Nice pic will had a great time wit all my loyalty cc memebers n family in down for the next one. Thanks for everything!


----------



## Ant-Wan

mr.casper said:


> My trike niño malo got his photoshoot for the magazine this pass Sunday at danas street dreamz picnic. Here some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pis coming later photobucket messing up smh!


 
 Trike looks fuckN badd ass Casper!!!


----------



## REGAL81

mr.casper said:


> Nice pic will had a great time wit all my loyalty cc memebers n family in down for the next one. Thanks for everything!


 NO PROBLEM GLAD U ENJOY UR SELF HOMIE


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## mr.casper

Ant-Wan said:


> Trike looks fuckN badd ass Casper!!!


Thanks ant-wan


----------



## mr.casper

REGAL81 said:


>


Good shot


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Looking good Javier , keep the good work carnal!!


----------



## mr.casper

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> Looking good Javier , keep the good work carnal!!


Gracias I'm tryingt to do wat I can n love u know....


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

:wave::wave:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

gang/lowrider school project
As ya know I used to have a lil background when I was a youngster but now is about showing love n helping kids teens and community we help alex aka mexmex on his school documentary him n his buddy did a great job on this work just wanted to share wit my lowrider homies hope ya like it! I loved it!

http://www.facebook.com/video/video....67951&comments


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## REGAL81

mr.casper said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Ant-Wan

mr.casper said:


>


 
:naughty: nice at all!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Suppp


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

mr.casper said:


> My trike niño malo got his photoshoot for the magazine this pass Sunday at danas street dreamz picnic. Here some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pis coming later photobucket messing up smh!


what magazine is it going in to?


----------



## mr.casper

Today early morning went to support ghost ryders car club in glenburnie md mostly hot rods n muscle cars but very cool people thanks to kenny n crew for invting me to da show brought home a special edition award for my trike being most bling


----------



## mr.casper

This my homeboy pepe santacruz shooting his video at dana street dreamz lowrider picnic lmk wat ya think...


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

mr.casper said:


> This my homeboy pepe santacruz shooting his video at dana street dreamz lowrider picnic lmk wat ya think...


ORALE CHINGON VIDEO !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> ORALE CHINGON VIDEO !!!:thumbsup:


Simon esta chingon!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> Today early morning went to support ghost ryders car club in glenburnie md mostly hot rods n muscle cars but very cool people thanks to kenny n crew for invting me to da show brought home a special edition award for my trike being most bling


hell yea bro, looking good you killen em out there, keep it up dawg.

I know i aint been around in a while, I been away, but I'll be home in a few days


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ANYYONE GOING TO E TOWN THIS WEEKEND????????????


----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ANYYONE GOING TO E TOWN THIS WEEKEND????????????


I was bout not no more had to put money on my suv after nj show 2 weeks ago sumthing went wrong n it cost me! Smh


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ANYYONE GOING TO E TOWN THIS WEEKEND????????????


this week end...or did it pass???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this sat is the top 50 and this sunday is the fully judged show, like every year, same deal with the bikini, hop and other contests sunday.

but there's one change this year: Loyalty Car Club are judging the lowrider categories. So it's actually people that know what there doing that's judging.

I'm going to try an make it but being that i just got home i'm not sure if i'll have time, i got alot of catching up to do around the house and shit.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

16th annual raceway park Import and Lowrider Summer Slam ((((New Lowrider Classes)))) Best OF SHOW Lowrider Gets $200))) ((HOP Exhibition)) Bring out The lowriders and support the New East Coast Moment.. Lowrider judging done By LOYALTY so come on down for a great day!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hnicustoms said:


> this week end...or did it pass???


this sat is the top 50 and this sunday is the fully judged show, like every year, same deal with the bikini, hop and other contests sunday.

but there's one change this year: Loyalty Car Club are judging the lowrider categories. So it's actually people that know what there doing that's judging.

I'm going to try an make it but being that i just got home i'm not sure if i'll have time, i got alot of catching up to do around the house and shit.




16th annual raceway park Import and Lowrider Summer Slam ((((New Lowrider Classes)))) Best OF SHOW Lowrider Gets $200))) ((HOP Exhibition)) Bring out The lowriders and support the New East Coast Moment.. Lowrider judging done By LOYALTY so come on down for a great day!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

mr.casper said:


> Today early morning went to support ghost ryders car club in glenburnie md mostly hot rods n muscle cars but very cool people thanks to kenny n crew for invting me to da show brought home a special edition award for my trike being most bling


i like how you aint scared to sit and ride your bike!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hnicustoms said:


> this week end...or did it pass???





PedaLScraperZ said:


> this sat is the top 50 and this sunday is the fully judged show, like every year, same deal with the bikini, hop and other contests sunday.
> 
> but there's one change this year: Loyalty Car Club are judging the lowrider categories. So it's actually people that know what there doing that's judging.
> 
> I'm going to try an make it but being that i just got home i'm not sure if i'll have time, i got alot of catching up to do around the house and shit.





SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> i like how you aint scared to sit and ride your bike!


x 2 -casper stays in the streets ridin' even at the shows he riding dirty


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Im ready for mañana show!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice what show you got tomorrow?


----------



## hnicustoms

PedaLScraperZ said:


> this sat is the top 50 and this sunday is the fully judged show, like every year, same deal with the bikini, hop and other contests sunday.
> 
> but there's one change this year: Loyalty Car Club are judging the lowrider categories. So it's actually people that know what there doing that's judging.
> 
> I'm going to try an make it but being that i just got home i'm not sure if i'll have time, i got alot of catching up to do around the house and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16th annual raceway park Import and Lowrider Summer Slam ((((New Lowrider Classes)))) Best OF SHOW Lowrider Gets $200))) ((HOP Exhibition)) Bring out The lowriders and support the New East Coast Moment.. Lowrider judging done By LOYALTY so come on down for a great day!



ill be there.....what day pops of better??sat. or sun.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hnicustoms said:


> ill be there.....what day pops of better??sat. or sun.


 sunday is the fully judged show with the hydro contest and bikini contest and all the goodies, saturday is just a top 50 of show award and chill day park as a club and hang out day..


----------



## mr.casper

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> i like how you aint scared to sit and ride your bike!


Thanks homie yeah it hurt me to see some scratches on fender n all just cuz I ride it a lot but here in da area not many nice bikes or bikes at all that's why I love to show n cruise it anytime I can!


----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


> x 2 -casper stays in the streets ridin' even at the shows he riding dirty


Thanks frankie no matter how many clubs come out around da my area wat matters is for them to come out but they don't I rep my shit to da fullest all day everyday!


----------



## hnicustoms

PedaLScraperZ said:


> sunday is the fully judged show with the hydro contest and bikini contest and all the goodies, saturday is just a top 50 of show award and chill day park as a club and hang out day..



u rollin today........???




who's rollin to e-town today????


----------



## hnicustoms

casper....u goin to e-town???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> Thanks frankie no matter how many clubs come out around da my area wat matters is for them to come out but they don't I rep my shit to da fullest all day everyday!


 word


hnicustoms said:


> u rollin today........???
> 
> 
> who's rollin to e-town today????


nah not today bro but, i am still trying to make it tomorrow, maybe not to show but just to go


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

here's another event for the east coast this year


----------



## hnicustoms

PedaLScraperZ;14220224
nah not today bro but said:


> it's all good......it was shit yesterday...but im goin again today..hope to see ya there..even if u ant showin


----------



## Ant-Wan

mr.casper said:


> Thanks frankie no matter how many clubs come out around da my area wat matters is for them to come out but they don't I rep my shit to da fullest all day everyday!


 
Real talk!!!


----------



## mr.casper

hnicustoms said:


> casper....u goin to e-town???


Na homie I wanted to go n bring me antoher 1st place but can't! Lol


----------



## mr.casper

Ant-Wan said:


> Real talk!!!


Thanks I dropped my club cuz no one but be wanted to rep n is da same if I join any other club cuz they still don't come out! So no is street nations 1 deep!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> Na homie I wanted to go n bring me antoher 1st place but can't! Lol


ohh snap


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hnicustoms said:


> it's all good......it was shit yesterday...but im goin again today..hope to see ya there..even if u ant showin


 nah bro didn't make it I hope you guys and gals that did go, i hope ya got some pics to share


----------



## hnicustoms

mr.casper said:


> Na homie I wanted to go n bring me antoher 1st place but can't! Lol


hell ya..i here that


----------



## hnicustoms

PedaLScraperZ said:


> nah bro didn't make it I hope you guys and gals that did go, i hope ya got some pics to share



today was an ok turn out...ill have pic's up in a bit:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

hnicustoms said:


> hell ya..i here that





hnicustoms said:


> today was an ok turn out...ill have pic's up in a bit:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


>


:0:cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

:0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

found these pics on a website earlier, figured I'd postem


----------



## hnicustoms

i got more


----------



## hnicustoms

some more...i didnt bring any of my bikes...but i brought out the blue denali on 8's:thumbsup:not alot of stuff there ..but it was fun


----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## hnicustoms




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

thanks mike gret pics, how'd lil gia like the show


----------



## mr.casper

i think dmv area still holding it down wit bikes!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> i think dmv area still holding it down wit bikes!


 ughh you sure about that?????:scrutinize::nicoderm:

what about new york florida, pennsylvania, kentuky, georgia and so on..... 
dont forget about the rest of the east

we all holding it down together:h5:


----------



## mr.casper

well yeah I basically was talking bout from nc to ny!


----------



## mr.casper

N if u see n compare pics from north carolina cinco vs e-town this Sunday u can tell for sure which show was better! Talking bout str8 lowriders here dc va ny j pa etc have lotts of clean rides but were em states repping in jersey????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> N if u see n compare pics from north carolina cinco vs e-town this Sunday u can tell for sure which show was better! Talking bout str8 lowriders here dc va ny j pa etc have lotts of clean rides but were em states repping in jersey????


 i myself aint repped anywhere this year myself but online and via text lol. but that's not by choice.

you know i would be at everyone of those event so far if i could, but the army always got me being we getting deployed again, I'll be out soon though. I hope to see you there and everyone else i missed out on seeing this year so far


----------



## mr.casper

Yea that's wat I meant by dmv not the whole eastcoast in da bike game!
See u around homie!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> Yea that's wat I meant by dmv not the whole eastcoast in da bike game!
> See u around homie!


I hope soon dogg. whats your next event you going too


----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I hope soon dogg. whats your next event you going too




















[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms

PedaLScraperZ said:


> thanks mike gret pics, how'd lil gia like the show



i borught here the sat. but i left her home for the sunday show.....i got there alittle late but....had fun..

i wish i would have brought some bikes...but next time....

gia loved it tho:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

mr.casper said:


>


[/QUOTE]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hnicustoms said:


> i borught here the sat. but i left her home for the sunday show.....i got there alittle late but....had fun..
> 
> i wish i would have brought some bikes...but next time....
> 
> gia loved it tho:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thats wats up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ bike club throwbacks from Maple Grove Raceway last year


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hnicustoms said:


>


 Just realized the tires were filled with air, it's about time.


----------



## SNAPPER818

nvpp1026 said:


> some pics from e-town


:wow::wow::wow:dats sum crazy shit...
it looks sick,never seen a bike
with a sound system like that...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SNAPPER818 said:


> :wow::wow::wow:dats sum crazy shit...
> it looks sick,never seen a bike
> with a sound system like that...


 yea theyre crazy, they got a video out too


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

lunatics lowrider club representing in NY


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*Happy Birthday America: Land of the Free, because of the Brave*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

it's been quiet in here


----------



## Kiloz

CLEVELAND, OHIO


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*If you all view my profile, there's a mini sneak peak pic of Blue Crush. You can't see it's detail but, you can see that it's together.*


----------



## Kiloz

I took my bike out and shoot a few photos.


----------



## cone_weezy

Kiloz said:


> I took my bike out and shoot a few photos.


whats up with the muffler on the steering tube and bumper on the third wheel kit but everything else looks okay


----------



## Kiloz

I like the mufflers there I actually plan on getting some made that will flow better and the bumper is the stand for my plaque thats coming soon as I find someone with decent pricing/turn around rate.


----------



## SNAPPER818

Kiloz said:


> I took my bike out and shoot a few photos.


if u ask me...
dats only if u ask,
i think da continental kit
would look better if u flip it...
i mean by puttin da longer bar on top 
an da smaller one on da bottom...
dat way da wheel is lower...
an old member from da club did dat, it looked sick...


----------



## SNAPPER818

Kiloz said:


> I took my bike out and shoot a few photos.


if u ask me...
dats only if u ask,
i think da continental kit
would look better if u flip it...
i mean by puttin da longer bar on top 
an da smaller one on da bottom...
dat way da wheel is lower...
an old member from da club did dat, it looked sick...


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey my bad about postin da same coment twice,
my pc had froze


----------



## Kiloz

@SNAPPER818: I will try it, I thought about it but did not try it yet. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SNAPPER818

Kiloz said:


> @SNAPPER818: I will try it, I thought about it but did not try it yet. Thanks for the advice.


noproblem homie...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump diddy dump bump


----------



## hnicustoms

PedaLScraperZ said:


> *Happy Birthday America: Land of the Free, because of the Brave*



happy 4th to u and the whole east coast:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:and all layitlow


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Whats up !!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*If all goes as planned and the U.S. Army doesn't steal me that day:
PedaLScraperZ will be judging the bike/trike classes for this event

finally, East Coast bikes will have the chance to be graded correctly by a knowledgeable judge,* *instead of judges that just pick winners based of what they think looks cool and not knowing anything about it.*


----------



## 26jd

PedaLScraperZ said:


> *If all goes as planned and the U.S. Army doesn't steal me that day:
> PedaLScraperZ will be judging the bike/trike classes for this event
> 
> finally, East Coast bikes will have the chance to be graded correctly by a knowledgeable judge,* *instead of judges that just pick winners based of what they think looks cool and not knowing anything about it.*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> Whats up !!!


 :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

*LuxuriouS* Bike Club from MTL gonna be there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> Whats up !!!


:h5:


----------



## CALI2NY

PedaLScraperZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

1st issue of Sprockets Magazine: mounted up on the handlebars of Blue Crush!!!!!
:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*Hell to the yeah, East Coast..........

**the U.S. Army finally gave me a day off, that I can attend a show**
*

*I just got finished loading up my wife's 2005 impala for tomorrow night. Car is loaded with the bikes, tent, chairs and all that other shit for our display. Damn I miss my van and being able to use my trailer. I had to take the bikes apart to make everything fit. More work for me to set up and tear down but, it will be well worth it. For Creature's of the Night show, I will have 'Child's Play' spinning on the turntable and my lil' daughters 'SweetheartS' lighting up the night with the neons. Be sure to swing by and check us out if any of you's are going. 
*


----------



## hnicustoms

good stuff homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Some pics from yesterday


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Ant-Wan

nice pics frank-E!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Nice pics homie !!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Ant-Wan said:


> nice pics frank-E!





ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> Nice pics homie !!


thanks fellas, it was a good time


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Pics from the show sat. night


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaLScraperZ said:


>


Rocking the DTWIST t-shirt


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

*my princess!*


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

*el chef boy H.D.*


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

*HUSTLERZ DREAMZ LOWRIDER CLUB*


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Nice raza !!!!


----------



## mr.casper

ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY WIT LRM PHIL GORDON


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


>





Hustlerz Dreamz said:


>





Hustlerz Dreamz said:


>





Hustlerz Dreamz said:


>





Hustlerz Dreamz said:


>





Hustlerz Dreamz said:


>







nice pics











mr.casper said:


> ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY WIT LRM PHIL GORDON


Hell to the muddah flippin yea, you better have gave me a shout out in the article for all my hook ups and dope ideas lmao, nah but congrats on that casper you deserve every minute of the spotlight that you get, you work very hard 4 it and i'm happy for you bro.


----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


> nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell to the muddah flippin yea, you better have gave me a shout out in the article for all my hook ups and dope ideas lmao, nah but congrats on that casper you deserve every minute of the spotlight that you get, you work very hard 4 it and i'm happy for you bro.


o snap i 4got all about u lol
thanks bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> o snap i 4got all about u lol
> thanks bro


wow u forgot me how could you i send you those crazy ass text messages all the time bahahaha j/k


no doubt dogg dont forget to tell me what issue its in now sukkah:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

some more pics from, 'Just Klownin' c.c., picnic last weekend- courtesy of Patti Dukes


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## BITCHimFROMakron




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

as of now, PedaL ScraperZ will be judging for the bike classes

if I judge, my bikes will be there for exhibition only


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

these were found at The Big Show in North Carolina


----------



## KABEL




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Slammin and Jammin carshow in Tennessee had some different cool sh*t


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

BTW Drastic's BBQ was cancelled today due to the weather


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> as of now, PedaL ScraperZ will be judging for the bike classes
> 
> if I judge, my bikes will be there for exhibition only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I can make it, hope school does not take that weekend from me!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Kiloz said:


> Hope I can make it, hope school does not take that weekend from me!


Child's Play, SweetheartS, my old KaotiK and maybe even Blue Crush will be there for part of the line up:wow:


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Child's Play, SweetheartS, my old KaotiK and maybe even Blue Crush will be there for part of the line up:wow:


Cleveland's Child's Play? lol just messing around, so is there a fee to register and how much is it? I am seriously thinking about going, about how far from NYC is it? about 3 hours?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Kiloz said:


> Cleveland's Child's Play? lol just messing around, so is there a fee to register and how much is it? I am seriously thinking about going, about how far from NYC is it? about 3 hours?











nope this child's Play

and as for fees and prices and shit I don't know man, not sure, I can try an find out 4 you, also mapquest the addy on the flier and you can see how long it takes:thumbsup:hope to see ya there


----------



## Kiloz

Clevelands Childs Play 















Well cool, I'll know if I can make it as the date gets closer; you better bring out blue crush if I go! :yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:ugh::scrutinize: It most likey will be there but probably enclosed in a tent!!!!!!!!!!! there's a separate fee to look in the curtain to see Blue Crush:wow:



:roflmao:


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> :ugh::scrutinize: It most likey will be there but probably enclosed in a tent!!!!!!!!!!! there's a separate fee to look in the curtain to see Blue Crush:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


Whats the new friends price? Oh another note, I shoot machinegun so if you want some photos I can do it homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Kiloz said:


> Cleveland's Child's Play? lol just messing around, so is there a fee to register and how much is it? I am seriously thinking about going, about how far from NYC is it? about 3 hours?


haha i just read the fine print on the flier under the classes are the prices:buttkick:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

13161]

















spectators are free


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

wazzup kid, i heard your guys club broke up?????????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Strret DreamZ picnic May 29th in MD


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> wazzup kid, i heard your guys club broke up?????????


was up...... something like dat but im still standing strong this is jus a bump no biggie lol.... i still got more coming out!!!!!!........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

An Old PedaLScraperZ build "KaotiK" still looking good


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> was up...... something like dat but im still standing strong this is jus a bump no biggie lol.... i still got more coming out!!!!!!........


sh*t happens man just all of you keep building and doing your thang 

Hope to see ya out at the Chosen's Few lowrider club show, that I'm judging for the bikes/trikes

I'd like to see as many bikes at that event as possible


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> sh*t happens man just all of you keep building and doing your thang
> 
> Hope to see ya out at the Chosen's Few lowrider club show, that I'm judging for the bikes/trikes
> 
> I'd like to see as many bikes at that event as possible


we still kool so ill ask them to see was up!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> we still kool so ill ask them to see was up!


cool Blue Crush will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> cool Blue Crush will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 DAMN......... now dats was up bro!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:yes:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> :yes:


 ite well hope to see u soon ! and blue lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> ite well hope to see u soon ! and blue lol


x2 hope you guys can make a trip out there to support the show and be a part of the unveiling of Blue Crush


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hope alls well on the east coast with all that crazy nature making a rumble. :happysad:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

PASSIONATE63 said:


> hope alls well on the east coast with all that crazy nature making a rumble. :happysad:


sofar no deaths....... we good!


----------



## mr.casper

<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br><br>


----------



## Kiloz

Cleveland Ohio!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Going up to Milwaukee 2nite for the Mexican Fiesta show


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:werd:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*donno?????? if anyone noticed that I haven't logged on in a week but, I was away from home and internet, conducting training for new and replacement soldiers, that will be joining me on our next deployment coming in January of 2012.

As most of you know already, myself representing 'PedaL ScraperZ' bike club will be judging the bike/trike classes for "Show n Shine" part 2 in Reading, PA. With that said to be fair, I will not be entering my bikes in those classes. The 'PedaL ScraperZ' fleet will be there for exhibition purposes; to include the long overdue unveiling of 'Blue Crush' and will be competing for the best of awards, against the rest of the show competitors.


__________________________________________________________________________________________________


I wanna take this time to thank: 1SIC8T4 (Mikey) along with all of the members of chosen few and there associates.

For those of you wondering why I'm thanking them....

Mikey hit me up last week via texts, when I was away and said that Chosen few & friends has discussed and would like to do something special for the troops to show there respect and support at there show: 17 September 2011 'Show n Shine' part 2

I was shocked and honored to hear of such talk and plans that were being discussed.


To make a long story short, on behalf of the 55th Combat Action Brigade going forward on the upcoming deployment, I will also be there to personally accept what 'Chosen Few' car club have planned the day of the show for the troops. I had explained to my leadership element the plans that 'Chosen Few' has and they suggested that I contact there local newspaper. In hopes to get the media coverage that they deserve to show the community the kind, open hearts and support that these individuals have for the members of our armed services.

I will be working on this diligently, with the members of Chosen Few and the Reading Eagle (local newspaper) to make this as much as a success as possible. As more information comes my way in days to come, I will be sure to keep all of you in the loop. 

Any questions or comments to me in regards to anything that I mentioned above, you can reach me by either: p.m.'s or email: [email protected]


Thanks for your time, hope to see you all there
*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

14468458]


----------



## Juxes_One

am interested in building a lowrider bike.. where shuld i start? of course a bike but where shall look 2 get one at


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Juxes_One said:


> am interested in building a lowrider bike.. where shuld i start? of course a bike but where shall look 2 get one at


hit up www.masterlowrider.com he will have everything you need to get you on the right track, tell em PedaLScraperZ sent you and you will get a hook up on the price and a faster delivery for your order.


----------



## Kiloz

Juxes_One said:


> am interested in building a lowrider bike.. where shuld i start? of course a bike but where shall look 2 get one at


*PedaLScraperZ is correct masterlowrider.com is cool, but if you want custom parts and rare parts contact Fantasy Toys, the links to see photos of things Fantasy Toys has done or to see parts for sale checkout the links provided below. *:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

FOCK YEAH East Coast, Speedy's finished with my stands!!!!! (just gotem back from getting topped off with the clear coat) and shipping them back to me tomorrow.... Can't wait. They'll be back just in time for my Photoshoot with CURBSIDEimagery. Pics coming real soon fockers


----------



## Kiloz

East coast always stays a few more twist ahead then the west coast :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 357674
> 
> got twist :cheesy:


one country one movement!!!!!!!! no drama!!!!!! there's alot more west coast cats on this forum bud, please edit that before your comment gets this topic flooded with smack talking


----------



## 7 tekpatl

East coast hahahabahahaha don't got.---t on California. Cali started the lowriding and the twist bro.


----------



## 7 tekpatl

U may have the best china twist hahahahahahaha. Chinitos be twisting your parts back in china.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

c wat I mean, the last thing i want is this topic to turn to a dick measuring contest and who's better, blah blah blah, we all doing this because we love lowriding, lets keep it at that please


----------



## cone_weezy

7 tekpatl said:


> U may have the best china twist hahahahahahaha. Chinitos be twisting your parts back in china.


 well u got spears and dtwist dont forget them


----------



## mr.casper

Photoshoot by da one n only Phil Gordon LRM...NIÑO MALO TRIKE 2011


----------



## Kiloz

mr.casper said:


> Photoshoot by da one n only Phil Gordon LRM...NIÑO MALO TRIKE 2011


Original image looks like it was nice, but the levels are way off, do you have the original?


----------



## Kiloz

7 tekpatl said:


> U may have the best china twist hahahahahahaha. Chinitos be twisting your parts back in china.


Well it was a joke to begin with, this is just the internet didnt think anyone took me seriously. Tekpatl got it! and I like my chino twist. :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> Photoshoot by da one n only Phil Gordon LRM...NIÑO MALO TRIKE 2011


looking good brah


----------



## REGAL81

mr.casper said:


> Photoshoot by da one n only Phil Gordon LRM...NIÑO MALO TRIKE 2011


WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## mr.casper

Wat up bro como estamos carnal?


----------



## Low-Life09

WOW i havent been on for awhile, Casper i see ya still doing ya thing homie, good shit!


----------



## ripsta85

Toyshop/RIP customs


----------



## ripsta85

Nbk vid Http://youtu.be/Gmho24WjADE


----------



## PINK86REGAL

ripsta85 said:


> Nbk vid Http://youtu.be/Gmho24WjADE


this to me is still one of the badest bikes ever built!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ripsta85 said:


> Toyshop/RIP customs


ahhh shit...... it's alive he's back



ripsta85 said:


> Nbk vid Http://youtu.be/Gmho24WjADE


----------



## mr.casper

Low-Life09 said:


> WOW i havent been on for awhile, Casper i see ya still doing ya thing homie, good shit!


thanks homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats up fuck sticks, I been gone for a week. 

just got home an hour ago and leaving again in a few hours. Ever since the storm we been on a state of emergency.... been running round the state of PA and upstate NY and going back out for a few more days... As for the reading, PA show, it doesn't look like Im'a make it fellas, please take alot of pics for me and tell everyone I said whats up.

It's really shitty to see all these american people that lost there homes, cars... everything. those of us that had leaky roofs and flooded basements... count yourself fuckin lucky. I hope everyone on here is safe and didnt get affected to bad by that storm.... 


Well I'll catch you fuckers whenever the tri-state gets back to normal and all these fucking looters get a job.

Keep me in mind at the show, really wish I could be there, but duty calls once again.

Frankie B. OUT ​


----------



## ripsta85

PINK86REGAL said:


> this to me is still one of the badest bikes ever built!


 thanks bro took a long time to get where it got but at the end I was happy with the outcome Well worth the time it took


----------



## ripsta85

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ahhh shit...... it's alive he's back


Thanks bro just been layin low nothing fancy on this build it's for my nephew with help from the best it will be a bad ass cruiser for my nephew


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Kiloz said:


> View attachment 357674
> 
> East coast always stays a few more twist ahead then the west coast :cheesy:


 the west coast comming in tie. 

what up east coast homies?


----------



## REGAL81

mr.casper said:


> Wat up bro como estamos carnal?


QUE PASA HOMIE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Pennsylvania boys representin' with a lil' after show cruise


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Blue Crush, is waiting in the water for the first wave:biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Blue Crush, is waiting in the water for the first wave:biggrin:


Looking good bro


----------



## JAMES843

sup east coast!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

almost done with my kids bikes... *lil Majestics from miami fl.
*


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Pennsylvania boys representin' with a lil' after show cruise


Do they get pulled over at the end?


----------



## Kiloz

*PINK86REGAL * Nice build up homie, keep us updated! The paint is nice homie!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ripsta85 said:


> Looking good bro


 thanks danny 


JAMES843 said:


> sup east coast!


 waddup


PINK86REGAL said:


> almost done with my kids bikes... *lil Majestics from miami fl.
> *


both are super sweet, very nice build ups bro, way to rep the East. great job



Kiloz said:


> Do they get pulled over at the end?


that is affirmative. I guess you noticed the red and blue flashing on the stop sign the last few seconds of the video


----------



## drasticbean

mr.casper said:


> Wat up bro como estamos carnal?



whats up...!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

drasticbean said:


> whats up...!!!!!!!



ohh chit, whats up bro, sorry I missed you guys at the reading, PA show...

I told marv that the army put me on duty, that's why i couldnt make it. Hope you guys enjoyed yourselves

Thanks for stopping in the topic.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

YOU ADDED MURALS, VERY NICE


----------



## Lu Daddy

watz good east coast pedalerz stopin by 2 show sum luv from da LC.......................


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> YOU ADDED MURALS, VERY NICE


Yes sir, I know your are braking your bike our fresh 2012, I have a few things I plan on doing. :biggrin: Hopefully we can link up at a show sometime soon.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Kiloz said:


> Yes sir, I know your are braking your bike our fresh 2012, I have a few things I plan on doing. :biggrin: Hopefully we can link up at a show sometime soon.


braking the bike out this year but not showing it till 2013, this year show season over and next year I'm back overseas for the year woulnt be home till 2013 and able to show it


----------



## mr.casper

drasticbean said:


> whats up...!!!!!!!


wats up mr bean?


----------



## drasticbean

mr.casper said:


> wats up mr bean?


 It was great meeting ulu and your family. By the way. Your BIKE IS off the hook.


----------



## ripsta85

PedaLScraperZ said:


> braking the bike out this year but not showing it till 2013, this year show season over and next year I'm back overseas for the year woulnt be home till 2013 and able to show it


Just hold it till you could show it like that you keep people waiting or we could show it for you


----------



## ripsta85

Toyshop custom/ RIP customs on this build


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> braking the bike out this year but not showing it till 2013, this year show season over and next year I'm back overseas for the year woulnt be home till 2013 and able to show it


Well I guess thats good for me  I have more time then I thought lol. Well maybe you can get lucky with a 6 month tour and get home mid summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ripsta85 said:


> Just hold it till you could show it like that you keep people waiting or we could show it for you


haha, we'll see what happens maybe i'll wait for what you got up your sleeves to get finished and we can bust out together:shocked:



ripsta85 said:


> Toyshop custom/ RIP customs on this build


 that bitch is bad bro, hell yea you and mike are building another beauty, can't wait, now get on that trike 2, haha


Kiloz said:


> Well I guess thats good for me  I have more time then I thought lol. Well maybe you can get lucky with a 6 month tour and get home mid summer. :thumbsup:


 nope I don't get lucky, lol... 6 month deployments are airforce. The luckiest we get is 12 months, we used to have 18 month deployments.


----------



## undercover231322

ripsta85 said:


> Thanks bro just been layin low nothing fancy on this build it's for my nephew with help from the best it will be a bad ass cruiser for my nephew


 Isn't it that you going to compete with it on the 12" category 1st along with the trike and get back to the 20"


----------



## ripsta85

undercover231322 said:


> Isn't it that you going to compete with it on the 12" category 1st along with the trike and get back to the 20"


Yes that is true brother I'll like to Build 2 12" and a trike and maybe bring back 3 classics


----------



## mr.casper

drasticbean said:


> It was great meeting ulu and your family. By the way. Your BIKE IS off the hook.


me to finally got to meet u it u n the fam too hope we meet again and thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL

ripsta85 said:


> Yes that is true brother I'll like to Build 2 12" and a trike and maybe bring back 3 classics


:shocked:


----------



## aztecsoulz

Good morning east coast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ripsta85 said:


> Yes that is true brother I'll like to Build 2 12" and a trike and maybe bring back 3 classics


hell yea that just made me happy to read that


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

lefhandman said:


> OKAY PHILLY ONCE AGAIN ITS ON AND POPPING, THE GREATESS AUTO SHOW ON EARTH, YEP YOU GUESSED IT UNIVERSAL MOTOR SPORTS ASSOCIATION 10TH ANNUAL AUTO SHOW, PLENTY OF AWARDS NEW UNSEEN CARS, TRUCKS, BIKES, YOU NAME IT AND IT PROBALLY BE THERE, AUTO CLUB COMPETITION, SLOW DRAGS, LOWRIDERS HOPPING, 79 CADI NEW AND IMPROVED HOPPING EXHIBITION, NEVER SEEN IN PHILLY, STARTS AT 10AM TO 3PM, FOOD, FUN,MUSIC, LOTS OF LAUGHS ,STENTON AND WASHINGTON LANE ,CHARTER SCHOOL PARKING LOT RIGHT ACROSS FROM PEP BOYS, AND YES WE BLOCKING THE STREET OFF TOO............:biggrin:


...


----------



## ripsta85

PedaLScraperZ said:


> hell yea that just made me happy to read that


 that's right my baby boy was born last week so I need to get him into the game early it's also more motivation to get my projects done


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ripsta85 said:


> that's right my baby boy was born last week so I need to get him into the game early it's also more motivation to get my projects done


damn you just told me like 5 weeks ago your lady was pregnant, lol didnt think it was that quick, lmao....

but nah for real Danny, congratulations to you and your woman, god bless your lil. one to be healthy and beautiful. Enjoy it while you can they grow up so freakin quick bro.... I'm happy for you man


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PINK86REGAL

My youngest son's taylor tot stroller i built.. all the paint,gold plating and building I did....


----------



## ripsta85

Best stroller in the south


PINK86REGAL said:


> My youngest son's taylor tot stroller i built.. all the paint,gold plating and building I did....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

ripsta85 said:


> Best stroller in the south


I REALLY appreciate that kuz! i read u just had a newborn.. congrats to both you and your lady, homie!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

krazy kutting did another fantastic plaque for us

View attachment 370393


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ripsta85 said:


> Best stroller in the south


x2 that- it's badass


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats up everyone got home yesterday from a 3 wk special ops mission it's good to be home


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Happy Hallo-weiner errybody!!!!!!!!!!!


trick or treating sucked for my kid over here in northeast PA. Snow focked it all up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

it's been real quiet in here lately where's everybody at?????????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> it's been real quiet in here lately where's everybody at?????????


wat up frank... were is blue at??? lol


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


>


luck ass mofo... won it at the INDIVIDUALS picnic....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> wat up frank... were is blue at??? lol


whats up playa, blue crush is on hold for a lil bit, I been way to busy with the army lately, I'm never home anymore to do anything to it or with it and when I do get to go home, the short time I have i spend it with the family. Plus now it's winter up by me cold and snow real soon... so not to much in a rush cause it can't be shown.



Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> luck ass mofo... won it at the INDIVIDUALS picnic....


congrats on that, its a very clean bike. nice and simple. Great everyday rider bike.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*As all of you probably know by now, I didn't make it to the battle today! I wish I was there but, once again I am hemmed up with the military on duty.
I hope all of you that made it out there have a great time and the event is a BIG success. *

*----Big props to Mark and the fam., you guys really are great.* 

*May everyone that made it, have a healthy and happy great day and a safe trip going and coming.*

I'm looking forward to seeing the photos and videos of what I sadly missed. 

------------------------------------------------------------------
Casper and fam,
Aztec Soulz, 
Hustlers Dreamz, 
lowrider connection,
and anyone else i missed, sorry.

Good luck to you guys today, if you guys need anything don't hesitate to holla at me... You all know I'm always down to help ya out.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*YOOOOOOO my DMV brothers, where all ya at, fockers???????????*


share the pics with all of us on here for the battle of the hydro's. I heard there was some bikes and trikes that made it out for the event with some nice upgrades....

I'm looking forward to seeing what I missed.

I also heard that 'Child's Play' made an appearance on the new 'servin em' dvd released yesterday.

Can't wait to get my copy of that from Miss Patti Dukes also.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Battle of the hydros 2
-inside the hooters, with the new 'servin em' dvd premier and the PedaL ScraperZ/Street Nations colaboration project 'Nino Malo' now owned by my ***** Casper.

thanks for the pics casper, lets see the rest from all ya'll


----------



## zues213




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up east coast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Whats up Eddie, hows it going.

Got some new things coming out for 2012???


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


> *As all of you probably know by now, I didn't make it to the battle today! I wish I was there but, once again I am hemmed up with the military on duty.
> I hope all of you that made it out there have a great time and the event is a BIG success. *
> 
> *----Big props to Mark and the fam., you guys really are great.*
> 
> *May everyone that made it, have a healthy and happy great day and a safe trip going and coming.*
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the photos and videos of what I sadly missed.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Casper and fam,
> Aztec Soulz,
> Hustlers Dreamz,
> lowrider connection,
> and anyone else i missed, sorry.
> 
> Good luck to you guys today, if you guys need anything don't hesitate to holla at me... You all know I'm always down to help ya out.


Hustlers Dreamz???? whos them? lol SHOUT OUT TO *Sick Kreations Virginia Lowrider Club *NEWEST CLUB N DOING GOOD BUILT S!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> Hustlers Dreamz???? whos them? lol SHOUT OUT TO *Sick Kreations Virginia Lowrider Club *NEWEST CLUB N DOING GOOD BUILT S!


Casper, my *****, lol waddup fool....

Nice try with the texts pretending like it wasn't you I almost erased your number and thought you changed it. Then you sent me that pic.

So, there's a new club Sick Kreations from VA- they bikes or cars?????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you fockers.

May you all have a happy and healthy one...


----------



## 1963-ismael

Happy thanksgiving east coast:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Casper, my *****, lol waddup fool....
> 
> Nice try with the texts pretending like it wasn't you I almost erased your number and thought you changed it. Then you sent me that pic.
> 
> So, there's a new club Sick Kreations from VA- they bikes or cars?????


 bikes


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

chillin homie not much took a break from the bikes

just been working on other project's on low lows 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING​



PedaLScraperZ said:


> Whats up Eddie, hows it going.
> 
> Got some new things coming out for 2012???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> bikes


nice



CHAIN REACTION said:


> chillin homie not much took a break from the bikes
> 
> just been working on other project's on low lows
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING​


i hear that, hell yea.


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## ripsta85

Picked this up for my boy


----------



## Ehecatl

Esta chingona


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ripsta85 said:


> Picked this up for my boy


hell to the yea bro, thats awesome


----------



## Kiloz

ripsta85 said:


> Picked this up for my boy


Awesome!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PINK86REGAL

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 406867


each year tour gets smaller. only 3 shows this time


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 405904


----------



## mr.casper

*THIS MY HOMEBOY Manfredy Argueta HIS DOING DA DAM THING!! DATS WAT UP REPPING DA DMV THIS IS REAL LOCAL TALENT ON DA RISE! LOVE RESPECT HOMIE*


----------



## Ant-Wan

uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

A canvas I did for our MTL President!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 407399
> View attachment 407400
> View attachment 407402












This bike is cool, the rims are nice the frame is cool and the use of triple twist are nice


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

*MY LATE XMAS GIFT...*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


>


verry goot


----------



## Kiloz

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


>


Dude! Lets see the photos! Post up a video of it on the bike!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> verry goot


yes very "goot".... :roflmao:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Kiloz said:


> Dude! Lets see the photos! Post up a video of it on the bike!


yea will do... :run:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> yea will do... :run:


thought the build was a secret, lol.

I'll post a video of the same kit in action if you want to keep yours a secret


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> thought the build was a secret, lol.
> 
> I'll post a video of the same kit in action if you want to keep yours a secret


I have seen your video and its a good video I just wish the lights were on and showed a better view. :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

haha thanks and yea electric bill is too expensive, candle lights only


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> haha thanks and yea electric bill is too expensive, candle lights only


OG status, with this snow I am not mad hopefully you are warm bro.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

no snow here right now but, it the 20's and 30's.


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> no snow here right now but, it the 20's and 30's.


Lucky dude, Cleveland has a lot of lake effect snow. Its not the business, at least you can ride Blue Crush rite now if you wanted, nothing but snow and ice over here. :|


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> thought the build was a secret, lol.
> 
> I'll post a video of the same kit in action if you want to keep yours a secret


THX.... well the TRIKE is... i was goin to put it on one of my other rides... but dats kool.... u save me some work:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Kiloz said:


> I have seen your video and its a good video I just wish the lights were on and showed a better view. :thumbsup:


X2.... and they could of been a lil longer... but now i can see the action live!!!!!:boink:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> THX.... well the TRIKE is... i was goin to put it on one of my other rides... but dats kool.... u save me some work:thumbsup:





Kiloz said:


> Lucky dude, Cleveland has a lot of lake effect snow. Its not the business, at least you can ride Blue Crush rite now if you wanted, nothing but snow and ice over here. :|


YEA I'M INDA MOUNTAINS so when it does snow here we get it big, luckily it hasnt been bad this winter YETTTTT...



Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> X2.... and they could of been a lil longer... but now i can see the action live!!!!!:boink:


I plan on having better vids of that next show season when I gotem out the trailer and yes you have your own live action now haha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

PedaLScraperZ said:


>



HAPPY NEW YEARS EAST COAST....... WOULD OF POST IT UP YESTERDAY BUT I WAT TOOOOOO SOMETHING TO DO IT!!!!!:barf::boink::biggrin:


----------



## Kiloz

I let my girl cruise with this one.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

WAT UP EAST COAST CHECK OUT MY NEW THREAD N SHOW SOME LOVE!:thumbsup:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/322954-toon-ink.html


----------



## Kiloz

Lowrider sucks! All there shows are West coast, what are some good east coast shows to keep my eyes out for? Anything in Chicago, New York City , Tampa? I am looking for large shows not small gatherings.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Kiloz said:


> Lowrider sucks! All there shows are West coast, what are some good east coast shows to keep my eyes out for? Anything in Chicago, New York City , Tampa? I am looking for large shows not small gatherings.


It's not lowriders fault. Shows happen because of sponsors. If there are no sponsors in your area, you're outta luck.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

JUSTDEEZ said:


> It's not lowriders fault. Shows happen because of sponsors. If there are no sponsors in your area, you're outta luck.


...NO fuck dat we got good events to keep lowriding around here!:thumbsup:


----------



## idillon

Kiloz said:


> I let me girl cruise with this one.


DAMN that gold looks good as phuk. thats whats up. where u get it plated at if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

well some of you already know but, for the rest of you, I have some really great news.... 
- a few weeks ago, a publishing company from Athens, Greece hit me up via email.....

Don't know how they heard about and picked me out of all the bike builders and clubs in the country but, I am very honored to say the least. At first i thought it was spam and fake, 'too good to be true' but, it's the real deal and 100 percent legit and it's not costing me a penny. at least, I will benefit by worldwide coverage and much more.

They are putting together a volume 2 bicycle book. They are really interested in putting me in there book. they want a short text of 200 words or less, my logo, some progress pics and a bunch of other pics of all my previous and current builds. i am getting all this together now for them and they need it by the end of February.

Now I am not going to Greece and they are not coming to me here in the states. We are doing this all through email and talking through webcam (skype). So far everything is working smoothly. Once i get them everything they need for the feature, they will compile it together and send me the proof, I will overview it, correct what needs fixing if any, and then when it comes out in print they will send me a copy of the book. 

I'm not sure if it will be for sale here in the states but, I'm sure if anyone is interested when they send me my copy, I can ask them to send a few more,,, probably will have to pay for them but, I can try an get them for any of you if you wish.

here's a cut and paste of the email i received,
i bleeped out the names for security reasons to keep it confidential since i did not ask to re use this email with there names.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

> Dear friends!
> K-------- from Athens-Greece.
> I’ m K------ --------- from Mural art team “----- -------”
> supporting and creating public murals.
>
>
> We are in progress now to produce the "vol2" bicycle book.
> Same quality as the first book, hard cover, 256 pages.
> There are thematic like MURALS - PAINTINGS - ILLUSTRATIONS -SCULPTURES -
> DESIGN (art & industrial) - HANDMADE BIKES - RECYCLE etc. involved
> muralists, graffiti and street artists, painters, illustrators, designers
> etc from all over the world.
>
> We'd love to present you and your 'bike' work. Please inform us if you want
> to participate. There's no fee.
> When we fix your pages we‘ll sent them back to you to check and when we
> print it we ‘ll send you your free copy.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you guys are excited as me for the lowrider bike movement to be represented worldwide, especially coming from right here in the East Coast. 

well wish me luck for everything to work out as planned, i will keep you all posted as it gets closer to being released.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaLScraperZ said:


> well some of you already know but, for the rest of you, I have some really great news....
> - a few weeks ago, a publishing company from Athens, Greece hit me up via email.....
> 
> Don't know how they heard about and picked me out of all the bike builders and clubs in the country but, I am very honored to say the least. At first i thought it was spam and fake, 'too good to be true' but, it's the real deal and 100 percent legit and it's not costing me a penny. at least, I will benefit by worldwide coverage and much more.
> 
> They are putting together a volume 2 bicycle book. They are really interested in putting me in there book. they want a short text of 200 words or less, my logo, some progress pics and a bunch of other pics of all my previous and current builds. i am getting all this together now for them and they need it by the end of February.
> 
> Now I am not going to Greece and they are not coming to me here in the states. We are doing this all through email and talking through webcam (skype). So far everything is working smoothly. Once i get them everything they need for the feature, they will compile it together and send me the proof, I will overview it, correct what needs fixing if any, and then when it comes out in print they will send me a copy of the book.
> 
> I'm not sure if it will be for sale here in the states but, I'm sure if anyone is interested when they send me my copy, I can ask them to send a few more,,, probably will have to pay for them but, I can try an get them for any of you if you wish.
> 
> here's a cut and paste of the email i received,
> i bleeped out the names for security reasons to keep it confidential since i did not ask to re use this email with there names.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> > Dear friends!
> > K-------- from Athens-Greece.
> > I’ m K------ --------- from Mural art team “----- -------”
> > supporting and creating public murals.
> >
> >
> > We are in progress now to produce the "vol2" bicycle book.
> > Same quality as the first book, hard cover, 256 pages.
> > There are thematic like MURALS - PAINTINGS - ILLUSTRATIONS -SCULPTURES -
> > DESIGN (art & industrial) - HANDMADE BIKES - RECYCLE etc. involved
> > muralists, graffiti and street artists, painters, illustrators, designers
> > etc from all over the world.
> >
> > We'd love to present you and your 'bike' work. Please inform us if you want
> > to participate. There's no fee.
> > When we fix your pages we‘ll sent them back to you to check and when we
> > print it we ‘ll send you your free copy.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I hope you guys are excited as me for the lowrider bike movement to be represented worldwide, especially coming from right here in the East Coast.
> 
> well wish me luck for everything to work out as planned, i will keep you all posted as it gets closer to being released.


Well I just sent the publishing company 6 emails with the text for the feature and over 50 pictures of all my bikes and trikes. I did not include 'Blue Crush' because, it's not ready yet and if they do a volume 3 it will have a complete feature solely on just that bike alone. 

Now i just gotta sit back and wait to see what they come up with and how the print comes out. 

TTMFT.


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Well I just sent the publishing company 6 emails with the text for the feature and over 50 pictures of all my bikes and trikes. I did not include 'Blue Crush' because, it's not ready yet and if they do a volume 3 it will have a complete feature solely on just that bike alone.
> 
> Now i just gotta sit back and wait to see what they come up with and how the print comes out.
> 
> TTMFT.


Big ups, post it when its published.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Thanks bud, willdo for sure..


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

JAMES843 said:


>


looking good bro


----------



## JAMES843

PedaLScraperZ said:


> looking good bro


thanks trying to think what i want to do on the back now


----------



## goinlow

bump for all the homies on the East Coast doing there thing !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

JAMES843 said:


> thanks trying to think what i want to do on the back now


 Since your not using a springer fork you cant really do an air or hydro set up back there unless you plan on changing the forks, but you can do a nice lil sound system with a matching fabric seat or a mini luvseat 



goinlow said:


> bump for all the homies on the East Coast doing there thing !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks for stoppin in Lu


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## JAMES843

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Since your not using a springer fork you cant really do an air or hydro set up back there unless you plan on changing the forks, but you can do a nice lil sound system with a matching fabric seat or a mini luvseat
> 
> Thanks for stoppin in Lu



i have been thinking of a sound system i have most of the stuff to do it with


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Anyone get to carl caspers show in KY this weekend???????????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ttmft


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

another east coast trike, this show was a few months ago in north car. i think


----------



## mr.casper

IM BACK LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> IM BACK LOL


nice, i had to double take the chick, lmao.

no bulshit that looks like one of my exes from a few years ago looks just like her, only difference was mine was shorter and had big fake tits, lol.



anyway looking good bro


----------



## Kiloz

mr.casper said:


> IM BACK LOL



Ok I see you


----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


> nice, i had to double take the chick, lmao.
> 
> no bulshit that looks like one of my exes from a few years ago looks just like her, only difference was mine was shorter and had big fake tits, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> anyway looking good bro


:facepalm:


----------



## mr.casper

Kiloz said:


> Ok I see you


:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

chucky came out of winter hibernation today


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Kiloz

mr.casper said:


>


Props whats this in?


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 454293
> View attachment 454294
> chucky came out of winter hibernation today



Dude this weather has been kick ass yo! It was about 83 today!


----------



## mr.casper

mr.casper said:


>


THIS ONE IS A NEW MAG CALLED​Shotkolla Mag Styles AND SOON DA LRM ISSUE


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


>


yo congrats kid, keep it up, I'm real proud of you playa. Mike did a great job with the pics too.


----------



## Kiloz

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/329577-kiloz-bicycles.html


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Kiloz said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/329577-kiloz-bicycles.html


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> :thumbsup:


''

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HERE IS ONE OF MY NEW RIDE A SCHWINN STINGRAY 1968 WHIT A SICK METAL FLAKE MIX !!


----------



## Kiloz

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 455698
> View attachment 455699
> View attachment 455701
> HERE IS ONE OF MY NEW RIDE A SCHWINN STINGRAY 1968 WHIT A SICK METAL FLAKE MIX !!



:thumbsup: looking good!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

A few East Coast/ midwest/ shows for everyone to think about.....
It's about that time--------get ready errybody


----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


> A few East Coast/ midwest/ shows for everyone to think about.....
> It's about that time--------get ready errybody
> 
> View attachment 463450
> View attachment 463451
> View attachment 463452
> View attachment 463453
> View attachment 463454
> View attachment 463455
> View attachment 463456
> View attachment 463457
> View attachment 463458
> View attachment 463459


all em shows look like mini trucks n imports


----------



## mr.casper

EAST-COAST LOWRIDER SHOWS


----------



## mr.casper

mr.casper said:


> View attachment 463540
> View attachment 463541
> View attachment 463542
> View attachment 463543
> View attachment 463544
> View attachment 463545
> View attachment 463546
> View attachment 463547
> View attachment 463548
> EAST-COAST LOWRIDER SHOWS


FROM NORTH CAROLINA ALL DA WAY UP NORTH TO NEW YORK NO EXCUSES!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> FROM NORTH CAROLINA ALL DA WAY UP NORTH TO NEW YORK NO EXCUSES!


I got an excuse why I aint gonna be there!!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I got an excuse why I aint gonna be there!!!!!


:inout:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

You know the deal casper!!
soon, I'll be back in one of those 3rd world locations in the buttcrack of the world doing this :machinegun:
while everyone else will be doing this


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

[youtbue]1-K8Lqwn3V8[/youtube]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Eppy from New Jersey- new and improved 'PedaLScraperZ' trike ready for 2012
View attachment 465652
View attachment 465653
View attachment 465654


All he needs to do now is bolt the plaque on the back, 
-hey Ep, bolt that bitch tight, with it bumpin you don't want the bolts to loosen up and it fall off when you ridin, haha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice video alot of good








trike's looking better than ever too bro


----------



## mr.casper

PedaLScraperZ said:


> nice video alot of good
> View attachment 467390
> 
> 
> trike's looking better than ever too bro




:biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

mr.casper said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

did some cleaning and detailing today, getting ready for summer- 

my wifey's 'Rango' and my daughter's 'SweetheartS'














& The '78 Reese' and The East Coast 'Child's Play'


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

throwbacks from an old carl casper kentuky show


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## hnicustoms

ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

_*

Calling all East Coast bikes and trikes from NY to DMV to OH to FL and everywhere else far and between..... 

*_This shows bike and trike classes will be fully judged by me. I was suppose to judge it last year and those of you that attended, was judged by my judging score sheets but, unfortunately I personally was unable to make it because, the army had me on duty that day last minute. So I mailed 'Chosen Few' my score sheets I was supposed to use. Anyway with that said.... This year I have that day off from the Army and I will be there to officially judge. 'PedaL ScraperZ' bike club will be there with a few of our bikes/trikes strictly on display only for all to see. To make judging fair, none of my club members rides will be entering for competition and will be displayed for exhibition purposes only. Don't miss out on a great event and get your asses there for a fair and square judged show by someone that knows what the hell to critique in the bike categories. Almost every show we have out here up and down the East Coast we forever face judging problems due to the scorer either not knowing what the hell to look for or worse yet, not ever even seen a lowrider bike before. 

ohh, also all the proceeds from the show will be donated to 'Operation Touch of Home' which sends care packages to troops overseas fighting on foreign soil. Some if not most of these care packages will be sent over to myself along with my fellow comrades in the upcoming year come September when we once again deploy to fight in the war against terrorism.

Hope to see all you guys and gals out there and look forward to meeting a bunch of new faces and checking out all the fine details in a bunch of never seen before bikes and trikes. 


-Frankie Bones Out.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> _*
> 
> Calling all East Coast bikes and trikes from NY to DMV to OH to FL and everywhere else far and between.....
> 
> *_This shows bike and trike classes will be fully judged by me. I was suppose to judge it last year and those of you that attended, was judged by my judging score sheets but, unfortunately I personally was unable to make it because, the army had me on duty that day last minute. So I mailed 'Chosen Few' my score sheets I was supposed to use. Anyway with that said.... This year I have that day off from the Army and I will be there to officially judge. 'PedaL ScraperZ' bike club will be there with a few of our bikes/trikes strictly on display only for all to see. To make judging fair, none of my club members rides will be entering for competition and will be displayed for exhibition purposes only. Don't miss out on a great event and get your asses there for a fair and square judged show by someone that knows what the hell to critique in the bike categories. Almost every show we have out here up and down the East Coast we forever face judging problems due to the scorer either not knowing what the hell to look for or worse yet, not ever even seen a lowrider bike before.
> 
> ohh, also all the proceeds from the show will be donated to 'Operation Touch of Home' which sends care packages to troops overseas fighting on foreign soil. Some if not most of these care packages will be sent over to myself along with my fellow comrades in the upcoming year come September when we once again deploy to fight in the war against terrorism.
> 
> Hope to see all you guys and gals out there and look forward to meeting a bunch of new faces and checking out all the fine details in a bunch of never seen before bikes and trikes.
> 
> 
> -Frankie Bones Out.


I am honestly going to try and make it homie!

But what city is it in?


----------



## Kiloz

From Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ONE OF THE BEST LOWRIDER BIKE SHOPS HERE ON THE EAST COAST
> FANTASY TOYS- OUT OF OHIO


Are this photos from one of your visits?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaLScraperZ said:


> _*
> 
> Calling all East Coast bikes and trikes from NY to DMV to OH to FL and everywhere else far and between.....
> 
> *_This shows bike and trike classes will be fully judged by me. I was suppose to judge it last year and those of you that attended, was judged by my judging score sheets but, unfortunately I personally was unable to make it because, the army had me on duty that day last minute. So I mailed 'Chosen Few' my score sheets I was supposed to use. Anyway with that said.... This year I have that day off from the Army and I will be there to officially judge. 'PedaL ScraperZ' bike club will be there with a few of our bikes/trikes strictly on display only for all to see. To make judging fair, none of my club members rides will be entering for competition and will be displayed for exhibition purposes only. Don't miss out on a great event and get your asses there for a fair and square judged show by someone that knows what the hell to critique in the bike categories. Almost every show we have out here up and down the East Coast we forever face judging problems due to the scorer either not knowing what the hell to look for or worse yet, not ever even seen a lowrider bike before.
> 
> ohh, also all the proceeds from the show will be donated to 'Operation Touch of Home' which sends care packages to troops overseas fighting on foreign soil. Some if not most of these care packages will be sent over to myself along with my fellow comrades in the upcoming year come September when we once again deploy to fight in the war against terrorism.
> 
> Hope to see all you guys and gals out there and look forward to meeting a bunch of new faces and checking out all the fine details in a bunch of never seen before bikes and trikes.
> 
> 
> -Frankie Bones Out.


bump



mr.casper said:


> View attachment 479513


looking good doggie



Kiloz said:


> I am honestly going to try and make it homie!
> 
> But what city is it in?


its in pottstown/reading area it's like a half hour away from philly



Kiloz said:


> From Cleveland, Ohio


I dig it.



Kiloz said:


> Are this photos from one of your visits?


nah, never been there homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> &


ROLL CALL: Who'S Going (add your name below)

1. PedaL ScraperZ
2. Low On Air auto club
3. Drastic Auto Club?
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## motecarlosean

:wave:


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

same rim and tire combo I used on my lil one's bike


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## JAMES843

my nephew Michael bike got best bike at the LA Show in NC this weekend!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

this bike was spotted at the campus takeover show in north carolina a few weeks ago


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Whats up raza!!


----------



## Kiloz

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> Whats up raza!!


WHats up homie!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

REGAL81 said:


>


bump



JAMES843 said:


> my nephew Michael bike got best bike at the LA Show in NC this weekend!


cool, any more pics of other bikes from that show?



JAMES843 said:


>


looking good bro



ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> Whats up raza!!


waddup playa, got anything new coming this year


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

everyone have a safe, healthy and happy memorial day weekend.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup :wave: I know it's been a long time since I've posted here but... I'll do it now héhé!!
I just finished a mural in a room and I want to share it with y'all riders.


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

A canvas I did a month ago... seXXXy five


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

LuxuriouS canvas 36'' x 40''


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

looking good twan welcome back. hows the trike?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

updates:
-still waiting to here back from the book company from GREECE that did a feature on my bikes awhile back, book should be published soon, I hope.? IDK we'll see 

but, more recently,
-I had my local newspaper 'The Pocono Record' call me yesterday and they did a 20 minute phone interview on myself and 'PedaLScraperZ' bike club. The Story editor is now in the process of putting the article together and getting ready to schedule a photo op of the bikes. Don't worry guys  'Blue Crush' is mentioned but, will not be photographed, lmao. But, anyway stay tuned... I will Post the article, link and/or pictures when it comes out.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

---well, the newspaper photographer just called.... tomorrow at 11 providing fair weather, he's coming to snap the shots for the article. not sure when it's going to hit the print but will be one of these sundays, I will keep you all posted.


----------



## 96tein

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ---well, the newspaper photographer just called.... tomorrow at 11 providing fair weather, he's coming to snap the shots of blue crush cause im finaly gonna stop teasing you guys an show you now .


Dang finnaly get to see Blue Crush wooo woooo.. LoL jk jk


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice edit. haha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

the news photographer just left took a bunch of nice shots, mike you shoulda seen his lens...... bahahaha you woulda liked him he ha had a big one.


looking forward to seeing the print. stay tuned


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Event in New Jersey last weekend that PedaLScraperZ nj attended


----------



## Kiloz

http://www.automotto.com/low-rider-jazzed-vegas-style-cleveland-customizer.html


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaLScraperZ reppin' with the boomin' rear


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Haven't posted pics in awhile here \, but there goes a few from various east coast events recently....

a lil motivation


----------



## mr.casper

maryland checkin in


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

some more east coaster's


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

uploader not working right sooo, I just made a slideshow on youtube of the show. Didn't put any music because, youtube will delete it for copyrighting so, if you want tunes to go with the video then turn on your radio or plug in your ipod, this is best I can do, well here it is:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> View attachment 501771
> View attachment 501772


yessir- piece by piece it's looking better and better.


----------



## Vayzfinest

LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY, SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## zues213

Just Klownin cc


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/section?category=FEATURES10



PedaLScraperZ in the news...

they misquoted me on a few things but, other than that it's a pretty good article


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> View attachment 512425
> View attachment 512426
> View attachment 512429


thats dope bro congrats, when you mailing me a copy


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120803/FEATURES10/208030364&Template=photos


and another one


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

_*Sept. 13th, a month from now (31 days) is the official date that I head back to the sandbox for another year. I hope to see all you guys and gals at least one more time at the Chosen Few show if ya can make it, before I head back to war.*_

and keep this topic alive, shits been dead lately, lets keep the east coast movement going peoples


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> _*Sept. 13th, a month from now (31 days) is the official date that I head back to the sandbox for another year. I hope to see all you guys and gals at least one more time at the Chosen Few show if ya can make it, before I head back to war.*_
> 
> and keep this topic alive, shits been dead lately, lets keep the east coast movement going peoples


:thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

PedaLScraperZ said:


> _*Sept. 13th, a month from now (31 days) is the official date that I head back to the sandbox for another year. I hope to see all you guys and gals at least one more time at the Chosen Few show if ya can make it, before I head back to war.*_
> 
> and keep this topic alive, shits been dead lately, lets keep the east coast movement going peoples


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 520767
> View attachment 520768


bump NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

finally got the pics to upload for those that couldnt get to the links


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Good shit man, congrats.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*Here's the address, hope to see everybody one last time and meet as many of the rest for the first time, before I head back over

30 Stauffer Park Lane
Mohnton PA 19540 *


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l103/looney_toon_7/Hustlerz Dreamz/?action=view&current=la_vida_low_teaser_1_-_lowrider_documentary_1280x720.mp4


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l..._teaser_2_-_lowrider_documentary_1280x720.mp4


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l..._teaser_3_-_lowrider_documentary_1280x720.mp4


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

hope ya like!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Good shit man, congrats.


thanks bro



PedaLScraperZ said:


> *Here's the address, hope to see everybody one last time and meet as many of the rest for the first time, before I head back over
> 
> 30 Stauffer Park Lane
> Mohnton PA 19540 *


I will be judging the bike classes this year just like I was suppose to last year but couldn't make it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> hope ya like!!!!!:thumbsup:


????????? nothing comes up in the pics or videos whatever you posted?


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

ok i think i fixed it lol


----------



## Kiloz

<img src="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwZ4DKBJLzw&feature=youtu.be" border="0" alt="">


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Kiloz said:


> <img src="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwZ4DKBJLzw&feature=youtu.be" border="0" alt="">


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hope to see as many as you that can make it tommorrow to the show


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

View attachment 530845
View attachment 530847
View attachment 530848


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pics from yesterday


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> pics from yesterday


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

34]







[/QU


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

View attachment 533888


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Alright peoples todays the final day in the homestead, I head out O'dark thirty tomorrow morning, I will have my phone for a few weeks while were still in the states until we head over on our flight so i'll do my best to keep in touch that way, but once I get over and settled in i'll stop in and say hi. . Anyway to everyone: until than have fun have a good year keep on building and see you guys upon my return.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

*MY TRIKE*


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

*MORE OF MY TRIKE!*


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

*nino malo*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

no time to read all the topics and pages but just stoppin in quick to say whats up brothers.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

*LA VIDA LOW*


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

*LA VIDA LOW*


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

*LA VIDA LOW*


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

*LA VIDA LOW*


----------



## JAMES843

bike is loaded ready for freak show in N.C.


----------



## lesstime

Good luck be safe drivin


----------



## JAMES843

more pic when i get home laptop is slow


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

GOD BLESS WITH THE KRAZY WEATHER:banghead:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Be safe out there my east coast homies. Dont let that storm win.


----------



## Kiloz

Its actually quite bad in Cleveland, trees ripped out of the ground, massive flooding, a lot of power outages, and Lake Erie is producing 20 foot waves.


----------



## mr.casper

just got my issue today!!


----------



## Kiloz

mr.casper said:


> View attachment 569423
> just got my issue today!!


Your a little late but :thumbsup: lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> View attachment 569423
> just got my issue today!!


yo, yo, yo---- just got a copy of the issue via email bro, thats whats up bro, congrats and thanks for the shot out also in the article.


trikes looking great bro, keep up the good work and when i get home next year i look forward to seeing the new upgrades.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

LIL SUAVESITO baby trike coming out next year !!!!


----------



## mr.casper

Kiloz said:


> Your a little late but :thumbsup: lol


lol 



PedaLScraperZ said:


> yo, yo, yo---- just got a copy of the issue via email bro, thats whats up bro, congrats and thanks for the shot out also in the article.
> 
> 
> trikes looking great bro, keep up the good work and when i get home next year i look forward to seeing the new upgrades.


no problem frankie for now ima keep like dat im trying get my cutlass ready for 2013 season


----------



## ElBigFlaco

https://www.facebook.com/events/382921718472615/383687765062677/?notif_t=event_mall_comment


----------



## Ant-Wan

New frame is coming for Québec Gold in 2013!
BIG LUX 514


----------



## Juxes_One

im looking 2 buy a bike someone plz message me with some info! thanks n advance...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

its about that time fellas, where all the events going down on the east coast this year?


----------



## Kiloz

My event


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump, where's everybody been hiding at ???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## boyce18




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Ant-Wan

A couple of weeks before our 7th annual bbq!
Hope some of you guys could make it on this side of the border!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Frame ready for the silver base coat!!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:inout:


----------



## Kiloz

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*Happy Holidays errybody- let this be a safe, healthy and happy time for each and everyone of you and your families*​


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> *Happy Holidays errybody- let this be a safe, healthy and happy time for each and everyone of you and your families*​


Back at cha!


----------



## BROOKLYN__RYDER

bump new york reppin !


----------



## liljoker

BROOKLYN__RYDER said:


> bump new york reppin !


X2


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## toyshopcustoms

Kiloz said:


>


First time I noticed the pegs! I was looking like, toyshop? What did I make?? Lol


----------



## cone_weezy

toyshopcustoms said:


> First time I noticed the pegs! I was looking like, toyshop? What did I make?? Lol


you made the forks and sissy bar remember lol j/k i think the brought the pegs from ripsta awhile back


----------



## toyshopcustoms

cone_weezy said:


> you made the forks and sissy bar remember lol j/k i think the brought the pegs from ripsta awhile back


I made the chainguard


----------



## Kiloz

toyshopcustoms said:


> First time I noticed the pegs! I was looking like, toyshop? What did I make?? Lol


:boink:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I see some new guys repping NY on her. Welcome to LIL fellas, post pics of your rides



Also HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## liljoker

here some pics of what we ride on


PedaLScraperZ said:


> I see some new guys repping NY on her. Welcome to LIL fellas, post pics of your rides
> 
> 
> 
> Also HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

thats whats up, i know and seen some of these bikes before at etown and other shows


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Baiza

Hows it going , was hoping to to get some tips & tricks on how to build a luv seat and speaker box for the trikes im building for my kids , if anyone can provide me with a shopping list , deminsions , some do's and dont's would be much apperciated and after said and done i will post up pics of all the hard work , for all to appreciate these Poetry's in Motions thanks in advanced for any and all help . 
-Baiza


----------



## Baiza

Hows it going , was hoping to to get some tips & tricks on how to build a luv seat and speaker box for the trikes im building for my kids , if anyone can provide me with a shopping list , deminsions , some do's and dont's would be much apperciated and after said and done i will post up pics of all the hard work , for all to appreciate these Poetry's in Motions thanks in advanced for any and all help . 
-Baiza


----------



## ripsta85

What's your location maybe there's someone in town that would help you out there's really no set procedures on how to donut it all depends on what speakers, tv, you will put and type of love seat, you can buy some permafrost love seats from fantasy toys 
And adapt your speaker box to it otherwise make it from scratch out of fiber glass that's will be the lightest and Best way to go


Baiza said:


> Hows it going , was hoping to to get some tips & tricks on how to build a luv seat and speaker box for the trikes im building for my kids , if anyone can provide me with a shopping list , deminsions , some do's and dont's would be much apperciated and after said and done i will post up pics of all the hard work , for all to appreciate these Poetry's in Motions thanks in advanced for any and all help .
> -Baiza


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Baiza

thanks Ripsta85, i live in Pittsburgh, theres a maybe a handfull here but not really close enuff , im actually just looking for basic setups for now just to get my Son started on working on his own , simple cuts , wiring , etc. he's 11 with Asperger Autism , (also gotta keep it under budget still got family of 5 to feed !) lol , we have been buying parts on a monthy bases , ( Wife a teacher )so only get paid monthly, but thanks for the response .


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## liljoker

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 1187746


Ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://m.lowridermagazine.com/events/1406_show_n_shine_4/


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Kiloz

I have talked to a few about this already, I believe Bone Collector said he may attend and so should some builders from Detroit along with a few from Kentucky.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Kiloz said:


> I have talked to a few about this already, I believe Bone Collector said he may attend and so should some builders from Detroit along with a few from Kentucky.


interseting, tell us more broski


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Kiloz said:


> I have talked to a few about this already, I believe Bone Collector said he may attend and so should some builders from Detroit along with a few from Kentucky.


Is this where that guy with the trike called everyone out?


----------



## Kiloz

socios b.c. prez said:


> Is this where that guy with the trike called everyone out?


Correct, but he is a retard as you can tell from the video, don't acknowledge him.


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> interseting, tell us more broski


What else would you like to know? There are a few people from Chicago talking about showing up. 








This is one of the bikes from chicago, the other one is still being built


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

GOBBLE GOBBLE, CLUCK CLUCK..... HAPPY THANKSGIVING YOU FUCKING FUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

any pics of the bikes/trikes that was at last years show?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Mike congrats on the FEB 2015 spread in LRM, 'Twisted Toy' looks wicked. great feature


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Happy New Year Errybody


----------



## Kiloz




----------

